# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Дорогой новичок!Только тебя нам и не хватало!!! ( часть 3)

## Курица

:Blush2: Уважаемый _новичок_! Желаю здравствовать и  Вам в нашем Доме.

 Давненько Вас так не называли, наверное? Со школьных времен, возможно... 
Но до сих пор - не правда ли!? - у Вас в памяти те чувства, которые испытывают люди, впервые куда-то "вливающиеся": это робость, желание понравиться,даже некий страх не то сказать, не так ответить, чем, возможно, вызовешь недовольство и/или недопонимание со стороны старожилов.

 Вот и сейчас, читая эти строки, Вы, возможно, киваете...
 Но...

 Не стоит робеть! 

Войдя первый раз на страницы Форума, Вы можете задержаться на какое-то время у нас в Ин-кубаторе, Вас готова взять под крылышко я, Татьяна-Курица (в форумском обиходе- *Курочка*).
Итак, уважаемые ВПЕРВЫЕ зашедшие...
 Вот, так вышло, что теперь у нас на Форуме есть кухня, есть мастерские, а как же без "прихожей"
 Вот она - ПРИХОЖАЯ, а, может быть, и гостиная...Короче, раз мы на Ин-ку, то пусть это будет ИНКУбатор...

 Здесь вас встретят-приветят,
 расспросят-ответят, 
 на путь истинный наставят,
 общаться научат, и, возможно, заставят...

 и даже, может быть, пошлют...
 то есть - куда вам нужно, направят...

Смело задавайте вопросы, даже самые, на Ваш взгляд, наивные. 

Поверьте:только вас нам и не хватало!!! :Aga:  :Oj:  :br:

----------

Бояка (03.08.2019), ЕленаПлаксина (19.04.2016)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Войдя первый раз на страницы Форума, Вы можете задержаться на какое-то время у нас в Ин-кубаторе, Вас готова взять под крылышко я, Татьяна-Курица (в форумском обиходе- Курочка).


Танюша! с приездом! не успела приехать, сразу квохтать, цыплят-новичков собирать!!!!
Сама я совсем недавно была таким же новичком!!!
Да и сейчас, не считаю себя опытной ОРЛИЦЕЙ!!!!
Нет-нет, прибегу к Маме Курочке под крылышко!!!
А она особо не дает нюни распускать, хоть и квохчет, но по делу!!!!
Спасибо тебе, Танюша!!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/4274581.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Танюша! с приездом! не успела приехать, сразу квохтать, цыплят-новичков собирать!!!!


Зой, да уж так получидось, что меня у компа почти 2 недели ПЛОТНО не было, подзапустить не боялась Ин-Ку батор-потому что "старички", знающие, что я в отлучке( :Taunt: не путать с "отключкой"),встретят и приветят новеньких(Танечка-Джина, спасибо тебе,друг!!!), но та темка уж очень распухла, поэтому пришла пора открыть новую страницу жизни, новый ТОМ!!!



> прибегу к Маме Курочке под крылышко!!!


и где только ты нашла эту мою картину? АВТОПОРТРЕТ Курицы, созданный моей лапой несколько годов обратно? :Grin: 
Обратите внимание-сверху, на заборе, к красном картузЕ в клеточку-мой братец *Рус Шумилов*..._потеряшка_...Бывало, он так мне помогал с новичками, и вот пропал...
Рус, если ты читаешь сейчас эти строчки, "помаши "маме" ручкой"!!! :Derisive: 

Итак, всем-доброго дня!

Новички, напишите о себе поподробнее, особенно каким видом деятельности занимаетесь(свадьбы, юбилеи,детские и т.п.)
Это нужно для того, чтобы вам правильно "послать" :Aga:  по Форуму в плаванье! :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

Отлично) теперь в новом доме будем новичков встречать!
Wellcome!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Алинка, ты наверное и не вспомнишь... Когда-то лет 5 назад в теме для новичков меня встретило тогда именно твое приветственное сообщение... :-) Ностальгиииияяяя

----------


## игрулька

Здравствуйте,Татьяна!
Так приятно, когда так по тёплому встречают. А ведь действительно есть страх не так что-то написать, робость перед такими  профессионалами своего дела.
Я всё не решалась зарегистрироваться, пока мне не дала волшебный пендель, моя коллега  Юозовна (за что её огромное спасибо).
Сейчас только что  отвела свадьбу,за которую очень переживала. Поскольку с молодоженами не встречалась. Они ничего изначально не хотели, даже родителей на регистрацию не позвали. На свадьбе настояли родственники,  что бы им перезнакомиться друг с другом. Молодые, даже  попросили гостей "горько" не кричать в течение вечера. А отказать не смогла, очень хорошо знаю маму невесты. Но оказалось всё не так страшно. Молодожены, первые пол часа присматривались. Потом  смотрю расслабились, заулыбались. Даже вышли первый танец (до этого категорически были против). Потом  сами активно давай включаться, в конкурсах принимать участие.Гости отказались просто чудо, лёгкие на подъем.Я пришла домой счастливая...))) праздник удался)
   Многое брала с форума, за что всем огромная благодарность!  У нас город маленький, гости качуют одни и те же. Каждый раз не знаешь что выдумать. Спасибо форумчанам  и за тёплый приём)

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> моя коллега Юозовна


Юозовне благодарность, с занесением в личное дело :))) 




> У нас город маленький, гости качуют одни и те же


сестра по глубоким и сильно глубоким повторкам, однако...




> праздник удался)


Знай наших!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Я всё не решалась зарегистрироваться, пока мне не дала волшебный пендель, моя коллега  Юозовна (за что её огромное спасибо).


 :Tender: АААААААААА,Иринаааааааааа!!! Так значит это ты!!!! Это о тебе говорила Лена из Усть-Кута!!!!!!!!!!значит, мы с тобой уже подруЖки!!!, п.ч. "друзья моих друзей-мои друзья!" :Girl Blum2:  :Blush2:

----------


## игрулька

Как приятно! Сижу, читаю ... улыбка с лица не сползает :Grin:

----------


## irinar

Добрый день,милые,творческие,талантливые форумчане!!!! Меня всегда восхищали люди, которые умеют создать праздник,донести радость...Обращаюсь  к Вам всем за помощью...подсказкой,может быть....У дочери намечается свадьба... И очень хочется чтобы эта свадьба запомнилась интересными моментами.... я очень волнуюсь... может как-то выразилась не так...Подскажите какие сюжеты... блоки  интересные проводят на свадьбах....

----------


## Нина77

Спасибо за теплый прием!О себе пару словечек : провожу детские праздники... А началось все с домашних игр, конкурсов.Ведь надо как-то занять своих троих шмакодявочек. Гостям-друзьям нравилось. Вот так в декретном отпуске приятное увлечение-хобби постепенно становится основной работой.И не просто работой,а ЛЮБИМОЙ работой.
А здесь у вас и опыта можно набраться да и просто находится приятно :Tender:

----------


## Курица

*Нина77*, очень приятно видеть человека, который еще к тому же и мать-героиня! :Victory:  



> .Ведь надо как-то занять своих троих шмакодявочек.


Да-да,никто меня не переубедит в том, что мать ТРОИХ детей-уже героиня. И так хочется, чтобы с нею, такой замечательной, рядом был бы еще и отец-молодец!!! Надеюсь, что у тебя,Нин. именно так и есть.
Приятно вдвойне, что ты-из Костромы, п.ч. у нас на форуме есть очень интересная пара ведущих(в смысле-семейная пара-дуэт МиГ),возможно вы где-то и пересекались или еще сведет судьба, Марини профиль-вот, на случай желания утоления любопытства :Grin:  :Aga: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=342284 
Правда, они ведут в основном взрослые мероприятия.Но иметь в друзьях коллегу-форумчанина из СВОЕГО города никогда не помешает. Маринка-очень позитивный человек, желаю вам познакомиться, и в реале-тоже.




> провожу детские праздники


Раз ты по детским, то, думаю, уже нашла ДЕТСКИЙ раздел, и я тебя передаю Юле нашей Dju под её "крыло"!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...42#post4792142 
Хотя смотрю, что ты, умничка :Tender: , уже сама "нашлась" в нужном месте! :Ok:

----------


## Людмила Новикова

Добрый день! Принимайте, дорогие, и меня. Я-Тудра- даже аватар еще не могу загрузить, но если другие все умеют, то научусь и я.
Наша жизнь подобна солнцу:
Утром встали,
днём блестнули, Олянуться не успели-
Уж закат- и мы уснули!

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> Я-Тудра- даже аватар еще не могу загрузить


*Людмила Новикова*, здесь некоторые зарегились 4 месяца назад и то....о_па_чки))) а это что такое?))))) (это я про себя))))) так что Людмила - нет предела совершенству))) учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться-лучше, чем работать, работать и еще раз работать)) (к любимой работе тамадушечек это, конечно, не относится - здесь чем больше учиться и работать-тем о-го-го и е-ге-гей :050:  :062:  :051: ))))

----------


## Нина77

мать ТРОИХ детей-уже героиня. 
 :Blush2: 
И так хочется, чтобы с нею, такой замечательной, рядом был бы еще и отец-молодец!!! Надеюсь, что у тебя,Нин. именно так и есть.

Да,Катерина, с НИМ ,как за каменной стеной!

возможно вы где-то и пересекались или еще сведет судьба, Марини профиль-вот, на случай желания утоления любопытства :Grin:  :Aga: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=342284 
Спасибо-преспасибо ,любопытство утолила :Ok: Может и пересечемся.Благодаря Вам  мы уже заочно знакомы.
И с Вами тоже приятно познакомиться :Tender:  Даже через буковки передается Ваш позитивввв  и заряд хорошего настроения :Yahoo:

----------


## Нина77

Что-то с цитированием у меня не получилось :Blush2: 
Ладно, кто захочет-поймет.Буду тренироваться :Smile3:

----------


## Юляша75

Всем доброго времени суток!!!! Очень хочется со всеми , кого не знаю, познакомиться... Спасибо за тёплые приветственные слова ))))

----------


## Курица

> И с Вами тоже приятно познакомиться Даже через буковки передается Ваш позитивввв  и заряд хорошего настроения


и мне :Aga: 



> Да,*Катерина*, с НИМ ,как за каменной стеной!


Ниночка, меня зовут Татьяна. :Blush2: 
Помнишь, как у Пушкина: "Итак, она звалась Татьяной!"... :Derisive: 

Нин...вопрос на засыпку можно? :Grin:  а что это ты решила слегка завуалировать свой город проживания??
Не все знают, что Родина Снегурочки – это имение Щелыково в Костромской области, которое принадлежало русскому драматургу А.Н. Островскому. 

А чтоб цитирование срабатывало, нужно делать так:
-выделяешь кусок текста, отпускаешь мышь и ждешь, когда на гиперссылке "выплывет" слово "Цитировать"
-жмешь на это слово(щёлк)
-цитата САМА впрыгивает в твой пост! :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Очень *хочется* со всеми , кого не знаю, *познакомиться*...


 :Yahoo: так давай скорее ЭТО сделаем!!!
Я-Татьяна, веду юбилеи и свадьбы, детские праздники - не умею  :Nono: , живу на сааамом крайнем Северо-Западе, на форуме Ин-КУ шесть лет и ОДИН день!
А ты кто? :Blush2:

----------


## Юозовна

> АААААААААА,Иринаааааааааа!!! Так значит это ты!!!! Это о тебе говорила Лена из Усть-Кута!!!!!!!!!!значит, мы с тобой уже подруЖки!!!, п.ч. "*друзья моих друзей*-мои друзья!"


Танюша, я знаю, что ты всех новичков берешь под свое теплое крылышко, но все равно каждый раз удивляюсь, каАк тебя на всех хватает?!!! Я Ирине про форум сказала, как только его сама нашла, а она все со стороны наблюдала, пока я ей ультиматум не поставила  :Grin: теперь радуюсь вместе с ней! А тебе и Вик_тори_и спасибо, что вселяете уверенность новичкам в том, что здесь комфортно, как дома, если такая уютная гостиная!

----------


## Юляша75

:Yahoo:  а я  - Юлия.. многие меня знают, как Юлия ВездеСущенко ))))   - по встречам, по чатам... на форуме здесь вроде как уже давненько, но реально недавно.... всё как-т не получалось у меня писать, переписываться... и т.д. Вот теперь буду навёрстывать упущенное время....  ВСЕМ приветик!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Вот теперь буду навёрстывать упущенное время


ловлю тебя на слове,Юлия ВЕЗДЕСущенко!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Марина Миг

> Приятно вдвойне, что ты-из Костромы, п.ч. у нас на форуме есть очень интересная пара ведущих(в смысле-семейная пара-дуэт МиГ),возможно вы где-то и пересекались или еще сведет судьба, Марини профиль-вот, на случай желания утоления любопытства


Танюша, спасибо большое за рекомендации! За все!  :Yes4: 

*Нина77*, привет! Приятно встретить земляков на форуме!



> Спасибо-преспасибо ,любопытство утолила Может и пересечемся.Благодаря Вам мы уже заочно знакомы.


Предлагаю познакомиться еще ближе! Вот моя страничка вконтакте http://vk.com/mig_44 Там есть и телефон - это для совсем близкого знакомства  :Yes4: 
Нина, я детскими праздниками практически не занимаюсь, в основном, для своих, хотя часто спрашивают. Понимаешь, к чему клоню?  :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> Понимаешь, к чему клоню?


Маринка, дык ты прямо читаешь между строк, дорогая! :Grin:  :Aga:

----------


## Марина Миг

> Маринка, дык ты прямо читаешь между строк, дорогая!


Да да да, Танюша!  :Yes4:

----------


## Нина77

> Ниночка, меня зовут Татьяна.


Ой-йо-йо-й!!!!Татьяна, я ужасно извиняюсь!Я ведь знала, что Ваше имя Татьяна!...Почему написала по другому- не понятно :Dntknw: 
Знаю,что простите. :Yes4:  :Mauridia 04:

----------


## Нина77

> Нина77, привет! Приятно встретить земляков на форуме!


Очень рада знакомству,Марина :Tender: 





> Понимаешь, к чему клоню?


Намёк понят :Ok: Выхожу на связь. :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Знаю,что простите.


Конечно,о чём речь!!!
 :Tender: и ещё-какая же ты умничка,Нин...я спросила. мол, куда это город пропал, и ты сразу дополнила "родину Снегурочки"Костромой! Вот до чего же ж мне такие цыплятки нравятся!!! :Ok: 



> Танюша, я знаю, что ты всех новичков берешь под свое теплое крылышко, но все равно каждый раз удивляюсь, *каАк тебя на всех хватает*?!!!


ТЕБЕ (по секрету)отвечу: просто я тоЛЬСтая, значиться, во мне много граммов, и каждому я отвешиваю несколько грамммов. и себе остаётмя тоже...практически безболезненно))И еще у нас, в Солнечном Скобаристане, в сутках 25 часов, а не так. как у Вас - 24.
Вот и ответ :Grin:

----------


## KAlinchik

Юлечка, привет! рада видеть)

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

:064:  Как в том фильме: Я вся такая несуразная... Такая противоречивая вся!... )))
От хождения по страничкам форума уже голова закружилась))))) не помню, где была, где не была)) представлялась или нет)))...но даже если да...лишним не будет)) пардон за официоз, хочу быть максимально полезной для всех))) и подружиться  :Tender: 
Светлана, Рязань, 38 лет, 2 детей (девочка и....девочка))) в настоящее время рук. отдела обучения компании "Гарант" (справочно-правовые системы, если какие - нибудь вопросы-прошу) в прошлом (хотя бывших не бывает) - завуч по ВР, Институт культуры - менеджер социально-культурной деятельности (массовик - затейник))) Буду рада видеть всех в списке своих друзей!!!!!

----------


## Юляша75

Алинчик, привет, хохлушка-веселушка!!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Sемицветик

> Буду рада видеть всех в списке своих друзей!!!!!


Привет, Светик!!!! Я оооооо-очень рада тебя здесь увидеть,  тебя здесь  очень не хватало..... :Yahoo:

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  А я то как рада, Светочка!!!! Этот форум волшебный просто))))

----------


## GELECHA

Доброе время суток,творческие,талантливые форумчане! Мне бы очень хотелось присоединиться к вашему теплому коллективу. Заранее благодарна всем.

----------


## Злата Власова

Здравствуйте, я - Злата, про меня говорят "Злата - на чудеса богата". Свадьбы, корпоративы, детские праздники - провожу с удовольствием. По специальности - режиссер театрального коллектива, работаю в библиотеке. 
В форум просто влюбилась. Читаю все подряд. Вдохновляюсь. Чудесное место. Хочется возвращаться снова и снова.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуйте, я - Злата, про меня говорят "Злата - на чудеса богата".


Классно!проходи, Злата, располагайся, думаю, тебе понравится)

----------


## KAlinchik

> Доброе время суток,творческие,талантливые форумчане! Мне бы очень хотелось присоединиться к вашему теплому коллективу. Заранее благодарна всем.


Здравствуйте и Вам! это у Вас имя такое Гелена?

----------


## Курица

*GELECHA*, Гелена,
*Злата Власова*, Злата,
добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## Ромасио

Привет!Сайт очень интересный ,но слишком много ограничений для входа в темы. Всего доброго, интересных и прогрессивных идей всем!!!

----------


## irinar

С новоселье ,милые девчонки! Здесь очень уютно и тепло.Таня-курочки обо всех заботиться...

----------


## Курица

> слишком много ограничений для входа в темы


*Ромасио*,  :Meeting: ну,ограничений нет практически, просто если это ФОРУМ, то он предполагает ОБЩЕНИЕ -  есть же пословица русская замечательная:"Любишь кататься, люби и саночки возить"...
И если ты не просто "захожанин" на форум, а будешь тут жить. то через месяц и 30 сообщений любой из новичков может войти практически в любую из тем.
Проверьте это 15 февраля, Ромасио! :Grin:

----------


## Наталья Алекса

Здравствуйте! Ползу к Вам под крылышко (делаю это в позднее время суток, т.к. если квочке ночью подсадить цыпленка, то она  его примет безоговорочно) - ШУТКА!!!! :Victory:  У Вас я новичок, а вот тамадю уже лет 10. Не всегда хватает времени на "полазить и поучаствовать в форумах", т.к. есть основная работа на государственном поприще, но буду стараться из-всех сил! Заранее спасибо всем за нелегкий, но веселый труд и способность нести радость нашим обывателям!!!

----------


## КАТ-РИНА

Доброго времени суток!Заглянула на форум по подсказке коллеги по цеху!Тыт-мык,а тут все серьезно и очень уж интересно!Как говориться буду становиться на крыло!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Привет!Сайт очень интересный ,но слишком много ограничений для входа в темы. Всего доброго, интересных и прогрессивных идей всем!!!


Здравствуйте! а Вы не пропадайте, общайтесь и ограничения сами по себе исчезнут)

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуйте! Ползу к Вам под крылышко (делаю это в позднее время суток, т.к. если квочке ночью подсадить цыпленка, то она  его примет безоговорочно) - ШУТКА!!!! У Вас я новичок, а вот тамадю уже лет 10. Не всегда хватает времени на "полазить и поучаствовать в форумах", т.к. есть основная работа на государственном поприще, но буду стараться из-всех сил! Заранее спасибо всем за нелегкий, но веселый труд и способность нести радость нашим обывателям!!!


Наташа, а Вы откуда с Крыма?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Доброго времени суток!Заглянула на форум по подсказке коллеги по цеху!Тыт-мык,а тут все серьезно и очень уж интересно!Как говориться буду становиться на крыло!


Удачи! а мы поможем)

----------


## Оксана Баркане

Здравствуйте!Очень рада что мне посоветовали посетить этот форум и сказали, что это будет твоим началом начал!Действительно много поучающего, много идей и радушное обращение к коллегам))))Я только начинающая ведущая, но очень  люблю это занятие! Завтра пригласили в караоке- ресторане провести пару розыгрышей коктейлей, публика халененькая- может посоветуете пару конкурсов на розыгрыш, очень надо)))Буду очень благодарна!!!Спасибо!!!

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Всем здравствуйте. Только сегодня зарегистрировалась у Вас. НЕ могу оторваться. Всюду интересно. Кстати о себе: я тоже мама троих детей - девочка и двойняшки мальчики. Вместе с мужем занимаемся ведением и муз сопровождением различных праздников. Работаем уже более 6 лет....... Совсем недавно узнала о Вас. И сразу присоеденилась к Вашей команде. Всегда рада общению и новым друзьям.

----------


## irinar

> Всем здравствуйте. Только сегодня зарегистрировалась у Вас. НЕ могу оторваться


Доброе утро!Вы правы.... Здесь очень-очень классно...можно поселиться надолгоооо...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Всем здравствуйте. Только сегодня зарегистрировалась у Вас. НЕ могу оторваться. Всюду интересно. Кстати о себе: я тоже мама троих детей - девочка и двойняшки мальчики. Вместе с мужем занимаемся ведением и муз сопровождением различных праздников. Работаем уже более 6 лет....... Совсем недавно узнала о Вас. И сразу присоеденилась к Вашей команде. Всегда рада общению и новым друзьям.


Здравствуйте! рады приветствовать и Вас на нашем форуме!
 а как Вас зовут? и почему у дуэта название ЮЛиАННА?

----------


## GELECHA

> Здравствуйте и Вам! это у Вас имя такое Гелена?


Да это мое имя, родители назвали как певицу - Гелена Великанова. Но я, к сожалению, не певица, но праздники проводить очень люблю.

----------


## Курица

*Наталья Алекса*, 



> (делаю это в позднее время суток, т.к. если квочке ночью подсадить цыпленка, то она  его примет безоговорочно


 :Meeting: я -плохая квочка)))-заметила нового цыпленка только днём...Но здорово, что ты,Наташа, уже решилась написать. Вижу-зарегилась в декабре, в конце месяца. Так как



> У Вас я новичок, а вот тамадю уже лет 10


смею предположить, что искала что-нибудь к НГ корпоративам. Так? :Grin: 
Понравилось тут, но т.к.



> есть основная работа на государственном поприще


времени не хватало написать...или решимости...или и того, и того...
А тепрь -сделав первый шаг и написав:



> буду стараться из-всех сил!


я тебе обещаю поддержку. Только не исчезай!!! :Tender: 
Если что-пиши в личку-помогу, подскажу....даже... :Derisive:  отправлю, куда нужно!

*КАТ-РИНА*, и тебя приветствую в нашем уютном гнёздышке!!!



> Заглянула на форум по подсказке коллеги по цеху!


*если не секрет*-КТО именно нас тебе рекомендовал?



> тут все серьезно и очень уж интересно!


спасибо за такую оценку!



> буду становиться на крыло!


 :Ok: замечательно.
Пишу то же самое, что и Наташе: я тебе обещаю поддержку. Только не исчезай!!! :Tender: 
Если что-пиши в личку-помогу, подскажу....даже... :Derisive:  отправлю, куда нужно!

----------


## Курица

> Я только _начинающая_ ведущая, но _очень  люблю это занятие_!


*Оксана Баркане*, ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте!!!Поверь-Форум может стать твоим Университетом Культуры без лишних нудных лекций!!!


*Дуэт ЮЛиАНА*, спасибо за оперативность! Действительно-вспоминая первое правило Наполеона:"Главное-ввязаться!", вы поступили правильно! РРРРАЗ-и в квас!!! :Grin: 



> о себе: я тоже мама троих детей - девочка и двойняшки мальчики. Вместе с мужем занимаемся ведением и муз сопровождением различных праздников. Работаем уже более 6 лет


аплодирую вам с мужем!!!



> а как Вас зовут? и почему у дуэта название ЮЛиАННА?


ага, и мне интересно.Предположу-ка я... Может быть, у мужа редкое имя Юлий, а вас зовут Анной?

----------


## Курица

> Да это мое имя, родители назвали как певицу - Гелена Великанова.


 :Yahoo: как замечательно!

----------


## анжутка

Всем привет! Зарегистрировалась только вчера! Я Анжутка, она же Анчутка и, наверное теперь уже Утка(раз в инкубаторе нахожусь). Когда-то была ученицей Г.А.Григорьевой. На сегодняшний день маленькими шажками, -  Кряхтя,- возвращаюсь в строй аниматоров, ведущих и лицедеев

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Спасибо за то, что приняли нас в Вашу большую творческую семью. По поводу названия дуэта - ЮЛия - это я, а АНАтолий - мой муж DJ Вот так и пришло в голову такое название ЮЛиАНА....

----------


## Курица

> Я Анжутка, она же Анчутка и, наверное теперь уже Утка(раз в инкубаторе нахожусь)


Курочка приветствует пернатого друга!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/4360658.gif[/IMG] 
Анжутка, а как тебя увидеть на аве и звать-величать по пачпорту??

----------


## Курица

> Предположу-ка я... Может быть, у мужа редкое имя Юлий, а вас зовут Анной?


Моё предположение потерпело полное фиаско !!! :Blush2: 



> ЮЛия - это я, а АНАтолий - мой муж DJ Вот так и пришло в голову такое название ЮЛиАНА....


класс :Yahoo: !! АбАжаю такие аббревиатуры со смыслом.
У нас на форуме  естб уже дуэт *ЮЛА* из Коломны-мои друзья, и  по реалу тоже- встречались на Тамадее в Крыму -*Юл*ия и *А*лексей.
Юль, а у тебя на звонке от мужа не такой гудок стоит, а? :Grin: 
http://files.mail.ru/37C99DF87650474F93B3E31527131C2F

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Нет к сожалению. До вас и не знала что такой есть. супперрр скачала....счас мужу включу.....да здесь реально прикольно....вы все такие умнички

----------


## Курица

> До вас и не знала что такой есть. супперрр скачала....счас мужу включу..


 :Yahoo:  ура!!! Главное-понравилось же!!! :Grin:  Смело ставь на его звонок!!!
У нас на форуме в темке музыкальные конкурсы есть ПОДтемка "Имена"-там нарезки на многие-многие-многие имена имеются-часто используем для представления гостей. Это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=199 
Но вход в эту тему после испытательного срока6 30 сообщений и более -в течение месяца на форуме.



> здесь реально прикольно....вы все такие умнички


Конечно, у нас очень интересно. Оставайся,Юля!Пиши посты в открытых пока темках... И 17 февраля тебе откроются почти все закрытые пока темки :Aga:

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

рингтон уже поставила на мужа... спасибо )))он долго смеялся :Yahoo:  
кстате, по поводу песен про имена - я часто на праздниках это включаю в свою программу, но не всегда  есть все песни....и если у меня будет доступ- это круто.... :Yahoo:

----------


## gha

Здравствуйте, Таня и все форумчане! Зарегистрировалась я на сайте давно, но вот активно посещать его стала только полгода назад, потому что решила полностью заняться любимым делом, вести праздники. Всю жизнь это было моим хобби, развлекала знакомых.Поэтому теперь без вас никуда. Всё, что знала и умела оказалось такой ерундой по сравнению с вашими материалами, теперь я ваша навсегда. Буду учиться на вебинарах, изучать ваш опыт. Таня, я написала уже 30 сообщений, когда меня допустят в закрытые темы, и что ещё для этого надо сделать?

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, Таня и все форумчане!


*gha*, и тебе здравствовать!!! :Aga:  Напиши, пожалуйста, своё имя в автоподписи-для удобства общения!



> Зарегистрировалась я на сайте давно, но вот активно посещать его стала только полгода назад, потому что решила полностью заняться любимым делом, вести праздники.


и это-правильный выбор!




> Таня, я написала уже 30 сообщений, когда меня допустят в закрытые темы, и что ещё для этого надо сделать?


Писать еще, общаться! :Aga: Это-ФОРУМ, он предполагает постоянное общение.
А вход в другие, ранее закрытые для тебя, темы должен произойти автоматически :Ok: -не сегодня-завтра- на днях...так _заложено в программе_- если 30 РЕЗУЛЬТАТИВНЫХ сообщений(не типа смайлика и ВАУ, как круто!!!) чел написал за месяц общения на форуме Ин-Ку, то он получает доступ в некоторые из темок(основные), 100 сообщений-это уже иной уровень, 500, 1000...как в играх , понимаешь?

----------


## Майма

дорогие форумчане))) здравствуйте) спасибо за радушный прием.Я уже второй месяц " кручусь " на форуме, но никак не могу  " вклиниться" в активное обсуждение, а так хочется задать  вам множество вопросов, и поделиться своим мнением)Меня интересует все все все!!!Как же научиться общаться с вами? Пока даже аватарку загрузить не могу)

----------


## gha

Здравствуйте, Татьяна! Меня зовут Елена! Я живу в далёком городе Хабаровске! Надо сказать, что индустрия праздников здесь развивается довольно успешно. Но для детей гораздо лучше, чем для взрослых, да и уровень этих мероприятий не такой уж высокий (не везде, конечно, есть очень выдающиеся ведущие) Но вот, как ни странно, из моих знакомых про ваш форум никто не знает. Что для меня было очень удивительно. Направила их сюда. Надеюсь, что им тоже понравится. Я в полном восторге. И не представляю как можно работать, не пользуясь вашими материалами. Здесь такие опытные и доброжелательные люди, с которыми очень приятно общаться, что я и буду дальше делать и набирать свои баллы.

----------


## irinar

> У нас на форуме естб уже дуэт ЮЛА из Коломны-мои друзья, и по реалу тоже- встречались на Тамадее в Крыму -Юлия и Алексей.


Таня-Курочка,не подскажешь,где можно ... на какой страничке их найти?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Таня-Курочка,не подскажешь,где можно ... на какой страничке их найти?


Я не Таня, но попытаюсь помочь) если Вы есть в контакте, то там:
http://vk.com/tamada_kolomna_svadba

----------


## Гaмаюн

Танюш, Алин спасибо))) 
*irinar*, здравствуйте, все телефоны наши в подписи моей, звоните мы дружелюбные)))

----------


## happylunx

Здравствуйте, Дорогие форумчане! 
Совсем недавно начала профессионально заниматься организацией мероприятий. До этого колдовала с воздушными шарами, в чем в принципе, по моему скромному мнению, добилась весомых результатов. Ум пытливый. Практически высшее экономическое. Бывшая КВНщица и вожатая детских лагерей. Болтливая.) Надеюсь смогу быть полезной, а то среди реальных знакомых поговорить о любимой работе практически не с кем, одни бухгалтеры и кредитные менеджеры=)

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуйте, Дорогие форумчане! 
> Совсем недавно начала профессионально заниматься организацией мероприятий. До этого колдовала с воздушными шарами, в чем в принципе, по моему скромному мнению, добилась весомых результатов. Ум пытливый. Практически высшее экономическое. Бывшая КВНщица и вожатая детских лагерей. Болтливая.) Надеюсь смогу быть полезной, а то среди реальных знакомых поговорить о любимой работе практически не с кем, одни бухгалтеры и кредитные менеджеры=)


КВНщики они все болтливые)
 А как Вас зовут?

----------


## happylunx

Аня) 
Очень приятно))))

Пока еще разбираюсь как сделать подпись((

----------


## KAlinchik

> Аня) 
> Очень приятно))))
> 
> Пока еще разбираюсь как сделать подпись((


А у Вас есть ссылка на Кабинет, заходите туда, ищете сбоку: Редактировать подпись и вауля)

----------


## анжутка

Спасибо за "пернатого друга", но я пока "гол, как соколА".  :Grin: Увидеть меня можно, только после того, как мне позволит это сделать мой мозг и мой компьютер. Никак не найдут общего языка(не могу вставить своё фото).

Вау! Они подружились. (у меня получилось выложить фото, Не прошло время зря). Вот Анжулька-Мулька, а теперь она Анжутка.:037

----------


## happylunx

Спасибо))) Разобралась)

----------


## Катерина Губина

Ааааа, помогите, только зарегистрировалась, пыталась понять как фото поставить, так и не поняла, помогитеееееееееее, пожалуйста))))))))

----------


## irinar

Алиночка,огромное спасибо за оперативность... Всех поздравляю с праздником!!!!

----------


## анжутка

> Ааааа, помогите, только зарегистрировалась, пыталась понять как фото поставить, так и не поняла, помогитеееееееееее, пожалуйста))))))))


Приветствую Вас, Катерина! Постараюсь помочь, так как сама недавно посылала "SOS": попробуте войти в ваш Кабинет и там есть строки:"Сообщения входящие итд", а ниже есть строчка:"Изменить фотографию". Смело нажимайте и выбирайте - загрузить фото с компьютера. А-ВОТ!!! Пробуем?

----------


## Елена Прохненко

Доброй ночи, дорогие форумчани. На форуме зарегистрировалась уже давненько, часто заглядываю сюда, столько здесь интересных, талантливых людей. Писать как то боюсь, пару сообщений написала, всё кажется, что на фоне Вас всех я ещё не то что новечёк, а малявка. Надеюсь меня тоже примите в свою дружную кампанию).

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Писать как то боюсь, пару сообщений написала, всё кажется, что на фоне Вас всех я ещё не то что новечёк, а малявка. Надеюсь меня тоже примите в свою дружную кампанию).


Лена! как только начнешь писать:
а) войдешь во вкус
б) познакомишься со многими супер-звездами нашего форума
в) тебе станет намного интереснее
г) ты станешь чувствовать себя увереннее..... и т.д. и т.п.
А принимают в нашу компанию всех креативных, добрых и порядочных людей!!!
Добро пожаловать!

----------


## irinar

> как только начнешь писать:
> а) войдешь во вкус
> б) познакомишься со многими супер-звездами нашего форума
> в) тебе станет намного интереснее
> г) ты станешь чувствовать себя увереннее..... и т.д. и т.п.


Доброе утро! Это только... правда,правда... Спасибо такому интересному форуму и всем-всем...

----------


## Курица

*Елена Прохненко*, 



> На форуме зарегистрировалась уже давненько


вот т молодец, что зарегистрировалась!!!




> Писать как то боюсь


не бойся- с той стороны экрана, где МЫ, никто тебя,Лен, палкой в лоб не ударит, поверь!!! Я 6 лет на форуме-и на лбу ни одной шишки!!! :Grin: 



> столько здесь интересных, талантливых людей


и столько же ходит с тобой по одним улицам!!! Не пропусти встречу форумчан в Одессе-маме!!! Вот, если ты запишешься и на себе ЭТО ФЕЕРИЮ ЧУВСТВ испытаешь, писать потом будешь на форуме как из пулемёта, поверь!
И- бегом- к *Лорику Юриной* в темку, это тут:
7 -я международная встреча ведущих "Одесса поднимает паруса" 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138431

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Добрый день, Леночка!!! Я тоже новичок! и Ура!!! в нашем полку прибыло!!!




> Писать как то боюсь,


 поверь, главное начать))) а потом "и тут Остапа понесло"))) 




> палкой в лоб не ударит, поверь!!!


  :Aga:  Танечка нас, цыплят, всех под свое крылышко берет)))





> столько здесь интересных, талантливых людей


Да! А еще щедрых, добрых и бескорыстных)) и красивых))))  :Tender:

----------


## Malina85

Здравствуйте, девочки. И я новичок на вашем форуме. Меня зовут Марина. Как же у вас тут все сложно. Поняла, что чем больше общения, тем более форум станет открыт для меня. Но я куда не зайду - все закрыто. Подскажите, в какой же теме новичку можно - то пообщаться и выложить эти первые мин 30 сообщений?

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, девочки. И я новичок на вашем форуме. Меня зовут Марина.


*Malina85*, и тебе здравствовать, Маринка-Малинка!!! :Tender: 



> *Как* же у вас тут все *сложно*


Почему ты так думаешь,Марин? :Blink: 
По-моему-на форуме всё проще простого:вначале открыты темки Ин-Ку батора, 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276 
там аж 41 темка!!!Сорок одна!!! На любой вкус...Почитай, напиши свой коммент на любое из понравившихся высказываний!
И в Беседке http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120  - тут- тоже много открытых тем...



> Но я куда не зайду - все закрыто. Подскажите, в какой же теме новичку можно - то пообщаться и выложить эти первые мин 30 сообщений?


Если хочешь на профессиональные темы общаться, то тебе сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136716 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379 

Чтобы все тонкости общения понять, читай последние страницы (года с 2013)-этой нужной подтемки
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=52

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуйте, девочки. И я новичок на вашем форуме. Меня зовут Марина. Как же у вас тут все сложно. Поняла, что чем больше общения, тем более форум станет открыт для меня. Но я куда не зайду - все закрыто. Подскажите, в какой же теме новичку можно - то пообщаться и выложить эти первые мин 30 сообщений?


Марина, а вот Вы тут написали, откуда написали, еще в одной теме- глядь. а уже 3 сообщения есть)))))))))))
продолжите в том же духе, не успеете оглянуться, как эти 30 сообщений наберутся.
а Вы откуда из Украины?

----------


## Malina85

> Марина, а вот Вы тут написали, откуда написали, еще в одной теме- глядь. а уже 3 сообщения есть)))))))))))
> продолжите в том же духе, не успеете оглянуться, как эти 30 сообщений наберутся.
> а Вы откуда из Украины?


Спасибо, девочки за ответы. Теперь с путеводителей быстрее дойдет :) Я с Луганской обл.

----------


## Елена Прохненко

Спасибо всем за приём, очень приятно)))

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

Добрый вечер всем...Вот уже не сколько дней я блуждаю по темам форума....и не могу уснуть по ночам....и только восторг и восхищение.Какие отзывчивые люди))) Профессиональные ведущие - я у ваших ног...я восхищаюсь вашими талантами. И я очень очень хочу "под ваше крылышко". Пожалуйста возьмите меня :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Добрый вечер всем...


Даш, и тебе добрый НОЧЕР! :Derisive: 



> Вот уже не сколько дней я блуждаю по темам форума....и не могу уснуть по ночам....


что ж ты делаешь, дорогая Даша... :Blink: Как это-"блуждаю и не сплю"??? А что твои родные? Они что, за уши тебя от компа оттягивать не пробовали???Что ж они -  допускают, чтоб чел. от голода и от обезвоживания в иной мир (мир Всемирной Паутины)-уйдёт??? :Taunt: 
шучу я, шучу... Не ты,Даш, первая. не ты-последняя...Все мы через это "погружение" прошли, вынырнули и.............дальше живём, только уже "подсевшими" на форум! :Meeting: 



> я очень очень хочу "под ваше крылышко". Пожалуйста возьмите меня


считай, что ты уже там!!! :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********net/4391354m.jpg[/IMG] 
Ты-тоже ночной птенец,Даш? :Derisive: 

И...расскажи о себе-кто ты, чем дышишь, кого любишь? Аватар поставь-личико СВОЁ нам покажи...Глядишь, и подружимся! Орск- это же в Оренбургской области? Спутник Новотроицка, да?

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

И...расскажи о себе-кто ты, чем дышишь, кого любишь? Аватар поставь-личико СВОЁ нам покажи...Глядишь, и подружимся! Орск- это же в Оренбургской области? Спутник Новотроицка, да?

Да вы правы это спутник Новотроицка)))А о себе....как в песни у Лолиты-Даша,Даша в голове каша.... я сумасшедшая, до одури влюбленная в профессию тамады девушка))) очень хочу научиться всему. Опыта у меня очень мало, 3 юбилея и одна свадьба и то все у знакомых... Сейчас полностью удостоверилась, что это занятие мне по душе, собираюсь шить костюмы и делать себе рекламу...Только вот с каких костюмов начать, и вообще с чего пока не могу сообразить....А фото я загружала, но наверно я совсем балбес раз оно не высветилось

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

> что ж ты делаешь, дорогая Даша...Как это-"блуждаю и не сплю"??? А что твои родные? Они что, за уши тебя от компа оттягивать не пробовали???Что ж они - допускают, чтоб чел. от голода и от обезвоживания в иной мир (мир Всемирной Паутины)-уйдёт???
> шучу я, шучу... Не ты,Даш, первая. не ты-последняя...Все мы через это "погружение" прошли, вынырнули и.............дальше живём, только уже "подсевшими" на форум!


Да муж ругается, но я правда как вы написали уже "подсела" на форум

----------


## Марина Миг

*ДарьяДанилова*, Даша, ты загрузила фото в профиль. Осталось загрузить аватар, в Личном Кабинете  :Yes4:

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

> Даша, ты загрузила фото в профиль. Осталось загрузить аватар, в Личном Кабинете


Спасибо, Мариночка, кажется получилось)))

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

А у меня вот такой еще вопрос:"ВДВ" на это мероприятие могут попасть все или только ведущие со стажем?

----------


## Курица

> "ВДВ" на это мероприятие могут попасть все или только ведущие со стажем?


ВСЕ желающие, успевшие об этом заявить!Тебе срочно сюда:тема, где можно зарегистрироваться на ВДВ. Это здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138363

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

Дорогие ведущие подскажите пожалуйста с каких костюмов нужно начать шить? К  вам попал не цыпленок, а яйцо еще :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> с каких костюмов нужно начать шить?


с тех, которые тебе будут необходимы для ТВОЕГО сценария.
Значит, начать,Даш, надо со сценария, а костюмы-это-вторично(ИМХО) :Meeting:

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

> с тех, которые тебе будут необходимы для ТВОЕГО сценария.
> Значит, начать,Даш, надо со сценария, а костюмы-это-вторично(ИМХО)


 ДА вы абсолютно правы, спасибо большое  буду работать)))))))

----------


## Юлия Счастливая

Приветствую всех! Меня зовут Юлия. Живу на среднем урале. в сфере праздника и развлечений 5 лет. 4 года веду детские мероприятия, также занимаюсь оформлением воздушными шарами и твистингом (делаю фигуры из воздушных шаров), на заказ пиньяты делаю, рисую гримом, веду химическое шоу, а также мастер классы по шоколадоварению. твистингу и изготовлению мыла ручной работы. Есть опыт около года в шоу мыльных пузырей. К сожалению. после ухода из организации по проведению праздников. с мыльными пузырями пока "завязала". Заканчиваю педагогический университет(буду учителем экономики. а вторая специальность: предпринимательская деятельность). ах. да. еще забыла. я мама пятилетнего мальчугана. Ну и как бонус три года проработала администратором в детском игровом центре. Вот о себе вроде бы все. сейчас попробую вставить фото с мероприятий с моим участием

----------


## Юлия Счастливая

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4455804m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4446588m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4445564m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4433276m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4430204m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4428156m.jpg[/IMG] Есть еще и пираты, шпионы. фея Блум, но фото нет толковых.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Юлия Счастливая*, очень классный фото! видно, что работаете с душой)
у нас на форуме есть подраздел Детские праздники, я думаю, Вам там будет интересно.

----------


## irinar

Хочу поздравить очаровательную хозяйку и всех Танюш с праздником!
Поздравляю всех Татьян, 
Дочек, бабушек и мам!
Пусть вам счастье улыбнётся, 
В жизни путь осветит солнце.
Будьте радостны, желанны… 
Поздравляю вас, Татьяны!

----------


## Курица

*Юлия Счастливая*, спасибо за фото, сразу увидели тебя, какая ты есть! :Ok: 
 :Aga: согласна с Алиной, загляни в этот раздел.
Юля, это здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 



> у нас на форуме есть подраздел Детские праздники, я думаю, Вам там будет интересно.

----------


## mama Ira

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Ирина. Живу в г.Николаеве. Люблю играть с детьми и очень поднимается настроение, когда детям нравится. У меня есть две ростовые куклы. Это Лунтик и смешарик Нюша. С Лунтика все и началось. Просто хотелось поздравить одну маленькую девочку и сшили костюм Лунтика а потом все завертелось и появилась наша Нюша. Хочу спросить совета у вас. Я только начинаю работать и ищу варианты, как применить свои костюмы, т.е. расширить деятельность. Новая кукла смешарик Нюша - очень большая, пушистая, красивая, мягкая, могу ли я предложить ее для работы на свадьбах? Как кусочек для игр, например ( гость подложил свинью ( выходит смешарик) и требует выполнить какие-то конкурсы или свои требования смешные). Как вы на это смотрите? Напомните в сотый раз, как вставить фото, через какой сайт лучше?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Напомните в сотый раз, как вставить фото, через какой сайт лучше?


Лучше всего через http://*********ru/
там видишь "обзор", находишь свое фото, в обзоре компа, нажимаешь на открыть, потом уже на отправить, и копируешь ссылку №3!
УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## mama Ira

Вот моя Нюша   [IMG]http://*********net/4455612m.jpg[/IMG]
На этом фото в  смешарике моя дочь.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, меня зовут Ирина. Живу в г.Николаеве. Люблю играть с детьми и очень поднимается настроение, когда детям нравится.


Ирина, здравствуй!
С юга Украины, а в частности - из Николаева у нас есть несколько форумчан, поэтому ты смело можешь обратиться к ним в этой темке 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134402 
со своим вопросом по поводу твоих ростовых кукол!!!

----------


## malyshkau

Здравствуйте меня зовут Яна. Живу в Челябинске. Работаю в местном ДК культ организаторм, ваш сайт для меня просто находка :Smile3:

----------


## ICDora

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Елена....
Заглянула в эту тему просто отметиться...
Образование, опыт работы... так радостно, что давно уже не корректировала и не показывала никому своё резюме в поисках работы)))) потому что ведение и помощь в организации свадеб и других праздничных банкетов - моя основная деятельность.
Пришла к вам за обменом идеями. Так сказать, подключиться к коллективному разуму)))

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, меня зовут Елена....


и тебе здравствовать,Елена Пре...мудрая,...красная-нужное подчеркнуть))) :Derisive: 



> ведение и помощь в организации свадеб и других праздничных банкетов - моя *основная* деятельность.


Профессионала приветствуем особо!




> Пришла к вам за обменом идеями. Так сказать, *подключиться к коллективному разуму*)))


и это правильно :Aga: . Уверяю - :Ok: Ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте!

----------


## Веселая Наталия

Добрый вечер очень рада что я теперь в теме!!!!!

Так приятно и тепло здесь на форуме!!!Действительно есть чему поучиться!!!!!

СпАААААААААААсибочки большое!!!

----------


## Курица

*Веселая Наталия*, Наташа, добро пожаловать в нашуш Дом! :Tender: А как мы веСёлых людей лююююбим!!! :Ok:

----------


## Пяткова Елена

Примите меня, я тоже у вас новичок.Праздниками занимаюсь 9 лет, есть чем поделиться.А с компьютером чайник.

----------


## Курица

> Примите меня, я тоже у вас новичок.


*Пяткова Елена*, считай. что в классный журнал записана. Теперь только попробуй, прогуляй!!! :Smile3:  :Nono: 
Сразу мужа на коаёр вызовем. Имеется таковой(муж который?) :Derisive: 



> .Праздниками занимаюсь 9 лет, есть чем поделиться.


Раз есть чем поделиться, и не жадина-делись. А значит, пиши в тех темках, что открыты. Через месяц на форуме и 30 результативных сообщений(ну, эт значит не типа "Вау!", "Круто!" "Мне понравилось"...а как раз-что-то свое, из мыслей или из...сценария, к примеру :Meeting: )- тебе открыты будут другие разделы. Те, куда ПОКА можешь попасть- это вершина айсберга по имени Ин-КУ.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Ого - уже восемь страниц в новом домике!  :Vah: 
Всем привет, заблудшая душа нашлась и вернулась!
Кто меня не знает - со временем познакомимся и подружимся!

----------


## Джина

> Всем привет, заблудшая душа нашлась и вернулась!


Русик, сколько зим, сколько лет :Yahoo:  Привет, потеряшка! :Yahoo:  
Надеюсь домой во Флудористан дорогу найдешь, не забыл ещё?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Надеюсь домой во Флудористан дорогу найдешь, не забыл ещё?


Как же я могу забыть? - вы мне снитесь!!!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

:069: 


> Рус, если ты читаешь сейчас эти строчки, "помаши "маме" ручкой"!!!

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА-ФАРМАЦЕВТ

Я СВЕТЛАНА-ФАРМАЦЕВТ. ФАРМАЦЕВТ - ЭТО МОЯ ОСНОВНАЯ РАБОТА, КОТОРУЮ Я ЛЮБЛЮ. НО. ВО МНЕ СТОЛЬКО ЭНЕРГИИ И ЖЕЛАНИЯ РАЗДАТЬ ЕЕ ЛЮДЯМ МЕНЕЕ ЭНЕРГИЧНЫМ. ЧТО У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ НЕСКОЛЬКО УВЛЕЧЕНИЙ. В ТОМ ЧИСЛЕ И ТАМАДОВСТВО, ВОТ ЗДЕСЬ Я УЧЕНИЦА ПЕРВОГО КЛАССА. ХОТЬ И ОТМЕТИЛА 50-ЛЕТНИЙ РУБЕЖ. СОГЛАСНА ОБУЧАТЬСЯ. НЕ ЛЮБЛЮ БЫТЬ ПОСЛЕДНЕЙ. ЕСЛИ БЫТЬ КЕМ-ТО, ТО ОДНОЙ ИХ ЛУЧШИХ.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> НЕ ЛЮБЛЮ БЫТЬ ПОСЛЕДНЕЙ. ЕСЛИ БЫТЬ КЕМ-ТО, ТО ОДНОЙ ИХ ЛУЧШИХ.


 :Ok: 
Привет, Светлана!
Рады тебя видеть в замечательном форуме, в нашем домике для новичков!
Для начала предлагаю ознакомиться с правилами форума:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672

Прочтя эти правила, поймёшь свою небольшую ошибку)))))) Но не переживай - мы все не безгрешны, и не ошибается только тот, кто ни чего не делает.

----------


## Esha_uu

Добрый день (хотя у нас уже почти вечер :)), дорогие форумчане! Зовут меня Евгения, живу недалеко от озера Байкал, в городе Улан-Удэ! На сайте зарегистрировалась уже давно, но писать как-то стеснялась что-ли....
На фоне здешних жителей кажусь совсем новичком.     Впервые попала на сайт когда искала в просторах интернета идеи на папин юбилей. Тогда его проводили с мамой, все поиски были второпях, т.к. именинник до последнего не хотел отмечать.   Тогда все прошло хорошо, в маленькой компании.    И вот на носу мамин  - 55 лет, буду проводить я (опыта совсем нет, можно сказать дебют), но успокаивает то, что приглашенные будут знакомые мне люди.   Начинаю помаленьку насобирывать материал, а ваш форум просто НАХОДКА!!  Так что, дорогие жители курятника, к Вам присоединился совсем еще неоперившийся цыпленок, который очень хочет стать уверенной "цыпочкой в куриных делах"!

----------


## Лена Парешнева

Добрый день ! Зовут меня Елена, я новичок на форуме.Работаю тамадой уже 6 лет и чувствую знаний не хватает Я была на семинаре. 28-29 января в Москве. Очень все понравилось, получила много информации ,материала  к праздникам.Познакомилась с девочками из разных городов. Подскажите как мне с ними общаться. Они оставили фамилии, название города. C чего начать ? Как мне их найти?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> к Вам присоединился совсем еще неоперившийся цыпленок, который очень хочет стать уверенной "цыпочкой в куриных делах"!


Евгения, рады тебя видеть и "слышать", уверен - ты в нужном месте, и конечно, в ножное время  :Yes4: 
Пару юбилеев, свадеб - и ты поймёшь, что без этой профессии жить не сможешь, так что принимаем тебя в ряды фанатов-ведущих)))))





> жители курятника


Не а - жители *ИН-КУ*батора))))))))) - а курятник - это вот это:

[IMG]http://*********net/4504204.jpg[/IMG]

(*не обижайся - я так шучу*  :Taunt: )





> Добрый день ! Зовут меня Елена


Привет, Леночка!





> Познакомилась с девочками из разных городов. Подскажите как мне с ними общаться. Они оставили фамилии, название города. C чего начать ? Как мне их найти?


Если контактных телефонов нет - начни с поисковиков - город ФИО - и вполне возможно найдёшь их в каких либо соц сетях или сайтах.
Удачи)))))))

----------


## светулек

здравствуйте. вот и я решилась присоединиться к вам. по совету замечательного человечка - юргесовны.я из челябинска и еще учусь посещать темки. но надеюсь, что скоро научусь.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> но надеюсь, что скоро научусь.


Так оно и будет, главное не теряйся, если что - мы рядом, подскажем.

----------


## Вельская

Всем огромный привет из Архангельской области))) Танюша, возьми и меня под свое крыло)))

----------


## Galkavk

прошу помощи... в субботу идем на ДР мужчине 75 лет, дядька моего свекра... хотим поздравить как-нибудь интересно... как вариант костюмировано... нас будет (поздравляющих) 6 человек... голову ломаю как поздравить... идея поздравление от малышей... распределить слова между всеми... пока в голову ничего другого не приходит.. есть сомнения такого поздравления т.к. разные возрастные группы... народ с чувством юмора, но сомнения крадутся...ткните носом или киньте идеей.... спасибо)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Танюша, возьми и меня под свое крыло)))


Уже под крылышком  :Yes4: 





> народ с чувством юмора, но сомнения крадутся


Тем более - прочь сомнения - дерзайте всё, что на ум взбредёт))))))))

----------


## Курица

> Всем огромный привет из Архангельской области)))


И тебе привет с Форума Ин-КУ!!!



> Танюша, возьми и меня под свое крыло)))


Ленааааааааааааааааааа!!! Это ты, что ли???  :Yahoo: С удовольствием беру Елену П. под своё крыло!!!
Милости прошу к нашему шалашу!!! :Vishenka 19:

----------


## Вельская

> И тебе привет с Форума Ин-КУ!!!
> 
> Ленааааааааааааааааааа!!! Это ты, что ли??? С удовольствием беру Елену П. под своё крыло!!!
> Милости прошу к нашему шалашу!!!


 :Yahoo: 
Узнала цыпленка!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 19:  соскучилась, обняться бы))))))

----------


## Курица

> Узнала цыпленка!!!!!


 :Taunt: а то!!!



> соскучилась, обняться бы))))))


дык. судя по аве, ты как раз Это и задумала??? :Derisive: 
Говори-что тебе ОСОБО интересно?КУДА тебя послать-направить???

----------


## Вельская

> а то!!!
> 
> дык. судя по аве, ты как раз Это и задумала???
> Говори-что тебе ОСОБО интересно?КУДА тебя послать-направить???


Да мне все интересно))) в темы захожу наугад- читаю, смотрю, осваиваюсь...

----------


## Курица

> в темы захожу наугад- читаю, смотрю, осваиваюсь...


Нужно знать вот что-та темка, в которой ты "отметишься", напишешь пост-автоматически будет у тебя в Подписках!

----------


## БуКатерина

Всем привет! :Vishenka 33:  
Дух захватывает от посещения чудесного ИН-КУбатора. Очень надеюсь на Вашу поддержку. На форумах ни разу не общалась, в случае моей оплошности, прошу извинить меня, не со зла.
Всем хорошего настроения и творческих удач.

----------


## Курица

> Дух захватывает от посещения чудесного ИН-КУбатора.


Присоединяйся к нашей тесной компании,Катерина! :Aga: 



> Очень надеюсь на Вашу поддержку.


Можешь на неё рассчитывать :Ok: 



> На форумах ни разу не общалась


Можно сказать, Катя, что форум – это клуб по интересам. То есть форум – это такое место в Интернете, где собираются люди, которых объединяет одно увлечение или идея, и *общаются* на интересующую их тему. Главное слово-общаются. Не просто ЧИТАЮТ, но и пишут. Реагируют как-то на написанное другим человеком.
По правилам нашего Форума-а с правилами нужно вот тут познакомиться - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...73#post4811073 
Ходила за ссылкой, и увидела, что ты там уже побывала. Умничка!!!

Так вот-по правилам нашего Форума после стажа регистрации-1 месяц и 30 результативных сообщений ты можешь попасть в другие темы Форума, на другой уровень)))
Поэтому - читай, реагируй на написанное,Кать! :Aga:

----------


## Марина Миг

*БуКатерина*, Катя, а ты откуда? ЛО - Ленинградская область?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Дух захватывает от посещения чудесного ИН-КУбатора.


Это точно  :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Mosquito

Привет всем!
Наверное правильно начать с этой темы, я так понял )) 

Ищу партнёров для организации активного отдыха на природе. Уже несколько лет мы проводим вот такую штуку http://www.vector34.ru/home/polety-v-gorakh.html
Привозим группы людей для отдыха, а так же корпоративных клиентов. Находится это всё недалеко от Нальчика.

Может, кто из опытных форумчан подскажет с кем можно запартнёриться? Или для этого нужно специальную тему создать? Как лучше сделать?

----------


## Курица

> Может, кто из опытных форумчан подскажет с кем можно запартнёриться? Или для этого нужно специальную тему создать? Как лучше сделать?


По всем подобным вопросам нужно обращаться к *Админу*- Марине, 
напишите ей в личку по ссылке:http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=29  :Aga:

----------


## БуКатерина

Марина, абсолютно правильно, 100 км от Питера.

----------


## Марина Миг

> Марина, абсолютно правильно, 100 км от Питера.


Катерина, я уже посмотрела в другой темке  :Yes4:  Дело в том, что несколько лет назад из виду пропала моя приятельница из Ленинградской области Букина Катерина )))) Вот я и решила ненароком, что это она на форуме зарегистрировалась  :Smile3: 
*Катерина*, Вам приятного общения

----------


## KAlinchik

*Вельская*, Леночка! привет! рада видеть)

----------


## АнжеликаЯ

Войдя первый раз на страницы Форума, Вы можете задержаться на какое-то время у нас 

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЯТНО, ЧТО ЗДЕСЬ УДЕЛЯЮТ ВНИМАНИЕ И НОВИЧКАМ!! У меня такой вопрос: ГДЕ можно посмотреть ПРАВИЛА форума? :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

> ГДЕ можно посмотреть ПРАВИЛА форума?


*АнжеликаЯ*, в самом начале -на главной странице, это тут:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 
и вообще все темки этого раздела стоит освоить:
*Форум: Давайте познакомимся*
Что такое Inter- Kultur Haus? Прежде чем зайти в остальные разделы - приглашаем познакомиться и влиться в наш интернациональный Дом Творчества.
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296

----------


## olga77

Здравствуйте, очень рада к вам присоединится. Ни на одном форуме не нашла такого теплого приема. Я только начинаю работать как ведущая, до это на работе детей и коллег развлекала. Буду рада поделиться наработанным материалом, может он вам и не новым покажется, но я учусь, надеюсь предоставить и что-то авторское. Говорят, я способная :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, очень рада к вам присоединится.


Привет,Ольга!



> Я только начинаю работать как ведущая, до это на работе детей и коллег развлекала.


Но ведь что-то получалось, так ведь? Тем более что ты пишешь: 



> Говорят, я способная


Значит, ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте-здесь Форум-настоящий Университет для ведущего праздники.




> Буду рада поделиться наработанным материалом, может он вам и не новым покажется, но я учусь, надеюсь предоставить и что-то авторское.


Прекрасно!
Можешь высказаться здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138198 
и здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322 
А своим материалом можешь поделиться тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379  :Aga:

----------


## snegurka

Здравствуйте. Я на форуме недавно.Все очень интересно, а главное: сколько добрых и позитивных людей.Вы просто умнички! СПАСИБО, что вы есть.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте.


И тебе здравствовать,Снегурочка!!! :Grin: 



> Я на форуме недавно.


Ты на Форуме-месяц с небольшим. И если бы не робела, не боялась писать посты, то уже прошла бы испытательный срок , набрав их 30, а не 4, как у тебя. И уже могла бы заходить для общения в некоторые темы, где особенно



> очень интересно





> СПАСИБО, что вы есть.


и тебе спасибо на добром слове.
Присоединяйся.
Стань членом команды Международного Дома Творчества "Ин-Ку!" :Aga:

----------


## Татаринка

Добрый день,примите в свои ряды,я на форуме новичок ,делиться пока нечем хочу научиться у вас вашему мастерству

----------


## Алёна Майская

Здравствуйте,Уважаемая Татьяна-Курочка!Очень приятен такой особенно тёплый приём!!!Я по профессии-юрист,но в данный момент "сижу" в декретном отпуске :Tender:  Начала свою "гастрольную" деятельность с работы аниматора ростовой куклы "Микки Маус",с подругой проводим детские праздники,а теперь и корпоративы и юбилеи!мне это безумно нравится!Позитив плещет через край,хочу научится более профессиональному ведению юбилеев и свадеб!!!Это точно МОЁ!!! :Yahoo: 
Буду очень благодарна за помощь! :Tender:

----------


## Мальвина13

Всем приветики...... :Tender:   Помогите освоиться в этом очень интересном месте, где собралось такое большое количество талантливых и,как я поняла,очень отзывчивых людей. Я работаю ведущей шесть лет,продолжаю учиться и хочу учится .

----------


## Курица

*Татаринка*, 
*АленГл*, 
*Мальвина13*, 
здравствуйте, девочки.
Присоединяйтесь к нашей тесной компании.
Пока читайте те темки, что для вас открыты.
Присматривайтесь, оставляйте свои комментарии-не стесняйтесь-в открытых темах.
Так потихоньку-полегоньку вы заметите, что уже ни вечера не можете провести без Форума! :Aga:

----------


## LeMour

Доброе утро, дорогие форумчане! Рада со всеми познакомиться. Я - молодой специалист, работаю в школе учителем русского языка и литературы, в этой же школе веду театральный кружок. На форуме надеюсь познакомиться с интересными, творческими людьми, найти ответы на интересующие вопросы и получить помощь от опытных коллег. Ибо порой в решении самых простых творческих задачах такой ступор, что не знаешь куда бежать, за что хвататься.

----------


## Олена911

всем доброго вечера!  я музыкальный руководитель в детском саду - с Украины. сейчас в декрете. В роли ведущей себя только начинаю пробовать - первый  раз проводила золотую свадьбу дедушки  и бабушки мужа - 4 года назад а потом крестины старшей   дочки, годик, крестины сына, годик, 2 дочке  :Yes4:  а сейчас бабушка попросила сделать 70 - ти летие. Много материала нашла в вашем разделе - всем огромное спасибо - перевела на украинский язык и получаетса очень неплохой сценарий. Но хотела попросить - может у кого-то есть красивый стишок про платок на голову(хустка). У меня в сценарии будет епизод (не помню взяла с форума или нашла в инете) "Магистр около всяческих наук"  и там мы будем вручать бабушке 1)шапка магистра- лавровый венок; 2) мантия - платок (накинем на плечи); 3) скипетр - лопатка в руки. 1 и 3 я обыграла а вот как 2 обыграть?  нашла стих на украинском- но мне не  очень нравиться - может у кого то есть красивый вариант? Помогите пожалуйста! (Извините за орфографические ошибки - говорить по русски  могу а писать - не очень  :No2:

----------


## Нинель72

Добрый вечер, Татьяна-Курочка. Я на форуме несколько месяцев, но как-то не получалось поучаствовать в переписке. Буду стараться послать 30 сообщений, очень много интересного и полезного материала. Спасибо за тёплый приём, под вашим крылышком действительно уютно и чувствуешь себя уверенной. Я новичок в культмассовой работе, но теперь положение обязывает использовать только интересный  и убойный материал, т.к. я - худрук в ДК. Спасибо всем. С уважением, Нинель72.

----------


## Курица

*LeMour*, 
*Олена911*, 
*Нинель72*, 
девочки, очень приятно, что вы решили написать тут, рассказать о себе.
Здесь у нас-не сайт со сценариями, а значительно БОЛЬШЕ_Форум единомышлеников!!! Это Школа, в которой каждый из нас проходит разные роли-и ученика, и учителя. мы взаимообогащаемся в процессе общения, мы  учимся и учим!!!
Если вы останетесь на Форуме, ваши мечты 



> надеюсь познакомиться с интересными, творческими людьми, найти ответы на интересующие вопросы и получить помощь от опытных коллег. Ибо порой в решении самых простых творческих задачах такой ступор, что не знаешь куда бежать, за что хвататься.


сбудутся!




> я музыкальный руководитель в детском саду


*Олена911*, тебе будет интересно, я думаю, заглянуть сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=407 



> Я новичок в культмассовой работе, но теперь положение обязывает использовать только интересный  и убойный материал, т.к. я - худрук в ДК


*Нинель72*, а тебе- сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137490  :Aga:

----------


## Lotos3

Здравствуйте. Я из Брянска. Занимаюсь развивающими программами для детей и семьи, являюсь автором многих программ. Очень люблю такое направление как Интерактивные спектакли, их очень обожают дети и родители, составляю сценарии под ключ а также Обожаю проводить праздники. С удовольствием буду делиться своим опытом и с радостью приму опыт форумчан, ведь каждый из вас это алмаз с множеством граней.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте. Я из Брянска.


*Lotos3*, здравствуйте, у нас есть форумчане из Вашего славного города! :Aga: 



> Занимаюсь развивающими программами для детей и семьи, являюсь автором многих программ. Очень люблю такое направление как Интерактивные спектакли, их очень обожают дети и родители, составляю сценарии под ключ


думаю, Ваши посты будут очень востребованны в этом разделе :Aga: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=230 





> а также Обожаю проводить праздники


ну, а тут Вы как раз оказались в нужное время в нужном месте, и тоько ВАС нам и не хватало!!!!!! :Yahoo: 



> С удовольствием буду делиться своим опытом


можно здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379&page=3 



> и с радостью приму опыт форумчан, ведь каждый из вас это алмаз с множеством граней.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Meeting:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я из Брянска.


Не поверите, девочки-мальчики, даже за границей Брянских встречал  :Grin: 
Привет, Эрика, рад в этом доме видеть тебя!  :Yes4:

----------


## ольга запорожан

Здравствуйте. Возьмите меня к себе... Я тоже тундра,далеко не продвинутый пользователь, но надеюсь на вашу помощь. Я из Республики Коми, северный район. Проведение мероприятий не основная моя работа.Основная работа отнимает много времени,к тому  в ней нет позитива ( пьющие родители,дети,совершающие преступления и много другого ...) поэтому отрываюсь на мероприятиях. У меня тоже проблема- село небольшое, заказов много. Но материал интересный набрать очень сложно, очень много вкладываю в реквизит. Скажите, а как я могу попасть в личные темы ведущих. И где могу поделиться своими наработками?

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте. Возьмите меня к себе...


Здравствуйте,Ольга! В интонации  Вашей первой фразы  :Grin: я прямо явственно услышала нотки вот этой девушки:
[IMG]http://*********net/4656182m.jpg[/IMG] 
Посему-успокойтесь-Вы уже ТУТ, с нами. :Aga: 




> Скажите, а как я могу попасть в личные темы ведущих.


На нашем замечательном(пока поверьте на слово) Форуме есть правила, и находятся они в самом начале главной страницы, тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296 
Но некоторые из пользователей(сама такая)))) читают, как мы раньше интересную книжку в библиотеке, когда выбирали-с середины или где откроется)) Поэтому здорово, что вы к нам в Ин-Ку батор(не путатьс "курятником")))-зашли :Ok:  Ин-КУ батор-от названия нашего общего Дома.
Вначале отметьтесь здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=35040&page=245 
И Вы увидите, как велика география пользователей-форумчан, кстати, и из Коми республики только я ЛИЧНО знаю троих не только по постам, но и  по встречам в реале. Откуда-из какой именно местности-Вы?
Затем пройдите в эту темку:" Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 
и далее. и далее, вниз-по оглавлению.

Тогда вы будете знать, что на форуме есть испытательный срок- 30 дней и 30 результативных сообщений(ну, это в смысле не просто смайлик и фраза типа:"Здорово, мне нравится, я беру это себе на заметку!") - только после этого откроются перед новичком те разделы Форума, где Вам пока пишут "Личный".
Но-поверьте-23 марта(при условии, если вы стали "писателем"(от слова "писАть"), а не остались читателем, перед Вами АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ откроются некоторые темки...
Затем-новый уровень-после 500 сообщений...
Некоторые же-после 1000...
И это правильно-у нас не САЙТ, где можно копировать и копировать...
Форум предполагает ОБЩЕНИЕ, как в Сети, так и в РЕАЛЕ, см.тут-сколько встреч у нас проходит в разных концах Земли(я не оговорилась-не только в России, но и в, скажетМ,Германии или в Казахтане, или на Украине...
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=200 
У нас же Интернациональный Форум, и "мама" нашего Форума живет в Германии, её зовут Марина. Мы шутливо называем её Марина Админовна. Она удивительный, очень разносторонний человек, и упостоянно в курсе того, что присходит на Форуме. Иногда мне кажется, что у Марины в сутках 25 часов :Grin:  :Aga: 
Ещё на форуме есть возможность повысить свою квалификацию, учась на курсах по Интернету-сидя дома, слушая и смотря в монитор.
Сейчас, к примеру, идет запись на вебинары в четыре группы, это можно посмотреть, пройдя по ссылкам на главной странице Форума, найдите там вот этот текст и жмите на заинтересовавший Вас курсы:
*Новые курсы Онлайн Академии* 
Дерзких и смелых ведущих приглашает Яна Губанова на свой обучающий курс! 
Все, что надо знать о свадьбе. Начинается запись на курс "Свадьба от А до Я" Преподаватель М. Морозова 
Начался набор в ЗИМНЮЮ группу учащихся "Школа Юбилея" Преподаватель Т. Жегунова 
Началась регистрация на долгожданный курс Мой бизнес- ивент менеджмент.  Преподаватель Э. Моденова

Сегодня-выходной день у меня, поэтому я смогла так полно написать здесь не только для ОЛЬГИ, но и для всех новичков-"пока-ещё-геологов" :Grin: , которые сидят у себя дома, читают наш форум и никак не решатся написать.
Перестаньте бояться-вы очень обедняете себя.
Прочтите НАЗВАНИЕ темки:"Только ВАС нам и не хватало!"

*ольга запорожан*, Ольга, и, наконец, отвечаю на вопрос



> И где могу поделиться своими наработками?


Это можете сделать тут: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138198 

Удачи в приятном путешествии по пока открытым темкам,Оль! Если что-пишите в личку-помогу и направлю.

P.S. Кстати, в *Вашем Кабинете* появятся автоматически подписки на те из темок, где вы "наследите", то есть в следующий раз, заходя на Форум, идите в *Мой кабинет*, и там уже будут отмечены темки, в которых после вашего ответа появились еще посты. :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Не поверите, девочки-мальчики, даже за границей Брянских встречал 
> Привет, Эрика, рад в этом доме видеть тебя!


Вспомни про Солнце, вот и лучик!
Братец Рус,ты чего это опять пропал? Я испытываю в тебе жгучую потребность, а тебя нет, понимаешь ли :Blush2:  :Taunt:  Вернись, я всё прощу)))) :br:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вернись, я всё прощу))))


 :Grin:  - масленица на носу, + 8-е марта и 23-е февраля - сплошные концерты с новой программой по разным тематикам.
Домой с работ приползаю)))))))))

----------


## PAN

> приползаю)))))))))


Вот и приползай, сначала в душ, потом легкий ужин - и сюда, к Тане... :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> - и сюда, к Тане...


Согласен, силы в себе надо находить)))))))))))

----------


## ***Lady-A***

*Курица*, большое спасибо) хоть отвечали и не мне, но мне многое стало понятно...интересно, а я одна здесь из Благовещенска? В той теме где пишут города тааааак много сообщений и страниц!

----------


## Мальвина13

Со дня регистрации провожу здесь каждую свободную минутку,которые перерастают в часы....хочется ВСЁ, как говорится и к умным, и к красивым.Зовут меня Марина,живу в Украине г.Александрия.Кроме организации праздников я ещё танцую восток и у меня своя небольшая школа восточного танца, прекрасный коллектив. Очень люблю делать восточный блок, в котором танцую или сама, или кто-то из моих девчонок. А вчера на тренировке мы соорудили куклу-чучело на Масленицу,поедем в воскресенье на природу провожать Матушку-зиму.Очень люблю то, что я делаю, даже на могу назвать это работой.Преклоняюсь перед талантами форума.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> я одна здесь из Благовещенска?


Уверен, что не одна, но кого и как искать - Это Татьяна лучше подскажет.





> вчера на тренировке мы соорудили куклу-чучело на Масленицу,поедем в воскресенье на природу провожать Матушку-зиму.


И я остов на масленицу приготовил - завтра коллеги будут её наряжать)))) А потом на площади будем жечь)))





> Очень люблю то, что я делаю, даже на могу назвать это работой.


Думаю, что мы счастливые люди, по сравнению с большинства людьми - работа и любимое дело в одном флаконе  :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> а я одна здесь из Благовещенска? В той теме где пишут города тааааак много сообщений и страниц!





> Уверен, что не одна, но кого и как искать - Это Татьяна лучше подскажет.


*fire lady*, к сожалению, я лично никого из твоего города на Форуме не знаю :Meeting: 
Владивосток, Камчатский край,Вилючинск, о. Сахалин, Приморский край-из этих отдалённых точек страны у меня есть друзья...
Вероятно, если желание найти земляков на форуме появится, нужно всё же пролистать темку "Кто откуда..." :Derisive: 
Или-когда будет вход в Доску объявлений(а это через месяц на форуме и 30 результативных сообщений)-ты сама  об этом спросишь!
Поэтому-удачи в путешестии по Форуму. :Aga:

----------


## ***Lady-A***

спасибо за ответ)) я так подумала...а,наверное, это даже и плюс, что нет никого,можно смело выкладывать все свои думки-идеи, не боясь,что пока я реализую свои мысли, их прочитает и реализует раньше меня кто-то другой из моего города))) конкурент,так сказать))хи)

----------


## Курица

> спасибо за ответ)) я так подумала...а,наверное, это даже и плюс, что нет никого,можно смело выкладывать все свои думки-идеи, не боясь,что пока я реализую свои мысли, их прочитает и реализует раньше меня кто-то другой из моего города))) конкурент,так сказать))хи)


 :Ok: Ань, вот это прямой разговор, да и правда :Grin: Во всём надо уметь УВИДЕТЬ плюсы.
А ты -молодец-смотрю, уже во многих темках побывала, пишешь своё мнение, и это очень здорово! Сейчас в Твоём Кабинете все темки, где ты "наследила", отпечатаются, и ты увидишь, кто и что написал после тебя. Можно опять реагировать...так и появятся симпатичные тебе форумчане. с которыми можно будет списаться в личку, подружиться...
Поверь-это так затягивает и так интересно...Не поверишь-посмотри на мою линеечку в автоподписи::лет, 1 месяц и 16 дней на сегодня я на Форуме.
И бываю тут КАЖДЫЙ день -кроме тех случаев, когда физически нет возможности выйти в Инет или я там, где нет Инета... :Victory:

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> А ты -молодец-смотрю, уже во многих темках побывала, пишешь своё мнение, и это очень здорово!


даааа.....третий день (кажется) все внимательно читаю [IMG]http://s14.******info/ecf66e198830fead83c5f00bb1405f9f.gif[/IMG]
Вообще, я - человек общительный и эмоциональный [IMG]http://s16.******info/cbc74ae792dc3079b21dec04cf54dae4.gif[/IMG] когда к своей свадьбе готовилась, на свадебном форуме доставала всех вопросами -что? где? почему? помогите! Это было 4,5 года назад, я тогда разбиралась только в детских праздниках. Сейчас больше читаю, стараюсь сама найти что? где? и почему? и если не вижу, то пишу и спрашиваю))) если бы не ребенок, я бы, конечно, уже больше бы настрочила,наверное)))
Кстати, родился вопрос у меня, сразу задам! Фотки я умею добавлять, музыку, смотрю,все добавляют через мэйл. а Видео с ютуба ссылки кидать? или еще какие-то варианты есть?

----------


## Курица

> музыку, смотрю,все добавляют через мэйл


не самый лучший вариант-ссылка скоро устаревает. лучше-через Яндекс-Диск.



> а Видео с ютуба ссылки кидать? или еще какие-то варианты есть?


ага, лучше ссылки. Хотя некоторые сразу встроенным = в тексте поста-показывают,Ань.



> если бы не ребенок, я бы, конечно, уже больше бы настрочила,наверное)))


У тебя уже вечер, да? :Tender: А у нас только полдень!!!
Ты успеваешь ЖИТЬ быстрее чем мы, живущие по Москве)))))))))

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Всем новеньким девочкам и мальчикам (если такие были) огромный привеееееет!!!!! Добавляйтесь в друзья здесь, в вк, в одноклашках, потому что, как сказала Танюшка - Мы все одна большая дружная семья!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

*Лена Парешнева*, Ленуська, привет!!!! Послала тебе предложение дружить))))

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> ага, лучше ссылки. Хотя некоторые сразу встроенным = в тексте поста-показывают,Ань.


насчет встроенного,кнопку увидела,спасибо)[IMG]http://s19.******info/5b31536f9c64b1a815c0a1fafaf1e94d.gif[/IMG]
мне пришло уведомление: комментарий к репутации - это что за зверь такой? [IMG]http://s16.******info/180a5ee676eb30e15768f5ae164e5784.gif[/IMG]




> У тебя уже вечер, да?А у нас только полдень!!!


 ночами сидеть у меня лучше получается, пока мои спят))) только не высыпаюсь я потом...[IMG]http://s.******info/f9d19b99cb2744750759d85326be5a9e.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> мне пришло уведомление: комментарий к репутации - это что за зверь такой


это значит, кто-то написал, что он про тебя думает!)))Жми-прочтёшь.И сразу репутация у тебя повысилась, и статус у тебя стал иным -наведи курсор на зелененькие квадратики под словом "актриса"-и прочтёшь, ЧТО  о тебе думают форумчане)))

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> наведи курсор на зелененькие квадратики под словом "актриса"-и прочтёшь, ЧТО о тебе думают форумчане)))


ОфИГЕТЬ! [IMG]http://s15.******info/10ead07d31ec2ceb444ec6d5189df746.gif[/IMG]
Прошу прощения за мой французский, просто не могу подобрать другое слово, только жаргонные на ум приходят! Приятно очень, вроде мелочь, ерунда (со стороны) а мне тааааак приятно стало))) главное, нос не задирать)хи)

[IMG]http://s19.******info/865626799133d5d28e8ebdcf7ca6df0e.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ***Lady-A***

*Курица*, а есть такая тема, вроде: "Сапожник без сапог или Как ведущие отмечают Собственные праздники?"

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> "Сапожник без сапог или Как ведущие отмечают Собственные праздники?"


 :Taunt:  а как хотят так и отмечают)))))))))))))) все в наших руках)))

----------


## Курица

> Курица, а есть такая тема


меня Татьяной зовут,Ань, будем знакомы! :Vishenka 19: 




> тема, вроде: "Сапожник без сапог или Как ведущие отмечают Собственные праздники?"


конечно, у нас, как в Греции: всё есть!
Это тут, в разделе *Юбилей и все о нем*:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=112265 



> как хотят так и отмечают))))))))))))))


там как раз это можно увидеть! :Aga:

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> там как раз это можно увидеть!


Спасибо, Танюшка!!!! я еще не видела даже  :Blink:

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> меня Татьяной зовут,Ань, будем знакомы!


 ага, спасибо)) а то я нажимаю на ник для обращения, а самой аж неловко...слово такое...совсем с вами не ассоциируется))
спасибо за ссылку))а то иногда бывает интересно, только у меня куча идей на собственные праздники, а руки доходят либо до половины, либо вообще не доходят или все-таки это норма для нас?))
Я вот кнопку с видео увидела, а там ссылку надо вводить...а именно сюда есть возможность залить его? просто не очень хочется на ютуб заливать,если честно... :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> а то я нажимаю на ник для обращения, а самой аж неловко...слово такое...совсем с вами не ассоциируется))


 :Blush2: имя не выбирают)))))))меня тут ласково Курочкой некоторые кличут :Blush2:

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> имя не выбирают)))))))меня тут ласково Курочкой некоторые кличут


 ну, тогда и я буду)) Курочка, подскажи, пожалуйста, как загрузить видео конкретно на форум, без внешних ссылок?[IMG]http://s17.******info/92e3827a8281cb48f12a146e5fefd56b.gif[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> я нажимаю на ник для обращения, а самой аж неловко...слово такое...совсем с вами не ассоциируется))


Ань, это пока не примешь сердцем, что наша Таня готова принять любого маленького пушистика под крыло... :Grin: 

Хотя да - мы чаще говорим* "Курочка"*... :Yes4: 





> как загрузить видео конкретно на форум, без внешних ссылок?


Никак... :Meeting:  Причина проста - принимая решение - как будем решать вопрос с наездами по вопросу авторских прав - нами было принято решение - посылать всех нафиг, ибо НА НАШЕМ ФОРУМЕ авторские права не нарушаются, а ежели кто какую ссылку запостил - это дело юзера... :Blush2: 

Сервисов для хранения видео - мульон... Какой понравится - такой и пользуй... Форуму проще общаться с Ютубом и Яндексом...

----------


## кружилка

Здравствуйте девчонки! Меня зовут Ирина, живу в Краснодарском крае, занимаюсь  праздниками сколько 15 лет все время варилась  в собственном соку. Случайно вышла на ваш сайт. трудно еще ориентируюсь. Но безумно хочется с вами общаться. я даже и не думала, что есть люди готовые поделиться опытом и поддержать новичков. Готова учиться, общаться и делиться своим опытом.

----------


## Анжелика.

> Здравствуйте девчонки! Меня зовут Ирина, живу в Краснодарском крае, занимаюсь  праздниками сколько 15 лет все время варилась  в собственном соку. Случайно вышла на ваш сайт. трудно еще ориентируюсь. Но безумно хочется с вами общаться. я даже и не думала, что есть люди готовые поделиться опытом и поддержать новичков. Готова учиться, общаться и делиться своим опытом.


Привет, Ирина! Добро пожаловать на самый уютный форум на бескрайних просторах интернета. Сложно поверить, но это так, здесь живут просто добрые и отзывчивые люди, готовые придти на помощь, подсказать, научить. Мне сначала было очень тяжело влиться в жизнь форума, зато теперь, если какое то время не захожу, начинаю скучать по тем кого уже знаю! За год моей жизни на форуме, я многому научилась, нашла друзей, просто потрясающее общение! Даже просто общаясь на форуме, я учусь всему  помаленьку! Так что ты попала по адресу!!! Вливайся!  :Yahoo:  :Tender:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Ирина, живу в Краснодарском крае, занимаюсь  праздниками сколько 15 лет все время варилась  в собственном соку. Случайно вышла на ваш сайт.


Ирина, здравствуй.
Позволь с тобою поспорить-НИ-ЧЕ-ГО!!!! случайного нет.
Ты просто  до того "изварилась" в собственном соку, что Судьба решила тебе послать встречу с тебе-подобными , не совсем ормальными("тамаднутыми") людьми. 
И ты оказалась у нас.
Очень приятно тебя здесь видеть!
Только тебя нам и не хватало!!! :Aga: 



> трудно еще ориентируюсь. Но безумно хочется с вами общаться.


Чтобы не набирать в сотый раз одно и то же, позволю себе процитировать МЕНЯ ЖЕ :Grin: 



> На нашем замечательном(пока поверьте на слово) Форуме есть правила, и находятся они в самом начале главной страницы, тут:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296 
> Но некоторые из пользователей(сама такая)))) читают, как мы раньше интересную книжку в библиотеке, когда выбирали-с середины или где откроется)) Поэтому здорово, что вы к нам в Ин-Ку батор(не путатьс "курятником")))-зашли Ин-КУ батор-от названия нашего общего Дома.
> Вначале отметьтесь здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=35040&page=245 
> И Вы увидите, как велика география пользователей-форумчан, кстати, и из Коми республики только я ЛИЧНО знаю троих не только по постам, но и  по встречам в реале. Откуда-из какой именно местности-Вы?
> Затем пройдите в эту темку:" Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!"
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 
> и далее. и далее, вниз-по оглавлению.
> 
> ...

----------


## кружилка

Анжелика спасибо, что отзвалась. Танечка, спасибо вам, за разъяснение. Я все стараюсь читать, везде заходить, но потом теряюсь и где была, как заходила. В общем такого чайника наверно у вас еще не было. А еще забыла сказать самое главное, как только нашла вас, увидела приглашение на семинар ВДВ в Краснодаре.  И поехала! Да, это было что-то. Действительно все такие разные, но такие удивительные и главное щедрые .

----------


## PAN

> В общем такого чайника наверно у вас еще не было


У нас были всякие чайники, были даже целые чайные сервизы, а так же ведерки, тарелки и прочая посуда... :Yes4:  А потому не комплексуй - наоборот -чем больше будешь задавать вопросов - тем быстрее освоишься...




> Я все стараюсь читать, везде заходить, но потом теряюсь и где была, как заходила.


Это пройдет... :Yes4:  Это как ориентироваться в незнакомом городе - сначала только до ближайшего магазина, потом три основных маршрута... А через год - уже как будто здесь родился... :Grin:

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> Это пройдет... Это как ориентироваться в незнакомом городе - сначала только до ближайшего магазина, потом три основных маршрута... А через год - уже как будто здесь родился...


Вот и я осваиваю путь: от магазина до остановки - только вылезаю потихонечку из инкубатора)))
*кружилка*,это только дело времени! Зато потом, мы - [IMG]http://s.******info/139b0627c1987e21e1eaaaefc58226af.gif[/IMG] станем большими и важными самоварами))хи)[IMG]http://s10.******info/fff59b0ec28371396649bcb19fa52420.gif[/IMG]

----------


## scomorox

Здравствуйте! Спасибо за теплый прием! Буду учиться и работать!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Спасибо за теплый прием! Буду учиться и работать!


 :Ok:  :Yes4:

----------


## кружилка

Спасибо, ребята. Я прямо легко вздохнула. Может правда все получится. Для начала нужно как-то свою фотографию вставить. Может у кого будет настроение, расскажете.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Для начала нужно как-то свою фотографию вставить. Может у кого будет настроение, расскажете.


Настроение то есть, да время требуется))))))))

Сначала поднимись вверх своей страницы и нажми *кабинет*. (следи за синей стрелочкой на на примерах фото)

[IMG]http://*********net/4795552.jpg[/IMG]

Затем, как страница загрузилась (зависит от скорости интернета) - спускайся несколько ниже и смотри с лева колонку, выбери пункт *изменить аватар*:

[IMG]http://*********net/4787360.jpg[/IMG]

Появится страница в котором можно использовать два способа загрузки изображения:

[IMG]http://*********net/4788384.jpg[/IMG]

Предлагаю со своего компа, а значит нажимай *обзор*
И появится гиперокно - это "поле" твоего компьютера, в котором находишь нужный файл (фотографию).
(Мне проще загружать фото с "рабочего стола")
Как выбрала файл (кликнула по нему) - жми *открыть*:

[IMG]http://*********net/4846755.jpg[/IMG]

Гиперокно исчезнет а в окошке рядом с *обзор*  появятся всякие козяблики (имя твоего файла).

[IMG]http://*********net/4811939.jpg[/IMG]

И смело нажимай на *сохранить*.

ПОТОМ, через несколько минут снова зайди в *кабинет*, находи тему, в которой ты оставила сообщение, и любуйся своей аватаркой)))))))))))

P.S.

Нечаянно на примере сменил свою аватарку)))))))

----------


## Курица

> ПОТОМ, через несколько минут снова зайди в кабинет, находи тему, в которой ты оставила сообщение, и любуйся своей аватаркой)))))))))))


*Кружилка*, 
Но...если после загрузки появится фраза "Загрузка файла прошла неудачно"-не обращай на это внимание-хэто сбой в системе. Так часто бывает, хотя ава загрузится, и ты это увидишь, войдя, к примеру, в темку, где уже ранее писала-но без аватарки-посмотришь-оно(сообщение) уже  будет с аватаркой.



> P.S.
> 
> Нечаянно на примере сменил свою аватарку)))))))


Братец Рус, так это замечательно- как бы....ты нам всм-ДжеНЧинам и девушкам- к 8 марта типа цветочки даришь))) Пусть ПОКА постоит))) :Aga:

----------


## кружилка

Все сделала по инструкции. Сейчас увидим что получилось.

УР-Р-Р-Р-ААА!!!! Все получилось! Спасибо добрый человек Руслан. Спасибо!!! Смешно сказать, но у меня радости,  как будто я в лотерею выиграла миллион.

----------


## andiri07

Добрый день! Решила устроить себе праздник на 8 марта, отгородиться от дел и познакомиться с сайтом)))). Слышала давно, а посидеть все время не находила... Часто захожу на BKM - там об ин-ку с восторгом отзываются!!! Вах, теперь я здесь))))

----------


## irinar

Гостеприимную хозяюшку инкубатора и всех девчоночек! С праздником Весны! Мира,любви,цветов,улыбок всех-всех благ!!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:  :flower:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Пусть ПОКА постоит)))


Согласен, так и подумал, только сам себя не узнаю  :Taunt: 





> но у меня радости, как будто я в лотерею выиграла миллион.


Не поверишь, вот ради таких моментов и хочется жить на этом свете, я сам рад за тебя))))))





> Вах, теперь я здесь))))


Рады тебя видеть - осматривайся, обживайся - и не стесняйся  :Yes4: 





> всех девчоночек! С праздником Весны! Мира,любви,цветов,улыбок всех-всех благ!!!!


[IMG]http://*********net/4806766.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## кружилка

Танечка Курочка ну подскажи, пожалуйста. Хожу по форуму, читаю, знакомлюсь, предлагаю помощь.Честно сказать вокруг  такие умницы, я даже не знаю есть ли у меня что-то для них. А тут куда-то зашла и просьба от Лилианы -  помочь с детской программой. Я задаю вопрос - возраст, тема, количество. На следующий день  я получаю сообщение, что моей помощи ждут.  Не найду, куда заходить, где была, как найти. Танечка сижу пол-дня  ,  куда мне написать, что бы она увидела.

----------


## кружилка

Танечка, все все отбой. Ну прости клушу за беспокойство. Нашла, написала, надеюсь помогла.

----------


## galinaant

Спасибо за теплый прием! Я работаю в музыкальной школе . Преподаю, учу играть деток на баяне. Работа очень нравится.К сожалению дети наши стали неудивляемые... может что-то найду здесь...Есть пьески собственного сочинения , могу поделиться.Вопрос как и где?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Спасибо за теплый прием!


Галина, рады тебя видеть, и как Татьяна-Курочка говорит - *вот тебя нам и не хватало* - молодец, что ты с нами :Yes4: 





> Есть пьески собственного сочинения , могу поделиться.Вопрос как и где?


Давай так, вот тебе ссылка на кучу тем по твоему направлению:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=364 


А более детально тебе подскажет чуть позже - хозяйка нашего инкубатора Татьяна-Курочка.

----------


## Курица

Галина, здравствуйте! Вот еще несколько  ссылок, по которым Вы найдёте единомышлеников! :Aga: 





> более детально тебе подскажет чуть позже - хозяйка нашего инкубатора Татьяна-Курочка.


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=370 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=366 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=367 

И выставленную выше Русланом ссылку я тоже поправила-та была нерабочей. :Aga: 

Так что приятного вам времяпровождения, гуляйте по темкам, отвечайте на затронувшие вас посты-вобщем-ЖИВИТЕ на Форуме. :Aga:

----------


## Фелиция-77

Заглянула сюда и аватарку поменяла.  :Smile3:  Есть и вопрос: не подскажите, где темка, как вставить фото-видео. Найти не могу. Обычно я пользуюсь http://*********ru/, но при просмотре, фото каждый раз надо открывать и закрывать. Есть ли еще какой-нибудь способ? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## PAN

> Обычно я пользуюсь http://*********ru/, но при просмотре, фото каждый раз надо открывать и закрывать


Зачем открывать-закрывать???...)))
Савепик - самый правильный вариант, даже рекомендуем его со стороны администрации... :Yes4: 

Грузишь на  http://*********ru/ свою фотку, тока чтобы она убиралась потом на экран - устанавливай ограничение по размеру - например 800Х600 или 1024Х768... Делается это так - нажимаешь на строку "*Показать дополнительные параметры*", открывается список меню, в списке есть пункт "*Уменьшить изображение*"...
Когда загрузится - копируешь не верхнюю ссылку, а третью сверху - которая называется "*3. Ссылка для форумов vBulletin, phpBB, FastBB и др. (без миниатюры):*" и вот эту ссылку вставляешь в свое сообщение, без всяких дополнительных махинаций...)))

С видео - тоже все просто - заливаешь на Ютьюб, копируешь адрес видео прям из поисковой строки, в окне сообщения на форуме клацаешь на пиктограмму в виде кусочка кинопленки, вставляешь адрес видео - и вуаляшечки - видео в твоем сообщении... :Ok:

----------


## ОльгаГ

Руслану отдельное и огромное СПАСИБО! Все сложилось с аватаркой!
У вас здесь тепло!  :Tender:

----------


## Фелиция-77

*PAN*, вот спасибо!!! Я оказывается делала всё так, только копировала вторую строчку сверху! Ай-ай-ай! Получалось:

[IMG]http://*********net/4898349m.jpg[/IMG]

Чтобы посмотреть мои фото, надо было увеличить, а потом закрыть,т.е. сделать дополнительные действия. Я про 3-ю строчку даже не догадывалась. 
А хотелось вот так: 
[IMG]http://*********net/4898349.jpg[/IMG]
Век живи- век учись!

Еще раз спасибо!

Да, кстати, а такие большие размеры фотографии не влияют как-то негативно на работу сайта?

----------


## PAN

> Да, кстати, а такие большие размеры фотографии не влияют как-то негативно на работу сайта?


Прими к норме, что 50% наших пользователей выходят в сеть с ноутов, у которых диагональ от 17 до 19 дюймов...
Я стараюсь ставить фотки размером 800Х600 - и все видно, и не нарягает никого...

Оля, а работаешь где, что-то фамилия кажется знакомой...

----------


## Фелиция-77

*PAN*, спасибо. Как влияет диагональ ноутов не понимаю, а где и как менять размер фото поняла.

По поводу работы. До декрета работала в сфере культуры: занималась мероприятиями и вела кружки. После декрета жизнь поставила перед фактом, что ни в какой организации работать не могу( у дочки было крайне тяжелое проявление простого диагноза, нужен был уход). Стала вести мероприятия частным образом. 

Интересно, откуда знакома моя фамилия... Я,конечно, веду мероприятия в разных городах: Саров, Первомайск, Лукоянов, Н.Новгород, Москва тоже есть в моем списке... Может где-нибудь фигурировала.

----------


## PAN

> Интересно, откуда знакома моя фамилия...


Вот не знаю...))) Хотя я тоже, можно сказать - в прежней жизни, работал в культуре, закончил Самарский институт культуры, режиссерский курс Золотухина...

А сама ваша фамилия вероятнее всего от старинного эрзянского имени Киняй, производного от слова *кинял*- папоротник...



> Как влияет диагональ ноутов не понимаю,



Если выставляешь картинку размером больше, чем 1024Х768 - то она просто не влезает на монитор ноута...))) Ставь 800Х600 - и все будет комфортно... :Yes4:

----------


## Татьянк

Доброй ночи,  встречайте нового цыпленочка!!!! Очень приятно и тепло здесь встречают! Я Татьянка занимаюсь проведение свадьб и юбилеев ну иногда и детских праздников. Занимаюсь по времени как бы этим  достаточно давно но не основательно как то, так не шатко валко! Очень хочется расти( главное только не в ширь :Grin: ) и развиться!
 Я очень хочу на ВДВ и увидела рекламку у Сеновой Оксаны на странице вконтакте( очень уважаю и восхищаюсь этим человеком) И прошла по сылочки и тут о чудо из чудессс! Но на ВДВ пока поехать не могу у меня сейчас маленький ребенок 9 месяцев ему, и он еще кушает мамочку :Smile3:  поэтому никак! 

P.S.  И в правду очень стесняюсь, волнуюсь, боюсь сделать что то не так. На форуме общаюсь вообще первый раз! :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> И в правду очень стесняюсь, волнуюсь


*Татьянк*, Фёдор Михалыч достоевский сказал когда-то:"Дурак. признавшийся, что он дурак-есть уже не дурак!"
Если ты решилась написать-значит, ты уже не очень стесняешься и совсем не волнуешься!!!!! И впрямь-что волноваться-то? Я тоже Татьяна, а Татьяна Татьяну всегда поймёт и не обидит, ведь у нас с тобой один Ангел-Хранитель, да же ж???



> у Сеновой Оксаны на странице вконтакте( очень уважаю и восхищаюсь этим человеком)


и тут мы с тобой 100% схожи-я тоже очень Оксану Сенову уважаю и восхищаюсь её способностями и талантом, мы не раз встречались в реале, несмотря на тысячи км между нашими городами.
А почему? Потому что Форум творит чудеса и людей из виртуальных друзей превращает в реальных.
 А еще скажу тебе,тёзка, что тебе очень повезло, Бог любит тебя,девочка!!! - *ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте*!!! :Vah: 



> у меня сейчас маленький ребенок 9 месяцев ему


пока деть твой подрастает, ты тут столько нового узнаешь, научишься многому, чего раньше не знала, и как только он тебя начнет отпускать, у тебя уже будут новые программы, собранные при помощи друзей с форума.
Только общайся, пиши, цитируй, и не пропадай. если что-пиши-помогу, объясню, расскажу. :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

Можно я немного влезу со своими предложениями? Может конечно уже и без меня все есть давно, но тогда прошу простить за мою не внимательность.
Я хотела предложить создать тему про аэро костюмы - что с ними делать, как использовать? Ведь это такие прям суперские чудо штуки занимающие мало места и проходят они всегда на ура только благодаря своему виду! Или это мы в глубинке Дальнего Востока от жизни отстали и ни кто этим уже давно не пользуется? 
А еще хотела спросить (или предложить): Все любят получать подарки,  но еще приятнее их дарить! Здесь, на форуме собралось тысячи людей из самых разных городов,  так почему бы не сделать акцию (или конкурс или мероприятие - не знаю как назвать). Условия такие: создается отдельная тема в которую записываются участники, определенного числа модератор темы распределяет методом лотерии кто кому будет дарить подарок и отписывается участникам. Т.е. каждый участник знает кому дарить, но не знает от кого он получит подарок, вот это и надо угадать. Тот кто дарит подарок должен как можно больше узнать о своем принимающем и просто сделать ему приятно, причем не важно что это будет. Почтовые адреса отписываются в личных сообщениях модератору. Вы только представьте, как здорово получить подарок от "виртуального" друга - это тебе! А за что? Просто так! ))))) А потом увидеть на форуме фотоотчет и массу положительных эмоций от того человека,  которому отправил подарок ты! Идея не моя, взята с форума "собачников", у меня там подруга сидит, и мы не раз с ней уже собирали посылки, вы даже поедставить не можете сколько позитива и положительной энергии в это вкладывается!

----------


## Курица

Асенька, здравствуй, расскажи  чуть-чуть о себе вначале)))
А потом уже "влезай"))) :Aga: 



> Можно я немного *влезу* со своими предложениями?





> Может конечно уже и без меня все есть давно, но тогда прошу простить за мою не внимательность.


ага, есть. 
Про подарки...делали мы так к НГ, и к 8 марта. Уже второй год, темка тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...80%D1%82%D0%B0 

Про "надувашки" тоже темка есть, аж с 2010 года-правда. там своя специфика, глянь, это тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131931

----------


## Chudo

Добрый день всем Форумчанам. Два дня штудирую сайт, пытаясь немного не нем освоится. И вот пришла к выводу, что именно тут я смогу научиться и развиться как ведущая. Забрела на сайт совершенно случайно.  Я не отношу себя к профессиональным ведущим (время от времени, по просьбе знакомых веду свадьбы и корпоративы. В декабре - Снегурю). Но буквально на днях предложили постоянную подработку в ресторане, в качестве конферансье - ведущая. И вот тут я немного испугалась. Одно дело, когда работаешь на публику, которая собралась по конкретному поводу. А как работать с народом, который собрался по разным причинам - юбилей, встреча...... начала штудировать просторы инета в поисках совета и набрела на Ваш сайт. Еще не совсем освоилась и не знаю, в этой ли теме искать помощи у профи.  В пятницу уже мой первый "выход" в народ, в спешном порядке прописываю программу со встраиваемыми блоками-конкурсами. Буду благодарна всем, кто направит в нужное русло.

----------


## Курица

*Chudo*, Лена!!! Приветствую тебя на нашем замечательном Форуме.
_ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОМ_- это и потому, что ты -такое Чудо!!! :Tender: -я посмотрела в профиле твое фото!!!)))-нас _заметила_!
Фото на аву, плиз! И пусть тебе будут писать, мол, "загрузка файла прошла некорректно"- :Nono: не верь-оно -фото-так на аву и вскочет!!! :Aga: 



> И вот пришла к выводу, что именно тут я смогу научиться и развиться как ведущая


истину глаголешь, боярыня!!! :Aga: 



> Еще не совсем освоилась и не знаю, в этой ли теме искать помощи у профи.


в этой теме представляются, получают "волшебные пендели" и направления в нужные темки!



> Буду благодарна всем, кто направит в нужное русло.


ЧТО именно в первую очередь тебя интересует?




> предложили постоянную подработку в ресторане, в качестве конферансье - ведущая.


исходя из написанного, "посылаю" тебя сюда 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=190 
(тут много подтемок, типа http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=29840 , 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=114796 
и др., 
а также сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=123 

Удачи.

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

Танечка, спасибо большое! А о себе я уже рассказывала,  только в детском отлеле, уже решила не повторяться или надо в каждом отлеле с начала начинать?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А о себе я уже рассказывала, только в детском отлеле, уже решила не повторяться или надо в каждом отлеле с начала начинать?


Да ладно))))))))
Можно скинуть ссылку и номер поста, или скопировать текст и вставить здесь))))))
А можно и _не можно_))))))

Просто там то тебя знают одни люди, а здесь совсем другие)))))

----------


## Курица

> Да ладно))))))))
> Можно скинуть ссылку и номер поста, или скопировать текст и вставить здесь))))))
> А можно и не можно))))))
> 
> Просто там то тебя знают одни люди, а здесь совсем другие)))))


 :Aga: Асенька, братец Рус уже всё и объяснил!




> Chudo, Лена!!! Приветствую тебя на нашем замечательном Форуме.
> ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОМ- это и потому, что ты -такое Чудо!!!


Лена, молодец. что аватарку сделала "правильной!"

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

*Руслан Шумилов*, окей, поняла ))))))


Начну с начала...
Здравствуйте! Зовут меня Ася, более трех лет плотненько праздниками занимаюсь для детей и взрослых. Живу в маленьком городке,
на Дальнем Востоке, в Приморском крае находится между Хабаровском (250 км.) и Владивостоком (500 км.). Года полтора
назад открыла агентство по организации и проведению праздников, у нас собралась отличная команда из фанатов своего дела
(фотографы, операторы, диджеи, аниматоры, ведущие). В общем проводи и организовываем. Костюмы шью сама, сценарии тоже
стараюсь писать сама, конечно не без помощи интернета вездесущего, рекламу тоже даю сама в газету которую сама и делаю -
потому как основная моя работа графический дизайнер в типографии, поэтому если что-то по программкам графическим надо подсказать,
обращайтесь, расскажу, покажу.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> рекламу тоже даю сама в газету которую сама и делаю -
> потому как основная моя работа графический дизайнер в типографии, поэтому если что-то по программкам графическим надо подсказать,
> обращайтесь, расскажу, покажу.


 :Vah:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> Живу в маленьком городке,
> на Дальнем Востоке, в Приморском крае находится между Хабаровском (250 км.) и Владивостоком (500 км.).


что за городок? Дальнереченск? Лучегорск?

----------


## aist0402

Доброго времени суток всем!
Меня зовут Ириша, Живу в 80 км. от г.Тюмени. У меня двое замечательных деток, которые ходят в детский сад,где я регулярно помогаю проводить праздники и с удовольствием участвую, вместе со своими детьми, в различных конкурсах. Провожу дни рождения и юбилеи для родственников. На сайте зарегистрировалась давненько, набрела на него, когда искала сценарий для юбилея папы. А сейчас подумываю всерьез заняться проведением детских праздников, очень поможет мне в этом Ваш сайт. :Oj:  С удовольствием буду делиться своими наработками, которых пока не много :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> А сейчас подумываю всерьез заняться проведением детских праздников, очень поможет мне в этом Ваш сайт.


Ириша, значит, тебе нужно в Детский раздел прописываться, если у тебя в планах "узкая направленность"



> подумываю всерьез заняться проведением детских праздников


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
И начать с Песочницы(площадки для новичков), это здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200 



> очень поможет мне в этом Ваш сайт


А то, что Форум тебе в этом поможет, я уверена АБСОЛЮТНО!! :Aga:

----------


## aist0402

> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128
> И начать с Песочницы(площадки для новичков), это здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200


Большое спасибо, я уже там)))
Мне как-то с детьми проще, да и училась я когда-то на социального педагога, педагога-организатора

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

*fire lady*, Лучегорск

----------


## t.re

> Уважаемый новичок! Желаю здравствовать и  Вам в нашем Доме.


Здравия желаю, Танюша - хозяюшка!!!





> Вот, так вышло, что теперь у нас на Форуме есть кухня, есть мастерские, а как же без "прихожей"
>  Вот она - ПРИХОЖАЯ, а, может быть, и гостиная...Короче, раз мы на Ин-ку, то пусть это будет ИНКУбатор...


Читаю, а сама чувствуя себя воришкой, который проник на форум через окошко, минуя и Инкубатор - прихожую, и его замечательную хозяюшку Курочку! Вы уж на меня не серчайте, пожалуйста!!! Я исправлюсь, честно - пречестное слово :Derisive: !!! Зовут меня Татьяна! На форуме не сказать что недавно (с 2011 года), хотя реально значительно меньше. Одновременно регистрировалась на нескольких форумах и ИН - ку как - то потерялся на просторах нета! Ну а когда нашла, конечно, стала, как и многие новички, читать и восхищаться!!! А познакомившись в реале в мастерами Ин - ку, поняла, какая это мощь и сила! поняла,  что такое "не работать ведущей", а дарить людям праздник!!!

----------


## Курица

*t.re*, с выходом на поверхность, дорогая тёзка!!! :Grin: 



> А *познакомившись в реале в мастерами Ин - ку*, поняла, какая это мощь и сила! поняла,  что такое "не работать ведущей", а дарить людям праздник!!!


где и когда состоялась встреча,Танюш? Поделись впечатлениями.
Новички в прямом смысле этого слова(ты-тайный старичок))) не верят, что такое бывает: встречаются в реале виртуальные знакомые и становятся друзьями "не-разлей-вода"!
так? :Grin:

----------


## Марина Миг

> Читаю, а сама чувствуя себя воришкой, который проник на форум через окошко, минуя и Инкубатор - прихожую, и его замечательную хозяюшку Курочку! Вы уж на меня не серчайте, пожалуйста!!!


Таня, я в свое время тоже умудрилась мимо инкубатора на форуме обосноваться ))) (кстати, мы с тобой почти одновременно на форуме зарегистрировались) И с Таней-Курочкой гораздо позднее познакомилась! Теперь понимаю, что под ее крылышком было бы проще и приятней обживаться на форуме, но у каждого из нас дорога своя  :Meeting:  Самое интересное, что так или иначе, все дорожки ведут сюда, в инкубатор!  :Yes4:

----------


## t.re

> где и когда состоялась встреча,Танюш? Поделись впечатлениями.


Арт - магистраль, Сочи 2013г. Ни капельки не жалею, что съездила! Это не только бесценный опыт коллег в сфере проведения праздников, но еще и мощный стимул к саморазвитию и самосовершенствованию! 



> встречаются в реале виртуальные знакомые и становятся друзьями "не-разлей-вода"!
> так?


Честно говоря, когда ехала на семинар, вообще ни с кем виртуально не общалась, кроме Марины Голик. Страшновато было, а уже в поезде  познакомились с девчонками с Невинномыска . Ну а в Сочи нас уже встретили, приветили и обняли, как родных :Meeting: !

----------


## Курица

> Арт - магистраль, Сочи 2013г. Ни капельки не жалею, что съездила! Это не только бесценный опыт коллег в сфере проведения праздников, но еще и мощный стимул к саморазвитию и самосовершенствованию!


 :Yahoo:  воооооооооооооот!!! Правда-класс? А если бы так и сидела, читая, а не отвечая на прочитанное-каким ПЛАСТОМ впечатлений и даже материалов для работы(что уж греха таить)))-ты была бы обделена! :Aga: 



> Честно говоря, когда ехала на семинар, вообще ни с кем виртуально не общалась, кроме Марины Голик.


Марина-классная! Во-первых, красавица неимоверная. Во-вторых, умница. В -третьих-настоящий работник КУЛЬТУРЫ (не путать с "кулЮтурой" :Taunt: ).
С нею рядом- такое же люди-коллектив единомышлеников. Поэтому тебе несказанно повезло.

Кстати, тёзка, обращаю твле внимание, что близко к вам (км 450 примерно!!!) скоро будет пролетать Выездной Десант Ведущих - это 6 искромётных Дам.
Высадка  ВДВ  - 28 апреля – в Краснодаре!
ссылка на темку-тут-http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137517  

ЗЫ. А пока ты на верном пути: еще одно сообщение-30-ое-и тебе откроется вход во многие темки, которые СЕЙЧАС прячутся от тебя под грифом "личное".
Дерзай,Тань! :Victory:

----------


## Курица

> Таня, я в свое время тоже умудрилась мимо инкубатора на форуме обосноваться )))


дык, Мигуша, вы же рыжие, вы, как гриться, это... "бесстыжие" :Taunt:  



> Теперь понимаю, что под ее крылышком было бы проще и приятней обживаться на форуме, но у каждого из нас дорога своя  *Самое интересное, что так или иначе, все дорожки ведут сюда, в инкубатор!*


 :Girl Blum2: это просто Судьба восстанавливает справедливость :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> это просто Судьба восстанавливает справедливость


Таня, а давай ей закроем доступ во все темы, ну - как новичку...))) и пока 30 информативных сообщений в Инкубаторе не настрочит - фигушки вам, а не Изба... :Grin: 

Хотя какой смысл - она сейчас подкованная - поднатужится и пройдет испытание за полчаса... :Taunt:

----------


## Анжелика.

> Хотя какой смысл - она сейчас подкованная - поднатужится и пройдет испытание за полчаса..


За полчаса у неё будет как минимум 300 информативный сообщений... опыт приходит с годами  :Taunt: 

Всем утричка доброго и новичкам и не очень!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Марина Миг

> дык, Мигуша, вы же рыжие, вы, как гриться, это... "бесстыжие"


 :Blush2: 




> Таня, а давай ей закроем доступ во все темы, ну - как новичку...))) и пока 30 информативных сообщений в Инкубаторе не настрочит - фигушки вам, а не Изба...


 :Grin:  Дв Вы, батенька, шутниииик!



> За полчаса у неё будет как минимум 300 информативный сообщений... опыт приходит с годами


Думаю, что Анжелика права! Так поднатужусь, чтобы испытание пройти, что все испишу! Везде, где можно! В общем, не накаааазывайте... [IMG]http://s20.******info/e5b13400409ef2d6e0dd47be73b0e74b.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Таня, а давай ей закроем доступ во все темы, ну - как новичку...))) и пока 30 информативных сообщений в Инкубаторе не настрочит - фигушки вам, а не Изба...


ты этого не сделаешь,уважаемый ПАН!!!
 Ты же ж дооооооооооооооооооооообрый(потому что тоЛЬСтый-сам в Корзине в этом признавалси) :Blush2: 
Бют тебе челом все боярыни избинские! :Tender: 
Мигуша без Избы-всё равно что Изба без Мигуши...нонсенс :Meeting: 



> В общем, не накаааазывайте...


 :Aga:  :Tender:  :No2:

----------


## PAN

> Бют тебе челом все боярыни избинские!


Уговорили...))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Таня, тогда давай ей просто задним числом проставим зачет  ... ну или даже зачОт...)))  и пущай уже идет в Избу на всех законных основаниях... :Grin:

----------


## Марина Миг

> ты этого не сделаешь,уважаемый ПАН!!!
> Ты же ж дооооооооооооооооооооообрый(потому что тоЛЬСтый-сам в Корзине в этом признавалси)
> Бют тебе челом все боярыни избинские!
> Мигуша без Избы-всё равно что Изба без Мигуши...нонсенс


Танюша, спасибо, что заступилась! [IMG]http://s20.******info/2c279815186639af3b4ef30dac7e7c0f.gif[/IMG]




> Уговорили...))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


 :Yahoo:  урррраааа!!!

----------


## Марина Миг

> Таня, тогда давай ей просто задним числом проставим зачет  ... ну или даже зачОт...)))  и пущай уже идет в Избу на всех законных основаниях...


Ух ты! а как я ЭТО могла пропустить?!!! Не заметила, на радостях!!!
Вау! Я теперь ЗАЧ*О*ТНАЯ!!! [IMG]http://s20.******info/a2672a837fc6dc2f42ca6507e2b720fa.gif[/IMG]

----------


## t.re

> Марина-классная!


Она суперская!!!





> Кстати, тёзка, обращаю твле внимание, что близко к вам (км 450 примерно!!!) скоро будет пролетать Выездной Десант Ведущих - это 6 искромётных Дам.
> Высадка  ВДВ  - 28 апреля – в Краснодаре!
> ссылка на темку-тут-http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137517


Танюша, вне всяких сомнений, ВДВ - бомба!!! С удовольствием бы посетила их семинар, но, учитывая тот факт, что одна из мастериц (Анюта Солодова) из моего города, а городок у нас ну прям очень маленький, не хотелось бы повторяться на праздниках фишками своей коллеги. Вот в Тюмень бы слетала! Там - моя родина (уехали, когда мне 6 лет было)!!! Совместить приятное с полезным было бы просто здоровски :Ok: !




> А пока ты на верном пути: еще одно сообщение-30-ое-и тебе откроется вход во многие темки, которые СЕЙЧАС прячутся от тебя под грифом "личное".
> Дерзай,Тань!


30 - Е СООБЩЕНИЕ!!! 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 - начинаю погружение в глубины океана Ин -ку! Именно океана, по -другому не назовешь - бескрайнего и бездонного, уникального и непознанного! [IMG]http://s2.******info/85e336c05e3da5b2f566eb02509b82f6.gif[/IMG] Пожелайте мне удачи!

----------


## t.re

> Таня, я в свое время тоже умудрилась мимо инкубатора на форуме обосноваться ))) (кстати, мы с тобой почти одновременно на форуме зарегистрировались)


Да, Марин, почти одновременно! Жаль только, что я столько времени в "подполье" просидела :Tu: ! Теперь, как только выдается свободная минутка, я сразу сюда!

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

А я вот интересно, есть какой-нибудь день ведущего или день тамады ну или что-то в этом роде?
Просто как-то не справедливо, день работников культуры есть (но ведь это не одно и то же!), 
день дизайнера, диджея, бухгалтера, и т.д. Даже день кинолога есть! 
А наш праздник? Когда коллег то поздравлять?

----------


## Логомахия

Доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Галина ! Я работаю связистом и в свободное от работы время увлекаюсь проведением  праздников (корпоративов , юбилеев , детских вечеринок, свадьба была только одна) До последнего времени проводила мероприятия бесплатно, просто так для друзей , родственников , коллег .Мой конек детские праздники, провожу у своих детей в школе и благотворительные для детей из многодетных семей и детишек с ограниченными способностями. Совсем недавно, когда мужа сократили на работе , стала брать заказы от посторонних людей .На форуме зарегистрировалась давно и кое каким материалом немножко делилась, в основном к Дню связи. К вам сюда стеснялась заходить , потому что своих наработок ооооочень мало. В основном конешно просматривала ролики на ютубе и училась у более опытных ведущих . Очень хочу со всеми вами подружиться и может быть для кого нибудь тоже окажусь полезной! Можно и мне под крылышко?))))

----------


## Курица

> Можно и мне под крылышко?))))


Галя!!!!!!!ты что, названия темки не нитала? :Nono: 
Не "можно", а только тебя нам и не хватало!!! КАК мы до сих пор жили без дипломированной, профессиональной связистки??? КАК, скажите, мы ступали в самые различные связи без визы *Логомахии*, скажите мне все, пожалуйста??? :Blink: 

 :Taunt: Надеюсь, что ты поняла,Галь, что я шучу?  :Grin: 




> К вам сюда стеснялась заходить , потому что своих наработок ооооочень мало.


ну и зря. Ты бы тут за годы, что прошли с момента регистрации, стОлькими друзьями обрасла!!! Что не раз бы уже на реальные встречи съездила!!! И могла бы не только



> ролики на ютубе


смотреть, но въявь учиться у твоих подруг!!!

Поэтому даже не думай-вливайся!!! Читаешь-пиши о том, что прочла. И наберёшь 30 сообщений, после которых Форум для тебя значительно расширится, тем более что-сама пишешь-



> мужа сократили на работе , стала брать заказы от посторонних людей


И мы все тебе поможем, вот увидишь! 
Так что,Галь, не пропадай!!! :Aga: 
Если что-пиши в личку-не стесняйся, на то я тут в Инкубаторе и есть КУрица :Taunt:

----------


## Логомахия

Татьяна,  спасибо за столь теплый прием!

КАК мы до сих пор жили без дипломированной, профессиональной связистки??? КАК, скажите, мы ступали в самые различные связи без визы Логомахии, скажите мне все, пожалуйста???

Надеюсь, что ты поняла,Галь, что я шучу?
Шутки я конечно понимаю и юморю сама постоянно, в том числе и на работе , это мне помогает по жизни)

И наберёшь 30 сообщений, после которых Форум для тебя значительно расширится,

на форуме давно , набирать 30 сообщений , типа "вау" "супер" "спасибо всем кудесницам" не могу , не позволяяет воспитание, пишу сообщения только когда есть , что действительно сказать, ну и пару раз просила помощи, благодарила лично.
Но думаю что в течении года наберу все-таки заветную цифру , выставляя таки собственные наработки и заветные личные темы мне откроются! Спасибо вам еще раз!

----------


## Курица

> на форуме давно , набирать 30 сообщений , типа "вау" "супер" "спасибо всем кудесницам" не могу , не позволяяет воспитание, пишу сообщения только когда есть , что действительно сказать


Полностью с тобой согласна, но...
А давай попробуем так:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322&page=34  - тут пишут по то, Как что прошло...тебе же есть что сказать? :Grin: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138198  - тут выскажи свое мнение по поводу сценплана свадьбы
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137165 - здесь выставишь свое мнение о первом разговоре с заказчиком...
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137134  -тут выскажешься на тему, каким багажом ты расолагаешь, с чем по праздникам ходишь и т.п.

Видишь, это темы "около-праздничные", и тебе явно есть, что там написать, да? :Grin: 

*Логомахия*, Галя, ты написала пост, не процитировав, а просто скопировав мой пост.
Учу-по-быстрому-как правильно.
Выдели тот кусок поста, на который намерена отреагировать, и на сек.задержись.Тут же выплывет на гиперссылке слово Цитировать. Ты тут же щёлкай по нему, и твоя цитата сама вскочит в пост!
попобуй тут сразу-должно получиться,Галь! :Grin:

----------


## Линдстедт

здравствуйте. Если я не не  по  теме  выкладываю  материал, пож-та,  перекиньте  куда надо. Я работаю педагогом-организатором в  нач. школе.Я- Елена, Мой  материал будет интересен  для  организаторов и вожатых. ( не могу соорентироваться где  они  общаются). Агитбригада "Жить здорово". Часть материала  взята из  инета  +  моя  обработка, и  мои  стихи  оБ  Архангельских спортсменах.
(на м. из  передачи «Здорово жить»
Здравствуйте, взрослые!
Здравствуйте, дети!
Здравствуйте  все,  кто  живет  на  планете!
Здравствуйте, дяди!
Здравствуйте, тёти!
Давайте  забудем  на  миг о  работе!
На  сцене не  шутки  и не  приколы
Агитбригада  обычной  школы.
Школы номер  девяносто пять.
Все  готовы? Пора  начинать.
(расходятся  углом, в  центре – Айболит)
Добрый доктор Айболит!
Он под деревом сидит.
Не  идёт  к нему лечиться
Ни   корова, ни волчица,
ни жучок, ни червячок,
ни медведица!
Айболит: Да, я доктор известный, 
Да, я Айболит,
Но давно у зверей 
Ничего не болит.
Все здоровы, здоровы отменно,
Я не нужен им стал постепенно. ( рыдает)

-И, рыдая, сидит Айболит,
Горько плачет о том, что забыт
-Пришла  срочная  телеграмма!

Айболит. Неужели? Я счастлив! Не верю!
Телеграмма! Опять телеграмма!
Неужели от Гиппопотама?
(читает)
“Покидайте, доктор, Африку скорей 
Молит  Вас  о  помощи  Бармалей»
Наконец-то. Лечу, лечу
Мне  любая  болезнь  по  плечу.

-.Разучились   люди  быть здоровыми,
-Стали люди совсем бестолковыми!”
Айболит (вытирая  руки)Да, диагноз, увы, подтвердился: 
Бармалей  и скурился, и спился.
Да  и  взгляд, смотрю,  мутный..
Дурной…увлекаешься  наркотой?
Так здоровья вовеки не будет,
Что  творите  с  собою, люди!
Бармалей . Я  хотел быть похожим на очень крутого, 
 Я  не думал, что это для жизни угроза. 
 А теперь в   голове моей  только три слова: 
 Шприц, наркотик и доза. 
Как  же  плохо мне,  Айболит,
У  меня  всё  болит, всё  болит.

Айб. Уважаемый  Бармалей!
Не на  тех  ты  равнялся  людей.
Изменяй  все  привычки  к ряду
И  послушай  агитбригаду.

-Жизнь  даётся  лишь  одна
- здоровой  быть  она  должна!
- Ели  ты  в  жизни чем-то  обижен..
-Если  вдруг  стали  наркотики  ближе..
-если  здоровье  губишь  в  вине..
-можно  решить  проблему  вполне!
-ролики, скейт, велосипед
-Вас  оградят  от  болезней  и  бед!
- я  выбираю  здоровье  и  спорт!
Я выбираю   теннисный   корт
Я  выбираю    лес  и  палатку
Для   баскетбольной   игры  площадку.
Ведь  все  мы  хотим  чемпионами  стать
Таким  как  Харламов, таким  как    Третьяк

Как  королева  льда
Ирина  Роднина

А  для  меня  кумир
Без  всяких  сомнений
Пловец  Лагутенко  Евгений

А я  хочу  быть  силён  и  креп
Как  наш  штангист   Писаревский  Глеб  

А  я  мечтаю (хочу  вам  признаться)
С  Беспаловой  в  плаванье  соревноваться
Ну  хоть    на  каплю  её  обогнать
 Россию.  Архангельск,  гордясь,  прославлять!  

Мечтанием  нашим  сбыться,
Нужно  лишь  не  лениться!

Я  готов  поотжиматься
Приседать  и  кувыркаться

Подтянуться  я  могу
Обогнать  всех  на  бегу

Бармалей. Я  в  футбол,  в  хоккей  сыграть
И  на  брусьях   полетать..

Согласятся  все  вокруг»
Спорт- наш  самый  лучший  друг.


Айболит.- Ты со спортом подружись,
- Сделай радостнее жизнь.
- И увидишь: там и тут
Все дела на лад пойдут.


-Не бойся первого сделать ты шага,
-Начни немедленно, так интересней,
-Помимо  спорта  увлечься  можно
Компьютером,
- танцем, 
-театром, 
-песней.
-а  мы, без  длительной  увертюры
Покажем вам  миниатюру «Кто
Все. Следующий?»
 (  Слава, Нина, Костя, врач,  3  стула))

Бармалей ( аплодируя  бежит  к  артистам) Браво!  Таланты!  Знакомством  горжусь!
В  кружок    театральный  и я  запишусь!

- Молодец! Правильно!  Это  по  нашему!

-Посмотри, как ярко солнце светит
 -Облака по небу проплывают,
 -Чувствуешь, как нежно дует ветер,
 - и  в  усах твоих  играет.
 - ты идешь красивою походкой,
 -Твое кредо- позитивно мыслить.
 -Ты для всех прекрасная находка,
 Ты ведешь здоровый образ жизни.

-Выбираю жизнь, 
-улыбку мамы,
Маленькой родной сестрёнки смех,
Новый год – любимый праздник самый.
Майский дождь, 
-январский белый снег.

Выбираю жизнь! Друзей по классу,
Школьный двор, что часто снится мне.
Жить, ребята, это, правда, классно.
Жить здорово здорово вдвойне.

(под м. «Здорово  жить»)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Если я не не по теме выкладываю материал, пож-та, перекиньте куда надо.


Татьяна-Курочка направит  :Yes4:

----------


## Линдстедт

И  подскажите, плиз,  могу  ли  я ,  не  набрав  бонуса,  пообщаться  с  теми, кто   обсуждает  тему "Выпускной в    4-х классах ",  но  не  игровая  программа, а  праздник ??

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> могу ли я , не набрав бонуса, пообщаться с теми, кто обсуждает тему выпускной в паралели 4-х классов, но не игровая программа, а праздник ??


Думаю, что ДА, но в каких темах - не знаю  :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

> "Выпускной в    4-х классах "


эта темка расположена в детских праздниках, вот тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126844 



> могу  ли  я ,  не  набрав  бонуса,  пообщаться  с  теми, кто   обсуждает  тему


попробуй пройти по ней. Если тебе напишут, что у тебя нет прав, то-увы! :Meeting:  Таковы правила нашего Форума- 1 мес. на Форуме и 30 результативных сообщений. Причём это не обязательно целые сценарии или описания игр, можно просто "мысли по поводу", высказанные в тех темках, куда у тебя сейчас есть вход. А потом-АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ!_и раскроются замки на всяких нужных темах. Тут важно не расстроиться, а задаться целью. Пару деньков по вечерам -почитать, ещё пару-пописать, и-вуаля!!! :Victory:  12 апреля при наличии этих 30 сообщений ты сможешь уже быть форумчанкой, а не просто "новичком"(см. твой теперяшний статус над авой)



> Если я не не  по  теме  выкладываю  материал, пож-та,  перекиньте  куда надо. Я работаю педагогом-организатором в  нач. школе.Я- Елена, Мой  материал будет интересен  для  организаторов и вожатых. ( не могу соорентироваться где  они  общаются).


Спасибо,Лен, за материал, перекину(скопирую)  как раз в темки для той аудитории , о которой ты пишешь. И тебе ссылочку кину. где искать "своих по крови"
Загляни, во-первых, сюда, это так наз. ДЕТСКИЙ раздел, где общаются, судя по анонсу темы, педагоги различных направлений образования.
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=164 
Начать можешь с Общей Детской беседки: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=148 

А еще (ИМХО) полезно бы было тебе стать "своей" у нас, у ведущих, но в  разделе "Детские праздники" - тут-
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
Читаем анонс: _Форум детских аниматоров и все об их работе. Как подготовить и провести детский ДР, выпускной в школе, утренник в детском саду. Самые интересные и веселые сценарии детских праздников._

И начать советую с рассказа о себе здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200&page=20 
(это "Песочница"-площадка для новичков на Форуме-аналог нашего Ин-КУ батора)




> Татьяна-Курочка направит


 :Taunt:  
Лен, помнишь мультик про прошлогодний снег? :Derisive: 
"Вот послала, так послала!!!!!!!!!!!!" :Taunt: 

Удачи!!!!!

----------


## Линдстедт

Спасибочки!!!  "Шлите,  шлите!". :Vah:

----------


## кристишка

всем привет!!! вот и я решилась влиться в вашу дружную семью.

----------


## Milan

[quote="Курица;4790413"]Новички, напишите о себе поподробнее, особенно каким видом деятельности занимаетесь(свадьбы, юбилеи,детские и т.п.)
Это нужно для того, чтобы вам правильно "послать" по Форуму в плаванье![/quote
Здравствуйте Татьяна - Курочка. Очень долго собиралась написать, но все как-то не решалась.Мне очень нравится здесь находиться. Такое ощущение, что здесь все добрые и близкие родственники.Спасибо вам за это всем , всем. Теперь о себе: я очень люблю профессию ведущих, сама же пробую вести юбилеи. Начинала, как много других ведущих, с родственников. Но с их подачи меня начали приглашать другие люди.Вот тут то у меня начинается настоящий " мандраж" Дело в том, что я не очень умею общаться с чужими людьми, но очень хочу научиться. Может вы меня научите?! С уважением Мilan.

----------


## Курица

> всем привет!!! вот и я решилась влиться в вашу дружную семью.


*кристишка*, решилась-молодец, проходи, раз позиционируешь себя как Кристи*ШКА*, :Derisive: ,значит, *внучкой* будешь! :Grin: Расскажи-кто ты, где ты, что ты...делаешь и как у нас оказалась...



> Здравствуйте Татьяна - Курочка.


Здравствуйте, Людмила-*Milan*. 



> Очень долго собиралась написать, но все как-то не решалась.Мне очень нравится здесь находиться. Такое ощущение, что здесь все добрые и близкие родственники.


Да, это так. Родственники-точно. Во всяком случае мы все тут-одной крови.Значит-родные))). И тогда, раз ты "Милан", будешь у нас ...ммм...тётушкой, только не из Бразилии (вспомнила тётушку Чарли))), а из Италии! Согласна? :Grin: 
[quote="Milan;4845341"]


> Новички, напишите о себе поподробнее, особенно каким видом деятельности занимаетесь(свадьбы, юбилеи,детские и т.п.)
> Это нужно для того, чтобы вам правильно "послать" по Форуму в плаванье![/quote


Смотрю-цитаты у тебя не получилось, делать надо так:
выделяешь часть поста, на которую хочешь отреагировать, и жди на гиперссылке тут же выплывет слово Цитировать. Тогда щёлкай по нему, и цитата сама впрыгнет в твой пост правильно,красиво. Поняла,Мил? Попробуй. :Aga: 



> я очень люблю профессию ведущих, сама же пробую вести юбилеи.





> я не очень умею общаться с чужими людьми, но очень хочу научиться. Может вы меня научите?!


с удовольствием. Сейчас у меня ,правда, завершаются занятия (вебинары) в школе Юбилея, но, возможно, будет еще набор. Отзывы можно почитать здесь, пройдя по ссылочке: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137785 

А ещё, девушки, прошу вас загрузить свои "фотомордочки" и в автоподписи вписать свои имена. Всё это делается через Кабинет. Входите в него(нажимаете на это слово в верхнем правом углу главной страницы) и ищете в левом столбике в кабинете фразы "Изменить аватар" и Изменить подпись".
Дерзайте!
Если что-пишите-объясним и поможем. :Ok: 
*кристишка*, 
*Milan*,

----------


## Milan

Конечно согласна! Тетушка, да еще Итальянская, это что-то!!!


> И тогда, раз ты "Милан", будешь у нас ...ммм...тётушкой, только не из Бразилии (вспомнила тётушку Чарли))), а из Италии! Согласна?


Только что хотела написать, что не умею оформлять посты, сейчас попробую.



> Смотрю-цитаты у тебя не получилось, делать надо так:
> выделяешь часть поста, на которую хочешь отреагировать, и жди на гиперссылке тут же выплывет слово Цитировать. Тогда щёлкай по нему, и цитата сама впрыгнет в твой пост правильно,красиво. Поняла,Мил? Попробуй.

----------


## Milan

Получилось?! :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Получилось?!


конечно!!! Тут всё просто-делай по инструкции, и всё! :Aga: 
И, чтоб уж себя не чувствовать совсем уж алюминиевым чайником, а хотя бы электрическим :Grin: , сходи, Люд, по ссылочке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=53 
Читать начни с конца, п.ч. если начнёшь с начала-увязнешь, да и тогда движок был другой на Форуме-некоторые ответы уже устарели. А в последних постах ты как раз найдёшь ответы на те вопросы, которые обычно мучают новичков , но которые они, боясь, не задают(только чего??? НИКТО в лоб через монитор их не ударит!!!) :Taunt: 
Если что-то срочно захочешь спросить-напиши тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137726&page=7  , в темке "Не терпящие отлагательств вопросы новичков".

Удачи тебе в путешествии по Форуму. КАК я тебе завидую-у тебя еще всё впереди!!! :Tender:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*кристишка*, 
*Milan*, 
У нас великолепное пополнение, рады вас видеть - и вдвойне будем рады, если увидим ваши личики на аватарках)))))))

----------


## Куликова Ольга

А, я по-моему не в той теме представилась. Дублирую здесь: я с Дальнего Востока, ведущей работаю недавно, имею небольшой отдел праздничной продукции. Провожу как детские, так праздники взрослым: юбилеи, свадьбы, корпоративы. Приятно влиться в вашу дружную компанию. :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> А, я по-моему не в той теме представилась.


 :Aga: в той, в той. У нас есть ОБЩЕФРУМСКАЯ "представлялка", а это - конкретно-для раздела ведущих,Оль. :Aga: 



> Провожу как детские, так праздники взрослым: юбилеи, свадьбы, корпоративы.


Значит, ты в нужном разделе, среди "своих".



> Приятно влиться в вашу дружную компанию.


и нам приятно. Только тебя нам и не хватало!!!



> рады вас видеть - и вдвойне будем рады, если увидим ваши личики на аватарках)))))))


дублирую просьбу Руса: Гюльчатайки, открывайте личики!!! :Aga:

----------


## Milan

Спасибо за поддержку!"Чайник"- это про меня!Ничего не знаю , всего боюсь.


> И, чтоб уж себя не чувствовать совсем уж алюминиевым чайником, а хотя бы электрическим, сходи, Люд, по ссылочке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=53

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Приятно влиться в вашу дружную компанию.


Это взаимно  :Yes4: 





> "Чайник"- это про меня!Ничего не знаю , всего боюсь.


Мне нравится одна поговорка - "Глаза боятся, а руки делают" - можешь поверить, ты не одинока в этом деле, а опыт появляется только с практикой (по этому практикуй и не бойся).
А потом и не заметишь, как много всего будешь знать и уметь)))

----------


## Milan

Спасибо! Очень постараюсь :Aga: 


> (по этому практикуй и не бойся).
> А потом и не заметишь, как много всего будешь знать и уметь)))

----------


## druzhik

Еще раз здравствуйте Татьяна! Вот и я пробралась поближе к вам, под ваше доброе, теплое крылышко. Буду рада общению.

----------


## druzhik

Зовут меня Юля. Я из небольшого города Железногорска Красноярского края. Работаю машинистом в гос.предприятии. Праздники провожу уже более 15 лет.Но использую это как, хобби.Начала с проведения праздника, в честь повышения в звании человека, работающего в пожарной части. Потом пошли дни рождения, юбилеи и добралась до проведения свадеб. На моем счету их 5. Из увлечений-восточные танцы.

----------


## Курица

> Вот и я пробралась поближе к вам, под ваше доброе, теплое крылышко. Буду рада общению.


Милости прошу к нашему шалашу!!! :Aga:

----------


## druzhik

Спасибо. Тут правда пора уже и шатер раскрывать.

----------


## Курица

*druzhik*, Юля, какая ты умница, что уже "открыла личико"(вставила аватарку)!
С кем ты на ней?
И еще-Железногорск Курский или Илимский-твое место жительства? И каков род твоей деятельности(за что зРЯплату получаешь от государства?)
Можешь еще написать свое имя в автоподписи(эта функция тоже через кабинет, там же, где ты аву вставляла)-тогда не надо будет лазать в профиль, чтоб к тебе обращаться по имени.
И еще-твой ник-как он у тебя образовался7 Это что-
*druzhik*?

----------


## druzhik

Здравствуйте, Татьяна. Все по порядку. На аватарке я со своим младшим сыном Ильей. Железногорск, Красноярский край. Зарплату от государства я получаю за то, что контролирую подачу воды на одно из градообразующих предприятий города. Делаю объезды по объектам, где находится оборудование для подачи воды. Работа посменная по 12 часов, так что появляться тут буду по мере возможностей, но раза 2-3 в неделю буду заходить-в свои выходные дни. Мой ник образовался из моей фамилии по мужу- Дружинина. Если что-нибудь еще интересует, спрашивайте, отвечу с удовольствием.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, Татьяна. Все по порядку.





> Если что-нибудь еще интересует, спрашивайте, отвечу с удовольствием.


Юля, как ты всё чётко, по плану :Grin:  :Ok:  
С таким последовательным и обязательным челом в Красноярском крае могут быть спокойны :Derisive:  за



> подачу воды на одно из градообразующих предприятий города


значит, у тебя ещё есть детки? Раз Илья-младший?

Скажи, а праздниками ты давно уже увлекаешься?



> На аватарке я со своим младшим сыном Ильей.

----------


## Линдстедт

Здравствуйте,  Татьяна.  Подскажите  как  " не  захлебнуться  от  потока  идей и  информации"?  Есть  ли   какой-либо   знак,  что  тема  мною  уже  просмотрена? Уже  началась  "форумозависимость". Подскажите  или  дайте ссылу... Очень  срочно  надо  найти  сценку  для  педагогов  на  день школы. А есть  ли  такая  сборка?  или  просматривать  всё  на  тему "Выпускной"?  Голова  кругом!!!

----------


## Курица

> Есть  ли   какой-либо   знак,  что  тема  мною  уже  просмотрена?


дело в том, что каждая темка прирастает сообщениями ЕЖЕДНЕВНО, поэтому-вряд и...
Через Кабинет заходи и сначала читай только те темки, на которые подписана. и с того места, на котором завершила чтение)))



> Уже  началась  "форумозависимость".


 :Taunt:  :Grin:  :Yahoo:  кто бы сомневался,Лен! Не ты первая. не ты-последняя))))))



> Очень  срочно  надо  найти  сценку  для  педагогов  на  день школы.





> А есть  ли  такая  сборка?


думаю, что такой частной подтемкм НЕТ, хотя могу ошибаться, у нас по выпускным и т.п. ГЛАВНАЯ -Юля Джу, они у нас в разделе детские праздники , эти темки.
Так что спроси непосредственно тут - ответят быстрее, раз надо срочно:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137630&page=48   - это темка ПРОШУ, ИЩУ,ПОМОГИТЕ по тому разделу. :Aga: 
От себя кидаю в личку одну вещицу-а вдруг??? :Grin:

----------


## andiri07

Меня зовут Ирина, и я начинаю ориентироваться на форуме)))). Активно занимаюсь праздниками чуть больше года. До этого просто развлекалась от случая к случаю, когда знакомые пригласят на какое-нибудь торжество. Елки, учиться, учиться и учиться!!!! Много-много благодарности всем, кто помогает в движении и  росте. Очень надеюсь,что когда-нибудь смогу привнести что-то стоящее на форум и я!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> и я начинаю ориентироваться на форуме


Здорово!  :Ok: 





> учиться, учиться и учиться!!!!


 :Yes4:  Век живи, век учись))))





> Очень надеюсь,что когда-нибудь смогу привнести что-то стоящее на форум и я!


О-о-очень позитивная мысль! Молодец!

----------


## andiri07

Спасибо, Руслан! Очень приятно познакомиться!!!)))

----------


## наташа криворотько

Добрый день Татьяна очень рада что я у вас!!!!Мне так здесь нравиться здесь так много всего столько креативных людей!!Я в восторге :Ok: Я новичек и еще не созрела если так можно сказать :Smile3: Но я думаю что еще немного и ятоже смогу делиться чем то своим!!!!!Спасибочки :Ok:

----------


## Курица

*andiri07*, 



> Меня зовут Ирина, и я начинаю ориентироваться на форуме))))


Спасибо,Ир, что отозвалась на приглашение. И впрямь, как-то не запомнила твоего первого поста в этой темке... :Meeting: 




> Активно занимаюсь праздниками чуть больше года. До этого просто развлекалась от случая к случаю, когда знакомые пригласят на какое-нибудь торжество.


Видишь, как бывает-развлечение переросло в призвание.
А с Форумом тебе будет гораздо проще не только самой развлекаться, но и народ развлекать)
Помнишь детскую песенку про "без друзей меня чуть-чуть"- так это о нас! :Aga: 




> Очень надеюсь,что когда-нибудь смогу привнести что-то стоящее на форум и я!


 а мы так с Русом даже в этом не сомневаемся! Только не пропадай, неу ходи в геологи. Пиши! :Grin: 




> Добрый день Татьяна очень рада что я у вас!!!!


и мы рады. Ты откуда точно? У нас есть Олюшка из Каланчака, она уже старожил на Форуме!




> Я новичек и еще не созрела если так можно сказать


не переживай))) Гюго писал, что молодость счастлива тем, что у неё есть будущее! :Grin:  Просто у тебя еще все впереди.
Вливайся. :Ok:

----------


## наташа криворотько

Я из Новотроицка :Yes4: 

Спасибочки,у вас здесь так классно что аж прям как то крылья ростут



> не переживай))) Гюго писал, что молодость счастлива тем, что у неё есть будущее! Просто у тебя еще все впереди.
> Вливайся.

----------


## Линдстедт

> и я начинаю ориентироваться на форуме)


Здорово!.Я  поняла  как  всё  систематизировать!! Делюсь  для  тех,  кто  может  расстеряться  как  я.
Надо  создать  схему( как  в  метрополитене). Я  делала так:
1.Скопировала все   темы ФОРУМА, сократила,  оставив   глобальные( детский раздел, хореография и т.д) Распечатала на 2страницах
2. Форум  ведущих ( сократила  до  3х  страниц)
3.Тамадейская  беседка - 6 страниц
отметила "платные",  "Обучающие",  "беседки"
Теперь  выбираю  нужное,  просматриваю и   оставляю  знак -"смотрено"
Сразу  всё  стало  понятно и  систематизировалось  как  на  листах,  а  главное   в  мозгу.




> ГЛАВНАЯ -Юля Джу,


 Сегодня  поработала  с материалом Виктории в "Выпускной по полочкам", Здорово,  про  Юлю Джу запомнила,  учту,  спасибо.




> От себя кидаю в личку одну вещицу


  Получила, огромное  спасибо!!!

----------


## druzhik

Здравствуйте Татьяна. У меня двое детей, оба мальчишки. Старшему 15 лет. Вести праздники я начала еще будучи ученицей в школе. Раньше ведь все сами делали, придумывали, проводили в школах. закончив школу, как-то не задумывалась о том, чтобы продолжить в этом направлении. Но со временем, поглядев, как мы скучно отмечаем дни рождения, стала придумывать сценарии и проводить в домашнем кругу и в кругу друзей. Все это началось примерно с 22 лет. Потом провела свадьбу у своей подруги, ну а дальше по рекомендации тех людей, которые на этой свадьбе занимались музыкальным оформлением провела еще порядка 3 свадеб.Даже одно детское день рождение провела, своему старшему сыну на 10 лет-под названием "День рождения у Гарри Поттера".Вот так это занятие и переросло в хобби. Хотелось бы работать в этой сфере, именно работать, но в нашем городке по части ведущих праздничных торжеств очень много стало. Задавят.

----------


## Курица

> Хотелось бы работать в этой сфере, именно работать, но в нашем городке по части ведущих праздничных торжеств очень много стало. Задавят.


Юля, а вот это высказывание -заведомо обрекает на провал твою идею. :Nono: 
Мысли позитиыно, и ты найдёшь свою нишу!!!!!! :Grin: 
Иначе зачем Боженька привел тебя сейчас на наш форум?!!! :Vah: 
Запомни: "каждая кастрюля находит свою крышку!" И тебе работа будет, и другим ведушим останется!
Сделай ТАКОЙ сценарий(с помощью форума), чтоб о тебе заговорило сарафанное радио. Поверь в себя.
М увидишь, как изменится к тебе отношение.
Но выбери -к чему больше лежит душа-к взрослым праздниками или детским, ибо... опять  вспомнилась цитата:"Специалист подобен флюсу-всегда односторонний")))(Козьма Прутков)

----------


## shepaheva

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Олеся, я с оренбургской области!Провожу свадьбы,юбилеи, детские праздники!хочется найти новых друзей,коллег, новые идеи и просто побольше общения!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ведущих праздничных торжеств очень много стало. Задавят.


Правильно Татьяна говорит, прислушайся.
Потом - здоровую конкуренцию ни кто не отменял - и советую шире смотреть на "объект" - есть наверняка соседние городки - окучивай всё)))




> хочется найти новых друзей,коллег, новые идеи и просто побольше общения!


Не поверишь, ты попала куда нужно, здесь ты найдёшь друзей, коллег, и море общения  :Yes4:

----------


## druzhik

> Юля, а вот это высказывание -заведомо обрекает на провал твою идею.
> Мысли позитиыно, и ты найдёшь свою нишу!!!!!!
> Иначе зачем Боженька привел тебя сейчас на наш форум?!!!
> Запомни: "каждая кастрюля находит свою крышку!" И тебе работа будет, и другим ведушим останется!
> Сделай ТАКОЙ сценарий(с помощью форума), чтоб о тебе заговорило сарафанное радио. Поверь в себя.
> М увидишь, как изменится к тебе отношение.
> Но выбери -к чему больше лежит душа-к взрослым праздниками или детским, ибо... опять  вспомнилась цитата:"Специалист подобен флюсу-всегда односторонний")))(Козьма Прутков)


Да я больше ко взрослым праздникам, а детский-просто хотела порадовать своего сына, что получилось даже очень и очень неплохо.Детвора была в восторге. Сейчас мозговой штурм к маю месяцу. Снимаю небольшие сюжеты о маминой работе. Сегодня как раз туда ездила. Это школа. С поздравлениями на камеру пришлось отложить до завтра. Оказывается я всех там ввела в шок своим появлением. Вообщем подготовятся бывшие мамины коллеги и я со спокойной душой сниму материал. Даже директора школы подключила в помощь. Из архива мне передадут информацию, фотографии про маму, как педагога.Может быть даже копию одного из ее  классного журнала предоставят.

----------


## druzhik

Да Руслан, я прислушалась. То, что делаю в работе я-неповторимо. Единственное, работа с папкой в руках периодически. А хочется без нее работать

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Единственное, работа с папкой в руках периодически. А хочется без нее работать


Тексты со временем в голове осядут.
Лично я - накидываю сценарный план, он у меня лежит на "моём" столе, и иногда на него поглядываю, что бы не забыть тот или иной пункт, в итоге работаю без папки, только не большой блокнот в руках - в нём список тостующих, в руки его беру, когда предоставляю кому то слово.





> Даже директора школы подключила в помощь.


 :Ok:

----------


## druzhik

Мне кажется, у меня память-девичья, чтобы запомнить такой текстовой объем. Пора тренировать  :Kez 07:  :Viannen 39:

----------


## shepaheva

*Руслан Шумилов*, просто счастлива!!!здесь все такие приветливые! :Yahoo:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> просто счастлива!!!


Олеся, а мы какие счастливы, когда кто то счастлив  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Олеся, я с оренбургской области!


ПРивет,Олеся.
Проходи и будь как дома.
 Что непонятно-читай последние 4-5 страниц этой темы-чтоб не писать по пятьсот раз одно и то же)))



> здесь все такие приветливые!


Здесь (м везде) приветливые - к ПРИВЕТЛИВЫМ, Олесь)))))))))))))))))

----------


## МаринаК

Не совсем новичок,но раньше была не так часто тут. А сейчас почти каждый день захожу. Я из Кириллова, Вологодской области. Открыла свою творческую группу "Мульти". Занимаемся праздниками,оформлением. А так же с октября этого года, открыли детскую игровую комнату "Непоседа". Буду рада общаться с талантливыми людьми. Мой контакт- http://vk.com/id155868270

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> раньше была не так часто тут. А сейчас почти каждый день захожу.


У меня почти такая же история была)))) Это так же нормально, значит есть время, интерес, желание тут быть)))))))))





> Со мной, значит, общаться не хочешь?


Мариночка, Андрей о-о-очень талантливый человек, первым делом как неординарная личность, это он с тобой "заигрывает")))))))

----------


## МаринаК

Привет Андрей и Руслан. Только сейчас увидела ваши сообщения. Ну во-первых с Андреем мы в контакте уже пообщались. Думаю и дальше будем общаться. Да,действительно на форуме куча бесценного материала. Когда заходишь,глаз разбегается. Хочется прочесть все и сразу. Теперь будем дружить!!!!))))

----------


## МаринаК

Я всегда беру маленький планшетик под сценарный план. Но у меня беда в том,что я не могу запомнить фио гостей, а если нужно назвать должность гостя, то вообще без заглядывания в листок не скажу. Дома не глядя всех помню и знаю кто и что. А как на мероприятии так все, как подменяют. За то, не люблю стихи и всегда начинаю говорить своими словами как чувствую. И людям нравится. Мне кажется стихи никто не слушает.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Мне кажется стихи никто не слушает.


Смотря какая компания, но в большинстве случаев, люди вообще текст не воспринимают, особенно после пятой рюмки)))

----------


## Ирэн0908

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Андреева Ирина.Я из Волгоградской области. Работаю учителем истории в сельской школе.  Недавно стала заниматься проведение праздников, начиналось с родных и близких. А вот теперь, появились заказы, но не хватает опыта, знаний. Попала к вам и ощутила насколько я "ущербна". Но ничего, я не волшебник, я только учусь. Очень за вас всех рада, какие вы все в основном талантливые, сколько у вас идей. Я бы до такого не додумалась. Надеюсь что благодаря вам, своему трудолюбию у меня все получится. Спасибо, что вы есть!!

----------


## Курица

*Ирэн0908*, Ира, ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте. :Aga: 



> Работаю учителем истории в сельской школе.  Недавно стала заниматься проведение праздников, начиналось с родных и близких. А вот теперь, появились заказы, но не хватает опыта, знаний.


Если ты будешь правильно общаться на форуме (а не только, как некоторые новички,  быть ПРОСТО геологом, "копая форум"  и унося выкопанное себе в загашники, не отмечая себе имена тех, от кого взяла ту или иную идею, не вступая в дискуссии, не отвечая на посты форумчан), так вот-если ты будешь не такой, то уже к осени (читая форум активно все летние каникулы) - уровень твоей ГРАМОТНОСТИ в деле ведения праздников будет В РАЗЫ больше.

Поэтому- помнишь из истории? - принцип Наполеона? :Grin: 
"Главное-ввязаться!"

Удачи тебе.
Пиши , если что.
Курочка

----------


## Ирэн0908

Спасибо, я буду стараться. Тяжеловато получается навигация, но ничего!

----------


## druzhik

> Смотря какая компания, но в большинстве случаев, люди вообще текст не воспринимают, особенно после пятой рюмки)))


Это точно. Удержать внимание очень не просто после пятой рюмочки и поэтому иногда приходиться налету менять план сценария. Что-то убрать или наоборот, что-то добавить. Предугадать действия гостей порой бывает сложно, но собрать в одну кучу очень просто.

----------


## zina

привет форумчане!  хочу попасть под крылышко курочки!  Я работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем и очень хочу с ними общаться Как с чего начать? Подскажите!

----------


## Курица

> привет форумчане!  хочу попасть под крылышко курочки!


*zina*, Курочка на связи, крылышко приготовила! :Grin: 



> Я работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем и очень хочу *с ними* общаться


Стесняюсь спросить...))))))))) "с ними"-это с кем? С детками в детском саду? Или.........еще есть варианты? :Grin: 




> Как с чего начать? Подскажите!


начни с расшифровки твоего города под авой))) Или это очень секретный объект, раз пишется одной буквой? :Blush2: Вставь аватарочку.Эти обе операции делаются через Твой кабинет.
А потом уже опять задавай вопросы.
Хотя темку вот эту глянь, возможно, многое уже до тебя спросили: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137726

----------


## druzhik

Здравствуйте. Подскажет мне кто-нибудь?  Объявлен конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное созвездие 2014." Хотелось бы увидеть регламент конкурса, а именно до какого числа можно отправить ссылку и куда. Читала регламент прошлого года. Такой же остался и на этот год? Спрашиваю, потому что хочу поделиться информацией с хореографом коллектива, где танцует мой старший сын. Этот коллектив участвовал во многих конкурсах и фестивалях. В том числе и в Украине в прошлом году, привезли третье место. Не спрашивала бы, просто информация по прошлому году на страничке.

----------


## Dinna

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья, форумчане. Я на форуме новенькая. Имя мое Дина. В проведении торжеств я даже не знаю кто - новичок или уже с опытом. С 2011 года в деле, но с периодическими перерывами - путешествовала, после, супруг был против такой работы. Но вы знаете, сколько не ломала себя, не могу без этого, праздники для меня многое значат. В детстве я очень мечтала попасть на экран, я даже брала в руки предмет - подобие микрофона и вставала за телевизор ( папа "секретом" поделился) и говорила, говорила, говорила)))) В итоге окончила журфак, вышла в эфир. И что вы думаете? Мишура моих представлений об общении с аудиторией, стала сыпаться из эфира в эфир. Я тупо смотрела в камеру и у меня не получалось представить за объективом камеры живую плоть телезрителей. Душа требовала видеть глаза людей, которым говорю. Может я пожалею в будущем об этих словах, но, что чувствую то и пишу. Так я стала пробовать себя в праздниках с живой аудиторией, смотрящей мне в глаза. Тонус колоссальный. Но я очень сглупила - стала учиться не на тех примерах. В результате - пошлые, не логичные конкурсы, вкус в этом деле развился не сразу, пришлось набить шишек. Очень горько мне сейчас это все вспоминать. Тем не менее, не дня я не переставала учиться. Мощный мотивационный толчок оказали работы великолепной ведущей из Украины Алины Ковальской, потрясающий душевный ведущий. Недавно зарегистрировалась на вкм онлайн и уже оттуда к вам пришла. И там и здесь ребята все очень замечательные. Спасибо вам огромное, что берете новичков напоруки и делитесь.

----------


## Курица

> Подскажет мне кто-нибудь? Объявлен конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное созвездие 2014." Хотелось бы увидеть регламент конкурса, а именно до какого числа можно отправить ссылку и куда.


обратись напрямую к  Админу Марине в личку http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=29   я не могу тебе дать ответа на этот вопрос, по ссылочке на гл. странице я, как и ты, попадаю просто в подобные темки, а не в регламент нового конкурса: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=558

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья, форумчане. Я на форуме новенькая. Имя мое Дина


Здравствуй,Дина. Я на форуме-старенькая. Моё имя-Татьяна...
Но все называют меня Курочкой.
Спасибо тебе за то, что ты рассказала про себя, я представила всё в лицах, потому что мыслю образами...



> стала пробовать себя в праздниках с живой аудиторией, смотрящей мне в глаза. Тонус колоссальный.


КАК я тебя понимаю!!!Действительно, этой энергией, исходящей от гостей, которым нравится то, что ты делаешь, можно подпитываться, как батарея мобильника заряжается от розетки!!! :Aga: 



> Но я очень сглупила - стала учиться не на тех примерах. В результате - пошлые, не логичные конкурсы, вкус в этом деле развился не сразу, пришлось набить шишек. Очень горько мне сейчас это все вспоминать.


Дин, ты герой! Герой потому, что сама это а)признала, б)не побоялась об этом сказать вслух!
Значит-это уже в прошлом!! Ещё Пушкин писал, помнишь? "Опыт - сын ошибок трудных!"



> Тем не менее, не дня я не переставала учиться.


 :Ok: 



> Мощный мотивационный толчок оказали работы великолепной ведущей из Украины Алины Ковальской


иначе-нашей форумчанки-Алинки-Калинки!!! :Yahoo: 



> Недавно зарегистрировалась на вкм онлайн и уже оттуда к вам пришла.


Добро пожаловать!
ВКМ-замечательный сайт, так же, как и наш, собравший Мастеров своего дела!



> И там и здесь ребята все очень замечательные.


И там, и здесь,есть разные люди. Просто это зависит от тебя самого... Помнишь ли ты, читала ли притчу про собаку в зеркальной комнате?
напомню ее:
_Ученик спросил дервиша:
- Учитель, враждебен ли мир для человека? Или он несет человеку благо?
- Я расскажу тебе притчу о том, как относится мир к человеку, - сказал учитель.
"Давным-давно жил великий шах. Он приказал построить прекрасный дворец. Там было много чудесного. Среди прочих диковин во дворце была зала, где все стены, потолок, двери и даже пол были зеркальными. Зеркала были необыкновенно ясные, и посетитель не сразу понимал, что перед ним зеркало, - настолько точно они отражали предметы. Кроме того, стены этой залы были устроены так, чтобы создавать эхо. Спросишь: "Кто ты?" - и услышишь в ответ с разных сторон: "Кто ты? Кто ты? Кто ты?".
Однажды в залу забежала собака и в изумлении застыла посредине - целая свора собак окружила ее со всех сторон, сверху и снизу. Собака на всякий случай оскалила зубы; и все отражения ответили ей тем же самым. Перепугавшись не на шутку, собака отчаянно залаяла. Эхо повторило ее лай.
Собака лаяла все громче. Эхо не отставало. Собака металась туда и сюда, кусая воздух, ее отражения тоже носились вокруг, щелкая зубами. Наутро слуги нашли несчастную собаку бездыханной в окружении миллионов отражений издохших собак.
В зале не было никого, кто мог бы причинить ей хоть какой-то вред. Собака погибла, сражаясь со своими собственными отражениями".
- Теперь ты видишь, - закончил дервиш, - мир не приносит ни добра, ни зла сам по себе. Все происходящее вокруг нас есть всего лишь отражение наших собственных мыслей, чувств, желаний, поступков. Мир - это большое зеркало.
_
Добро пожаловать в наш замечательный Мир!

----------


## Dinna

> Здравствуй,Дина. Я на форуме-старенькая. Моё имя-Татьяна...
> ..._
> _
> Добро пожаловать в наш замечательный Мир!


Спасибо, Курочка, золотая! Спасибо всем вам за огромный труд, а главное за душевную щедрость.

----------


## Ирина Василинец

Дорогая курочка, направь меня если не туда обратилась, сколько раз обращалась, помогали добрые люди. Прошу помощи, 1 мая попросила подруга провести небольшой юбилей 35 лет, будут присутствовать родители и друзья, все будет проходить на улице в беседке , помогите со сценарием и что можно провести чем развлечь, может у кого в копилочке что завалялось, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ БЛОГАДАРНА!

----------


## druzhik

> обратись напрямую к  Админу Марине в личку http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=29   я не могу тебе дать ответа на этот вопрос, по ссылочке на гл. странице я, как и ты, попадаю просто в подобные темки, а не в регламент нового конкурса: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=558


Курочка, спасибо огромное.

----------


## Курица

> 1 мая попросила подруга провести небольшой юбилей 35 лет


*Ирина Василинец*, вот по этой ссылке находится 777 темок про юбилей и его проведение, там хватит на целый отряд подруг.  :Grin: 



> что можно провести чем развлечь


Выбирай сама по вкусу!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=193

----------


## KAlinchik

*Dinna*, Диночка, привет! рада тебя и тут видеть! располагайся, не стесняйся) у нас тут классно! :Ok:

----------


## АНЖЕЛИНКА

Добрый вечер! Я очень долго боялась написать ,ибо Вы все здесь профессионалы СВОЕГО ДЕЛА, а я только начинающая ведущая .Буду очень рада познакомиться и учиться ,а также рассказывать ,как я работаю.Спасибо. Анжелинка

----------


## АНЖЕЛИНКА

Помогите вставить свою фотку,ни как не получается

----------


## Марина Миг

> Добрый вечер! Я очень долго боялась написать ,ибо Вы все здесь профессионалы СВОЕГО ДЕЛА, а я только начинающая ведущая .Буду очень рада познакомиться и учиться ,а также рассказывать ,как я работаю.Спасибо. Анжелинка


Добрый вечер, Анжелика! Добро пожаловать на форум! Танюша-Курочка, наша заботливая мамочка, вся в сборах на встречу ведущих, поэтому я попробую тебе помочь  :Smile3: 



> Помогите вставить свою фотку,ни как не получается


В правом верхнем углу есть такая надпись - "кабинет" - кликаешь по ней мышкой. Ты в твоем личном кабинете ))) если чуть покрутишь мышкой вниз - слева увидишь столбец с надписями: "входящие Отправленные" и т.д. Еще ниже- "подписки", потом - "мои настройки" - "мой профиль". И вот здесь уже выбирай пункт "изменить аватар". Загружаешь фотографию. нажимаешь на "Сохранить", и вот оно - счастье!  :Derisive: 
Надеюсь, понятно объяснила :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Танюша-Курочка, наша заботливая мамочка, вся в сборах на встречу ведущих, поэтому я попробую тебе помочь


спасибо, моя рыжая девочка, ты и впрямь -подежурь тут какое-то время, ладно??? :Blush2: 



> правом верхнем углу есть такая надпись - "кабинет" - кликаешь по ней мышкой. Ты в твоем личном кабинете ))) если чуть покрутишь мышкой вниз - слева увидишь столбец с надписями: "входящие Отправленные" и т.д. Еще ниже- "подписки", потом - "мои настройки" - "мой профиль". И вот здесь уже выбирай пункт "изменить аватар". Загружаешь фотографию. нажимаешь на "Сохранить", и


 ...и тебе напишут *(скорее всего так и было!!! )* "Загрузка файла прошла неудачно". И ты думаешь. что у тебя ничего не получилось...Но надо знать- так бывает всегда, при удачной загрузке тоже выскакивает такая надпись-это какой-то сбой в системе, но на самом деле фото ЗАГРУЖАЕТСЯ нормально. Надо не обращать на это внимание, а открывать вновь свой предыдущий пост и попробовать написать новый...и тогда ты увидишь, что ава все же появилась!!!! И вот тогда, действительно...



> вот оно - счастье!





> Надеюсь, понятно объяснила


 :Ok: замечательно объяснила, Маринка! :Aga:

----------


## Марина Миг

> спасибо, моя рыжая девочка, ты и впрямь -подежурь тут какое-то время, ладно???


я постараюсь  :Yes4: 




> ...и тебе напишут (скорее всего так и было!!! ) "Загрузка файла прошла неудачно". И ты думаешь. что у тебя ничего не получилось...Но надо знать- так бывает всегда, при удачной загрузке тоже выскакивает такая надпись-это какой-то сбой в системе, но на самом деле фото ЗАГРУЖАЕТСЯ нормально. Надо не обращать на это внимание, а открывать вновь свой предыдущий пост и попробовать написать новый...и тогда ты увидишь, что ава все же появилась!!!! И вот тогда, действительно...


и вроде бы все я объяснила, а оказывается... Эх, Танюша, чтобы м без тебя делали?! все детали, все-все-все...  :Tender: 
Но я как смогу, чем могу - помогу  :Blush2:

----------


## Dinna

Девочки, милые, доброго вам дня! С праздником вас, в первую очередь, с Великим Днем Победы! А еще вам огромное спасибо за вашу помощь, позавчера провела банкет - годик девочки, но это был больше праздник для взрослых. Весь материал брала с вкм и с ин-ку, адаптировала под себя и провела праздник в цветочной теме. Гости благодарили, передаю вам от них огромное спасибо. Всех крепко обнимаю. :Tender:

----------


## Марина Миг

> Девочки, милые, доброго вам дня! С праздником вас, в первую очередь, с Великим Днем Победы!


Динна, и тебя с праздником! С ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ!




> А еще вам огромное спасибо за вашу помощь, позавчера провела банкет - годик девочки, но это был больше праздник для взрослых. Весь материал брала с вкм и с ин-ку, адаптировала под себя и провела праздник в цветочной теме. Гости благодарили, передаю вам от них огромное спасибо. Всех крепко обнимаю.


То ли еще будет!  :Derisive:  Ты молодец, поздравляю тебя! Вместе мы - сила!

----------


## Dinna

> Динна, и тебя с праздником! С ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ!
> 
> 
> То ли еще будет!  Ты молодец, поздравляю тебя! Вместе мы - сила!


Спасибо! Еще какая сила! Мне бы только опериться)))))

----------


## Марина Миг

> Спасибо! Еще какая сила! Мне бы только опериться)))))


Дина, сама не заметишь, как вольешься в нашу дружную компанию! Мне вот и не верится, что я уже 2,5 года на форуме, будто только вчера делала первые неуверенные шаги... Ты, главное, общайся, делись мыслями, задавай вопросы, и не просто оперишься, начнешь летать по форуму  :Derisive:

----------


## eva.leisli

Здравствуйте самые жизнелюбивые ЛЮДИ на этом замечательном форуме! Я новичок, хочу пожить в вашем " Курятничке"!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Я новичок, хочу пожить в вашем


Велкам!!!..... :Yes4:

----------


## Марина Миг

> Здравствуйте самые жизнелюбивые ЛЮДИ на этом замечательном форуме! Я новичок, хочу пожить в вашем " Курятничке"!!!!


Добро пожаловать! Инкубатор (в просторечье курятник  :Taunt:  ) - это только начало!
Я правильно понимаю, что тебя зовут Ева? Или это просто ник такой? Будет удобней общаться, если обозначишь имя в подписи  :Yes4:

----------


## eva.leisli

Марина, меня зовут Ольга, не знаю как добавить имя....... Еще тупой ЦЫПЛЕНОК....... Спасибо за приют, я СЧАСТЛИВА!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Марина Миг

> Марина, меня зовут Ольга, не знаю как добавить имя....... Еще тупой ЦЫПЛЕНОК....... Спасибо за приют, я СЧАСТЛИВА!!!!!!!!!


Ольга, очень приятно! Чуть выше на странице я объясняла, как изменить аватарку, так вот, пройдя тем же путем, только вместо "Изменить аватар" выбери "Редактировать пдпись". и в открывшемся окне напиши "Меня зовут Ольга"  или любую другую формулировку  :Smile3:  После нажми "сохранить". И тогда каждый читающий твое сообщение увидит, что тебя зовут Ольга  :Yes4:  А так и отвечать удобней, да и ващПе  :Derisive:

----------


## IgorHead

Всем доброго времени суток! Принимайте новичка.

----------


## Марина Миг

> Всем доброго времени суток! Принимайте новичка.


Доброго! Принимаем!  :Grin:  Заходите-располагайтесь-представляйтесь. А то я тут к Ольге по нику обратилась Ева ))) А если еще и фото на аваторку поставите - вдвойне радушней принимать будем  :Derisive:

----------


## ксапочка

[QUOTE=Линдстедт;4848145]Здорово!.Я  поняла  как  всё  систематизировать!! Делюсь  для  тех,  кто  может  расстеряться  как  я.
Надо  создать  схему( как  в  метрополитене). Я  делала так:
1.Скопировала все   темы ФОРУМА, сократила,  оставив   глобальные( детский раздел, хореография и т.д) Распечатала на 2страницах
2. Форум  ведущих ( сократила  до  3х  страниц)
3.Тамадейская  беседка - 6 страниц
отметила "платные",  "Обучающие",  "беседки"
Теперь  выбираю  нужное,  просматриваю и   оставляю  знак -"смотрено"
Сразу  всё  стало  понятно и  систематизировалось  как  на  листах,  а  главное   в  мозгу.

спасибо огромное... :Tender:  это прямо,как руководство к действию..с такими учителями ,мы(новички) обязательно вольёмся в ваш дружный коллектив :Ok:

----------


## IgorHead

> Доброго! Принимаем!  Заходите-располагайтесь-представляйтесь. А то я тут к Ольге по нику обратилась Ева ))) А если еще и фото на аваторку поставите - вдвойне радушней принимать будем


Спасибо! Зовут меня Игорь. И фото тоже поставлю :)

----------


## Марина Миг

> Спасибо! Зовут меня Игорь. И фото тоже поставлю :)


 :Ok:  ждем! чтобы познакомиться почти лично  :Derisive:

----------


## druzhik

Ура! Вот я и провела юбилей! Курочка! Огромное спасибо за предоставленные материалы и направления. Получилось все здорово, ну и еще свое вставила конечно. Правда не все, что было задумано сделала, времени не хватило, т.к. праздник начался позже на 45 минут аж. В конце успела сделать ромашковое поле, на котором танцевали мои родители. Песню "Ромашковые поля" пела сама со старшей сестрой, а на припеве подключила и всех внуков нашей мамы. Окончание песни доверили пропевать самому младшему-моему сынишке. Было очень трогательно. Торжественно вручили дерево, на котором расположили отпечатки  рук моей семьи и рук моей сестры и ее семьи.

----------


## Курица

> Ура! Вот я и провела юбилей!


Поздравляю!
Лиха беда начало!
давай и дальше-с таким же хорошим настроем!! :Ok: 
Успехов!
Спасибо, что отписалась!!!!!!!!

----------


## druzhik

> Поздравляю!
> Лиха беда начало!
> давай и дальше-с таким же хорошим настроем!!
> Успехов!
> Спасибо, что отписалась!!!!!!!!


Спасибо! Конечно-это не первый юбилей, были еще, но что хочу сказать-у чужих людей проводить легче. Мама звонила, поблагодарила за праздник, а администрация школы была поражена, что не только есть поющие в семье, но и танцующие. Жаль только, что не смогла уговорить станцевать свой танец моего старшего сына. Ну ничего-впереди еще "серебрянная свадьба" и очередной юбилей. Там , думаю, что уговорю.Ну и танец дуэтом с сестрой к ноябрю месяцу думаем сделать. "Серебрянная"свадьба уже вот на носу почти -7 июля. Буду начинать готовиться.

----------


## Курица

> "Серебрянная"свадьба уже вот на носу почти -7 июля. Буду начинать готовиться.


 :Aga: 
и у нас на форуме есть темка- свадебные Юбилеи.
Она - тебе в помощь, но нужно набрать "вожделенные" 30 сообщений. до которых тебе осталось дотянуть чуть-чуть.
Предлагаю, к примеру, дать чуть более расширенный, нежели тут, в темке, отчет о прошедшем юбилее вот в этой темке:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322 
Если имеются собственные наработки, с успехом используемые, о них можно написать тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379 

Всего доброго,Юль, и ждём тебя !

----------


## K-R-I-S-T-I-N-A

Доброго времени суток всем обитателям этого дома, меня зовут Кристина,я из Феодосии -начинающий ведущий.Очень рада влиться в Ваш сплоченный и радушный коллектив

----------


## Курица

> я из Феодосии -*начинающий ведущий*.Очень рада влиться в Ваш сплоченный и радушный коллектив


Кристина, добро пожаловать в наш дом.
Уверена- ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном местЕ!!!!!
И очень скоро ты это поймешь, стоит лишь чуть-чуть тебе обжиться на форуме :Aga:

----------


## sunbeam_Катя

всем добрый вечер! у вас очень тепло и уютно!) спасибо что помогаете новичкам, в этом интересном деле! :Victory:

----------


## Курица

*sunbeam_Катя*, Катя, здравствуй.
располагайся.



> у вас очень тепло и уютно!)


спасибо на добром слове.
Если что не совсем понятно-спрашивай-всегда помогу или я, или еще кто из старичков! :Aga:

----------


## nast78

Здравствуйте!Я Настя)Хотим устроить подруге сюрприз,день рождения в стиле стиляг..Подскажите,где можно найти пригласительные-шаблоны и конкурсы какие-нибудь.Спасибо!

----------


## K-R-I-S-T-I-N-A

> Кристина, добро пожаловать в наш дом.
> Уверена- ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном местЕ!!!!!
> И очень скоро ты это поймешь, стоит лишь чуть-чуть тебе обжиться на форуме


Спасибо за тёплый прием , я думаю мы обязательно подружимся и будем вместе творить:)

----------


## Высоцкая Татьяна

Привет, девчонки и мальчишки! Очень рада знакомству! Итак, звалась она Татьяной, жена, мама двух дочек и сыночка! По профессии учитель, по призванию (очень уж мне нравится радость людям приносить)-тамада. Примете в свою дружную семью?

----------


## Курица

> Итак, звалась она Татьяной,


тезка, привет!! :Tender: 



> По профессии учитель, по призванию (очень уж мне нравится радость людям приносить)-тамада.


коллега по всем статьям, здравствуй! :Grin: 



> Примете в свою дружную семью?


...тоже процитирую Пушкина :Grin: 
"...если красная девица- будешь добрая сестрица!"
Принимаем! :Aga: 
Ты уже по регистрации-старичок, да, Тань? Только писала чего-то маловато)))

----------


## druzhik

[QUOTE=Курица;4864000] :Aga: 
и у нас на форуме есть темка- свадебные Юбилеи.


Да, я уже коротко забегала, буду думать о чем-нибудь красивом про "серебряную свадьбу".

----------


## Танюсичка

Добрый день, милые, умные и очень позитивные организаторы праздников!!!!!!!!!!! Только сегодня я к вам присоединилась и думаю, что я вам буду не в тягость. а от вас я хочу научится приносить для людей больше позитива !!!!!!!!!! Спасибо, Вам, за такие прекрасные темы в вашем форуме!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nusay

Всем привет!!! Меня зовут Анна, живу в Крыму. Работаю в ДК, ну и для души свадьбы))). В первую очередь ОГРОМНОЕ всем спасибо за творчество, позитив и щедрость!! И принимайте пожалуйста под крылышко)))

----------


## Катерина Губина

Привет! Меня зовут Катерина. Зарегистрировалась зимой, но только начала разбираться, как пользоваться сайтом. И уже благодарна организаторам за отличные идеи и за помощь.)))))))))))))))

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

Всем привет! Танечка-Курочка, принимай в большую семью! После ВКМ познакомилась с Вами!!!!! :069:  Преклоняюсь перед Гунечкой на ВКМе, восхищаюсь Юргесовной!!! Меня зовут Анюта, люблю видеть улыбки и слышать смех, тех людей кому дарю праздник! :051:

----------


## Марина Миг

> Всем привет! Танечка-Курочка, принимай в большую семью! После ВКМ познакомилась с Вами!!!!! Преклоняюсь перед Гунечкой на ВКМе, восхищаюсь Юргесовной!!! Меня зовут Анюта, люблю видеть улыбки и слышать смех, тех людей кому дарю праздник!



*Храбрая сердцем*, приветствую на ИНКУ! Что-то подсказывает мне, что ты из Костромы? Я права  :Derisive:  Напиши имя в подписи, чтобы легче было общаться.
пы.сы.: твоя аваторка и моя подпись - близняшки  :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

*Танюсичка*, 
*Nusay*, 
*Катерина Губина*, 
*Храбрая сердцем*, 
девчоооооооонки, как здорово, что вы с нами! Только ВАС нам и не хватало!! :Aga: 



> Напиши имя в подписи, чтобы легче было общаться.


ага, сделайте в автоподписи ИМЯ,ну, и если уж дружить, то-с открытыми забралами)))Фото на аву. пожааааааааааалуйста))) :Blush2:

----------


## проказница

Танюша, здравствуйте! Признаться не ожидала такого теплого приема и скорого ответа. благодарю, что откликнулись на мою просьбу о помощи. О сайте Ин-Ку узнала совершенно недавно от своей коллеги из нашего города, Елены, за что ей признательна. Проведением мероприятий занимаюсь очень давно, первую свадьбу проводила когда мне было всего 16 лет. Более тесно начала заниматься 1,5 года назад. Сейчас понимаю, что без этой работы просто уже не могу. Это как дышать, просто необходимо. Когда приходишь на банкет, берешь в руки микрофон просто растворяешься в атмосфере праздника, без которого сейчас не представляю своей жизни. свои сценарии собираю сама. Если мне попадается какая-то идея, не могу спать ночами, пока ее не реализую. Понимаю, что до совершенства очень далеко и учиться просто необходимо, чувствую необходимость общения со своими коллегами по цеху. Спасибо за прием, спасибо за поддержку, надеюсь на наше плодотворное сотрудничество. с Уважением Проказница-Валентина

----------


## Оришка

Здраствуйте!я тоже новенькая!зарегистрировалась давненько но все еще не научилась правильно пользоваться форумом!Но из того что увидела - могу смело сказать большое спасибо всем кто создал этот форум и тем кто работает над поддержкой его существования!

----------


## Nusay

Спасибо большое за радушие, все сделаем как скажешь, Танечка)))

----------


## ненька

> Танюша, здравствуйте!


И вам Валя, здравствуйте. Народ принимайте рудничане подтягиваются. Девушка с нашего небольшого городка, болеющая праздниками.

----------


## АлексаА

Здравствуйте! Принимайте новичка! Зовут меня Александра. очень рада,что попала именно к вам. надеюсь на вашу поддержку  и помощь. Думаю и сама стану полезной!

----------


## Mosquito

А такой вопросик вот возник... )) А как на форуме тему создать?

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо большое за радушие, все сделаем как скажешь, Танечка)))


Нюсь, ты ооочень хорошенькая, спасибо за аву! теперь еще через твой кабинет найди функцию "Редактировать подпись" и впиши туда своё имя, чтоб все люди знали, КАК к тебе обращаться. Там же, в подписи, можешь написать какую-ни будь знАчмсую для тебя цитату или афоризм...А можешь и не писать)))
Ты и какого города/местечка в Крыму??? Мы как-то встречались с форумчанами  у вас в Песчаном, жили в палаточном лагере у моря...

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

> твоя аваторка и моя подпись - близняшки


Ага, Маринчик, близняшки, а может и двойняшки! Ты права Костроум сити, Шарья! :Laie 48:

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

> и если уж дружить, то-с открытыми забралами)))Фото на аву. пожааааааааааалуйста)))


Будет сделано!!!! :Connie 1:

----------


## Курица

> Будет сделано!!!!


Молодец, возьми пирожок с полочки!!Красотка из 



> Костроум сити, Шарья


 :Tender:

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

> возьми пирожок с полочки!!


  :Yahoo:

----------


## Марина Миг

> Ты права Костроум сити, Шарья!


Анютка, велкам!  :Meeting:  ни разу в ваших краях не была, хотя подружка оттуда родом. Дальше Кадыя не забирались  :Smile3:  А наша форумчанка Света Романова недавно были у вас, проездом, сказала, что больше через нашу область ни ногой  :Taunt:  Дороги... такие дороги...

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

> Анютка, велкам!


Спасибо, вам, дорогие девченочки!!!!! :Tender: 



> Дороги... такие дороги...


И Света ох как права, дороги и правда ужас!!!  :Blink:

----------


## Курица

*Храбрая сердцем*, Ань, ты уже поняла, как и что на форуме? По темкам пробежалась?
Имей в виду, что если ты в какой-то оставила пост-то на ту темку ты автоматически делаешься подписанной, и через кабинет свой туда можешь заходить-тебе будут приходить уведомления о новых в ней постах, это очень удобно.
Если что интересует-смело спрашивай. Можешь-тут, а лучше-тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137726 
И вообще всю эту темку прочти-часто ВСЕХ новичков интересуют ПОХОЖИЕ проблемы.
А так-прочла, и изобретать велосипед не нужно)))
Удачи! :Aga:

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

> Если что интересует-смело спрашивай. Можешь-тут, а лучше-тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137726


 :061:  :049:   С удовольствием!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Sемицветик

Ой, ну наконец -то я вернулась в " курятник". Я так по всему соскучилась, но времени вообще не было. Под конец года то контрольные, то сборы , то мои первоклашки расшалились, но теперь........школа всё -позади, остался только лагерь "Малышок". УРААААА!!!!!
Танюш, у меня вопрос: в школе выдалась минутка и я хотела зайти на форум, но нет, пишет не то..., то не тот пароль, то логин_- не пускает, попробуйте ёще раз. Быстрей прибежала домой, вхожу со своего компа-всё нормально. Почему с другого не пускает??? :No2:

----------


## Курица

> Почему с другого не пускает???


 :Grin: 
*светлана 7*, Свет, чтоб ответить на твой вопрос-присылай комп по почте-гляну-объясню :Grin: почтовый адрес кину в личку :Grin: 
Шучу................
Кто ж знает, почему?
Наверное, в своем у тебя закладка на форум ведет, да? :Derisive: ...а с работы ты, возможно, какую-нить буковку не так написала, или КапсЛок был нажат, или что-то подзабыла в пароле...

----------


## Курица

> вернулась в " *курятник*"


 :Blush2: как говорит моя Стаська, "не галяви это пахое сово"(плохое слово)когда я её толстухой называю))), у нас Ин-КУ батор(от названия форума)-к курятнику отношения не имеет :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Sемицветик

> к курятнику отношения не имеет


Тысячу раз согласна, видно заработалась, ну что тут скажешь, прошу прощения..... :Blush2:  Торопилась сказать, что всё я на месте..... :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> ну что тут скажешь, прошу прощения..... Торопилась сказать, что всё я на месте.


Проехали,Свет)))))))))))))))Знаю, что такое конец уч.года-сама всю жизнь ем этот хлеб... :Taunt:

----------


## Нина Сергушова

Весёлые люди, однако, Курочкины дети! Рада всех приветствовать, надеюсь, примите на своё подворье!

----------


## Курица

> Весёлые люди, однако, Курочкины дети!


Весёлые, оптимистичные, гостеприимные,творческие - это всё о них!!!!




> примите на своё подворье!


Нина, да с радостью!!! Как раз тебя нам и не хватало!!!
У нас с Барабинского подворья еще как раз никого не было!!!!!!!
(кстати, а где это такая местность, и чем славится, кроме как Сергушовыми??? :Grin: )

----------


## Олесинья

И снова Здравствуйте. Я появляюсь тут оооочень редко. Увы, но часто не получается. Но я не забываю про вас. Хотя мало с кем знакома((( Надеюсь, что наше общение на этом не прекратится

----------


## Курица

*Олесинья*, ну ты не тушуйся,мало ли-



> мало с кем знакома


Курочка тебя помнит!!!!!!!
НЕ ПЕРЕЖИВАЙ. Только тебя нам и не хватало! :Grin:

----------


## Барон

Приветствую всех форумчан!
Зовут меня Вадим.
Попал на Ваш сайт по рекомендации.
Я начинающий , а по сему... вопросов будет много  :Blush2: 
С радостью и благодарностью приму советы и помощь.
Ну и в своей не откажу, если нужна будет таковая.

----------


## PAN

*Барон*, с прибытием... :br: 

Осваивайся, осматривайся... Будут вопросы - задавай...

----------


## Ольгия

*Барон*, 
Вадим, рады видеть тебя! В чём можем - поможем!

----------


## Еленочка32

Здравствуйте! Решила и я, наконец-то, побродить по вашему сайту. Зарегистрировалась давно, а вот влиться в ваш творческий коллектив долго не решалась. Теперь исправляюсь! Примите в свои ряды?

----------


## Ольгия

> Примите в свои ряды?


Леночка-Еленочка! Ну а как же!!!! С удовольствием! Расскажи нам кто ты, что ты. Какие ведёшь праздники? Давно ли? В чём нужна помощь?

----------


## Еленочка32

Очень рада такому радушному приему!!! Я - ведущая праздников, но с небольшим опытом, т.к. занимаюсь этим только в свое удовольствие и в свободное от работы время (работаю учителем русского языка: сами понимаете - ЕГЭ, тетради, программы и т.п.). Началось все с тех времен, когда еще подрабатывала старшей вожатой. Люди видели, как работаю с аудиторией, какие готовлю праздники, и однажды попросили провести юбилей. Провела, а дальше... сарафанное радио сделало свое дело. Но, повторюсь, провожу нечасто: за три года юбилеев 25 и одна свадьба (у моей выпускницы). Вот как-то так. Но от этого своего "хобби" получаю огромную радость!!! Вот пришла к вам чему-нибудь научиться, а в будущем может быть чем-то и поделиться.

----------


## Ольгия

*Еленочка32*, 
Ну, осматривайся, погуляй по форуму, будут вопросы - спрашивай!

----------


## Барон

Спасибо за теплый прием!!!
Мой опыт ограничивается организацией детских утренников и вечеринок для студентов. Но и то было так давно... Сейчас пробую влиться в команду тамады :Smile3: 
Начать предложено с сопровождения дневных катаний... Две, три точки по городу по 20-30 минут. Нужно чем то развлечь свиту молодых, пока те фотографируются.
Подскажите!!! Где можно подглядеть?

----------


## Ольгия

> Начать предложено с сопровождения дневных катаний.


Вадим, отправлю-ка я тебя к Анютке, пост 9
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...95#post4823295

----------


## Барон

*Ольгия*,  Спасибо !!! Отправился...  :Yes4:

----------


## Олесинья

Люди добрые, подскажите пожалуйста. Нарисовалась свадьба на эту субботу. У молодых Каравая не будет. Чем можно его заменить??? Бокалы бить будут, а вот каравая нет. Не знаю что придумать.

----------


## Олесинья

Мама Курочка, спасибо за теплый прием.  :flower:

----------


## Ольгия

> Люди добрые, подскажите пожалуйста.


Повтори свой вопрос здесь, это специальная темка для помощи
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138594&page=36

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

Здравствуйте! SOS! SOS! ПОМОГИТЕ ЛЮДИ ДОБРЫЕ КТО ЧЕМ МОЖЕТ! А дело собственно вот в чем, через два дня вести выпускной - ну с этим проблем думаю не будет, за основу взяла сценарий свадьбы, разбавила школьной тематикой, вроде не плохой сценарий получился, да и успокаиваю себя тем, что выпускной в другом городе, кто там знаем КАК у нас проводят.  :Grin:  Хотя до этого выпускные никогда не вела.
   А сама проблема, в том что после выпускного им надо провести ДВА ЧАСА ЗОРЬКИ! А тут малого того что я весь интернет в поисках материала перерыла - ничего нет, так я даже примерно не представляю ЧТО И КАК проводить, т.к. сама до одиннадцатого класса не доучилась и что это и с чем его едят даже примерно не представляю!  :Tu:  Буду очень благодарна за любую помощь!

----------


## Ольгия

*Pro.prazdnik*, 
У нас есть прекрасная ведущая Виктория, задай вопрос её, только сначала прочитай всю её тему про выпускные, может быть, это уже обсуждалось
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137691

----------


## Ruchkina

Доброго времени суток всем:) Зарегистрировалась уже около месяца назад, но активно начала просматривать форум совсем недавно! И уже ни раз выручал меня! Зовут меня Ольга, я совсем начинающая ведущая из г.Сургута, мне 22 года, пока работаю только с детками, на взрослую аудитории что-то, как то страшновато!)) Хотела бы узнать где можно узнавать, зарнее, о семинарах, фестивалях, школах итд вообщем о курсах повышения квалификации в праздничной индустрии?? Вроде находила темы, но там или уже прошедшие встречи описываться или же прям впритык впритык...может есть где прям на весь 2014 год расписано??Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ольгия

> где можно узнавать, заранее, о семинарах, фестивалях, школах и т.д. вообщем о курсах повышения квалификации в праздничной индустрии??


Оля, насколько я знаю, сейчас летние каникулы практически у всех мастеров, ведущих вебинары. Кроме Марины Зайкиной, тема её занятий  "От создания сайта до продвижения бренда в интернете" см здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138701

----------


## Ольгия

*Ruchkina*, 
Оля, вот ссылки тем, где можно будет поучиться у наших мастеров:
Марина Морозова http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...65#post4876965
Татьяна Жегунова http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...26#post4871326
Елена Мартынова http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...39#post4875739
Екатерина Степанова http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...72#post4866172
Елена Матвиенко http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...91#post4861491
Элина Моденова http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...06#post4864306
Яна Губанова http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...71#post4874071

Ты где-то с августа-месяца заглядывай туда почаще и будешь в курсе дел.

----------


## Smetanka

Привет всем. случайно как-то узнала про ваш сайт. еще толком не смотрела как и что здесь, но обратила внимание, что можно узнать про различные семинары- это прям отлично! 
надеюсь , что в ближайшее время куда-нибудь попаду, так попаду :)

----------


## Ольгия

> Привет всем. случайно как-то узнала про ваш сайт


Привет-привет! И вовсе не случайно! Это тебя судьба к нам закинула! Расскажи нам, Сметанка, как тебя зовут, чем занимаешься. Пообсмотрись на форуме, что тебя больше интересует. Учёба начнется с 1 сентября, а пока походи-почитай по темкам, пообзнакомься, здесь материала столько, что за лето и не успеешь всё пересмотреть. И реши для себя, где тебе интересней и нужнее. Будут вопросы, спрашивай, мы поможем и направим, куда надо.

----------


## Smetanka

> Привет-привет! И вовсе не случайно! Это тебя судьба к нам закинула! Расскажи нам, Сметанка, как тебя зовут, чем занимаешься. Пообсмотрись на форуме, что тебя больше интересует. Учёба начнется с 1 сентября, а пока походи-почитай по темкам, пообзнакомься, здесь материала столько, что за лето и не успеешь всё пересмотреть. И реши для себя, где тебе интересней и нужнее. Будут вопросы, спрашивай, мы поможем и направим, куда надо.


А Светой звать, более 5 лет занимаюсь проведением праздников различных. Спасибо за теплых прием. Буду смотреть здесь во все стороны :))

----------


## natashashev

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Наталия!Я пока всем новичкам новичок!Пытаюсь плыть по просторам ИН-Ку!Уже хочу со всеми знакомиться и общаться)

----------


## Ольгия

> Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Наталия!Я пока всем новичкам новичок!Пытаюсь плыть по просторам ИН-Ку!Уже хочу со всеми знакомиться и общаться)


Здравствуй, Наталия! И мы когда-то были новичками, а теперь стали большой дружной семьёй! Вливайся, рассказывай о себе, какими праздниками занимаешься, какие вопросы интересуют. Мы рады новым друзьям!

----------


## проказница

Здравствуйте все! Принимаете новичков? Хочется вариться, общаться, делиться, вообщем движение это жизнь. очень хочу к Вам и с Вами!

----------


## Ольгия

> Здравствуйте все! Принимаете новичков? Хочется вариться, общаться, делиться, вообщем движение это жизнь. очень хочу к Вам и с Вами!


Здравствуй-здравствуй, Проказница и шалунишка! Конечно, принимаем!!! Заходи, обустраивайся, ищи уголок, где тебе будет наиболее удобно. Расскажи нам о себе, какими праздниками занимаешься, что тебе интересно. На все вопросы постараемся ответить и направить, куда надо.

----------


## ksu0905

Ой как дружненько у вас! И я к вам хочу!!! Примите? Я совсем новичок, в арсенале имею только две проведенные свадьбы (у родственников и у друзей), а теперь хочется в большое плавание)))

----------


## Ольгия

> И я к вам хочу!!! Примите?


Ну, конечно, примем! Как тебя зовут, Ксюша наверное? Что тебя интересует, в какие направить темы?

----------


## Надя-лимонадя

Здравствуйте! Слава Богу я пришла! И теперь никуда отсюда на уйду, даже и не выгоняйте! А еще и на форумы Ваши буду ездить! Вооооооот!

----------


## Ольгия

> Здравствуйте! Слава Богу я пришла!


Здравствуй, Наденька! Мы очень рады тебя видеть! Давай, вливайся, рассказывай о своих тамадейских пристрастиях. Очень буду ждать, когда пройдет время, и ты напишешь: Я была на встрече в реале НАШЕГО форума!!!!!

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

*Ольгия*, спасибо вам за то, что вы так радужно принимаете всех новичков. Поверьте, это очень важно (и не только для новичков!)

----------


## светлана дк

Привет. Вот и я!

----------


## Ольгия

> Ольгия, спасибо вам за то, что вы так радушно принимаете всех новичков.


Таня, спасибо за добрые слова! Просто я очень хорошо помню себя-новичка, как всего боялась, боялась даже просто общения, мне казалось, здесь все такие мэтры, а кто такая я? Но была также по-доброму принята в коллектив, в наш коллектив, ставший родным. Поэтому и хочу сказать, если вы к нам с доброй душой - мы всем вам рады!



> Привет. Вот и я!


Светлана! И тебе мы очень рады! Чем занимаешься, где живешь? Знаю Раменское в Московской области, а вот чтоб так, ласково, Рамешки - не слышала. Рассказывай!

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Я хоть вроде бы и давно зарегистрирована на сайте (ещё в 2011 году), но только год как открыла по настоящему для себя этот сайт. Здесь, действительно, обитают очень отзывчивые люди, которые делятся своими изюминками, помогают стать нам, новичкам, более уверенными. А главное помогают усовершенствоваться... 
Я вот с каждым днём открываю для себя какие-то новые темы. Многое ещё и не успела пересмотреть...

----------


## t.re

> Просто я очень хорошо помню себя-новичка, как всего боялась, боялась даже просто общения, мне казалось, здесь все такие мэтры, а кто такая я? Но была также по-доброму принята в коллектив, в наш коллектив, ставший родным.


А Олечка и меня когда - то на форуме встретила - приветила!  и стала первым другом!!! За 2 сообщения она научила меня и музыку выставлять, и подпись делать, и дружиться!!! и что самое главное - от того, что на тебя обратили внимание, так стало на душе тепло и приятно!Оля :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> А Олечка и меня когда - то на форуме встретила - приветила!  и стала первым другом!!! За 2 сообщения она научила меня и музыку выставлять, и подпись делать, и дружиться!!! и что *самое главное - от того, что на тебя обратили внимание, так стало на душе тепло и приятно*!


В этом и есть цель нашего Ин-Ку батора - помочь на первых порах осмотреться :Aga:

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Спасибо, форумчане, за вашу доброту! :Tender:

----------


## Нала

Всем доброго вечера))) спасибо вам, форумчане за вашу доброту))) второй день пытаюсь разобраться в системе форума))) с телефона безумно не удобно(((( ибо "ростелеком" качеством проводного интернет-соединения не балует!
Скажите, а фото только посредством ссылок вставляются???

----------


## Ольгия

> а фото только посредством ссылок вставляются???


Да, сначала надо загрузить на файлообменник, а потом сюда ссылочкой. Увы, по-другому никак ((((

----------


## Нала

Ребят, всем доброго вечера, как справляетесь с демпингом? Сегодня у меня увела юбилей ведущая, которая готова оттарабанить неограниченное количество часов БЕЗ МУЗЫКАНТА (на музыкальном центре) за 3000 руб!!!! Скажите, может я чего не понимаю? Как вы относитесь к работе без поддержки диджея? И как реагируете на демпинг? 
Я сказала заказчице, что высоко ценю свой труд и не готова делать такие скидки.

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

Да, Нал, неприятно! Мне тоже в эту субботу посчастливилось услышать о себе вот что (причем говорил человек, который к банкету не имеет отношения): "Но ведь Аннушка до 12 ночи с ними не пляшет, как другие ведущие, а определенное время!" Ничего я ей не сказала, почему я должна перед ней оправдываться! Сколько заказчик сказал по времени я нужна, столько я и с ними (если продлевают еще работаю). Налочка, не переживай, как то эти моменты надо пережить! И лови для поднятия настроения  :Laie 41:  :Tatice 06:

----------


## Люсьена Милая

Здравствуйте. Наверное, раз двадцатый пытаюсь зайти на форум, то не пускают на тему которая мне нужна, то не там. где нужно оказываюсь.... Подскажите, с чего начать. чтобы иметь доступ ко всем темам. с удовольствием буду общаться и делиться своими наработками и идеями

----------


## Нала

Анютик, спасибо за поддержку)))) музыканты мои говорят: - "будем биться за тебя")))))) а вообще я думаю все со мной согласятся, в том, что свой труд надо ценить и уважать! И ценить нужно высоко! Не спроста же мы покупаем, сами стараемся написать программы, чего-то придумываем, развиваемся! Нам колбасу в магазине никто не продаст с 50% скидкой)))) и я думаю, что если клиент ТВОЙ - он будет готов заплатить любые деньги! И только к этому стоит стремиться! И куда лучше отработать две свадьбы по 10000 руб., чем четыре по 5000 руб.

----------


## Ольгия

> не пускают на тему которая мне нужна, то не там. где нужно оказываюсь.... Подскажите, с чего начать. чтобы иметь доступ ко всем темам. с удовольствием буду общаться и делиться своими наработками и идеями


Милая Люсьена! Такие правила на форуме, что пока ты не наберёшь 30 сообщений (полезных, конструктивных, а не болталки), многие темы для тебя пока что будут  закрыты. Вот делись здесь своими наработками, и волшебный ларчик для тебя откроется! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379&page=8
Или общайся в любой теме из следующего списка http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276

----------


## Smetanka

> Милая Люсьена! Такие правила на форуме, что пока ты не наберёшь 30 сообщений (полезных, конструктивных, а не болталки), многие темы для тебя пока что будут  закрыты. Вот делись здесь своими наработками, и волшебный ларчик для тебя откроется! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379&page=8
> Или общайся в любой теме из следующего списка http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276


я такая же как Люсьена Милая :) спасибо, что направили! Верной идем дорогой, товарищи! :Vishenka 25:

----------


## I'm Sasha))

Добрый вечер всем! Ой..у нас почти утро..))) И вот так, скажу вам, часто кончается мой вечер - я замечаю, что почти утро! А почему? А потому что пропадаю здесь на форуме! Большое спасибо моей куколке - Анюточке за то что открыла для меня этот сайт! Мне здесь жутко нравится и хочется придумывать, писать, творить! И не только по части ведения, но и в разделе "Поэзия", т.к. пописываю на досуге.)) 

О чем вам всем рассказать, дорогие форумчане? Я - актриса театра, из актерской семьи, веду праздники еще) Так же пишу сценарии концертов и детских праздников. Творческий человек - что уж тут добавить? Ах..да.. Я еще мамулька двоих прекрасных принцесс. Хотя, нет. Младшая - не принцесса, она - богиня. (это у нас шуточное разделение такое. старшая всегда принцессой была и теперь требует, чтоб младшую называли по-другому)

Я хочу открыть в "Мастерских" свою темку и буду там делиться с вами своими наработками и фишечками с удовольствием! Конечно, я пока пропадаю в чтении и переваривании всего имеющегося здесь материала(очень много надо перечитать а времени в сутках не хватает) , но вскоре , думаю, начну писать. 

В "Поэзии" я уже есть. Приходите в мой поэтический домик отдохнуть.

Очень рада знакомству с форумом! Принимайте, в свои ряды, вобщем.

----------


## Курица

> Очень рада знакомству с форумом! Принимайте, в свои ряды, вобщем.


Проходи, грейся возле нашего творческого костра,Саш. Да еще и сама дровишки подкидывай, чтоб трещали весело, и мы могли греться у твоего таланта :Tender:

----------


## I'm Sasha))

> Проходи, грейся возле нашего творческого костра,Саш. Да еще и сама дровишки подкидывай, чтоб трещали весело, и мы могли греться у твоего таланта


Засмущали.. :Blush2:  Ну, талант еще надо проявить. Обещаю над этим поработать. Спасибо за гостеприимство.[IMG]http://s19.******info/865626799133d5d28e8ebdcf7ca6df0e.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

*I'm Sasha))*, Саша, ава у тебя классная!!!

----------


## malaya medvedica

Всем доброго времени суток! Я-Медведева Екатерина, своё творческое объединение называю- Малая Медведица. Помимо проведения торжеств я живу русской культурой. Очень люблю песни,игры, танцы, заканчивала колледж и институт по классу домры- русский народный инструмент. В проведении торжества придерживаюсь ненавязчивого, непошлого стиля ведения, всегда стараюсь включить в свою программу что-то новенькое. Из личных качеств- я добрая и взбалмошная)))
Самое оригинальное на данный момент,что я делала- тараканьи бега на свадьбе Чикаго)))Много вложила в это сил-купила,дома к ним привыкала,потому что боялась,в строительном магазине подобрала облицовочный материал,который служил им дорожками для бегов))))Надеюсь впереди будет ещё много чего интересненького! Чего и всем желаю!!!!

----------


## I'm Sasha))

> *I'm Sasha))*, Саша, ава у тебя классная!!!


Да-да.)) Это - Я. В образе)) Гарна Дивчина) Скоро поменяю аву на обыкновенную фотку.

----------


## I'm Sasha))

> Всем доброго времени суток! Я-Медведева Екатерина, своё творческое объединение называю- Малая Медведица. Помимо проведения торжеств я живу русской культурой. Очень люблю песни,игры, танцы, заканчивала колледж и институт по классу домры- русский народный инструмент. В проведении торжества придерживаюсь ненавязчивого, непошлого стиля ведения, всегда стараюсь включить в свою программу что-то новенькое. Из личных качеств- я добрая и взбалмошная)))
> Самое оригинальное на данный момент,что я делала- тараканьи бега на свадьбе Чикаго)))Много вложила в это сил-купила,дома к ним привыкала,потому что боялась,в строительном магазине подобрала облицовочный материал,который служил им дорожками для бегов))))Надеюсь впереди будет ещё много чего интересненького! Чего и всем желаю!!!!


Привет, вам, Медведица! Ну, и рисковый вы человек - ТАРАКАНЫ НА СВАДЬБЕ!!! Я бы не рискнула. Оригинальненько.[IMG]http://s15.******info/e325d5243176908d29ebe873e89ec23d.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Тигренок777

Всем добрый вечер! Меня зовут Елена. Я еще совсем - совсем новичок. Провела 4 свадьбы и 7 юбилеев. Свадьбы  нравиться проводить больше и легче для меня. Очень рада что оказалась на форуме, читаю сутками взахлеб. Столько всего интересного. Вы мне очень помогли, у меня такая проблемка, мне еще пока очень страааашно! Первые минут пятнадцать сильно "колбасит". А после Вашего форума чувствую себя более уверенно. Спасибо Вам, что Вы есть!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*malaya medvedica*, круто с тараканами, Катя! :Ok: 
я б не рискнула)))
*Тигренок777*, привет, Лена! еще чуток освоишься здесь и уже ничего не будет страшно)

----------


## Тигренок777

Спасибо за теплый прием!!!

----------


## Курица

> Всем добрый вечер! Меня зовут Елена.





> сем доброго времени суток! Я-Медведева Екатерина


Леночка и Катерина, милости прошу  к нашему шалашу!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Тигренок777

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Любаша- краса

Здравствуйте, Танюша и все-все-все!!! Я зарегистрировалась не очень давно. На форум всегда захожу с удовольствием. Спасибо, Танюша, что всех под своё крыло собираешь. Очень много идей интересных бывает. с листочком календаря вообще супер. Молодожёны аж пищат от восторга, когда такую красоту вручаю им.

----------


## Курица

> Я зарегистрировалась не очень давно. На форум всегда захожу с удовольствием. Спасибо, Танюша, что всех под своё крыло собираешь.


*Любаша- краса*, да ты уже давненько у нас! А постов маловато... :Tu: Так что - как там в твоей  :Grin:  "именной" песне-то поётся?
"Баба-Люба, давай, давай,давайййййййййййййййй!"... :Yahoo: 
Общайся на форуме-и тебе откроется еще сотня дверей, доселе недоступных :Ok: 



> Спасибо, Танюша, что всех под своё крыло собираешь. Очень много идей интересных бывает. с листочком календаря вообще супер. Молодожёны аж пищат от восторга, когда такую красоту вручаю им.


Любаша, а вот тут- продолжение про листок)))
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...76#post4888376 
пост 100 и 104)))

----------


## бубочка

А я по моему здесь не отметилась :Blush2:  Прописалась у вас не так давно, так что тоже новичок, принимайте :Victory:

----------


## Курица

> А я по моему здесь не отметилась


Света, не красней-раз написала пост в эту темку-будем считать-отметилась))))))))



> Прописалась у вас не так давно, так что тоже новичок, принимайте


Принимаем-принимаем!!!!
Ты больше месяца на форуме, а писать стесняешься??? Не бойся, задавай вопросы, анализируй прочитанное!!!Как только наберешь 30 сообщений-перед тобой откроется доступ в те темки, которые ПОКА скрыты под грифом "Личный". А там мног интересного))))))))))
так что-будь писателем. а не только читателем,Свет :Aga:

----------


## olesya9

Здравствуйте ,возьмите и меня под свое крыло. Меня зовут Евгения, занимаюсь разным ведением - свадьбы, юбилеи, детские праздники, вообшем берусь за то, что интересно. Вот и сейчас взялась за свадьбу, на которой жених и невеста женятся по второму разу (повторные браки). как таковой свадьбы им не надо, "Главное, чтобы гостям было весело" (слова невесты). Подскажите, пожалуста, что можно сделать интересненькое, а может и пошлете куды в темы на форуме.

----------


## Курица

> возьмите и меня под свое крыло.


Пожалуйста, полезай, если жара не пугает)))Под крылом-то жарковато сейчас, у нас, к примеру, и вечером+31 :Grin: 
А ты где именно в России живёшь? Россия -матушка большааааааааааааааая :Meeting: 



> Меня зовут Евгения


 :Blink:  хм...оригинальный же ник ты себе выбрала,Жень :Grin: Женя и Олеся-очень похожие имена :Aga: 



> занимаюсь разным ведением - свадьбы, юбилеи, детские праздники, вообшем берусь за то, что интересно.


значит, ты специалист широкого профиля! :Victory:  Я так не умею :Tu: 



> сейчас взялась за свадьбу, на которой жених и невеста *женятся по второму разу* (повторные браки). как таковой свадьбы им не надо, "Главное, чтобы гостям было весело" (слова невесты). Подскажите, пожалуста, что можно сделать интересненькое, а может и пошлете куды в темы на форуме.


Пошлём, отчего ж не послать?
Но с января прошлого года -то есть за полтора года на форуме-ты создала только 6 сообщений, и вряд ли в те темки, где это обсуждали  не раз, у тебя есть вход...
Хотя-попробуй пройти по ссылочке
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=117

----------


## Сяпа

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут как и предыдущего "цыплёнка " -Евгения. Вот сижу на месте и топочу ножонками...Как много всего хочется сделать.. Вела в феврале свадьбу подруги-гостей всех знала. Было  интересно, но страшновато. Сейчас  надо провести свадьбу знакомых, но гости- незнакомые люди. Подскажите пожалуйста, как мне выбрать ди-джея? Чем он мне может помогать? Сколько ему надо платить? Аппаратура чья? Просто на свадьбе подруге мне помогал муж-светомузыка, микрофоны, домашний кинотеатр и ноутбук. Вроде как хватило. Но тут свадьба другого уровня. Вот думаю спросить у DJ в том ресторане, где будет проходить вечер, может он согласится. Надеюсь, написала понятно. Немного "очкую" я.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут как и предыдущего "цыплёнка " -Евгения.


Женя ,здравствуй!
Твои вопросы 



> как мне выбрать ди-джея? Чем он мне может помогать? Сколько ему надо платить? Аппаратура чья?


я скопировала в другую темку, сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137726 
Там больше шансов, чтобы их увидели старожилы и посоветовали тебе что-то. :Aga:  А то эта темка, где мы находимся, как бы для знакомства, и тк, кто давно на форуме, не так уж часто сбда заглядывают :Meeting: 



> думаю спросить у DJ в том ресторане, где будет проходить вечер, может он согласится.


как вариант. Может, и согласится, только, естественно, за деньги, которые ему заплатят твои заказчики.
НО может и не согласиться, к примеру, если он поющий  DJ и приходит на работу к определенному вечернему (позднему) часу.
Если ты намкркна вести свадьбы и другие праздники и жальше, то нужно "прошерстить"круг твоих знакомых и найти человека со своей аппаратурой и с тем, о чём ты писала



> светомузыка, микрофоны, домашний кинотеатр и ноутбук


Или мужа задействуй вновь-так у нас многие девушки делают-тогда вся оплате идет в один кошелёк.



> Сколько ему надо платить?


это зависит от вашего региона и от уже сложившихся расценок на вашем рынке ведущих-поспрашивай...



> Чем он мне может помогать?


Он озвучивает тебя полностью (подложка под тосты, интерактивы, анимашки, игры, театры-экспромты и т.п.) и ставит музычку на танц.паузы.
Причём на озвучки в основном музыку и нарезки подбираешь ты...ну, или у тебя должен быть такой высококлассный диджей, что у него, как в Греции, "всё есть"-есть любая озвучка...что для меня-из области редкостей музейного плана))))))))

Дерзай! Дорогу осилит идущий!!!
И заглядывай в темку "Не терпящие отлагательств вопросы новичков", то есть сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137726  - там тебе тоже могут дать ответы на твои животрепещущие вопросы,Жень. :Aga:

----------


## jhtirb408

ВСЕМ ВСЕМ ВСЕМ Привет!!! 
Я Новичок, как на этом сайте, так в своем деле...а дельце-то такое у меня: Сидя во втором декретном отпуске, решилась я детишек своих развлечь на дне рождении, так так затянуло, что теперь веду дни рождения у всех желающих))). Люблю проводить праздники в красивых костюмах, продуманных до мелочей, и с яркими реквизитами. Все что использую в своих сценариях, изготавливает моя систер, за что ей ОГРОМНОООЕ Спасибки!!!
Здесь, хочу пообщаться с творческими людьми, занимающимися детскими праздниками!!! Побольше наблатыкаться в этом деле!!! Может и идейки новые в реквизитах и сценариях надыбать))))). Ну если надо и своими поделиться))))

----------


## KAlinchik

*jhtirb408*, привет! Заходи, осваивайся) как тебя зовут?

----------


## jhtirb408

> *jhtirb408*, привет! Заходи, осваивайся) как тебя зовут?



Меня зовут Светлана.

Кстати, не могли бы меня направить, где можно кричалочки деньрожденческие посмотреть?

----------


## Курица

> не могли бы меня направить, где можно кричалочки деньрожденческие посмотреть?


Светлан, ссылку дам, но если ты туда не попадёшь, значит, нет еще у тебя входа в некоторые темки- "Порог"для новичков-месяц на форуме и 30 результативных сообщений.
Ведь у нас принято общаться. захожане зайдут, сверху все посмотрят, и уйдут. А тем, кто остается, доступны все залежи форума. Поэтому-пиши, читай, читай и пиши)))Реагируй на то. что прочла-не обязательно сразу вываливать горы материала)))
Хотя-тебе повезло-туда, о чем ты спросила, вход для любых зарегистрированных поьзователей. Это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135569

----------


## бубочка

Я пока что еще не разобралась , что к чему, тем много, охота все охватить, все прочитать, тут все такие умнички, столько интересного пишут, жаль что в сутках только 24 часа :Smile3:

----------


## jhtirb408

[QUOTE=Курица;4892521]Светлан, ссылку дам, но если ты туда не попадёшь, значит, нет еще у тебя входа в некоторые темки- "Порог"для новичков-месяц на форуме и 30 результативных сообщений.
Ведь у нас принято общаться. захожане зайдут, сверху все посмотрят, и уйдут. А тем, кто остается, доступны все залежи форума. Поэтому-пиши, читай, читай и пиши)))Реагируй на то. что прочла-не обязательно сразу вываливать горы материала)))
Хотя-тебе повезло-туда, о чем ты спросила, вход для любых зарегистрированных поьзователей. Это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135569

Спасибочки большое. Сейчас почитаем!!!
Ваши советы, взяты на заметку:-))), постараюсь быть активной))))

----------


## jhtirb408

С сылочкой ознакоминлась. Спасибо.  :Smile3: 
Правда , я имела ввиду кричалочки для деток, с хлопаньем, топаньем и тд.... :Derisive: 

И еще есть ли на сайте материалы и статьи связанные с реквизитом для игр (детских). :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> я имела ввиду кричалочки для деток, с хлопаньем, топаньем и тд..


Света, ты спросила:



> где можно кричалочки деньрожденческие посмотреть?


я тебя послала :Grin:  Слов "для детей" я в просьбе не узрела :Meeting: 




> Правда , я имела ввиду кричалочки для деток, с хлопаньем, топаньем и тд....
> 
> И еще есть ли на сайте материалы и статьи связанные с реквизитом для игр (детских).


ты сейчас во взрослом разделе, а есть специальный, детский, и там уже всё спросишь, это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128

----------


## jhtirb408

> Света, ты спросила:
> 
> я тебя послала Слов "для детей" я в просьбе не узрела
> 
> 
> 
> ты сейчас во взрослом разделе, а есть специальный, детский, и там уже всё спросишь, это тут:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128


Извините!!! Еще не ориентируюсь по сайту :Blush2: 
простите хулиганку :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Извините!!! Еще не ориентируюсь по сайту
> простите хулиганку


 Свет, брось-тот не ошибается, кто ничего не делает. А ты молодец, пытливая!!!ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ!!!
ЗЫ))))))))))))и никакая не фИлЮганка :Grin:

----------


## norushka

Всем привет!!! Зовут меня Ольга, зарегистрировалась на сайте еще в мае, но долго не осмеливалась писать....
Была геологом, бродила по сайту, изучала, восхищалась, какие вы все талантищи!!!!
Я не профессионал провожу корпоративы на работе, дни рождения родных и друзей, недавно провела свою первую свадьбу...
Создавать праздник для людей мне безумно нравится, но не решаюсь начать этим заниматься всерьез, основная профессия совсем не связана с праздниками.
Ну, вот, вроде представилась, принимайте в свою дружную семью

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет!!! Зовут меня Ольга


здравствуй,Оль, а я -Курочка, зовут меня Татьяной.
А иногда меня даже не зовут (ну, в смысле новички-потому что, как ты, стесняются и работают геологами))), так я  сама прихожу, и предлагаю послать их куда-нибудь)))))
Ну :Grin: , не на какие -нибудь буквы алфавита, конечно, а...в те темки, что им интересны!
Давай и тебя пошлю.
Определись, куда больше всего охота заглянуть, и я ...пошлю))))))... :Ok: 



> Создавать праздник для людей мне безумно нравится, но *не решаюсь* начать этим заниматься всерьез, основная профессия совсем не связана с праздниками.


а у кого она связана с праздником, основная -то??? Раз-два-и обчёлся.
так что не бойся. Посмотрела я те материалы, что ты уже выставила-молодец, на верном пути(ИМХО)!
Так что-дерзай,Оль.
 :Aga:

----------


## norushka

Спасибо, Танюша, за теплый прием!!!! Буду стараться быть полезной форуму!!!

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо, Танюша, за теплый прием!!!! Б*уду стараться быть полезной форуму!*!!


 :Grin:  :Ok: 
похожа наша переписка на 
-Будь готова!
-Всегда готова!
 :Grin:  не находишь???

Кстати-я тебе в репутацию написала-ты увидела это?

----------


## norushka

> Кстати-я тебе в репутацию написала-ты увидела это?


Да, увидела, спасибо)))
У меня вопрос созрел, я думала, что буду автоматически подписана на темки в которых оставляю сообщения, но подписок ноль...
Я что-то не так поняла?

----------


## Курица

> я думала, что буду автоматически подписана на темки в которых оставляю сообщения


да,именно так и должно быть, а не иначе. Может,дело в твоём браузере?Ты через какой заходишь?

----------


## norushka

> Может,дело в твоём браузере?Ты через какой заходишь?


Через мазилу

----------


## гвоздичка...

Здравствуйте, форумчане!!!!!Пишу,ура,я смелая!Отвела первую свадьбу ведущей,тамада для меня ещё громко ,уж очень просила невеста.Денег я конечно не брала.Боялась провалить.Но всё получилось. Я была ещё и фотограф-с загса и до ресторана.Два в одном. Этим я раньше чуть-чуть занималась ещё с Зенитом.Получила такой подъём внутренних сил,что хочу продолжения банкета. Гости и молодые были довольны,я это видела по лицам, да и сама была в ударе.Я хочу расти,я знаю что могу.Хочу быть профессиональной тамадой.На работе всё время чудю.Помогите,с чего начать,может в Омске есть какие курсы?Анна.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, форумчане!!!!!Пишу,ура,я смелая!


мо-ло-лец, что 15  августа зарегилась-и сразу пишешь,Анна!!!!!!



> Отвела первую свадьбу ведущей





> Получила такой подъём внутренних сил,что *хочу продолжения банкета*. Гости и молодые были довольны,я это видела по лицам, да и сама была в ударе


знаешь, новичкам всегда везёт!!!Наверное, потому именно, что они "в ударе" ни кого и ничего не видят вокруг себя, держась НА ВОЛНЕ желания все сделать хорошо))))
Раз понравилось, раз хочешь продолжения-ты в нужном местеэ. итай, пиши, общайся.



> .Помогите,с чего начать


начать - с чтения форума! Тут есть твои земляки, найди их,пообщайся...они расскажут ситуацию в вашем городи ИЗНУТРИ.
А учиться можно и на Форуме в Академии он-лайн, посмотри тут:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=478 
У нас на Форуме функционирует *Международная Академия Мастеров event индустрии IN-KU*
(это обучающие курсы и *вебинары* для всех, кто хочет расти и совершенствоваться в профессии: для организаторов праздников, свадеб, юбилеев, корпоративов и т.п.; для музыкальных руководителей детских садов; для тех, кто хочет постичь секреты интернет рекламы, пиара и продвижения.). Сходи по ссылочке-выбери  себе куратора и-Вэлкам! :Meeting:

----------


## bagira72

> Пишу,ура,я смелая!Отвела первую свадьбу ведущей,тамада для меня ещё громко ,


Солнышко! Это очень здОрово, что ты отвела свадьбу "ведущей". Поверь, дорогая, что, в принципе, ВЕДУЩАЯ - звучит гораздо громче, чем тамада)) Значит, что ты смогла провести свадьбу, ВЕДЯ народ за собой!

----------


## Курица

> Это очень здОрово, что ты отвела свадьбу "ведущей". Поверь, дорогая, что, в принципе, ВЕДУЩАЯ - звучит гораздо громче, чем тамада)) Значит, что ты смогла провести свадьбу, ВЕДЯ народ за собой!


 :Aga: 
 :Blush2:  по мне.. так мы все-ведущие ...ведущие праздников и за собой...А тамада - это дядька с усами :Grin: 
Смотрим в словарь))):
*ТАМАДА́*, ы́, мн. тамады́, тама́д, м., одуш. [< груз. *tamadoba* старшинство во время пира]. Распорядитель пира, пирушки. Выбрать кого-н. тамадой.
Яндекс.Словари › Толковый словарь иноязычных слов. — 2008

----------


## Dinna

> мы все-ведущие ...ведущие праздников и за собой...А тамада - это дядька с усами


Вот-вот и я о том же..... У меня когда доча спрашивает, кем я работаю, мне так и хочется ей ответить: а по профессии, доча, я грузин с усами! :Grin: 
И, кстати, только придя на ин-ку, я поняла, что значит слово ведущая. Это действительно, не просто провести праздник и все, а вести людей через всю сюжетную линию.... Это очень захватывающе, как будто фильм снимаешь)

----------


## лорчик24

Здравствуйте....меня зовут Лариса. Я ваша соседка с форума ВКМ. Хотела попасть здесь у вас к девочкам из Германии . ...но несмогла .Похоже нужно набрать тоже положенное число сообщений??? Незнаю с чего начать ???? помогите !!! Очень тяжело начинать с нуля.

----------


## annuschka

*лорчик24*, добро пожаловать на наш форум!
Чтобы попасть в раздел "Говорит Германия" вроде нужно набрать 30 сообщений, поэтому распалагайся поудобней...походи по форуму,присмотрись,  представься, пообщайся для начала в доступных всем темах и потом уже пошпрехаем :Grin: 
 немецкий уголок "говорит Германия" http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=354

----------


## лорчик24

Здравствуй Аннушка ..... рада , что именно ты меня первая здесь встретила. Я очень много о тебе и твоём мастертве слышала и не только слышала но и видела твои работы .Сейчас тоже стала понемногу осваивать пайнт , большое спасибо шоумамчке за её помошь мне. Так хочиться попасть к вам , иногда нужен совет именно ведущих из Германии ....а у нас на форуме таковых нет ...ну почти .Бывают появяться и ..............исчезнут.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуй Аннушка ..... рада , что именно ты меня первая здесь встретила.


*лорчик24*, я Аннушку сюда прислала, чтобы тебе было не так "страшно".
Ты не думай, что 30 сообщений набрать сложно! Читай пока те темки, что тебе доступны, и какие-то свои мысли. по ходу чтения возникающие-пиши)Глядишь, и не заметишь, как все темки тебе откроются, которые ПОКА под грифом "Личный".

----------


## лорчик24

> *лорчик24*, я Аннушку сюда прислала, чтобы тебе было не так "страшно".
> Ты не думай, что 30 сообщений набрать сложно! Читай пока те темки, что тебе доступны, и какие-то свои мысли. по ходу чтения возникающие-пиши)Глядишь, и не заметишь, как все темки тебе откроются, которые ПОКА под грифом "Личный".


Ну от глаза хозяюшки нескоешься , неспрячишься.Спасибо вам Танюша (я думаю с именем не ошиблась ???? )Пошла бродить .....знакомиться.....

----------


## Курица

> Танюша (я думаю с именем не ошиблась ???? )


 :Aga: 
Как у Пушкина, помнишь? "Она звалась Татьяной" :Grin:

----------


## maks53

Добрый день!
Я новичок и очень хочу попасть под крылышко.....))))
Хотелось бы понять, где я могу посмотреть информацию о юбилеях.
Я делаю ролики в программе ProShow Producer, так получилось, что их тематика в основном юбилейная...
Все друзья и знакомые дожили до круглых дат.
Поскольку я по профессии режиссер, все ролики делаю со сценарием, хочу сказать, что это не просто.
Иногда очень долго приходиться ломать голову над сценарием, а его надо родить из готового фото и видео материала...
Если кому то интересно, могу поделиться уже осуществленными идеями.
Сейчас стоит такая задача : прошел юбилей, фото и видео - любительские..
В основном застолье и конкурсы....
Хочется сделать что то в стиле немого кино, потому что демонстрация такого материала просто так - совершенно не интересна.
Пока никакой сценарий не рождается.....((((
И искрометные фразы тоже...
Посоветуйте в какую тему мне можно заглянуть и вообще я по адресу обратилась?
!Пошлите меня" пожалуйста в правильно плавание по форуму...

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день!
> Я новичок и очень хочу попасть под крылышко.....))))


При вет. Считай, что ты уже -"под ним" :Grin: 



> Я делаю ролики в программе ProShow Producer, так получилось, что их тематика в основном юбилейная...
> Все друзья и знакомые дожили до круглых дат.
> Поскольку я по профессии режиссер, все ролики делаю со сценарием, хочу сказать, что это не просто.


У нас есть такая темка, даже несколько, я думаю, что тебе там будет интересно. Они были создани ы Ириной Ветер, которой уже нет с нами, светлая ей память...НО девочки.которых она "заразила" работой с фотофильмами-и именно в в программе ProShow Producer, продолжают там общаться, это сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=266 
Я дала ссылку на тему, подтемок там много-смотри,листай.
 Готовые работы можешь глянуть тут (старая темка, еще с 2010)_
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131387 
 и тут: действующая темка- http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136786 



> Поскольку я по профессии режиссер, все ролики делаю со сценарием, хочу сказать, что это не просто.


Здорово :Ok: Ты можешь быть нам очень полезна!!



> Пошлите меня" пожалуйста в правильно плавание по форуму...


Ещё хочу тебя "послать" :Grin:  на 4 буквы :Taunt:  - к дуэту *LIGA*, их авторская фишка-хоть и  в другой программе-но тебе ТОЧНО будет интересно: караоке-клип на фото юбиляров на юбилей, это здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=550 
Приятного тебе 



> плавания по форуму...


 и попутного ветра)))))))))))

----------


## maks53

К сожалению, пока никуда попасть не могу даже с по путным ветром ))))))

----------


## Курица

> пока никуда попасть не могу даже с по путным ветром ))))))


Надежда, начни с этих тем: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296 
особенно прочти это: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 
Месяц на форуме и 30 сообщений откроют тебе двери во все желанные темы! :Aga:

----------


## elen-ka20

*maks53*, спасибо за отзыв в репутаци.Я тоже пишу сценарии,только наооброт: сначала пишу,потом по нему мы снимаем и показываем прямо в зале на банкете .Сюжеты разные: "Робинзон", "12 стульев" и т.д.Вот буквально неделю назад сняли по фильму " Маска" ,которая с Джимми Керри.А через нееделю предстоит снимать по фильму "Операция Ы-часть "Студент".Сейчас как раз продумываю как написанное мною снять..Как на пример снять сцену в тролейбусе,где Лида  передаёт Шурику помаду , а он - дальше пассажирам.Очень хочу чтоб он был..
Видеоролики по свадьбе,юбелею и т.д. муж делает в проф.программах,но по сути самый яркие моменты.Ну впрочем как и  все.За исключением тематических банкетов.И опять же даже в таком варианте решающей становиться музыка,так как ролик и есть ролик: нарезка под музыку.
как будет доступ открыт во все темы- милости прошу.Периодически устраиваем мозговой штурм,обсуждаем,делимся.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137836&page=3
А для немого кино нет ни чего проще: состарить картинку(есть фильтры ,при чём есть даже выбор) ,чуть ускорить видео+ музыка "тапёра"(её тоже предстаточно) ,ну то есть музыка 20-30-х годов.А ещё можно в еальное видео вставлять сцены с немых фильмов ..настоящих имею ввиду.Тоже выйграшный приём

----------


## maks53

Ролик и есть ролик : нарезка под музыку . Не согласна ! Ролик в моем понимании- это сюжет с завязкой и развязкой и со всеми их составляющими. Ролик это : фото, видео, анимации , фотошоп , озвучка и многое многое другое ! Это маленькое кино, от которого выступают слезы радости на глазах. Сложно делать сценарий задом - наперед, когда материал для ролика уже готов . Надо увидеть изюминки в материале и от них от толкнуться .... Технологию немого кино знаю, знаю как состарить, есть музыка, все это есть! Нет пока сценария. Искала какой то фильм о юбилее , не нашла , искала пародию какого нибудь юмориста о юбилее или друзьях, тоже пока ничего не попалр . Хотела от толкнуться от чего то, но пока никак ! Ну и естественно здесь надо очень четко подобрать фразы , на них держится костяк немого кино . Думаю!!!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

> Надо увидеть изюминки в материале и от них от толкнуться


ну я не знаю как у вас празднуют юбилеи,но я вот задумалась,что к примеру свадьба -всё у всех как под копирку.Если снимаем ролик в стиле Либдаб,то опять же всё планируем зараннее.И по любому на свадьбе можно развернуться заранне просчитав что нужно на выходе.Но юбилей смутно предстовляю.Все сидуят в зале,за столом,что-то там и происходит,НО....ролик без живого звка..Анимация у нас уже не акутуально(баловались лет 15 назад).Единственно что стараемся делать всегда,это под слова песни подбирать соответвенный сюжет при условии,что песня русскоязычная..Это да... А слёзы своё видео,если музыка трогатедьная,это само собой разумеется.Ну и наоборот- смех..
А можно взять клип песни и сделать микс в  материалом юбилея.Это возможно 100%.



> Искала какой то фильм о юбилее , не нашла , искала пародию какого нибудь юмориста о юбилее или друзьях


а в таком случаи крайне важно  не просто найти, а что бы ВСЕ знали на что это пародия...какой фильм лёг в основу ролика.А немое кино толком не знаю почти ни кто...Разве что Чарли Чаплин и то...

пы.сы. интересно посмотреть вашу работу.Я если честно смутно представляю как возможно написать сценарий ПОСЛЕ, а не ДО видеосъёмки.Однозначно это титанический труд и очень сложная задача.

----------


## Курица

> Если кому то интересно, могу поделиться уже осуществленными идеями.


да-да, нам очень хотелось бы прикоснуться к Вашему,надежда, творчеству! Вот и Лена пишет:



> пы.сы. интересно посмотреть вашу работу.Я если честно смутно представляю как возможно написать сценарий ПОСЛЕ, а не ДО видеосъёмки.Однозначно это титанический труд и очень сложная задача.


так что выставляйте смело ссылки на ваши клипы -можно прямо сюда, в эту темку! :Aga: 
Потом перенесу, куда нужно! :Grin:

----------


## maks53

О чем пишет Лена , я очень хорошо понимаю, 25 лет занималась этим , начиная с частных корпоративов , кончая Днями города и международными фестивалями. Проще сказать что я не делала .  Работы свои , к сожалению, показать не могу , они все личного плана и никто не дает согласия на то, чтобы выставить их в интернет........ А идеями сценария и сценарными планами по делюсь Обязательно! Вот как получу доступ к тем темам, чтобы разговор был предметным.  Честно скажу , придумать сценарий к тому материалу , который тебе дали для работы очень сложно. Даже не сам сценарий, а идею. Приходится отталкиваться от профессии человека, от его характера и окружения . А по поводу анимации, ну надо мне по сценарию , чтобы человек подмигнул . Подскажите как это сделать, не используя анимацию? Я другого способа не знаю.....

----------


## Viktorina007

Доброго времени суток всем! Я здесь новичок. Хотя заглядываю на эот форум частенько. Всегда мечтала быть ведущей праздников, но думала, что для этого нужно достичь определенного возраста...да и самой прийти к этому.. Поэтому начала с проведения детских праздников. Вот уже 3 года веселю детишек. Недавно стала проводить выездные церемонии бракосочетания, ну и юбилеи у знакомых... Гостям всем понравилось...ну и "Сарафанное" радио сделало свое дело - меня пригласили провести свадьбы... 29 и 30 августа, сразу 2 подряд... Сейчас вот веду подготовку, пишу сценарий... Думаю, что теперь с этого момента ещё не раз придется обращаться к Вам за помощью.. Примите к себе под крылышко? :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Примите к себе под крылышко?


да, именно затем эта темка и создана,*Viktorina007*,кстати, как тебя зовут, как обращаться, чтоб-не по нику? 



> Сейчас вот веду подготовку, пишу сценарий...


тогда загляни сюда-думаю-пригодится :Aga:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138198 



> с этого момента ещё не раз придется обращаться к Вам за помощью..


пи ши, попытаемся помочь, кто сможет. Лучше задавй вопросы по всякого рода подготовке тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137726&page=12 
А о том, как ЭТО было у других-здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322&page=37 

Главное- не бойся писать!!! И тогда у тебя появятся на форуме друзья, и тебе захочется вновь и вновь приходить к нам на огонёк! :Aga:

----------


## Кошманенок

Всем здравствуйте я впервые у вас тут и еще совсем не в чем не разбираюсь),*

----------


## Ольгия

*Кошманенок*, 
Здравствуй! Как тебя зовут? Расскажи о себе, чем занимаешься, что тебе интересно и в чём хочешь разобраться, а мы поможем

----------


## Viktorina007

[QUOTE=Курица;4897197] да, именно затем эта темка и создана,*Viktorina007*,кстати, как тебя зовут, как обращаться, чтоб-не по нику? 

Спасибо за теплую встречу) Виктория Я:) Можно просто Вика)

----------


## Джина

> как тебя зовут, как обращаться, чтоб-не по нику?





> Виктория Я:) Можно просто Вика)


Очень приятно, Вика.
У нас на форуме часто обращаются друг другу по имени, поэтому вопрос о твоем имени будет звучать неоднократно.
Зайди, пожалуйста, в *Свой кабинет* и слава ты увидишь -  *Мой профиль - редактировать подпись*, и напиши там свое имя и оно всегда будет отражаться внизу каждого написанного тобой поста.

----------


## Viktorina007

Татьяна, целый час перебирала мой кабинет, искала "редактировать подпись", но всё тщетно. Хорошо что додумалась залезть в справку по форуму. Как оказалось, я ещё цыпленок) и не доросла до таких возможностей :Smile3:  Пишут "Извините, вам не разрешено иметь подпись." Так что буду стараться подписываться сама снизу сообщений)  :Ok: 

С уважением, Виктория!

----------


## Джина

> искала "редактировать подпись"


Слева будет вот так

[IMG]http://*********ru/5591874m.jpg[/IMG]

Когда нажмешь, то высветится окошко
[IMG]http://*********ru/5573442m.jpg[/IMG]

Пробуй, всё получится!!!

----------


## Viktorina007

[IMG]http://*********ru/5600083m.jpg[/IMG]
У меня в кабинете нет такого :Tu:

----------


## Кошманенок

Еще раз всем здравствуйте меня зовут Оля но так повелось что все друзья зовут Оля-ля. Можете называть как кому нравиться. Работаю я в сфере праздников уже 4 года. Вот наконец дошла до этого чудесного сайта (по рассказам) хотелось бы обновить свою программу. набраться опыта. а может и своим поделиться.:)

----------


## Ольгия

Вика, а попробуй так: Кабинет, Мой профиль, Редактировать данные, ищи, где Особый статус (там пустая строчечка, напиши в ней имя, и вместо слова Новичок, должно появиться твоё имя)

----------


## Кошманенок

> [IMG]http://*********ru/5600083m.jpg[/IMG]
> У меня в кабинете нет такого


Вика попробуйте так как выше Ольга описала у меня все получилось.

----------


## Viktorina007

Тратата) Получилось и у меня) Всем спасибо за помощь! :Yahoo:

----------


## Джина

> вместо слова Новичок, должно появиться твоё имя)


Точно-точно!!!
А функция " редактировать подпись" должна всё-таки быть. Паша обещал посмотреть что за дела такие :Meeting:

----------


## Viktorina007

> Паша обещал посмотреть что за дела такие


спасибочки ещё раз Вам!) Теперь у меня всё есть) Буду учиться и совершенствоваться)

----------


## MissFix

:Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: добрый вечер! Первое мое сообщение на этом прекрасном форуме! поэтому прошу не ругать, т.к. не знаю куда написать ))) Я всего полчаса как прочитываю форум, и у меня в голове уже столько задумок, идей! :Yahoo:  Большое всем человеческое СПАСИБО  за вдохновение! Пока не совсем еще поняла структуру форума. Но это вопрос времени! так что осталось немного освоиться, познакомиться  :Ok:

----------


## MissFix

Ну, и сразу пару слов о себе ))) меня зовут Майя, в сфере праздника уже больше 5 лет, в основном работала аниматором. все это время я была занята на основной работе и учебе, поэтому праздники для меня были больше увлечением, чем заработком. сейчас я сижу в декретном отпуске (сыну Лучезару 1 год), появились хорошие заказы, а вот наработки немного подзабылись за 9 месяцев + 1 год. Вот и заглянула на форум за вдохновением. на форуме царит такая дружба, поддержка и понимание, что я зарядила на все 200%! спасибо еще раз ))) рада знакомству!

----------


## Джина

> поэтому прошу не ругать, т.к. не знаю куда написать


Да за что же тебя ругать? :Taunt: 
Как раз в этой теме все начинают свое знакомство со всеми жителями нашего форума.
Проходи, располагайся, читай, знакомься с темами, спрашивай. Ты попала на замечательный форум и в одно из самых теплых мест - в Инкубатор, в котором хозяйничает очень уважаемый и любимый всеми нами человек -Таня Курочка, которая всех своих цыплят берет под крыло. 




> Пока не совсем еще поняла структуру форума. Но это вопрос времени!


Абсолютно верно.

----------


## MissFix

> Ты попала на замечательный форум и в одно из самых теплых мест - в Инкубатор, в котором хозяйничает очень уважаемый и любимый всеми нами человек -Таня Курочка, которая всех своих цыплят берет под крыло


буду послушным цыпленком  :Animals 037:

----------


## Александра-Сашенька

Всем привет! Я у вас новичок)) ваш форум огромный на столько, что буду здесь еще все долго исследовать :Aga: буду рада знакомству и надеюсь быть полезной!

----------


## Курица

> буду рада знакомству и надеюсь быть полезной!


Добро пожаловать,Саш! :Aga:

----------


## Fagolia

Добрый день, тамаДУШЕЧКИ! 
Я еще совсем не ведущий праздников, но очччень хочется ей стать. Возьмете на воспитание под крылышко? Подскажите с чего начать?

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день, тамаДУШЕЧКИ!


Здравствуй,Оля!




> Я еще совсем не ведущий праздников, но очччень хочется ей стать.


Желани е-половина успеха! Главное, чтоб была мотивация. И -при помощи нашего форума-сможешь горы свернуть! :Aga: Или гор у вас в Саратове нет? :Grin: 



> Возьмете на воспитание под крылышко?


Однозначно, берёмм!




> Подскажите с чего начать?


Начни  с чтения ОТКРЫТЫХ для тебя тем и с комментариев по поводу прочитанного. Будут вопросы-задавай, ответим.
Ты уже что-нибудь провела когда-нибудь? Ну, хоть одну свадьбу или юбилей?

----------


## sweetka

Здравствуйте, Татьяна. Я не совсем ещё освоилась здесь  :Tu:  хочу поделиться парой своих стихотворений и не знаю где их выложить и как? Буду признательна если укажете верное направление :Blush2:

----------


## Киска КЭТ

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане!!! Примите меня под свои теплые крылышки;) Меня зовут Алия, я начинающий ведущий и организатор праздников. Живу я в Краснодарском крае, в чудесном городе Тихорецке, где успешно реализую свой творческий потенциал!:-) Получив техническое образование, поняла, что не вижу себя в роли техника и инженера, я 100% творческий человек, и мне просто необходимо постоянное общение и участие в различных проектах!:-) Благодаря своей любимой маме, я не раз принимала участие в различных конкурсах (красоты;) Несколько раз подряд одержав победу, я окончательно поверила в себя и перестала бояться публики, начала принимать участие в организации праздников под руководством Фугаровой Светланы, за что ей огромная благодарность!!!;)) (до этого были долгие поиски себя в гос. структурах, молодежных центрах и дизайне!!!
Так получилось, что наши пути разошлись, и я отправилась в свободное плавание, в настоящее время, благодаря поддержке государства и своей семье, открываю "Мастерскую праздника" в любимом городе, и очень нуждаюсь в Вашей поддержке и помощи!

----------


## Tane4ka5

Алия, Здравствуй! Как приятно видеть землячку в прошлом. Вот уже 40 с лишним лет, как меня увезли из этих благодатных мест... Я жила в ст Гиагинской. Часто вспоминаю эти места... Молоденькая ты, энеричная. Уверяю, всё у тебя получится! У нас в районе есть ведущая с образованием Юрист - консульт! Успешно, знаешь, ли! ))) А тут, я тоже новенькая. Много слышала о сайте, а зашла только что. Не везде попадаю и очень расстраиваюсь по этому поводу ))) А мастера тут классные, как я уже успела заметить )))

----------


## Киска КЭТ

*Tane4ka5*, Спасибо за поддержку, я очень рада, что живу в Краснодарском крае, здесь все очень ярко и насыщенно, сама жизнь очень колоритная, ЮГ!!!:-) А форум это целый мир, в котором живут невероятно творческие, отзывчивые и трудолюбивые люди;))) Мне повезло, что Светлана Радужная, подсказала мне адрес этого форума, и я надеюсь, что в скором времени я стану активным участником и жителем in-ku МИРА:-)))

----------


## Fagolia

> Здравствуй,Оля!
> 
> 
> Желани е-половина успеха! Главное, чтоб была мотивация. И -при помощи нашего форума-сможешь горы свернуть!Или гор у вас в Саратове нет?
> 
> Однозначно, берёмм!
> 
> 
> Начни  с чтения ОТКРЫТЫХ для тебя тем и с комментариев по поводу прочитанного. Будут вопросы-задавай, ответим.
> Ты уже что-нибудь провела когда-нибудь? Ну, хоть одну свадьбу или юбилей?


Здорово, что взяли.
Гора у нас одна - Соколовая. Конечно, это не кавказские горы.А насчет горы свернуть - это это к тяжелой техники, а я хрупкая женщина, действую по принципу - вода камень точит.
 Я бухгалтер, в декрете... С института чувствовала себя не на своем месте, а в школе - на своем. если какое-то мероприятие - с меня речь и муз. номер. Вот и решила я , сидя в декрете, что хочу праздника, легкость и радость дарить.  Вот и решила я провести первый корпоративчик, там где работала. Это был позор, так я думала, пока не успокоилась и не проанализировала. Это опыт, который заставил меня взглянуть на праздник не только как на веселье, игры и конкурсы. а как на ОРГАНИЗАЦИЮ и УПРАВЛЕНИЕ.  Но вот тут и кроется корень моей нынешной печали.... Тут еще пост прочла одного мужчины в В теме про Сценарный план свадьбы. Он пишет, что ведущими просто так не становятся, он сначала был на побегушках, потом стал диджеить на мероприятиях и только потом отправился в самостоятельное плавание. ... Вот я и расстроилась, я получается решила стать ведущей "с бухты барахты"..... и где ,как и у кого подучиться  удерживать внимание людей, чувствовать их  и т.д. пока не знаю...

----------


## Полина Влади

Добрый день всем! Уже полазив по форуму, нашла и эту темку для знакомства, решила отметиться:)
Я начинающая ведущая, пришла к этому по "толчку" друзей, хотя жизнь давненько наталкивала на это. Надеюсь, быть со временем полезной на этом форуме, изучаю пока что море местной форумской информации, спасибо всем сторожилам этого чудесного "местечка"!!!!

----------


## PAN

> хочу поделиться парой своих стихотворений и не знаю где их выложить и как? Буду признательна если укажете верное направление


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=35 Вот наш большой раздел Поэзии, там именно "Свои" стихи... :Yes4: 
Заходите, осматривайтесь, открывайте тему, делитесь творчеством...
Если не хватит смелости - пишите мне в личку - открою вам тему...)))

----------


## ЮлияЗвонкова

Всем всем привет! Так приятно находиться в кругу единомышленников! Я из небольшого поселка, народ у нас не слишком избалован яркими и красочными праздниками.. Я хочу делать именно такие:)) Пока у меня за спиной работа только на двух юбилеях (там по большому счету были знакомые и друзья). Желание выйти на большую аудиторию есть огромное! Разместила объявление на своих страничках в соц.сетях:) Интерес проявили многие. Но пока заказа конкретного нет. Муж согласился быть ди-джеем:). Создала свою "копилочку",куда кидаю интересные идеи по проведению банкетов и всякие тонкости и нюансы. В основном на праздниках мне хочется уйти от стандартного, стихов и.т.д. Мне ближе живое общение с гостями, интерактивы. С приобретением опыта я буду обязательно делиться с вами! :) Надеюсь на крепкую дружбу!

----------


## Fagolia

> Муж согласился быть ди-джеем:). !


Юля, поздравляю! это очень круто, когда муж тебя поддерживает  и помогает. Вообще, считаю, что совместное дело очень сплачивает людей, а семью укрепляет. Так что - ПОЛНЫ ВПЕРЕД вашему совместному кораблю!

----------


## KAlinchik

*ЮлияЗвонкова* привет, Юля!
располагайся, у нас уютно и интересно))))

----------


## альбина74

здравствуйте, !!!возьмите меня тоже под крыло)))очень нуждаюсь, я ничего нигде не веду, но приходилось пару раз))) а вообще работаю с детьми, очень нравится ваш сайт

----------


## Джина

*sweetka*, 
*Киска КЭТ*, 
*Tane4ka5*, 
*Полина Влади*, 
*ЮлияЗвонкова*, 
*альбина74*, 

дорогие новички!!!
Проходите, располагайтесь и чувствуйте себя как дома.
Ищите, изучайте и не забывайте общаться.

----------


## Киска КЭТ

Спасибо за то, что принимаете в свою дружную компанию!!! :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Я начинающая ведущая, пришла к этому по "толчку" друзей, хотя жизнь давненько наталкивала на это.* Надеюсь, быть со временем полезной на этом форуме*, изучаю пока что море местной форумской информации, спасибо всем сторожилам этого чудесного "местечка"!!!!


*Полина Влади*, надеюсь, что так и будет! :Aga: 



> форум это целый мир, в котором живут *невероятно творческие, отзывчивые и трудолюбивые люди*


*Киска КЭТ*, спасибо за такую оценку наших коллег!! :Ok: Это абсолютно верно. 



> *открываю "Мастерскую праздника"* в любимом городе, и очень нуждаюсь в Вашей поддержке и помощи!


Тогда тебе нужно перелопатить эту темку "Праздничные услуги как бизнес. Работа пр.агенств" (правда, она открыта в 2008 году-с той поры много воды утекло, но все же)- http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=65740 
 :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> здравствуйте, !!!возьмите меня тоже под крыло)))


Взяли!!!!! :Ok: 
*альбина74*, если будут какие-то вопросы, то обращайся, вдруг опять попросят что-то провести  :Grin: 



> я ничего нигде не веду, но приходилось пару раз)))


КАК минимум, дам ссылочку-куда пойти, чтобы не перелистывать весь  огромный материал форума!

----------


## Курица

*sweetka*, 



> хочу поделиться парой своих стихотворений и не знаю где их выложить и как


надеюсь, что Павел дал тебе нужное направлени е, и ты уже воспользовалась его советом! :Meeting: 



> Если не хватит смелости - пишите мне в личку - открою вам тему...)))



*Tane4ka5*, здравствуй,тёзка!



> Много слышала о сайте, а зашла только что.


Ты только зашла, написала 7 сообщений, поэтому и не везде попадаешь)))



> *Не везде попадаю* и очень расстраиваюсь по этому поводу )))


А вот расстраиваться по этому поводу не нужно. Ты все равно не сможешь СРАЗУ объять необъятное. Читай пока там, куда вхожа, пиши реплики по поводу прочитанногго, вступай в разговор, полемизируй даже(yj-не обижая оппонентов)-и со временем-через 30 дней после регистрации на форуме и 30-ти результативных сообщений, перед тобою откроются многие пока закрытые темки...
Почему так, спросишь????
 :Grin: Мы должны понть, что тебе ФОРУМ действительно нужен!!! Ты ведь знаешь, что и ребенок на свет не сразу появляется? как только его захочешь...его вынашивают аж 9 месяцев!!!!!! А у нас всего МЕСЯЦ-30 дней!-нужен для того, чтобы понять, что ты и Форум-вместе и навсегда (см. мою линеечку внизу поста. Видишь, сколько лет я вместе с форумом? И таких, как я, сотни!!! Мы живем Форумом и с Форумом, чего и тебе желаем!) :Ok:

----------


## Олюшка-праздник

Здравствуйте все новые и старые жители этого прекрасного форума. :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2: 



> (см. мою линеечку внизу поста. Видишь, сколько лет я вместе с форумом? И таких, как я, сотни!!! Мы живем Форумом и с Форумом, чего и тебе желаем!)


Ох ох сколько же за 6 лет вы смогли полезного для этого форума сделать, а теперь вот и нас новичков учите.
СПАСИБО!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте все новые и старые жители этого прекрасного форума


и тебе здравствовать,ОЛя! :Yes4: 



> сколько же за 6 лет вы смогли


кхе-кхе(старческое прокашливание))))), за почти 7, п.ч. 6 лет, 7 месяцев и 28 дней)))))))))))))))))
ЧЕГО и тебе желаю! :Aga:

----------


## Юняша

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Меня зовут Юлия. Буду рада вступить в Ваши ряды) :Victory:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Юняша*, здравствуйте, Юлия! Вступайте) мы тоже будем рады!
Вы давно занимаетесь любимым делом?

----------


## Светлана Буран

Доброго времени суток, коллеги!Пока не разобралась еще в устройстве форума, но уже очень много интересного, случайно обнаруженного методом тыка, увидела. У меня детский центр для дошколят, сама провожу юбилеи и свадьбы и сейчас планирую начать проведение детских праздников. Люблю все! На десяток лет вылетала из профессии и сейчас вернувшись просто робею -как много нового и интересного  появилось. Буду снова -с места в карьер, авось получится. Буду искренне благодарна за поддержу.

----------


## Курица

> Доброго времени суток, коллеги!


Здравствуй,Светлана!



> очень много интересного, случайно обнаруженного методом тыка, увидела


Спасибо на добром слове, и...знаешь что?))))))))))) :Grin: замечательно, что ты-человек , который "дружит" с деепричастными оборотами!!!!!!!




> провожу юбилеи и свадьбы и сейчас планирую начать проведение детских праздников


свадьбы и юбилеи ты найдёшь в разделе у ведущих, а вот детские праздники-это тебе сюда 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200  вот здесь-площадка для новичков.



> Буду искренне благодарна за поддержу.


думаю-ты её получишь.

Светлан, еще-у нас негласное правило-поставь на аву СВОЕ фото. :Blush2:

----------


## Юняша

> *Юняша*, здравствуйте, Юлия! Вступайте) мы тоже будем рады!
> Вы давно занимаетесь любимым делом?


Здравствуйте) Организуем праздники для детей около 4 лет, хотелось бы развиваться дальше и выходить на взрослую публику. Уже поняла, что здесь очень интересно и тепло))) Надеюсь, и самой привнести что-нибудь интересное и полезное.

----------


## Курица

> Организуем праздники для детей около 4 лет


это замечательно! Те, кто умеют работать для детей-великие труженики!!! :Aga: 



> хотелось бы развиваться дальше и выходить на взрослую публику


в этом вам поможет Форум! Однозначно- вы оказались в нужное время в нужном месте!



> Уже поняла, что здесь очень интересно и тепло)))


Думаю, со временем-как только ты почитаешь побольше темок-поймёшь, что здесь действительно оооочень много инт ересных людей и полезных идей!
ЕСЛИ что-то конкретное интересует-не стесняйся,пиши, есть такая темка  про неи терпящие отлагательств вопросы новичков,Юль, она  специально открыта в Ин-Ку баторе, это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137726

----------


## Юняша

Спасибо за гостеприимство)

----------


## Киска КЭТ

> Тогда тебе нужно перелопатить эту темку "Праздничные услуги как бизнес. Работа пр.агенств" (правда, она открыта в 2008 году-с той поры много воды утекло, но все же)- http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=65740


Обязательно все почитаю, и кстати ваш форум послужил мне вдохновением и придал уверенности!!! :Tender:  Спасибо вам всем за то, что вы есть:) надеюсь, в скором времени я перестану быть геологом и стану вам полезна!:-)

----------


## Курица

> и стану вам полезна!:-)


*Киска КЭТ*, вначале - будь полезной себе))))
и потихоньку всё придет само собой-отвечая на посты, будешь делиться чем-то своим))) А пока-как там говаривали наши предки? :Grin: "Врачу, исцелися сам!" :Meeting:

----------


## ulialium

Спасибо этому форуму за радушный приём!

----------


## smile51

Здравствуйте! Я только зарегистрировалась! Спасибо Всем за кладезь информации, собранный на этом форуме! О себе: всю жизнь на сцене, начиная с шестилетнего возраста в программе "новые имена", театральный студия, концерты. Последние 10 лет только в качестве певицы. Но жизнь повернулась так, что пригласили выступить в роли ведущей на... инаугурации мэра города. И понеслось: фестивали, концерты, презентации))) теперь осталась без постоянного места работы в библиотеке ДК (ликвидировали наше бюджетное учреждение..), и жизнь заставила вспомнить все праздники, которые проводила для своих друзей, детей и корпоративов для начальников. Только я никогда за это денег не брала... А теперь приходится. Боевое крещение прошла банкетом на 25 человек по случаю выхода на пенсию супружеской пары. Прошло на ура!(хвастаюсь)))) - люди месяц как уже вспоминают и перессказывают всем знакомым) затем провела день рождение ребенка -1 годик: ужас! Выползла оттуда, так как было 5 детей до года ( проползала с каждым) и двое 4 и 7 лет. Но вроде заказчик доволен))) А вот теперь наше городское кафе пригласило сотрудничать: проводить детские анимациионные праздники для детей 2воскресенья в месяц. Сижу пишу сценарий для детей 5-10 лет про шпионов. Не пойму, на что сделать упор.. Какой-то сумбур в голове. Заказчик просит шумный, веселый праздник с обязательным условием -через час после начала посадить детей пообедать, а через два часа -дискотека на полчаса. Детей планируется человек 20-25.

----------


## Ольгия

> про шпионов


Улыбка, посмотри-ка здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137152

----------


## Курица

*smile51*, приветствую тебя в нашем Доме Ин-КУ!



> Я только зарегистрировалась!


 :Ok: 



> Спасибо Всем за кладезь информации, собранный на этом форуме!


а тебе,Оль, спасибо, что зарегистрировалась!)))))



> городское кафе пригласило сотрудничать: проводить детские анимациионные праздники для детей 2воскресенья в месяц. Сижу пишу сценарий для детей 5-10 лет про шпионов. Не пойму, на что сделать упор.. Какой-то сумбур в голове.


Тебе, значит, как воздух, нужен Детский раздел нашего Форума.
Это ЗДЕСЬ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
Смело иди по ссылке, пиши о себе тут, в ПЕСОЧНИЦЕ, прочитав ее сначала))))): http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200 
Вопросы о своей головной боли



> сценарий для детей 5-10 лет про шпионов


задавай тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137630&page=59 
Уверена, что тебя и встретят, и приветят, и "пошлют" :Grin:  куда нужно, Ольга! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Улыбка, посмотри-ка здесь


*Ольгия*, Олюшка, не думаю, что у твое тёзки есть туда доступ с одним-то сообщением :Meeting:

----------


## smile51

Да, доступ еще ко многому ограничен))) Спасибо большое, буду читать искать и общаться))) Очень рада, что есть отзывчивые люди на просторах рунета, которым не жалко делиться опытом с неоперившимися))) Спасибо!

----------


## Снежная Анна

Ой приветик всем! А я из Майкопа, но уже долгое время живу в Москве)) В Гиагинской папа на самолетах летал, курсантов учил)) УИИИИИ!! ТАк рада землякам!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

*Снежная Анна*, Анюта!!! Как я рада, что и ты-тута)))))))))) :Grin:  :Yahoo: 
(это я потому написала, что вижу-давно у нас на Форуме обитаешь!!! :Derisive: 4 года уже-судя по прописке, а к нам вот заглянула впервые!
Как дела, как жизнь?
Чем занимаешься?
Что так нечасто пишешь? 10 сообщений за 4 года-это ;-почти рекорд!!!!!!!!! По полсообщения в год! :Vah: 

ЗЫ. Это я шучу, ты не обижайся. Просто жаль, что во столько замечательных разделов у тебя до сих пор нет входа!!! :Meeting:

----------


## Любаша- краса

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги!!! У меня вопрос. Скажите, пожалуйста, я уже несколько раз просила сделать листочки календарные на определённые дни, но ни разу не  было ничего сделано. Это так принято на сайте? Новичков принято не замечать и игнорировать их просьбы?

----------


## Курица

> Скажите, пожалуйста, я уже несколько раз просила сделать листочки календарные на определённые дни, но *ни разу не  было ничего сделано*.


*Любаша- краса*, дорогая Любочка! 
В темке "Документы" наши мастерицы и Гена выполняют совершенно бесплатно просьбы наших форумчан тогда, когда у них есть время и желание. 



> Это так принято на сайте?


Ваш тон,Любочка, вернее-постановка вопроса-...от неё веет обидой...Не нужно обижаться. 



> Новичков принято не замечать и игнорировать их просьбы?


Неужели вы и впрямь думаете, что наши мастерицы и Гена специально выбирают просьбы новичков и игнорят их? :Vah:  :Blink:  :Tu: 

Возможно, ваши просьбы были особенными,для вас требовались индивидуальные листочки (с подписями имён, в определенной цветовой гамме и т.п?)-на которые на тот момент  у людей не было времени???
Не поленилась, посмотрела и проанализировала все ваши просьбы в темке Документы. Возможно, дело в том, что вы просьбы свои оставляете поздно-и времени у людей не хватает. А летние просьбы были сделаны, когда не все мастера были на сайте...значит-не дошла до ваших просьб очередь...
Поэтому я очень попрошу вас не обобщать...

И довожу до вашего сведения, что никто никому ничем не обязан-все просьбы выполняются в "Документах" на безвозмездной основе!  

А также сообщаю вам, что есть ПЛАТНЫЙ РАЗДЕЛ
Это тут - http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=423 
Вот если там  на вашу просьбу не среагируют, взяв предоплату - вы можете выставлять свои претензии :Aga: 
Но этого не произойдет, п.ч. все в том разделе работают по принципу: утром-стулья, вечером-деньги :Grin:

----------


## Любаша- краса

Да нет, Танюш, не обижаюсь я. Просила такие же листочки, какие уже выставляли, только  с другими именами. А можно мне ссылочку на "документы". Просто когда я впервые попала на ин-ку, у меня просто щенячий восторг был, визжать хотелось от радости, что сайт такой замечательный, а меня так осадили, как будто воды холодной из ушата окатили. И я стараюсь пореже высказываться. А тут с вопросом, а в ответ - тишина. и так несколько раз. Спасибо тебе, растолковала, что к чему.

----------


## Курица

> Просто когда я впервые попала на ин-ку, у меня просто щенячий восторг был, визжать хотелось от радости, что сайт такой замечательный, а меня так осадили, как будто воды холодной из ушата окатили.


Ты можешь мне в личку написать, кто и за что тебя обидел,Люба, потому что это бывает редко...чтоб я держала руку на пульсе. Я своих "цыплят" из Ин-Ку батора обычно в обиду не даю)))




> Просила такие же листочки, какие уже выставляли, только с другими именами.


значит, у Мастеров времени не было.Тут уж-за бесплатно- кому как повезёт))) :Meeting: 



> А можно мне ссылочку на "документы"


Конечно.
Документы для праздника - это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138710&page=12 
А просьбы на листочки- тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138429

----------


## Любаша- краса

Спасибо, Танюш, огромное тебе, но я жаловаться не привыкла. Человек может не в настроении был, а я чё, жаловаться буду. Чай не в детсаду. А  где можно посмотреть темки, которые есть на ин-ку? А то я всего несколько из них видела, а ткнуться куда и не знаю, с чего начать?

----------


## Курица

> А где можно посмотреть темки, которые есть на ин-ку? А то я всего несколько из них видела, а ткнуться куда и не знаю, с чего начать?


Ну, начать нужно с ГЛАВНОЙ страницы Форума.
мы же и книжку читаем ка-вначале оглавление смотрим.
Это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/index.php 

там -на 1 стр.- список всех РАЗДЕЛОВ, а уже темки сами-в разделах прячутся.
Форум устроен так, что если ты какую-то темку "пометила" своим постом, то ты считаешься подписанной на неё и тебе в Кабинет будут приходить уведомления о том, что нового в той темке народ написал. Это очень удобно.
Чтоб знать, на каком форуме ты оказалась, надо прочесть его правила 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 
и подписаться под ними, мол, всё поняла, согласна. 
Теперь отметиться, откуда ты, Это тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=35040 


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=441  - это *Сокровищница Мастеров или БИС ИН-КУ*, раздел, в котором представлены и выставлены для продажи уникальные идеи, сценарии, программы, конкурсы, песни, танцы, батлы, документы и т.д. Здесь вы можете купить любые материалы для проведения неповторимого праздника.

Вот так и идёшь дальше...по всем разделам...
Если ты ведущая, то твой самый нужный раздел-тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=161 

Обрати внимание, что в некоторые разделы тебе пока не войти-напротив них написано слово *Личный.*
Это значит, что туда вход после испытательного срока. Он бывает 1 месяц и 30 сообщений (чаще всего), а бывает и больше, например, в темку ОТЧЕТОВ о праздниках ты сможешь попасть только после 500 сообщений.

Почему так сделано(предвосхищаю твой вопрос)???

У нас-ФОРУМ. Форум сайта "Интер-Культур Хаус".
А раз форум-то он предполагает общение. Это на сайт (любой, когда ищем что-то) мы влетаем, ищем, находим, копируем, себе хапаем и вылетаем. И, бывает, уже и не вспомним за всю жизнь, ГДЕ мы эту инфу качнули. Так? :Grin: 
А на Форумах люди "живут" годами (см. мою линеечку внизу поста-видишь, я почти 7 лет тут живу!Каждодневно!))))))))))))))))
Тут главное-общение. И если ты чел. "одной" с нами группы крови, то ты вольешься, будешь писать,чужое оценивать и улучшать, своим делиться, жить вместе с нами.
А если какая-нибудь девушка просто так зашла...и только дайте-подайте...То не всё мы сразу показываем))))))
Поняла теперь? :Derisive: 
ЗЫ. Это как в Церкви, прости меня,Господи, за аналогию! Бывают-прихожане, а бывают- "захожане". Есть же разни ца?

Надеюсь,*Люба*, я все понятно объяснила.
Не зря же потратила на пост треть своего обеденного времени))))))))))) :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Sovash

Всем доброе время суток! Меня зовут Ольга, я из г.Киров (Вятка) Давно зарегистрировалась на сайте, многое узнала от мастеров, за что им огромное спасибо. Общалась лично через ЛС или скайп. Многое использую в работе. ОСОБАЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ИРИНЕ ИГНАТОВОЙ (ОКРЫЛЕННАЯ)!!!! Возможно, именно ее помощь и ее наработки позволили мне вырасти в собственных глазах. Длительное время проведение праздников было моим хобби, наверное, больше подарком близким и дорогим мне людям! Волею случая помимо основной работы пришлось заняться подработкой, которая с течением времени переросла в часть моего собственного Я. Очень радуюсь, когда после одного мероприятия люди начинают повторно приглашать, кто-то обращается по рекомендации. К сожалению, у нас еще очень прислушиваются к "сарафанному" радио  :Smile3: 
Не умею работать спустя рукава, люблю оставлять о своей работе только приятные впечатления, хочется всегда показывать что-то новое, интересное, без "запаха гуталина" - вот основные моменты, которые послужили толчком к тому, что все чаще и чаще бываю здесь, черпаю идеи, обращаюсь за советами и т.д.
Надеюсь, что меня, все еще новичка)))), ваша команда примет под свое надежное крыло!! Заранее говорю всем БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО! И желаю всем УДОВОЛЬСТВИЯ ОТ ОБЩЕНИЯ НА ЭТОМ ЧУДЕСНОМ САЙТЕ!!! 

Ну что? Принимаете?)))  :Blush2:

----------


## шевчук Наталья

Я с вами подруга по несчастью только зарегистрировалась пока ничего не понимаю хожу брожу по форуму ищу куда приткнуться

----------


## Курица

> только зарегистрировалась пока ничего не понимаю хожу брожу по форуму ищу куда приткнуться


Наташа, для тебя тогда алгоритмом пусть послужит пост чуть выше_ пост 542, вот этот, пролистай на этой странице чуть выше, я тебе начало его скопирую:



> Ну, начать нужно с ГЛАВНОЙ страницы Форума.
> мы же и книжку читаем ка-вначале оглавление смотрим.
> Это тут:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/index.php т


Пройди по всем ссыфлочкам, много чего увидишь и поймёшь :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Ольга, я из г.Киров (Вятка) Давно зарегистрировалась на сайте, многое узнала от мастеров, за что им огромное спасибо. Общалась лично через ЛС или скайп.


 :Blink: вот как, оказывается, бывает-человек 5 лет с гаком на Форуме, а в Ин-Ку батор только заглянул :Blush2: 



> Ну что? Принимаете?)))


ООООООль, ты еще спрашиваешь???
Конечно. 



> ОСОБАЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ИРИНЕ ИГНАТОВОЙ (ОКРЫЛЕННАЯ)!!!! Возможно, именно ее помощь и ее наработки позволили мне вырасти в собственных глазах.


"Друзья моих друзей-мои друзья!" :Yahoo: 



> Не умею работать спустя рукава, люблю оставлять о своей работе только приятные впечатления, хочется всегда показывать что-то новое, интересное, без "запаха гуталина" - вот основные моменты, которые послужили толчком к тому, что все чаще и чаще бываю здесь, черпаю идеи, обращаюсь за советами и т.д.


Оля! Раз ты общаешься через личку и скайп-значит, многих из наших ведущих уже знаешь, и тебе будет не трудно выйти на прямое общение на форуме. Чего я тебе и желаю. А то по 1 сообщению в год-это, конечно, круто, но, по-моему , супер-сверх-мега- очень талантливо  :Grin:  :Taunt:  (исходя из чеховского "краткость-сестра таланта!"

----------


## Sovash

Оля! Раз ты общаешься через личку и скайп-значит, многих из наших ведущих уже знаешь, и тебе будет не трудно выйти на прямое общение на форуме. Чего я тебе и желаю. А то по 1 сообщению в год-это, конечно, круто, но, по-моему , супер-сверх-мега- очень талантливо  :Grin:  :Taunt:  (исходя из чеховского "краткость-сестра таланта!"[/QUOTE]

Танюша, огромное спасибо! И все наша, блин, врожденная деликатность)))) Как бы не напрячь лишний раз, удобно ли и т.д. Ничего, вроде раскачалась! СПАСИБО ЗА ТЕПЛЫЙ ПРИЕМ!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Meeting:

----------


## KLIMSNEG

приветствую всех! У кого-то, наверное, уже утро, а у нас час ночи. Я тоже зарегистрировалась на сайте давно..То логин не помнила, то постучалась по темам - а многие из них закрыты. Так и забросила его.
Но пообщавшись с девочками, кто здесь "живет" уже не первый год, решила тоже освоиться. Наконец-то поняла, как подписаться на тему....(а то написала сообщение, а в какой теме ждать помощи - не знала)...
Очень много знакомых лиц с ВКМ. Надеюсь, что приживусь на сайте, а может даже буду полезной для форума.

----------


## Курица

> приветствую всех! У кого-то, наверное, уже утро, а у нас час ночи.


*KLIMSNEG*, привет! Здорово, что ты с нами-только тебя нам и не хватало, как сама понимаешь))) :Grin: (см. название темки) :Aga: 



> зарегистрировалась на сайте давно..То логин не помнила, то постучалась по темам - а многие из них закрыты. Так и забросила его.
> Но пообщавшись с девочками, кто здесь "живет" уже не первый год, решила тоже освоиться.


правильное решение :Ok: 



> поняла, как подписаться на тему


видишь- это уже сдвиги в положительную сторону.



> Очень много знакомых лиц с ВКМ.


 :Meeting: ну так хорошего много не бывает-все мы делаем одно общее дело-дарим людям праздник!!! И те, кто "живут"на дружественном сайте, и те, что живут на Ин-Ку. Мы все-одной крови :Derisive:  :Aga: 



> Надеюсь, что приживусь на сайте, а может даже буду полезной для форума.


Снежан, если действительно этого хочешь, то и приживёшься, и будешь полезной. Это однозначно.
Всего тебе доброго, спрашивай, если что!

И я тебя спрошу: огней-то много золотых на улицах Саратова? :Grin: И... :Blush2:  нет ли в вашем городУ ...какого...неженатого??? :Derisive:

----------


## lych!

Здравствуйте уважаемые ,творческие люди!!Меня зовут Катерина, или просто lych. Я веду праздники, и всегда переживаю по поду нехватки игр на празднике., так как постоянно , попадают одни и те же гости на мои торжества. Хочется много нового. Много слышала про этот замечательный сайт, и наконец, то я с Вами! Не очень хорошо ориентируюсь пока здесь! Возьмите пожалуйста меня под крылышко
!!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте уважаемые ,творческие люди!!


и тебе здравствовать, Катерина! Спасибо за такое замечательное обращение!



> Я веду праздники





> Хочется много нового





> Много слышала про этот замечательный сайт, и наконец, то я с Вами!


Не буду оригинальной, если скажу, что ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте!



> Возьмите пожалуйста меня под крылышко


Однозначно-берем!



> Не очень хорошо ориентируюсь пока здесь!


Пост 542 на этой странице- тебе в помощь. В нём расписан алгоритм действий человека, который решил прописаться на форуме Ин-Ку! Начало для тебя копирую-найди этот пост и сделай себе закладки на названные страницы или по очереди пройди и напиши в темках по всем ссылкам.




> Ну, начать нужно с ГЛАВНОЙ страницы Форума.
> мы же и книжку читаем ка-вначале оглавление смотрим.
> Это тут:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/index.php

----------


## lych!

Спасибо большое за ответ! Постараюсь разобраться благодаря Вашей поддержке!

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо большое за ответ! Постараюсь разобраться благодаря Вашей поддержке!


Катюша и другие новички-вот еще замечательная темка-загляните!!!!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138666&page=2 
Называется "Притча, которая перевернула мою жизнь" :Aga:

----------


## Любаша- краса

Спасибо, Танечка огромное!!! Всё понятно и по полочкам разложила. Извините, что отняла у вас обеденное время.


> Ну, начать нужно с ГЛАВНОЙ страницы Форума.
> мы же и книжку читаем ка-вначале оглавление смотрим.
> Это тут:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/index.php

----------


## Курица

> Извините, что отняла у вас обеденное время.


Любаша, я же написала ЭТО не потому. что упрекаю тебя!!!!!!!!Я же РАДА этому :Grin:  по двум причинам: 1. стану худее; 2. кто-то еще полюбим наш форум так, как люблю его я!!!!!!

Кстати, только вчера про тебя вспоминала.Думаю, залетела Любаша, спросила и...пропала. А ты, оказывается,молодец-снова пришла и по темкам, смотрю , уже пробежалась! Так держать!

Жду теперь фото на аву!!!!!

И в этой темке можно отметиться, она называется "Наши странности и маленькие радости"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=120925&page=12

----------


## Любаша- краса

Танюш, у меня в эти твыходные запара  была. Аж 3 юбилея провела. Так что не до форума было. А ещё у меня что-то по вечерам комп глючит. Ин-нет у меня неважный, свисток МТС. часто вечерами не могу войти никуда. А по темкам обязательно пройдусь, затишье у меня с праздниками пока.

----------


## KLIMSNEG

добрый день всем!



> Танюш, у меня в эти выходные запара  была. Аж 3 юбилея провела. Так что не до форума было. А ещё у меня что-то по вечерам комп глючит. Ин-нет у меня неважный, свисток МТС. часто вечерами не могу войти никуда. А по темкам обязательно пройдусь, затишье у меня с праздниками пока.


затишье с праздниками у всех. В эту субботу свадьба, а потом почти месяц перерыв. С одной стороны это хорошо, через пару недель у дочки день рождения, планируем провести в пиратском стиле. На просторах инета нашла конкурсы, на ин-ку Документы шаблончики к пиратской вечеринке (авторам Спасибо). Хотелось бы флешмобчик замутить. Но пока в поисках. Сынок маленький. Капитально сажусь за комп, когда он ложится спать.....

----------


## Натик22

Здравствуйте, хочу и я попроситься к Вам в гости и остаться верным и преданным другом и помощником, у Вас очень тепло и уютно, уже имела возможность общаться с талантливыми и креативными  ведущими и авторами замечательных сценариев и блоков Мегатой Наташей и Окрыленной Ириной, чему безумно рада и надеюсь, что Вы позволите мне жить и творить у Вас на сайте.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, хочу и я попроситься к Вам в гости


*Натик22*, заходи-заходи, помнишь Пушкина?
"Если добрый человек-братом будешь нам навек!
Если красная девица-будешь милая сестрица!"



> надеюсь, что Вы позволите мне жить и творить у Вас на сайте.


конечно, только у нас на форуме принято общаться, Пиши больше, реагируй на посты.
На предыдущей странице найди пост мой,где я даю несколько ссылок на темки, которые желательно посетить. Почитай их, напиши своё мнение. Это и тебя к обитателям сайта приблизит, да и-ну что греха таить-количество твоих сообщений увеличит. Ведь если у человека 30 сообщений, то после месяца на форуме АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ он получает доступ в те разделы, которые новичок видит  под грифом ЛИЧНЫЙ и куда он попасть не может (таковытправила)))))




> уже имела возможность общаться с талантливыми и креативными ведущими и авторами замечательных сценариев и блоков Мегатой Наташей и Окрыленной Ириной,


спасибо за добрые слова о наших форумчанках :Aga:

----------


## проказница

Я просто поражена терпению нашей Курочки, столько таких как я, заходит сюда и задает одни и те же вопросы.

----------


## Маринка-мандаринка :)

Трям-здравствуйте, скромненько шаркаю ножкой всем форумчанам))))
Думаю, сяду с утречка, пробегусь по сайту, посмотрю чего да как, а очнулась уже в обед и то всего не пересмотрела! Я как ребенок в игрушечном магазине прямо не знаю за что хвататься)))) Здорово тут))))
Работаю в основном с детками, но жизнь, конечно, иногда преподносит свои сюрпризы в виде выпускных 11 класса, корпоративов, всякое бывало)) 
Надеюсь найти здесь не только интересные рабочие моменты, но и новых друзей!
Всем хорошего настроения и вкусняшек!))))))

----------


## Курица

> Трям-здравствуйте, скромненько шаркаю ножкой всем форумчанам))))


И тебе здравствовать, оранжевенькая!!! :Aga:  :Grin: 



> Думаю, сяду с утречка, пробегусь по сайту, посмотрю чего да как, а очнулась уже в обед *и то всего не пересмотрела*! Я как ребенок в игрушечном магазине прямо не знаю за что хвататься))))


 :Taunt: Марин, хочешь-секрет открою? Только тебе!!! :Nono: никому не говори! Я на форуме ПОЧТИ СЕМЬ ЛЕТ!!!!!!!!!!!!-но и то до конца его не изучила,прикинь? :Taunt: 
А хвататься надо за НАЧАЛО -на главной странице найди темки, в которых О ФОРУМЕ говорится, о правилах наших...
Эту темку с конца, пролистывая странички,двигаясь от более поздних -сегодняшних-постов, до написанных вчера, позавчера и раньше...Ты удивишься, насколько похожи вопросы ВСЕХ или БОЛЬШИНСТВА новичков...
 :Grin: (и насколько типичны мои им разъяснения))))))))



> Я просто поражена терпению нашей Курочки, столько таких как я, заходит сюда и задает одни и те же вопросы.


*проказница*, делаю это потому, что сама помню себя новичком...
Это как у Горького в пьесе "На дне"-помните? В школе изучали?
Анна говорит старичку Луке: "Гляжу я на тебя... на отца ты похож моего... на батюшку... такой же ласковый... мягкий... "
А тот отвечает: " Мяли много, оттого и мягок..."

Меня не мяли, но то время, когда я тыкалась, как слепой котёнок, и боялась всего и всех, не решаясь написать фразу-другую, помню как сейчас, хотя скоро буду праздновать семь лет на форуме :Meeting: И помню, как радовалась ПЕРСОНАЛЬНОМУ, лично мне, ответу. Поэтому и обращаюсь к каждому новичку лично. Стараюсь, во всяком случае. жаль только, что лишь немногие переходят из разряда "геологов" в разряд активных форумчан, увы...

----------


## Маринка-мандаринка :)

> Поэтому и обращаюсь к каждому новичку лично. Стараюсь, во всяком случае. жаль только, что лишь немногие переходят из разряда "геологов" в разряд активных форумчан, увы...


Во во, я как раз из недр, так сказать, на свет и выбралась :Vah: )))) Уже и бооольшой вопрос, вернее просьба о помощи появилась, но это я так понимаю мне сюда : http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137630

----------


## Курица

> Уже и бооольшой вопрос, вернее просьба о помощи появилась, но это я так понимаю мне сюда


Марина, если это касается детских праздников, то ДА.
И вообще-тебе нужно вот тут побывать: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200 
Это аналог Инкубатора для тех, кто ведет детские праздники.

----------


## Лепочка

Татьяна, как классно что есть ваша тема, я по своей торопливости ли глупости ли , читала другие темки была геологом скорей всего, а сейчас хочется из разряда геологов в разряды активного форумчанина перейти , так у вас тепло под крылышком, пустите?

----------


## Курица

> так у вас тепло под крылышком, пустите?


 :Aga: конечно!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok: 



> читала другие темки была геологом скорей всего, а сейчас хочется из разряда геологов в разряды активного форумчанина перейти


замечательное желание, начни с главной страницы форума-чтобы понять, ЧТО МЫ ИЗ себя представляем!
По количеству сообщений и дате регистрации вижу, что уже втянулась, "подсела" на общение...НЕ останавливайся!

----------


## ИрихаК

Татьяна ,здравствуйте! Хочу попросить помощи.В субботу юбилей девушке 35 лет ,а мужу 34 в среду ,он тоже хочет чтоб его день рождение в этот день отпраздновали.Сделаю им общую встречу ,а вот как поздравлять? Она всё таки желает чтоб чествовали в основном её .Друзья будут и его , и её подружки.Как мне это сделать ,чтоб и ему угодить и её не обидеть. Именинница просит весь вечер повышенного внимания к ней ,что вполне нормально)Первый раз с таким сталкиваюсь,посмотрела темки двойных юбилеев,но тут вроде немножко другая ситуация.

----------


## Лена Кремнева

Здравствуйте, Татьяна и активные читатели этой странички! Я - новенькая! Вы, Татьяна,очень точно описали все мои чувства,которые я испытываю сейчас. Я активный пользователь интернетом, благо времени достаточно, т.к во втором декрете,не выходя из первого,но вот на форумах никогда не жила:-) конечно, есть страх, вдруг не справлюсь и есть вопрос к Вам: как пользоваться правильно форумом? Как правильно его читать? Информации очень много и если я засяду.....

----------


## Курица

> есть вопрос к Вам: как пользоваться правильно форумом?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672  начни с этого!

Потом поставь своей целью прочесть *ВСЕ темки Ин-Ку батора*
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276 
 и оставить посты в тех, которые чем-то тебя задели :Aga: 
После того, как ты напишешь в темке-в кабинете будет сообщение для тебя, когда в этой темке появится еще одно сообщение(это наз-ся "подписка на темы")...



> Информации очень много и если я засяд


сделай. как я посоветовала-и не потеряешься...а потом опять подскажу :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Хочу попросить помощи.В субботу юбилей девушке 35 лет ,а мужу 34 в среду ,он тоже хочет чтоб его день рождение в этот день отпраздновали.Сделаю им общую встречу ,а вот как поздравлять?


нужно сделать так,Ира, чтоб и волки были сыты(муж), и овцы целы(жена)))).
Поэтому я бы начала с поздравлений ...мужчине-раз у него уже в среду был ДР.
Сказала бы, мол, кто празднику рад, тот один день его не празднует, а празднует как минимум три дня. Так и наш N - со среды начал!!!!!!И мы его сейчас поздравим!!!!!!!
Пусть все его поздравят, а затем-говорите, что у прекрасной NN, жены N, сегодня ЮБИЛЕЙ!!!!!!!!!!!
ей...25!!! :Grin:  (ну, соври для того, чтоб сделать ей приятное!!!) И пошли поздравления её.................и весь вечер-о ней и вокруг неё...
А ему-главное-в самом начале-попеть дифирамбы, чтоб усыпить бдительность)))))))
(ИМХО)

----------


## Александра-Сашенька

Подскажите, друзья, как вставить аватарку, уже исползала везде, а может и нет :Taunt:

----------


## проказница

здорово за семь лет столько воды утекло, столько помощи оказано!!! Что можно сказать, только спасибо большое  и пожелать побольше благодарных заказчиков позитивных гостей а главное комфорта везде и во всем



> И тебе здравствовать, оранжевенькая!!!
> 
> Марин, хочешь-секрет открою? Только тебе!!!никому не говори! Я на форуме ПОЧТИ СЕМЬ ЛЕТ!!!!!!!!!!!!-но и то до конца его не изучила,прикинь?
> А хвататься надо за НАЧАЛО -на главной странице найди темки, в которых О ФОРУМЕ говорится, о правилах наших...
> Эту темку с конца, пролистывая странички,двигаясь от более поздних -сегодняшних-постов, до написанных вчера, позавчера и раньше...Ты удивишься, насколько похожи вопросы ВСЕХ или БОЛЬШИНСТВА новичков...
> (и насколько типичны мои им разъяснения))))))))
> 
> 
> *проказница*, делаю это потому, что сама помню себя новичком...
> ...

----------


## Наталья Андреевна 130130

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане!!!Спасибо за теплый прием!О себе : очень увлекаюсь проведением праздников, как и детских, так и взрослых.имела опыт проведения и тематических вечеринок!!! Но к сожалению,это все на уровне любителя!!!Хочу у Вас тут побывать и опыта себе набрать!!

----------


## проказница

Рады приветствовать вас, Наталья Андреевна, будем знакомы меня зовут Валентина -проказница. на сайте не так давно, но зато уже чувствую себя своей. Тут хорошо уютно, мило, а главное доброжелательно. Чувствуйте и Вы себя как дома. А может быть сразу на ты???

----------


## ИрихаК

*Курица*, Татьяна,спасибо большое))) Так всё и сделаю.Теперь хоть знаю от чего отталкиваться.

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите, друзья, как вставить аватарку, уже исползала везде


Саша! Почитай (с конца) вот эту темку: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=54 
это темка называется " А как?...", и в ней-ответы на частые вопросы новичков.
*Наталья Андреевна 130130*, 



> очу у Вас тут побывать и опыта себе набрать!!


присоединяйся к нашей тесной компании :Aga:

----------


## Лена Кремнева

сделай. как я посоветовала-и не потеряешься... Спасибо большое, Татьяна. Прочитав, нашла ссылочку в песочницу (детские праздники),засяду там,полеплю! :Tender:

----------


## Ирина Тертышник

Доброго дня! Дякую за теплий прийом, мене звати Ірина. Працюю режисером в Міському будинку культури м. Прилук Україна. Якщо можна буду писати  укр. мовою, мені так зручніше, якщо ж ні прийдеться писати рос. -хоча це буде займати більше часу. Маю багато власних сценарії загальноміських заходів ( день незалежності, день перемоги і т.д), є в доробку 2 тематичних мюзикли(1 укр. мовою, 1 рос. мовою), сценарій проведення конкурсу "Міс" і "Людина року", і ще багато чого різно по типу день працівника медицини, міліції і т. д і тп. Хотіла б поділитись з тими кому потрібні ці сценарії, бо знаю як важко писати їх самій. Можу виложити відео. А зараз починаю свою діяльність в такій галузі як тамадування, бо знаходжусь в декретній відпусці, а душа бажає самореалізації. На вашому форумі шукаю нові креативні ідеї, які згодом будуть поштовхом для створення моїх власних доробків. Буду дуже вдячна якщо направите мене туди де мені місце :Grin:  чекатиму на відповідь

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ирина Тертышник*, привіт, Іринка! Ну взагалі то тут спілкуються російською, тому що форум міжнародний) але є і свій куточок для украіномовних ведучих. Гадаю, тобі буде цікаво заглянути туди)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=76395

----------


## Ирина Тертышник

Дякую за підказку, там дійсно багато інформації про весілля, а чи не підкажеш де є щось про ювілей, конкурсів  в мене достатньо, а от як цікаво запросити ювіляра мужчину в зал, не можу придумати. Жінку я запрошувала пройти по зоряній доріжці з загадками, конфеті і салютами, але як на мене це більш жіночий варіант, хочу щось придумати оригінальне і для мужчини. Вже деякі ідеї є, але їх ще треба відшліфувати. Може підкажете щось?

----------


## Джина

Ира, добрый день, проходи, располагайся.

Про юбилеи ты можешь найти информацию здесь, за одно и спросить совет и помощь.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=106213

А вот целый раздел, посвященный юбилеям
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=193

В общих темах пиши на русском, т.к. форум интернациональный и далеко не все понимают украинский язык. Это уважение ко всем жителям нашего форума  и  так быстрее придет помощь и подсказки на твои вопросы. :Aga:

----------


## Курица

*Ирина Тертышник*, Ирина, здравствуй!
Очень хорошо, что Алина и Танечка тебя здесь встретили-приветили, направления поиска указали :Ok:  :Aga: 
Очень прошу тебя с пониманием отнестись и к этим нашим словам:



> _В общих темах пиши на русском, т.к. форум интернациональный и далеко не все понимают украинский язык_. Это уважение ко всем жителям нашего форума  и  так быстрее придет помощь и подсказки на твои вопросы


Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## Animawka

Доброго времени суток всем!!! Особенно вам, дорогие старожилы. Спасибо, что вы есть и направляете на путь истинный))). 
Меня зовут Юля, я из Казахстана, Павлодар. Уже 8 лет занимаюсь тем, что провожу игровые развлекательные программы для взрослых и детей. Началось с одного очень замечательного человечка. Я работала на музыке, в общем ассистировала. Потом она меня и мою подругу начала учить понемногу выступать, работать с детками и взрослыми. Конечно, это все очень-очень затягивает. Прям наркотик какой то. И так под ее руководством мы с подругой отработали лет 5. Она уехала из города и все передала в наши руки. Точнее дала волшебный пендель, мол сами могете и все! 3 года уже работаем сами. Основная направленность у нас это программки для детей и взрослых, сейчас начинаем пробоваться в роли ведущих, потихонечку, помаленечку, небольшие свадьбы, юбилеи. Сейчас полным ходом подготовка к НГ. 
Ваш форум мне подсказала моя коллега из того же славного города Павлодара, она уже и на встречах была, и мне тоже очень хочется. Спасибо Оле Матрешке (так здесь она зовется). 
Тут много у вас чего интересного и неизвестного. Очень я рада, что к вам попала. Приятно читать, приятно делиться. Надеюсь на дружбу и поддержку)))
И да... надо аву как то приляпать, но еще не разбиралась.

----------


## Курица

> И да... надо аву как то приляпать, но еще не разбиралась.


*Animawka*, Юля, почитай несколько последних страни ц-мои посты на ни х и посты других старожилов, и многое тебе станет понятнее!




> Ваш форум мне подсказала моя коллега из того же славного города Павлодара, она уже и на встречах была, и мне тоже очень хочется. Спасибо Оле Матрешке (так здесь она зовется).


ААААААА, так ты Олина приятельница? Очень тебе рады, потому что...сама знаешь эту пословицу:"Друзья моих друзей-мои друзья!" :Yahoo:

----------


## Александра-Сашенька

*Курица*, спасибо большое! Долго мучилась, но сделала, теперь хоть мало мальский облик приобрела :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> Долго мучилась, но сделала, теперь хоть мало мальский облик приобрела


НУ уж не скромничай, не мало-мальский облик, а облик КРАСАВИШНЫ!!! :Yes4:  :Tender:

----------


## Александра-Сашенька

Ой ой, засмущали :Blush2: да, это я организовывала в своем городе Парад невест, в 2012 обычные невесты, в 2013 году стиляги-невесты :Laie 24:  :Laie 3:

----------


## Ирина Тертышник

> *Ирина Тертышник*, Ирина, здравствуй!
> Очень хорошо, что Алина и Танечка тебя здесь встретили-приветили, направления поиска указали
> Очень прошу тебя с пониманием отнестись и к этим нашим словам:
> 
> Спасибо за понимание.


Все поняла, теперь буду писать на русском, только извините за ошибки, потому что русского не учила никогда

----------


## Андрюшечка

*Курица*спас ибо большое за приглашение , подскажите я бы хотела побольше набраться опыта по проведению свадеб кооперативов где и какие слеты у вас бывают? Заранее спасибо,

----------


## Диа

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Диана...только собираюсь присоединиться к вашей теплой культурной общественности....меняю профессию...страшно до жути...но говорят перемены к лучшему....так что дерзаю!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуйте, меня зовут Диана...только собираюсь присоединиться к вашей теплой культурной общественности....меняю профессию...страшно до жути...но говорят перемены к лучшему....так что дерзаю!!!


привет, Диана! располагайся, у нас уютно)
а какую профессию ты меняешь?

----------


## KAlinchik

> *Курица*спас ибо большое за приглашение , подскажите я бы хотела побольше набраться опыта по проведению свадеб кооперативов где и какие слеты у вас бывают? Заранее спасибо,


вот в этой теме можно найти все, что душе угодно и где поближе та удобней)
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=200

----------


## Мокроп.анна

Добрый день! Я новичок!))) Сегодня совершенно случайно забрела сюда и сразу же решила зарегистрироваться, т.к поняла-это то, что мне надо!!!! Я работаю педагогом-организатором в доме творчества, руковожу театральным объединением, веду различные мероприятия и праздники! Спасибо вам за то, что вы есть!!!!

----------


## Марина Викторовна Я

Добрый вечер!!! Я начинающая ведущая. Хочу с вами подружиться :Yes4:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Мокроп.анна*, 
*Марина Викторовна Я*, здравствуйте, девочки)молодцы, что заглянули и зарегистрировались.
расскажите подробней о себе, давайте знакомиться ближе

----------


## Мокроп.анна

Здравствуйте-здравствуйте! Ну, про работу свою я уже написала!)))) А ещё могу про себя сказать, что я мама троих прекрасных дочерей!)))) И они - самое главное в моей жизни!)))

----------


## Диа

> привет, Диана! располагайся, у нас уютно)
> а какую профессию ты меняешь?


Вы не поверите.....пока я.....работаю в полиции...про себя...у меня трое деток разного возраста. 18, 7 и 2 годика...хочу уйти в культуру, так как в последнем декрета что то случилось с сознанием...не могу и не хочу...хочу творить!!!

----------


## Мокроп.анна

Добрый день! Очень нравится этот форум, но пока не всё здесь понятно...Пытаюсь разобраться.Хотела загрузить себе аватарку- не найду, как. Написать тоже не везде получается.. Помогите во всё здесь разобраться!!!))))

----------


## lych!

Уважаемые ведущие , можете направить , ссылку , скинуть, где можно почитать и послушать музыкальные сказочки, будьте добры, можно ссылочки, на эти старнички. Здесь столько страниц, подстраниц, огромное количество информации, пока ещё сложновато ориентироваться ...

----------


## Галиночка -Я

Наберите в Яндексе Сказки МР3, их там море... Или в расширенном поиске ( в правом верхнем углу)

----------


## Джина

> Написать тоже не везде получается..


У нас в некоторые разделы доступ после испытательного срока- месяц на форуме и 30 информативных сообщений. Возможно, в эти темы ты и пытаешься попасть, подожди немного.




> Хотела загрузить себе аватарку- не найду, как.


Зайди в *Кабинет*. Слева будет*- Мой профиль*. чуть ниже - *изменить аватар*. Нажимаешь и выбираешь своё фото, жмешь "сохранить" Может написать, что аватар не загружен, а ты всё-таки проверь. Фото должно появиться.

----------


## annatv

Девчата , здравствуйте! Принимайте и меня под своё тёплое крылышко! Давно хотела подружиться с форумом! Подскажите, с чего начать)

----------


## Мокроп.анна

Спасибо большое! Буду осваивать!))))

----------


## Курица

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 начните  с изучения ЭТОЙ темки!

Потом поставьте своей целью прочесть *ВСЕ темки Ин-Ку батора*
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276
и оставить посты в тех, которые чем-то вас заденут или заинтересуют

После того, как вы напишете в любой из темок - в ВАШЕМ кабинете появится  сообщение для вас, что, мол, в этой темке кто-то ещё после твоего поста свой пост оставил... (это наз-ся "подписка на темы")...Это очень удобно, чтобы каждый из вас мог отслеживать, где "наследил", то есть оставил пост или вопрос... :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Девчата , здравствуйте!


*annatv*, и тебе здравствовать,девица красная из "Пензы-сити, столицы России", слышали-слышали про такой город! :Derisive: 



> Принимайте и меня под своё тёплое крылышко! Давно хотела подружиться с форумом! Подскажите, с чего начать)


Ну, начать нужно *с ГЛАВНОЙ страницы Форума*.
мы же и книжку читаем как????Сперва *оглавление* смотрим.
Это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/index.php

там -на 1 стр.- список всех РАЗДЕЛОВ, а уже темки сами-в разделах прячутся.
Форум устроен так, что если ты какую-то темку "пометила" своим постом, то ты считаешься подписанной на неё и тебе в Кабинет будут приходить уведомления о том, что нового в той темке народ написал. Это очень удобно.
Чтоб знать, на каком форуме ты оказалась, надо прочесть его правила
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672
и подписаться под ними, мол, всё поняла, согласна.
Теперь отметиться, откуда ты, Это тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=35040


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=441 - это *Сокровищница Мастеров или БИС ИН-КУ*, раздел, в котором представлены и выставлены для продажи уникальные идеи, сценарии, программы, конкурсы, песни, танцы, батлы, документы и т.д. Здесь вы можете купить любые материалы для проведения неповторимого праздника.

Вот так и идёшь дальше...по всем разделам...
Если ты ведущая, то твой самый нужный раздел-тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=161

*Обрати внимание, что в некоторые разделы тебе пока не войти-напротив них написано слово Личный.
Это значит, что туда вход после испытательного срока. Он бывает 1 месяц и 30 сообщений (чаще всего), а бывает и больше, например, в темку ОТЧЕТОВ о праздниках ты сможешь попасть только после 500 сообщений.*

Почему так сделано(предвосхищаю твой вопрос)???

У нас-ФОРУМ. Форум сайта "Интер-Культур Хаус".
А раз форум-то он предполагает общение. Это на сайт (любой, когда ищем что-то) мы влетаем, ищем, находим, копируем, себе хапаем и вылетаем. И, бывает, уже и не вспомним за всю жизнь, ГДЕ мы эту инфу качнули. Так?
А на Форумах люди "живут" годами (см. мою линеечку внизу поста-видишь, я почти 7 лет тут живу!Каждодневно!))))))))))))))))
Тут главное-общение. И если ты чел. "одной" с нами группы крови, то ты вольешься, будешь писать,чужое оценивать и улучшать, своим делиться, жить вместе с нами.
А если какая-нибудь девушка просто так зашла...и только дайте-подайте...То не всё мы сразу показываем))))))
Поняла теперь?

Удачи!

----------


## TSI

Здравствуйте! Я новичок и что-то я тут у вас растерялась. Я провожу праздники только у родственников. Занялась этим год назад-по моему сценарию подруга вела свадьбу моему сыну, пару раз проводила юбилеи. У вас на форуме интересно. Я могу выкладывать свои наработки только в теме новичков? Боюсь не там  и не то написать.

----------


## Джина

> Боюсь не там и не то написать.


Вот бояться не надо :Nono: 




> Я могу выкладывать свои наработки только в теме новичков?


Да, пока только тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379

Потому что у нас вот такие правила:



> Обрати внимание, что в некоторые разделы тебе пока не войти-напротив них написано слово Личный.
> Это значит, что туда вход после испытательного срока. Он бывает 1 месяц и 30 сообщений (чаще всего), а бывает и больше, например, в темку ОТЧЕТОВ о праздниках ты сможешь попасть только после 500 сообщений.


Проходи, располагайся, пиши, общайся, рассказывай. Как тебя зовут? Из какого ты города?

----------


## Диа

Старожилы ткните меня пожалуйста в темку, где я бы могла посоветоваться с людьми, которые работают в досуговом учреждении ( у нас центр досуга)по поводу противостояния молодежи и старых сотрудников....наболело!!!

----------


## Курица

> ткните меня пожалуйста в темку, где я бы могла посоветоваться с людьми, которые работают в досуговом учреждении


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=188          наверное, тут)))Тыкаю)))

----------


## TSI

Спасибо, что принимаете в свои ряды.Меня зовут Света. Я из Запорожья, как и вы, Джина. Проведение праздников-это мое хобби. Здесь столько материала-кажется невозможно все просмотреть. Сегодня перелистала прошлогодний сценарий свадьбы сына-сейчас бы что-то изменила,добавила. хотя год назад казалось, что все было классно. Я немного позже выставлю его на форуме для новичков. В общем буду у вас обживаться.

----------


## Джина

> Я из Запорожья,


Очень рада! :Aga:

----------


## druzhik

Курочка, здравствуйте. Вот я опять вернулась!

----------


## Курица

> Курочка, здравствуйте. Вот я опять вернулась!


Юлька, я тебе уже прогулы устала в Журнал посещений записывать...и как только я устала это делать-ты и нарисовалась вновь! Молодец!
Что там у вас, в красноярском крае, перебои с водой были, и ты сама воду развозила народу, пока на форуме не писала??? :Taunt: 
Шучу-шучу!
Главное-ты опять с нами! Не исчезай!!!
15 лет ведения праздников-это не хухры-мухры...это стаж! А вот свежих идей  с Ин-Ку поднабраться не помешает! :Grin:

----------


## krutia

Здравствуйте) меня зовут Оксана, родом я из украины, из небольшого городка луганской обл.  Уже начала потихоньку обживаться у вас, чему очень рада :Yahoo:  но хотела спросить, что делать если я сама ничего не сочиняю, переделать под себя, додумать, это запросто))) а вот чтоб сама, с нуля,это мне наверное недано :No2:  вы меня не прагоните?) :Blush2:

----------


## Джина

> что делать если я сама ничего не сочиняю, переделать под себя, додумать, это запросто)


Не всем повезло родиться с талантом сочинителя  :Meeting:  Переделывают под себя очень многие, умение подать интересно материал тоже уметь надо.
Иногда какая-то идея может натолкнуть на создание творческого шедевра. Так что, Оксана, лови идеи и воплощай их в жизни!

----------


## krutia

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  спасибо огромное за теплый прием,за поддержку :Tender:

----------


## ВикторриЯ

Добрый день всем!!!Как хорошо, когда есть "мэтры"- которые могут указать куда нам новичкам податься!!!!Берите и меня под крылышко тоже!!!!Очень буду рада!!!! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Ольгия

> Берите и меня под крылышко тоже


Берём, берём! Чуть выше Танюша-Курочка рассказала, что тебе, как новичку, почитать в первую очередь.
А еще, наверное, тебе будет интересно здесь, как казахстанке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138854    и здесь 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123273&page=28 
правда, не знаю, это темки для всех или после "прописки". Вдруг не попадёшь, то наш совет: читай, общайся, высказывай свои мысли, и, как по мановению волшебной палочки, все пещеры с секретами тебе откроются  :Aga:

----------


## Denver77

Привет Дамы и Господа !
Я тот самый новичок которого вы так тепло встречаете приветственными словами у входа в курятник , ой ИН КУ батор  :Yahoo:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Я тот самый новичок которого вы так тепло встречаете приветственными словами у входа в курятник


Такие ОРЛЫ к нам в Курятник захаживают нечасто!
Проходите - располагайтесь!!!
А вообще лучше сразу сделать подпись в профиле, как тебя зовут-величают!
Тогда и общаться будет проще!
Слева в кабинете есть колоночка, найди там - редактировать подпись!
Можно добавить туда и адрес почты, и скайп, и свой девиз по жизни.....

----------


## Ольгия

> Привет Дамы и Господа


Привет, Орёл из Денвера! Ой, Денвер из Орла!  :Tender:

----------


## Denver77

Зоя и Ольга спасибо за ответ и подсказку в редактировании профиля !
Сейчас этим займусь  :Smile3:

----------


## Denver77

Я уже не много успел побродить на просторах форума, Боже это же клондайк творчества. мыслей , идей, и прочего ) спасибо моему друг он мне посоветовал зарегистрироваться !

*Скажите если определенные правила в написании сценариев ?*  :Taunt: 

(меня интересуют тонкости и хитрости составления)

----------


## Ольгия

> Скажите есть ли определенные правила в написании сценариев ?


Если коротко, то правила ЕСТЬ во всём! 
Расскажи, чем ты занимаешься, тебя интересуют свадебные сценарии, или юбилеи тоже? Начни общаться в доступных для тебя темах, и через время (30 дней и 30 сообщений) мы тебя пошлём к таким мастерам, об общении с которыми раньше можно было только мечтать!!! Здесь очень много ГУРУ своего дела, которые делятся своим опытом, которые помогают и "стареньким" и "новеньким". Удачи!

----------


## snegurka

Да, здесь действительно тепло и уютно, а главное, ооочень интересно.

----------


## Denver77

Ольга спасибо ! Буду иметь ввиду !

С детства тяготел с сцене и выступлениям, ни один концерт в школе не проходил без моего участия , потом в конце школы встал выбор куда поступать, Мама желая сыну хорошего и перспективного будущего сказала ему: Иди сын учись на экономическом!, и будет тебе успех и счастье! Ведомый Мамой я подал документы в аграрный Вуз , поступил на бюджет , учился хорошо, поэтому вопросов с поступлением не возникло, но спустя некоторое время, я понял что это не мое, бросать я не хотел, меня спасло то что я для себя открыл студенческий КВН , с головой ринулся в него и опять таки благодаря КВНовским победам учеба была для меня легкой, но понял что не хочу быть экономистом и "чахнуть за цифрами и расчетами рентабельности производства за текущий период" и в финале студ. лиги спустя 6 лет образования мы с командой заняли призовое место и в жюри оказалась директор агентства праздников и  вот она предложила поработать ведущим новогодних корпоративов и также побывал в качестве символа праздника Деда Мороза! Так же вел Дни Рождения, работал тематические вечера в Ресторанах, в Торговых центрах, мне интерестны: КОРПРОРАТИВЫ , ЮБИЛЕИ, И СВАДЬБЫ 

Опыта проведения свадеб у меня пока нет

Но на данном этапе я хочу здесь найти для себя опытных друзей ведущих с которыми можно общаться и УЧИТЬСЯ! а при удобном случае и буду рад познакомиться с ними лично ! :Smile3:

----------


## Ольгия

*Denver77*, Андрей, спасибо за такой подробный ответ. Эта тема - ознакомительная, а пообщаться уже по интересующим тебя вопросам ты сможешь, где наша Мама-Курочка написала выше. Иди туда, читай, спрашивай, словом, общайся. И будет тАбе ЩАСТЕ!  :Derisive:

----------


## Denver77

> Denver77, Андрей, спасибо за такой подробный ответ. Эта тема - ознакомительная, а пообщаться уже по интересующим тебя вопросам ты сможешь, где наша Мама-Курочка написала выше. Иди туда, читай, спрашивай, словом, общайся. И будет тАбе ЩАСТЕ!


 Ольга спасибооо !  :Grin:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Но на данном этапе я хочу здесь найти для себя опытных друзей ведущих с которыми можно общаться и УЧИТЬСЯ!


А еще в таком деле очень помогают встречи и МАСТЕР-классы, которые проводят в рамках Клуба ИН-КУ.
Еще есть очень замечательная форма обучения - это вебинары, которые проводят он-лайн наши Мастера!
Так что поле деятельности немереное! 
Какие вебинары намечаются в ближайшем будущем можно прочитать в Новостях форума!

----------


## Denver77

*mursilka2*, Зоя, подскажи в каком разделе можно глянуть конкурсы на новый год ?

Вебинары платные ?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> подскажи в каком разделе можно глянуть конкурсы на новый год ?
> Вебинары платные ?


Вебинары платные. Но цена приемлемая. 10 уроков он-лайн. В основном по два часа. Еще Мастера дают дом. задания. 
Раскладывают все по полочкам! Темы разные: юбилеи, свадьбы, тематические свадьбы, раскрутка бренда, продвижение в интернете и соц. сетях. 
А еще пишется дипломная работа, после чего выдается Сертификат Международного образца с печатью.
По поводу тем по НГ праздникам, я не знаю какие в свободном доступе, а какие нет.
Лучше всего посмотреть в путеводителе форума. 
Нажимаешь на кнопку - главная страница форума, и все темы перед тобой!
Обрати внимание на Сокровищницу, где собраны Изюминки форума.

----------


## Ольгия

*Denver77*, Андрей, вебинары платные, но я думаю, это того стоит.
Новогодняя тема обсуждается здесь, вот перечень http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136
Вот более конкретно: Год Козы (Овцы) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138359
И в целом про НГ, если ты не привязываешься к его символу http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137132

----------


## Denver77

Спасибо Вам за подсказки  ! :Ok:

----------


## ВикторриЯ

Спасибо за подсказки! Темки открываются.Если честно( наверное повторюсь за кем, то)- но это реально кладезь  волшебной информации!Здесь всего- СТОЛЬКОООО!!!!!!Я занимаюсь проведением мероприятий уже( или ещё?! :Smile3: ) четыре года.Свадьбы,детские дни рождения, корпоративы,ёлки для детей,юбилеи и Новогодняя ночь в ресторане....Но проблема в том,что у нас оооочень маленький городок и свадеб у меня бывает по 2 в год :Grin: ( да- да)))))Так, что говорить об опыте- сами понимаете)))))И ещё одна проблема( наверное самая главная)- на всех банкетах почти одни и те же люди :Blink: - которые ждут чего- то нового.И я стала теряться- где это взять!???? А тут вы!!!!С тааааким багажом идей!))))Надеюсь, что и я кому- то пригожусь! :Grin:

----------


## elmira67

Добрый вечер.Получила замечание, что не там благодарила людей за материал, теперь БОЮСЬ очень, что опять не там.Я вообще ничего не знаю. Не писать - не приветствуется, а писать пока нечего, что делать?

----------


## Джина

> Получила замечание, что не там благодарила людей за материал, теперь БОЮСЬ очень, что опять не там


Кто и где обидел новичка?

Не бойся, а уточни, где бы ты могла поблагодарить кого-нибудь. 
Это можно сделать в той теме, где ты взяла понравившийся материал. Это будет публичная благодарность, которую увидят все. Ты можешь поблагодарить человека непосредственно за материал именно за то сообщение, в котором он написан. Для этого посмотри в левый нижний угол в сообщении, там есть значок, похожий на звездочку. Жми на него и можешь оставить свой комментарий или просто слово "спасибо". Это будет отображаться у человека, которого ты поблагодарила, в его Кабинете. В теме "Документы" есть спец. подтема про благодарности, для того, чтоб не засорять основную тему, чтоб наши мастерицы видели просьбы.

А писать - пиши обязательно. Есть тему, в которых проф. вопросы решаются, а есть темы, в которых народ болтает просто о жизни, флудит.  Вот и ориентируйся что и где писать)))))

Удачи!

----------


## Ольгия

> Кто и где обидел новичка?


Тань, это была я. А Эльмира, мягко говоря, немножко лукавит. Кто-то верит, что я могу обидеть? Тем более, новенького? Дело было так: Эльмира, зарегистрировавшись,  за первый день успела написать 27 сообщений (модераторы уже чуток подсократили), большая часть которых являлась чистым флудом, сообщениями ни о чём. На что она получила от меня замечание. Сегодня утром я ей написала в личку, разложила всё по полочкам, как писать и что, где можно флудить, где нет и как поблагодарить человека за понравившееся сообщение. И направила сюда, чтобы она рассказала о себе. Но, как вижу, человек этот неискренний, раз явилась в образе обиженной девочки. Таня, ну теперь ты расскажи, что надо бояться не общения, а пустой болтологии, которая занимает место в темах и время всех форумчан, которые рады поделиться своими мыслями и наработками не только со старичками, но и с новичками. Я развожу руками, это первый случай в моём пятилетнем общении на форуме.

----------


## Джина

> Кто-то верит, что я могу обидеть? Тем более, новенького?


Ты не можешь обидеть, я точно знаю!!! Ты очень честный, порядочный человек, готовый всегда прийти на помощь!
Ну вот правду говорят, что надо выслушать две стороны конфликта :Aga: 




> ну теперь ты расскажи, что надо бояться не общения, а пустой болтологии, которая занимает место в темах и время всех форумчан,


Олечка, ничего я рассказывать не буду. Хватит того, что я практически продублировала твое сообщение в личку о том, какие есть формы благодарности на форме. Ты потратила свое время, я потратила свое время.
Ты сама всё человеку рассказала об общении, помощи, флуде и т.д. Ей решать, как вести себя  :Meeting:  Но такое поведение неправильное.

----------


## TSI

Я недавно делала нарезки для детектора лжи. Подскажите в какой теме их лучше выложить?

----------


## Ольгия

> нарезки для детектора лжи


Светлана, я так понимаю, что это музыкальные нарезки, значит сюда, если у тебя есть доступ  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=92386&page=14

----------


## TSI

Спасибо за быстрые ответы. Выставила я муз. конкурс "детектор лжи". Мне пришло входящее сообщение. Я написала ответ как обычно, отправила сообщение. Оно читается в отправленных. Но когда я открываю входящие, там открывается окно, как будто я ничего не отправляла. И я теперь думаю-отправила я сообщение или нет?
Пока писала сообщение-получила благодарность. Значит все дошло.А сообщение уже написано....

----------


## Ольгия

> Но когда я открываю входящие


Оно никак не может быть во входящих, потому что оно исходящее. И не важно, как ты его написала, сама, первая или ответила в поступившем тебе. Оно всё равно будет исходящим

----------


## TSI

Пока во всем разберешься... Хорошо, что помогаете.

----------


## yanfochka

Привет всем! Ох уж и не знаю тут ли я знакомлюсь) но для начала - да! рада всех вас тут слышать) Меня зовут Яна, и я счастливая обладательница своего Джек пота в жизни. Две мои доченьки, мои музы, моё вдохновение. Все в жизни не просто так и благодаря дочками я все таки пришла именно к детским праздникам. И теперь у меня есть третий ребеночек! И имя его Киндер Каприз. Киндер Каприз это мое детское праздничное агенство. Киндер Каприз еще очень маленький, новорожденный и можно сказать на грудном вскармливании) я пока в нем везде) и директор,и организатор и сценарист и аниматор)))Как в том фильме "Операция Ы" трубопровод-Я! лесосклад-Я! )))буду очень рада познакомиться и набраться опыта на нашем форуме. Да уже на нашем, а не на Вашем)т.к. чувствую что я попала домой)

----------


## Ольгия

*yanfochka*, Здравствуй, Яночка! Милости просим! Очень рады, что ты с первых минут чувствуешь себя в нашем домике своей!
Полистай эту темку несколько страничек назад, там наши мама Танюша-Курочка и другие девочки подробно написали, с чего начать свою (твою) жизнь на форуме. И как вставить фотку, и имя написать, ты же не будешь в каждом сообщении писать, что тебя зовут Яна. А то у тебя даже в профиле оно не указано. Кстати, Берёзка - это твой псевдоним? И вот ещё ссылочка на детский раздел http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128

----------


## yanfochka

а я кстати даже и не заметила что имя в профиле нет) Спасибо) я уже активно изучаю тему с детскими праздниками)))Берёзка это моё родное кровное настоящее...но осталось девечьим))))а по сему теперь стало псевдонимом...Берёзка это моя реальная фамилия до замужества)))) роднее этого псевдонима я ничего себе не найду)))

----------


## Ольгия

> Берёзка - это моя реальная фамилия до замужества


Как классно!  :Ok:

----------


## Дарина77

Доброго времени суток!!!
Принимайте и меня под крылышки. 
Во-первых, приятно удивляет то, что всё подробно и понятно разложено по полочкам, поэтому легко осваиваться - СПАСИБО!!!
Во-вторых, немного о себе: дама в возрасте, пожившая, в школе попреподававшая, пенсию малюююююсенькую за 27-летний педтруд и высшую категорию заработавшая, а посему  работающая в сельском Доме культуры с 2012 года. Работающая, надо сказать. с бооооооооольшим удовольствием и даже получившая в этом году премию как лучший работник культуры (аж 50 тыщ, с ума сойти, даже представить себе такое не могла). Кроме того вместе с мужем, учителем музыки, играющем на всём, что звучит, особенно хорошо на моих нервах, больше с 1996 года тамадеющая. Это вкратце.
В-третьих, не понимаю, как я, черпающая вдохновение в Сети, только этой осенью попала на форум????????????????

----------


## Ольгия

И вам от нас наилучшие пожелания!



> Во-первых, приятно удивляет то, что всё подробно и понятно разложено по полочкам, поэтому легко осваиваться - СПАСИБО!!!


Как приятно иметь дело с таким понимающим новичком!



> не понимаю, как я, черпающая вдохновение в Сети, только этой осенью попала на форум????????????????


Как говорится, всему своё время. Ведь привели-таки дорожки судьбы к нам на форум. Давай, вливайся, будем рады общению!

----------


## D-M-W

С добрым днем !)  
Бороздила просторы Интернета и ранее активно, но дом обнаружила недавно. Рада оочень! 
Читала отзывы о  творчестве  Светланы Мишкиной -Островских на одном из сайтов, там была ссылка на ИН-КУ, увидела,и... регистрацию не отложила!  Основное место работы не позволяет активно посещать курсы повышения квалификации, встречи(хотя надо пробовать выискивать время), но желание огромное развиваться в творчестве! Будем начинать дистанционно!

----------


## Ольгия

> была ссылка на ИН-КУ, увидела,и... регистрацию не отложила!


И правильно сделала! Ты познакомишься здесь с замечательными мастерами своего дела!

----------


## Танюшонок

> Привет всем! Ох уж и не знаю тут ли я знакомлюсь) но для начала - да! рада всех вас тут слышать) Меня зовут Яна,


Яна, рада знакомству))) У моей дочки тоже свое праздничное агентство (яблочко от яблоньки, так сказать...) и начинала она с детских праздников. Уверена: есть желание, все у тебя получится. Последний год я тесно работаю с кино, могу предложить помощь в виде киномероприятий)))

----------


## Курица

> Доброго времени суток!!!
> Принимайте и меня под крылышки. 
> Во-первых, приятно удивляет то, что всё подробно и понятно разложено по полочкам, поэтому легко осваиваться - СПАСИБО!!!
> Во-вторых, немного о себе: дама в возрасте, пожившая, в школе попреподававшая, пенсию малюююююсенькую за 27-летний педтруд и высшую категорию заработавшая, а посему  работающая в сельском Доме культуры с 2012 года


Привет! Классно, что ты с нами! Только тебя нам и не хватало!!!!!!!! :Yes4: 



> не понимаю, как я, черпающая вдохновение в Сети, только этой осенью попала на форум????????????????


а это потому, что каждому овощу-СВОЁ время :Grin: 
Располагайся, обживайся!!!!!



> Бороздила просторы Интернета и ранее активно, но дом обнаружила недавно. Рада оочень!


*D-M-W*, и тебе-привет!
*yanfochka*, и тебя приветствую!!!
Девочки, полистайте пару-тройку стр. обратно-я там ссылочки давала-с чего начинать путь по форуму, чтоб не заблудиться :Aga:

----------


## D-M-W

ок, полистаем)

----------


## Руслан Ра

всем привет)
вот и я дорос, чтобы стать Ведущим!

скоро сольный дебют буду вести юбилей
а там и НГ праздники скоро)))

----------


## Курица

*Руслан Ра*, 
ну и славненько, Руслан Солнышко :Grin: 
Ведь ник твой-РА - с Солнцем связан? :Derisive: 
*Ра* (др.-греч. Ρα; лат. Ra) — древнеегипетский бог солнца, верховное  божество древних египтян. Его имя означает «Солнце»

----------


## Руслан Ра

> *Руслан Ра*, 
> ну и славненько, Руслан Солнышко
> Ведь ник твой-РА - с Солнцем связан?
> *Ра* (др.-греч. Ρα; лат. Ra) — древнеегипетский бог солнца, верховное  божество древних египтян. Его имя означает «Солнце»


и этот смысл я тоже вкладывал)))

----------


## Milady

Всем привет!) Я зарегестрировалась на форуме давно, но все никак и нигде не писала :))) Вот, наконец дошли ручки, время и желание :))) Буду писать, знакомиться, изучать :))) Зовут меня Мила. Работаю в праздничном бизнесе плотно с Нового года. Начала с детских праздников - игровые программы, аквагрим, щоу мыльных пузырей, хим.шоу (но его я не долюбливаю))) ) Был опыт ведения взрослых программ, но это были варианты конферанса и помощника на свадьбе))) Хочу расти! Надеюсь, с вашей помощью пойду в движение и рост :) Всех Благодарю! И рада знакомству :)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Зовут меня Мила.


Мила! рады тебя видеть!!! Тоже рады знакомству.
Внеси свое имя в подпись, сразу все увидят, как тебя зовут!!!

----------


## Любаша- краса

Привет всем!!!! Наконец-то я снова с вами после больше, чем месяца отсутствия!!! Как же я по всем соскучилась!!!

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет!)





> Зовут меня Мила.


привет, очень приятно, я-Татьяна.



> Хочу расти! Надеюсь, с вашей помощью пойду в движение и рост :)


Несомненно.Только нужно каждый вечер посвящать форуму хотя бы часок своего времени. И сразу увидишь результат...Это как в институте-не допускать пропусков, и  тогда твоя программа праздничного вечера  будет улучшена, и оценка на празднике - "экзамене" от гостей будет  значительно выше, чем была раньше :Ok: 



> Привет всем!!!! Наконец-то я снова с вами после больше, чем месяца отсутствия!!!


*Любаша- краса*, привет. Не пропадай так надолго!

----------


## Любаша- краса

> привет, очень приятно, я-Татьяна.
> 
> Несомненно.Только нужно каждый вечер посвящать форуму хотя бы часок своего времени. И сразу увидишь результат...Это как в институте-не допускать пропусков, и  тогда твоя программа праздничного вечера  будет улучшена, и оценка на празднике - "экзамене" от гостей будет  значительно выше, чем была раньше
> 
> 
> *Любаша- краса*, привет. Не пропадай так надолго!


Танюша, это ж не по моей вине. Конечно не буду. во всяком случае постараюсь. Спасибо за радушный приём!!!

----------


## elenka260191

я тоже новичок, и буду рада вашей помощи. мне нужно написать сценарий "День героев" тема чеченской войны. сценарий на взрослую аудиторию. спасибо

----------


## Курица

> буду рада вашей помощи. мне нужно написать сценарий "День героев" тема чеченской войны. сценарий на взрослую аудиторию.


*elenka260191*, на форуме есть темка http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=491 
Фриланс -удаленная работа на дому в интернете, выполнение одноразовых заказов за плату, которую определяет заказчик. Фрилансеры также могут предложить свои услуги: написание индивидуальных стихов, сценариев под заказ, выполнение работ в программах фотошоп, написание эксклюзивных статей для веб сайтов и журналов, выполнение видео заданий и многое другое.
В ней есть такой раздел
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137396  :Aga: 
Напиши Татьяне, возможно, это тот человек, который тебе может помочь!

----------


## Animawka

Спасибо за терпение, за стократное повторение всем одного и того же. Здоровья и улыбок!!!

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо за терпение, за стократное повторение всем одного и того же.


*Animawka*, спасибо на добром слове.
Как раз из- за этого



> стократного повторения всем одного и того же.


я иногда себя не Курицей, а ПОПУГАЕМ))чувствую))))) :Taunt:

----------


## певичка5

Все привет!!! Друзья я не поняла, на сайте все платно?

----------


## ненька

> Друзья я не поняла, на сайте все платно?


Нет, не все. И ОООчень много бесплатного материала. Посмотрите, куда у вас есть доступ и там столько материала, которым делятся профи ...Но здесь нужно не только копать, но и, прежде всего общаться, делиться своим...А для начала проштудируйте раздел инкубатора. И будет вас Щастье :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Все привет!!!


*певичка5*, и тебе привет!



> я не поняла, *на сайте* все платно


на каком?
Ты попала на ФОРУМ сайта Ин-КУ, который предполагает общение,обмен постами. Тут существуют некие правила-не все темы, в котором есть элементы сценариев, игры, конкурсы и т.п.-открыты новичкам с первого посещения.
Здесь нужно сначала "стать частью коллектива", пообщавшись в течение месяца и написав не меньше 30 сообщений за это время- тогда откроются ДРУГИЕ темы, где можно БРАТЬ,КОПИРОВАТЬ...говоря только "спасибо".
Но есть и платный материал, доступный всем залетевшим на форум, ты права.
Но он(платный)-капля в море бесплатных идей и фишек, поверь! :Aga:  :Derisive: 

Подробнее о правилах нашего форума можно прочесть(если не пожалеть время)))=здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672

----------


## Курица

*ненька*, спасибо,Лен,за ответ! :Tender: 
А то иной раз думаешь-думаешь,КАК ответить, чтоб не обидеть залетевших на огонёк)))))))))))

----------


## mashuly

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане, принимайте и меня в свой богатый и добродушный мир. я занимаюсь детскими праздниками и очень люблю свою работу!!!! Капаясь в темах, я очень много почерпнула для себя. СПАСИБО Вам ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!

----------


## elenka260191

> *elenka260191*, на форуме есть темка http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=491 
> Фриланс -удаленная работа на дому в интернете, выполнение одноразовых заказов за плату, которую определяет заказчик. Фрилансеры также могут предложить свои услуги: написание индивидуальных стихов, сценариев под заказ, выполнение работ в программах фотошоп, написание эксклюзивных статей для веб сайтов и журналов, выполнение видео заданий и многое другое.
> В ней есть такой раздел
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137396 
> Напиши Татьяне, возможно, это тот человек, который тебе может помочь!


 я планировала сама работать, и сама творить, а покупать готовое не вариан- зарплаты не хватит.

----------


## Курица

Лена :Blush2: , извини, конечно, но твою просьбу 



> *буду рада вашей помощи*. мне нужно написать сценарий "День героев"


я поняла именно так- :Meeting: 
Только поэтому я  посмела  :Grin:  указать на платный раздел :Meeting: 
Но раз ты



> планировала сама работать, и сама творить,


то помочь тебе смогут форумчане в том случае, если , к примеру, уже какая-та работа  в направлении



> сценария "День героев"


тобою сделана: ведь только ты знаешь, где и в каких условиях будет проходить это мероприятие.
В разделе, где ты сейчас находишься-(а это раздел "Ведущие праздников") такой серьёзной тематикой вряд ли кто серьёзно занимался, это тебе нужно, наверное, в этот раздел *Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=188 
Там есть тема "*15 февраля-День вывода советских войск из Афганистана*" - тут -  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134358 , она несколько созвучна запрашиваемой тобой...

----------


## Олька Николаевна

Всем привет. Я  тоже новичок. Уже второй день читаю все темки. Очень много полезной информации!!! даже не знаю что успевает сохранять мой мозг. Все полезное копирую в отдельный файл. спасибо что делитесь такими полезными вещами.

----------


## Танюшонок

> Мила! рады тебя видеть!!! Тоже рады знакомству.
> Внеси свое имя в подпись, сразу все увидят, как тебя зовут!!!


Зоя, доброго времени суток. У меня тоже нет имени в подписи))) Научи, пожалуйста, как это сделать.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Научи, пожалуйста, как это сделать.


Когда заходишь в кабинет, слева есть колонка, в которой можно увидеть много чего. Но тебе же надо "редактировать подпись"!!!
Вот и нажимай на эту кнопку-строку!!!
Выйдет окошко как в сообщениях и там сверху будет подпись - редактировать подпись!!! Ай, тавтология, но, самое главное, чтобы понятно.
Вот в ней и пиши, что ты хочешь видеть в своей подписи!!!
Можешь посмотреть, что у других написано. Чаще всего это скай, электронка, можно девиз, можно ссылки на свои темы, которые, надеюсь, у тебя в скором времени появятся!
В верхней строке окна ты увидишь строчки, при помощи которых можно окрасить в цвет твою подпись, а так же сделать красивый шрифт и выбрать его величину.
Надеюсь помогла?!

----------


## elenka260191

> Лена, извини, конечно, но твою просьбу 
> 
> я поняла именно так-
> Только поэтому я  посмела  указать на платный раздел
> Но раз ты
> 
> то помочь тебе смогут форумчане в том случае, если , к примеру, уже какая-та работа  в направлении
> 
> тобою сделана: ведь только ты знаешь, где и в каких условиях будет проходить это мероприятие.
> ...


я просто новичек плохо еще ориентируюсь на форуме, поэтому могу оставить сообщение в теме не подходящей. спасибо за объяснение

----------


## Танюшонок

> Надеюсь помогла?!


Еще как даже! Добрый вечер. Сейчас и я не безымянная)))

----------


## Курица

> Добрый вечер. Сейчас и я не безымянная)))


Привет, тёзка!КАК тебе у нас? :Derisive: 
Можешь вот тут, в темке, что-нибудь о своих праздниках написать)))
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322&page=38

----------


## Танюшонок

> Привет, тёзка!КАК тебе у нас?
> Можешь вот тут, в темке, что-нибудь о своих праздниках написать)))


Привет, Танюша! Интересно, умнО, уютно, комфортно. Жаль, времени не так много, как хотелось бы, чтоб здесь его побольше проводить. Но, зато, я вдоволь наслаждаюсь, читая многочисленные темы и посты. Иногда осмеливаюсь внести свою лепту. Сейчас прогуляюсь по тропинке, указанной тобой)))

----------


## светка)))

привет, уважаемая Курочка и все, все, все! рада погрется в вашем инкубаторе! имею немного муз нарезок, но не знаю как поделится, подскажите?

а еще , пожалуйста, подскажите где можно материал для проведения крестин, а то в я в океане информации имеющейся на форуме ещё плоховато ориентируюсь. заранее спасибо :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> привет, уважаемая Курочка и все, все, все! рада погрется в вашем инкубаторе


и тебе здравствовать,Свет!



> имею немного муз нарезок, но не знаю как поделится, подскажите?


Прочти последних 1012 стр. в темке " А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы...", это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=54 
И ВСЁ БУДЕШЬ ЗНАТЬ) :Ok: 




> подскажите где можно материал для проведения крестин


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134450  - вот тут, в Маниной теме, есть темка  *про КРЕСТИНЫ*

----------


## Konstanzia

> Уважаемый _новичок_! Желаю здравствовать и  Вам в нашем Доме.
> 
>  Давненько Вас так не называли, наверное? Со школьных времен, возможно... 
> Но до сих пор - не правда ли!? - у Вас в памяти те чувства, которые испытывают люди, впервые куда-то "вливающиеся": это робость, желание понравиться,даже некий страх не то сказать, не так ответить, чем, возможно, вызовешь недовольство и/или недопонимание со стороны старожилов.
> 
>  Вот и сейчас, читая эти строки, Вы, возможно, киваете...
>  Но...
> 
>  Не стоит робеть! 
> ...


Здравствуйте , вот после долгих лет решилась, решилась научится пользоваться форумом и общаться , я ещё ребёнком уехала из России так что если будут ошибки ... Извеняйте

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте


Лена, и тебе здравствовать!! :Aga: 




> после долгих лет решилась, решилась научится пользоваться форумом и общаться


это замечательное решение! Потихонечку, помаленечку...МЕДВЕДЕЙ танцевать учат, а тут-ничего особо тяжёлого и нет...типичные действия-только начать, а там уже-по накатанной...само будет получаться!



> я ещё ребёнком уехала из России так что если будут ошибки ... Извеняйте


Успокойся! Ничего страшного...Есть же функция такая-"проверить орфографию"-то есть в Волрде все ошибки красным подчёркиваются, как будто учитель проверяет))) Главное, что ты обращаешь на это внимание(это радует!))))), иным - всё равно)))))))

Кстати, у нас на форуме есть замечательные ведущие из Германии, и у них есть свой уголок, это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=354 
там тебя встретят и приветят! Они недавно встречались в очередной раз в реале, тебе наверняка будет интересно пообщаться с девушками, которые тоже говорят на двух языках!

----------


## LEN@k

> и даже, может быть, пошлют...
> то есть - куда вам нужно, направят...


Всем,всем привет! Обращаюсь ко всем с просьбой - У моей дочери День рождения 31 декабря(ну вот так меня угораздило родить! :Smile3: ) исполняется 15 лет, отмечаем дома, а потом плавно переходим к встрече Н.Г. Она ждет чего-то необычного, все-таки маленький, но юбилей, но и про Н.г. забывать не хочется! Что нравится тинейджерам, ума не приложу? Компания у нас, как говорится" от мала до велико" от3-х до 76 лет!)) Хочется что б всем было весело и интересно! Если есть идеи подскажите, пожалуйста или пошлите куда нужно! :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> У моей дочери День рождения 31 декабря(ну вот так меня угораздило родить!


моя ты дорогаааая! КАК я тебя понимаю) У моей Даны тоже день рождения-31 декабря!!!!!!!!(первоапрельская шутка=новогодний подарок)...скажу больше-сына своего, что ровно на 5 лет старше дочери, я тоже начала рожать 31 декабря)))))))))))родила, правда, 3 января рано утром, но...прецедент был :Taunt: 
Правда, они старше твоей)))так что совета по тинейджерам не дам, но..."послать" - пошлю.
В ДЕТСКИЙ раздел, там всякие виды ДР по разным вкусам-обсуждались)
Это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=373

----------


## LEN@k

Значит я не одинока!))) :Ok:  Как раз я в тот год на Н.г. загадала 2 желания - 1.хочу необычно встретить Н.г. и 2.хочу родить второго ребенка!Вот и получила два в одном!!! :Grin:  Я заметила, что там, НА ВЕРХУ, хорошее чувство юмора, значит Всевышние силы знали, что мы оценим их шутку!)))
Спасибо за ссылочку, Танюш!

----------


## Леночка Фролова

Здравствуй Татьяна - Курочка! Принимайте и меня в свои ряды новичков. Я на этот сайт много раз случайно попадала, когда искала какую то информацию в поисковике. Форум действительно уникальный. Сколько здесь талантливый и поистине творческих людей, которые делают "ПРАЗДНИК". К сожалению, только раньше все никак не решалась зарегистрироваться, а тем более начать общаться.  Немного слов о себе: проведением праздников я занимаюсь давно, но больше они проходили в кругу родных, близких и знакомых мне людей. И вот только 2 года назад мне сказали, что Лена, хватит уже только на своих пора переходить на уровень выше и начать организовывать праздники на заказ так сказать. Вот с того момента я и начала этим заниматься. Пока все получается люди всегда довольны, но нужно не стоять на месте, а постоянно двигаться вперед, так как стали попадаться и повторные клиенты. В одной компании в этом году я проводила юбилеи аж 4 раза, вот мне пришлось выкручиваться. Очень помог в этом плане ваш сайт. Спасибо Вам!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Леночка Фролова*, здравствуйте, Лена! Проходите, располагайтесь на форуме, у нас здесь классно и уютно)

----------


## Леночка Фролова

KAlinchik? здравствуйте! Спасибо за теплый прием! Очень приятно! А у Вас здесь действительно тепло и уютно "под крылом у Курочки"!

----------


## mak5649

Здравствуйте всем!!!! ОБОЖАЮ этот форум! Давно-давно читаю, но не решалась писать) Я веду только домашние праздники, но мне это так нравится! Здесь столько всего интересного! недавно проводила золотую свадьбу родителям мужа, все сказали, что побывали на настоящей свадьбе!  И это благодаря всем вам!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуйте всем!!!! ОБОЖАЮ этот форум! Давно-давно читаю, но не решалась писать) Я веду только домашние праздники, но мне это так нравится! Здесь столько всего интересного! недавно проводила золотую свадьбу родителям мужа, все сказали, что побывали на настоящей свадьбе!  И это благодаря всем вам!


тогда давайте знакомиться ближе) как Вас зовут? откуда Вы?



> KAlinchik? здравствуйте! Спасибо за теплый прием! Очень приятно! А у Вас здесь действительно тепло и уютно "под крылом у Курочки"!


и это только начало)))))))

----------


## mak5649

Алина, давайте) я из Самары, Ольга :) очень приятно познакомиться)

----------


## KAlinchik

> я из Самары, Ольга :) очень приятно познакомиться)


Ольга, если Вы намерены всерьез поселиться у нас на форуме, поставьте имя в авто подпись и выставляйте аватарку. будем общаться предметно)

----------


## mak5649

> Ольга, если Вы намерены всерьез поселиться у нас на форуме, поставьте имя в авто подпись и выставляйте аватарку. будем общаться предметно)


подпись не разрешено мне сделать(((

----------


## Milady

> привет, очень приятно, я-Татьяна.
> 
> Несомненно.Только нужно каждый вечер посвящать форуму хотя бы часок своего времени. И сразу увидишь результат...Это как в институте-не допускать пропусков, и  тогда твоя программа праздничного вечера  будет улучшена, и оценка на празднике - "экзамене" от гостей будет  значительно выше, чем была раньше


Ха-ха! Вот уже сколько пропусков у меня появилось))) Но буду подтягиваться! Сейчас отредактирую подпись и пойду ковыряться, искать информацию, смотреть где чего находится... Пока еще не ориентируюсь свободно на форуме))))
Может мне сразу подсказать сможете.... 
Мне предстоит скоро два похожих праздника. Их похожесть, правда, лишь в начале... Встреча гостей - минут 30 от программы. Детям по 9 (на одном празднике) и по 10 лет (на другом). Я не очень представляю, что нужно вещать... И как сделать эти 30 минут ненавязчиво, но весело... Слегка боюсь, если честно. Раньше я все время с мелкотнёй работала, в образе каких-либо героев. А вот со взрослыми работала совсем немного... А здесь от меня ждут программы как от взрослого ведущего. Побаиваюсь я, конечно, с непривычки, потому как опыт когда наработается, будет попроще. Но его вначале наработать надо  :Grin:  
Ну и вот, после встречи гостей, мне почти на 2 часа программу нужно. Мож направите куда... 
1ая встреча мне предстоит уже в это воскресенье, нужно успеть подготовится, до второго дня рождения, где программма на 2 часа- еще 2 недели...
Заранее всем Спасибо!!  :Oj:

----------


## Milady

> Когда заходишь в кабинет, слева есть колонка, в которой можно увидеть много чего. Но тебе же надо "редактировать подпись"!!!
> Вот и нажимай на эту кнопку-строку!!!
> Выйдет окошко как в сообщениях и там сверху будет подпись - редактировать подпись!!! Ай, тавтология, но, самое главное, чтобы понятно.
> Вот в ней и пиши, что ты хочешь видеть в своей подписи!!!
> Можешь посмотреть, что у других написано. Чаще всего это скай, электронка, можно девиз, можно ссылки на свои темы, которые, надеюсь, у тебя в скором времени появятся!
> В верхней строке окна ты увидишь строчки, при помощи которых можно окрасить в цвет твою подпись, а так же сделать красивый шрифт и выбрать его величину.
> Надеюсь помогла?!


Я тоже хотела добавить подпись, но слева такой графы не нашла... 
Есть редактировать данные, но там я тоже про подпись ничего не гашла... Скайп внесла... а подпись так и не обнаружила куда писать... :Fz:

----------


## Джина

*mak5649*, 
*Milady*, 

Девочки, я Паше написала про вашу проблему, он посмотрит и поможет. Чуть -чуть подождите.

----------


## mak5649

> *mak5649*, 
> *Milady*, 
> 
> Девочки, я Паше написала про вашу проблему, он посмотрит и поможет. Чуть -чуть подождите.


Cпасибо, подождем, конечно)

----------


## PAN

> слева такой графы не нашла... 
> Есть редактировать данные, но там я тоже про подпись ничего не гашла... Скайп внесла... а подпись так и не обнаружила куда писать...




[IMG]http://*********org/6498939.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mak5649

> [IMG]http://*********org/6498939.jpg[/IMG]


мдаааа)))) куда я раньше смотрела
спасибо!!!!

----------


## mak5649

подскажите, хотела вставить презентацию,  не получается( не вижу кнопки с вложениями

----------


## Курица

> не вижу кнопки с вложениями


 :Meeting: её и нет...
Можешь выложить на любой известный тебе файлообменник и выставить ссылку))) на твою презентацию. :Aga:

----------


## mak5649

> её и нет...
> Можешь выложить на любой известный тебе файлообменник и выставить ссылку))) на твою презентацию.


просто ссылку?  спасибо,попробую )

----------


## Любаня.39

Ух, наконец - то нашла где написать! Мало того, что не знаю почему фотка не загружается так и толком разобраться не могу куда заходить, жму на все кнопки подряд! Помогите разобраться что к чему!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile3:  Спасибо заранее!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Помогите разобраться что к чему!!!!!!!!!!


Люба, вот темка- последние 6-10 страниц почитай-многое поймешь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=54

----------


## Milady

> мдаааа)))) куда я раньше смотрела
> спасибо!!!!


Раньше ее не было))) Я все глаза вчера просмотрела, но под фото был аватар, а под аватаром уже "моя учетная запись"...

----------


## Milady

> Мне предстоит скоро два похожих праздника. Их похожесть, правда, лишь в начале... Встреча гостей - минут 30 от программы. Детям по 9 (на одном празднике) и по 10 лет (на другом). Я не очень представляю, что нужно вещать... И как сделать эти 30 минут ненавязчиво, но весело... Слегка боюсь, если честно. Раньше я все время с мелкотнёй работала, в образе каких-либо героев. А вот со взрослыми работала совсем немного... А здесь от меня ждут программы как от взрослого ведущего. Побаиваюсь я, конечно, с непривычки, потому как опыт когда наработается, будет попроще. Но его вначале наработать надо  
> Ну и вот, после встречи гостей, мне почти на 2 часа программу нужно. Мож направите куда... 
> 1ая встреча мне предстоит уже в это воскресенье, нужно успеть подготовится, до второго дня рождения, где программма на 2 часа- еще 2 недели...
> Заранее всем Спасибо!!


Девочки, я к вам еще раз с вопросом... Мож подскажете, куда пойти? Или идеек накидаете... Я такого формата еще не вела, волнуюсь страшно... А послезавтра уже работать...

----------


## Джина

> Девочки, я к вам еще раз с вопросом...


Тебе прямым ходом в детский раздел, если ещё там не была

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128

Здесь в теме бывает много людей бывает, которые вообще новички в профессии, много свадебных ведущих, а вот  в детском разделе собираются аниматоры, там быстрее помощь придет :Aga: 




> Раньше ее не было)))


Теперь есть. Почему не применила эту функцию?))))))))

----------


## Milady

> Тебе прямым ходом в детский раздел, если ещё там не была
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128
> 
> Здесь в теме бывает много людей бывает, которые вообще новички в профессии, много свадебных ведущих, а вот  в детском разделе собираются аниматоры, там быстрее помощь придет
> 
> 
> 
> Теперь есть. Почему не применила эту функцию?))))))))


Блин))) ПРименила!!! КОгда захожу в кабинет, подпись вижу. А в сообщениях почему-то не отображается... Может в новых появится???... Сейчас и проверим...

----------


## Milady

> Блин))) ПРименила!!! КОгда захожу в кабинет, подпись вижу. А в сообщениях почему-то не отображается... Может в новых появится???... Сейчас и проверим...


Ооо!!! Таки появилась подпись! Урааа!!))) Всем Рада!))) Активно копашусь на детском форуме. Хотя по мне (если говорить о вопросе, заданном мною выше), то детки 10-12 лет для меня уже Взрослые  :Blink:  :Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## Тусим

Тук-тук, разрешите войти? Всем, всем огромный приветик!!! Я Наталья новый цыплёнок в этом прекрасном домике-инкубаторе  :Tender:  И не сколько не сомневаюсь Вашему гостеприимству. В первую очередь хочу сказать маме-курице Танюше огромное спасибо, за ваше внимание к новичкам. У вас такая огромная дружная семейка, столько деток-шалунишек и всех вы согреваете своим вниманием, да и детки не отстают общительные и дружелюбные! Это стало понятно с самых первых страниц, которые я прочла и сразу же перепрыгнула на последнюю страничку без какого либо  страха написать вам, познакомиться и начать новое интересное общение со своими дорогими, творческими коллегами. Рада буду нашей с вами дружбе !!! :Tender:  Немного о себе:ведущая- певица, организатор детских праздников, реж.эстрады и массовых праздников, опыт работы в этой творческой индустрии 10 лет, за плечами огромное кол-во мероприятий и открытие собственного банкетного зала. Об этом форуме узнала совершенно случайно от ведущей из Германии, познакомившись с ней в сети одноклассников и сразу же поспешила зарегистрироваться. И вот я тут окунулась в такое бескрайнее море безумно интересных людей, интересных идей, супер, супер!!!! Очень хочу прикоснуться к этому бесценному кладу, ну и конечно-же, надеюсь, что оставлю на нём  и свой отпечаток в виде каких-то  идей, творческих наработок, поделюсь своим опытом и буду с благодарностью принимать опыт форумчан. Безумно рада нашему знакомству!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Тусим*, здравствуй, Наташа! проходи, располагайся, у нас тут хорошо)
ты больше по свадьбам или корпоративам?

----------


## Курица

> Тук-тук, разрешите войти?


*Тусим*, проходи, не стой на пороге, инкубатор застудишь))))), а у нас тут свой микроклимат, особый...Тёплой атмосфера быть должна, чтоб новичкам ниоткуда ничем не надуло)))))))))))
Спасибо за столь содержательный пост и рассказ о себе.
Здорово, что ты из Москвы, у нас на Форуме уже есть одна Наташа-москвичка, замечательный человек и хорошая ведущая, мы с нею не раз встречались в реале, так что за свои слова я отвечаю), может, и вы подружитесь, на Форуме познакомившись…
С чего начать общение-смею тебе посоветовать, раз ты, почитав первые странички Инкубатора, «скакнула на последние)
Цитирую я себя же-из советов новичкам:



> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 начни с этого!
> Потом поставь своей целью прочесть ВСЕ темки Ин-Ку батора
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276
> и оставить посты в тех, которые чем-то тебя задели





> Ну, начать нужно с ГЛАВНОЙ страницы Форума.
> мы же и книжку читаем ка-вначале оглавление смотрим.
> Это тут:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/index.php
> 
> там -на 1 стр.- список всех РАЗДЕЛОВ, а уже темки сами-в разделах прячутся.
> Форум устроен так, что если ты какую-то темку "пометила" своим постом, то ты считаешься подписанной на неё и тебе в Кабинет будут приходить уведомления о том, что нового в той темке народ написал. Это очень удобно.
> Чтоб знать, на каком форуме ты оказалась, надо прочесть его правила
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672
> ...

----------


## Тусим

Провожу и свадьбы и корпоративы, работала  аниматором на детских праздниках. Сейчас вот в связи с переездом в Россию немножко зависла в воздухе.Не смотря на большой опыт работы сложно сразу на новом месте влиться в работу. Хотя лёд тронулся, недавно  провела корпоратив, посвящённый дню полиции. Очень переживала, ну а впрочем как всегда, но всё прошло хорошо, хотя очень сложно было в плане музыки. Работала с музыкантом впервые и так получилось, что отвечала сама и за тамаду и за музыканта, но ничего прорвалась!!! Полицейские были довольны и мне не грозила депортация :Derisive:

----------


## Тусим

> Тусим, проходи, не стой на пороге, инкубатор застудишь))))), а у нас тут свой микроклимат, особый...Тёплой атмосфера быть должна, чтоб новичкам ниоткуда ничем не надуло)))))))))))
> Спасибо за столь содержательный пост и рассказ о себе.
> Здорово, что ты из Москвы, у нас на Форуме уже есть одна Наташа-москвичка, замечательный человек и хорошая ведущая, мы с нею не раз встречались в реале, так что за свои слова я отвечаю), может, и вы подружитесь, на Форуме познакомившись…


Добрый вечер, вечерок!!! Спасибо Вам Танюша за тёплую встречу и конечно-же за полезную информацию. Я обязательно перечитаю все странички этой темки и учту все советы, за этим я к вам и пришла, что бы научиться купаться на вашем форуме, а не утонуть. Я конечно не совсем москвичка, месяц как приблизилась к столице, но с Наташей -москвичкой мы уже немного по-моему знакомы , так как обучаемся на вебинарах у Марины  Зайкиной, кстати это она мне подсказала обратиться за помощью к вам, за что ей отдельное спасибо.

----------


## ksuhakuti

здравствуйте ,Дорогая Курочка ,признаюсь у вас в инкубаторе мне пока всего теплее ,похожу похожу по форуму ,безумно интересно ,но все равно возвращаюсь сюда .) Хочу  поделиться своим "бзиком" .Толчок. к тому чтоб начать заниматься нашим увлекательным трудом ,мне дала одна свадьба, где я была свидетелем .Вечер мне очень нравился но ,он закончился где то в середине ,Тамада отработав программу ,откланялась и ушла ,а люди вот, знаете, на самом разогреве были и как то все Бац! и кончилось ,как хотелось крикнуть Как все? А у меня только все началось ? Я увидела что народ то трезв ,ну не совсем, но все же не  пьян ,чуть чуть под хмельком ))) И я взяв у мальчика за пультом микрафон ,спасибо конечно что разрешил)),довела свадьбу до конца ,вобщим весело напоила . Невеста и гости благодарили ,а мне понравилось ))). так вот к чему вся песня ,я ,теперь просто боюсь что у меня так получится ,что народ будет не удовлетворен и трезв ,что я их напаиваю ,это же то же не хорошо . Понимаю что это от отсутствия опыта ,вот !Готова получить" психологическую" помощь !))))

----------


## KAlinchik

*ksuhakuti*, Ксюша, привет!
 для того, чтобі весело вести свадьбу- необязательно "напаивать" людей)
ведь ты не можешь предположить, сколько нужно определенному человеку алкоголя, чтобы напиться. кто-то может выпить бутылку водку и ни в одном глазу) а кого-то от бокала шампанского поведет.
 поэтому целью свадьбы не должно быть "напаивание". надо интересно построить свою программу, и как раз наполняемость этой программы можно легко отыскать на нашем форуме)
так что будем рады видеть тебя в других темах)))

----------


## mak5649

пожалуйста, ткните носом, не получается вставить файл mp3, чтобы была не сама ссылка, а название и проигрыватель,  пробовала и через справку найти, и через сайты специальные с проигрывателями вставляла, вставляется только ссылка на скачку:( а хочется, чтобы было красиво :)

----------


## Джина

> для того, чтобі весело вести свадьбу- необязательно "напаивать" людей)


 :Aga: 




> кто-то может выпить бутылку водку и ни в одном глазу) а кого-то от бокала шампанского поведет.


А тот, кто захочет напиться, сделает это и без нашего участия да и на программу ему начхать. потому что у него на этот вечер "своя программа" :Meeting: 




> ткните носом, не получается вставить файл mp3, чтобы была не сама ссылка,


будет только ссылка :Aga: , по-другому никак.
Ты можешь загрузить на такой файлообменник. где есть функция прослушивания. Вот тогда дашь *ссылку*, а человек пойдет, послушает и решит, скачивать ему материал или нет.

----------


## mak5649

> будет только ссылка, по-другому никак.
> Ты можешь загрузить на такой файлообменник. где есть функция прослушивания. Вот тогда дашь *ссылку*, а человек пойдет, послушает и решит, скачивать ему материал или нет.


спасибо, Джина)

----------


## Курица

> пожалуйста, ткните носом, не получается вставить файл mp3, чтобы была не сама ссылка, а название и проигрыватель, пробовала и через справку найти, и через сайты специальные с проигрывателями вставляла, вставляется только ссылка на скачку:( а хочется, чтобы было красиво :)


Таня права:



> Ты можешь загрузить на такой* файлообменник. где есть функция прослушивания*. Вот тогда дашь ссылку, а человек пойдет, послушает и решит, скачивать ему материал или нет.


Мне нравится этот(с функцией прослушивания) - и- на нём можно хранить до недели без регистрации.
http://dropmefiles.com/

----------


## mak5649

> Таня права:
> 
> Мне нравится этот(с функцией прослушивания) - и- на нём можно хранить до недели без регистрации.
> http://dropmefiles.com/


Спасибо, девочки, буду учиться)

----------


## siropchik

Добрый вечер всем! Зовут меня Маша,мне 24 года, я ведущая детских праздников!Своей студии пока не имею, но у меня еще все впереди, я к этому стремлюсь!По образованию я менеджер,а работаю как говорит моя мама "волшебницей" :Tender: .На форуме еще толком не разобралась, понемножку,потихоньку вникаю! У вас здесь очень здорово, прям одна большая семья!Опыта у меня мало, буду рада любым советам, наставлениям и предложениям!

----------


## lenel

Вот и я наконец то практически осилила 48 страниц почти со всеми заочно познакомилась . Ппришло время и себя показать и познакомиться.Зовут Лена , по первому образованию я педагог воспитатель. А в настоящее время бухгалтер. Но вот детские праздники ни как не отпустят, в свое время в саду столько утренников было, столько ролей. Но прошло немало времени чтобы я рискнула опять вернуться в детские праздники. Хотя у меня есть студия по декору  и свадеб и праздников. Но дети не отпускают - хочу параллельно создать и студию детских праздников. Поэтому прошу примите меня к себе , возьмите на поруки ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## lenel

Еще в свободное от работы декоратором время выступаю в ростовой кукле на праздниках  и корпоративах вот это и с подвигло но новые вершины , и хочу освоить профессию детского аниматора

----------


## Тусим

> у меня есть студия по декору и свадеб и праздников. Но дети не отпускают - хочу параллельно создать и студию детских праздников.


Ленусь, приятно познакомиться, я на форуме тоже новичок, но  очень давно работаю и на детских праздниках и на взрослых. Если нужны будут советы, не стесняйся обращаться, чем смогу -помогу. Вопрос, а что ты имеешь ввиду под студией детских праздников? Ты хочешь заниматься с детками, обучать их актёрскому мастерству, аниматорству или же создать взрослый коллектив и работать с ними в команде?

----------


## lenel

Наташечка. спасибо за теплые слова,  с большой радостью буду учится уже у вас профессионалов, которые уже давно в этой обойме. Да  я хочу взрослую студию аниматоров которые будут работать на детских праздниках. хотя не исключено что взрослые это те же дети и с ними тоже нужно играть. им в тяжелых буднях тоже нужен отдых. Спасибо большое всем заранее. так как на моей новой дороге мне понадобятся подсказки и поддержка.

----------


## KAlinchik

Привет, девчоночки!
Рады вас тут видеть, ведь именно вас тут не хватало!) мы рады новичкам всегда, проходите, прогуляйтесь по форуму, спрашивайте все, что интересует. У нас люди отзывчивые -всегда помогут, чем смогут)

----------


## Yele-na

Здравствуйте, Татьяна!  :Tender:  Как у вас интересно!!! Очень приятно что так тепло встречают!

----------


## lenel

> Привет, девчоночки!
> Рады вас тут видеть, ведь именно вас тут не хватало!) мы рады новичкам всегда, проходите, прогуляйтесь по форуму, спрашивайте все, что интересует. У нас люди отзывчивые -всегда помогут, чем смогут)


Всегда приятно когда отзывчивость и помощь предлагают. В наше счастливое время это очень важно для отношений , это точно!!!

----------


## Курица

*mak5649*, 
*siropchik*, 
*lenel*, 
*Тусим*, 
*Yele-na*, 
доброго вам дня на форуме.
Первый десяток дней с нами...
КАК???
Полёт нормальный?
Или...как..."фанера над Парижем"?????????? :Smile3:

----------


## mak5649

> *mak5649*, 
> *siropchik*, 
> *lenel*, 
> *Тусим*, 
> *Yele-na*, 
> доброго вам дня на форуме.
> Первый десяток дней с нами...
> КАК???
> Полёт нормальный?
> Или...как..."фанера над Парижем"??????????


Ой, как приятно, Танечка) заботитесь о нас, цыплятах) не бросаете на произвол судьбы.. 
полет нормальный! 
правда, я же не профессионал, а любитель, поэтому  мало есть чем поделиться..  но мне здесь очень нрааааа)))))
я только фотошопить могу и видео обрабатывать) люблю фильмы к юбилеям делать и праздникам)

----------


## irinaparfenteva74

Всем привет! Открыла для себя эту новую планету! Спасибо Елене Мартыновой! И лет мне уже много и праздников провела огромное количество. а вот все равно хочется совершенствоваться....Занимаюсь в основном тематикой, есть свой Дом праздника( пока Домик...)Цель жизни самая простая- Радоваться и Радовать! Творить добро и заниматься любимым делом...по этому я здесь

----------


## Курица

> правда, я же не профессионал, а любитель, поэтому мало есть чем поделиться.. но мне здесь очень нрааааа)))))
> я только фотошопить могу и видео обрабатывать) люблю фильмы к юбилеям делать и праздникам)


*mak5649*, Оль, так тебе тогда нужно в те темки идти, где ты будешь среди "своих" и в своей же стихии!!!
А они у нас на Форуме есть!




> фотошопить могу


Это большая темка "Документы для мероприятий"
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=113 




> люблю фильмы к юбилеям делать и праздникам)


а это здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=266 

К нашей общей боли, Ирины, которая тему открыла, уже с нами нет...Но её дело живёт, и ты там будешь кстати!!!!

И-зайди. посмотри, думаю, будет интересно и полезно-сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138448 
и сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=564 

Ищи свою нишу,Оль. Найдешь- и будет тебе счастье и мотивация-заходить на форум. 

А то уже скоро4 года, как зарегистрировалась, а на Форуме-новичок!

Как в песне довоенных лет поётся, слышала:"За столом никто у нас не лишний, по заслугам каждый награждён!"
В темке "Документы" девочки-мастера и Гена безвозмездно (для оттачивания собственного мастерства и чтобы делать людям добро) выполняют фотошопные заказы.думаю, и ты вольёшься,Оль.
Удачи!

Если что-пиши в личку. :Aga: 
Курочка

----------


## ГимнАзия

Хоть я и совсем не молоденькая, а вот пришлось сменить работу. Я - новичок форума. Возьмите и меня под крылышко, пожалуйста. Я работаю в школе (начальные классы) старшей вожатой. Приходится готовить массовые мероприятия и праздники, а опыта пока немного. 
Буду рада, если ткнёте меня в нужные разделы. Форум - просто Клондайк, очень большой и разнообразный, найти что-то для себя и найти нужную веточку - большая удача.

----------


## Курица

*irinaparfenteva74*, Ирина, приветствую тебя, подруга!
 :Grin: (подумаешь-чё так фамильярничает со мной незнакомый чел, отвечу пословицей:"Друзья моих друзей-мои друзья!", это я вот про что




> Открыла для себя эту новую планету! Спасибо Елене Мартыновой!





> Всем привет! Открыла для себя эту новую планету!


желаю успешного освоения и Планеты, и межгалактического пространства)))))

----------


## mak5649

Танюш, прям на сердце теплее стало) освоюсь) :Victory:

----------


## Курица

> Хоть я и совсем не молоденькая, а вот пришлось сменить работу.


что ж, бывает))))))) :Meeting: 
Мне очень нравится выражение:"Если вам не нравится место, которое вы занимаете-смените его:вы же не дерево!"




> Я - новичок форума. Возьмите и меня под крылышко, пожалуйста.


считай, что ты уже там,*ГимнАзия*, только хотелось бы узнать о тебе чуть больше:к примеру, как зовут, где именно в Чувашии живёшь, есть ли свои детки/внууки/мужья/лю...бимые люди :Taunt: 




> Приходится готовить массовые мероприятия и праздники, а опыта пока немного.
> Буду рада, если ткнёте меня в нужные разделы. Форум - просто Клондайк, очень большой и разнообразный, найти что-то для себя и найти нужную веточку - большая удача.


Поняла просьбу, итак, есть у нас, у ведущих, такой раздел:*Детский*, вот, я аннотацию его тебе скопировала:
*Форум детских аниматоров и все об их работе. Как подготовить и провести детский ДР, выпускной в школе, утренник в детском саду. Самые интересные и веселые сценарии детских праздников.*
Он находится  по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
Только не бойся)))))))-там 334 подтемки...
Ты уж выберешь те из них, что именно тебе нужны.
Но вначале ты и там представься - это в этой темке: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200 
Это у них "Песочница"-площадка для новичков)))

Но-возможно-тебе и сюда заглянуть нужно,п.ч. там прописаны завучи по внекл.работе, а ты-их правая рука, так ведь?:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=188 
Это раздел  Форума для  работников культуры. *Общение завучей по внеклассной работе*, клубных работников и директоров клубов и ДК. Обсуждение программ, сценариев, работы с персоналом.

----------


## Татьяна Леонидовна Ф.

я новичок. хочу общаться, материалами делиться. но пока не знаю как.

я тоже хочу под крылышко! работаю в детском саду. Вернулась в детский сад 3 года назад, сменила работу. Хочется и материалов побольше интересного приобрести, да и делиться в дальнейшем, я думаю тоже смогу. А материалы на сайте только платные?

----------


## Курица

> я новичок. хочу общаться


при вет,тёзка, я тоже Татьяна.



> я тоже хочу под крылышко!


ты -в нужном месте! :Aga: 



> Вернулась в детский сад 3 года назад, сменила работу. Хочется и материалов побольше интересного приобрести, да и делиться в дальнейшем, я думаю тоже смогу.


Таня, если тебе нужны непосредственно связанные с работой в детском саду материалы, то такой раздел -специально _для общения и обмена опытом воспитателей в детских садах стран СНГ и зарубежья_ на нашем форуме находится вот по этому адресу
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=230 
Ещё одна похожая ветка- *"Общение педагогов различных направлений образования"* -
тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=164 

Если же тебя интересует работа ведущих (ведущих праздни ки взрослые и детские), то ты смотри сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=161

----------


## Курица

> А материалы на сайте только платные?


НЕТ!  :Nono: 
Платные материалы только в Бутике Интеллектуальной Собственности.
Материалы в тех разделах, ссылки на которые я тебе дала-совершенно бесплатные.

----------


## siropchik

> Привет, девчоночки!
> Рады вас тут видеть, ведь именно вас тут не хватало!) мы рады новичкам всегда, проходите, прогуляйтесь по форуму, спрашивайте все, что интересует. У нас люди отзывчивые -всегда помогут, чем смогут)


Спасибо большое за тёплый прием)

----------


## siropchik

> *mak5649*, 
> *siropchik*, 
> *lenel*, 
> *Тусим*, 
> *Yele-na*, 
> доброго вам дня на форуме.
> Первый десяток дней с нами...
> КАК???
> Полёт нормальный?
> Или...как..."фанера над Парижем"??????????


Спасибо Танечка, что приняли под своё крылышко, полёт хороший))) :Tender: 
Я новичек, толком не еще не во всем разобралась, но обязательно буду вливаться в струю, чтобы быть на одной волне со всеми :Aga:

----------


## Тусим

[QUOTE=Курица;4949964]*mak5649*, 
*siropchik*, 
*lenel*, 
*Тусим*, 
*Yele-na*, 
доброго вам дня на форуме.
Первый десяток дней с нами...
КАК???
Полёт нормальный?
Или...как..."фанера над Парижем"?????????? :Smile3: [/
Танюшка  спасибо за внимание к нам новичкам !!!! Это ты точно подметила на счёт фанеры над Парижем, в точку относительно меня. Залетаю не надолго и толком ничего пока не успеваю перечитать, как ты мне советовала и просмотреть. В связи с переездом, осваиваюсь на новом месте (ФМС, регистрация и т.д) , а ещё знакомлюсь с новыми коллегами не только виртуально, но и в жизни. Вот благодаря новым знакомствам я теперь с корпоративами новогодними и новогодней ночью. Так что голова, как и у многих в нашей нелёгкой профессии, идёт кругом. Я думаю, что после праздников новогодних будет побольше времени, чтобы разобраться тут что к чему, хотя мы живём от праздников до праздников маленькими передышками. Но залетать периодически буду это точно!!!

----------


## Тусим

Ну вот, как всегда эта спешка и ошибка, что-то я не так сделала. Извините, буду исправляться!

----------


## Елена Лена Ленок

Доброй ночи всем!Не знаю не хватало ли вам меня,а вот вас мне точно не хватало!Возьмите и меня под своё тёплое крылышко....Постараюсь вам быть полезной и самой набитаться опыта.На форуме всего несколько часов.Спасибо большое вашей-нашей форумчанке Элен за совет!

----------


## Курица

> Ну вот, как всегда эта спешка и ошибка, что-то я не так сделала. Извините, буду исправляться!


Наташа, чтоб процитировать правильно, следуй такому совету:
-выдели тот кусочек текста, который хочешь процитировать
-жди-на гиперссылке должно "выплыть" слово цитировать
-жми на него
-ВУАЛЯ!!!!!!!
-твоя цитата сама "впрыгнула" в твой быстрый ответ!



> Вот благодаря новым знакомствам я теперь с корпоративами новогодними и новогодней ночью. Так что голова, как и у многих в нашей нелёгкой профессии, идёт кругом.


сходи в темки, связанные с этим праздником-НГ
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136 
Вот анонс темы:
Скоро Новый год и Рождество! Здесь вы можете обсудить, как как его организовать, подготовить и провести. В разделе собраны новогодние конкурсы, сценарии и всё. что может пригодиться для проведения новогоднего вечера. *Вход для пользователей, у которых есть 5 сообщений и регистрация не менее 5 дней.*

 :Grin: кстати, сейчас-на 0 утра по Москве, эту темку смотрят 99(!!!!!!!!!!!!!)пользователей)))))))))))Присоединяйся! :Derisive: 





> Не знаю не хватало ли вам меня,а вот вас мне точно не хватало!Возьмите и меня под своё тёплое крылышко....Постараюсь вам быть полезной и самой набитаться опыта.На форуме всего несколько часов.Спасибо большое вашей-нашей форумчанке Элен за совет!


Леночка, приветствую!!!
 "Вилькоммен, фройндин"!!!!!!!!!
 :Blush2: Так, если мне память не изменяет??? :Grin:

----------


## Milady

> сходи в темки, связанные с этим праздником-НГ
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136


Ой-ой-ой! Девочки! Зашла в легкой панике - не могу найти нужные разделы, у меня скоро дебют - взрослый Новогодний корпоратив (короткий, правда, на часок), а я совершенно пока даже не представляю, с чего начинать, как здороваться, знакомиться и тд... Только  начала глазками по разделу бегать, тут же и подсказку нашла))) Пойду поищу что-нибудь! Волнуюсь страшно :)))

У меня еще и праздник скоро деток 9-10 лет, день рождения, кафе, диджея нет, часа на 1,5. Мамочка говорит, что детки уже "малышневскую" программу не хотят, а я пока тоже не знаю, чего им предложить...
Может подскажите, куда посмотреть?  :Oj:

----------


## Курица

> У меня еще и праздник скоро деток 9-10 лет, день рождения, кафе, диджея нет, часа на 1,5. Мамочка говорит, что детки уже "малышневскую" программу не хотят, а я пока тоже не знаю, чего им предложить...
> Может подскажите, куда посмотреть?


Как не подсказать? Конечно подскажем!!!!!!!!
Отправляйся с решетом (чтоб лишнее отсеивать))))))))))) в Детский раздел, подраздел "Дни рождения", это здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=373 

Вообще этот раздел форума называется *Детские праздники*, ссылка на него http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
Анонс -ниже:
_Форум детских аниматоров и все об их работе. Как подготовить и провести детский ДР, выпускной в школе, утренник в детском саду. Самые интересные и веселые сценарии детских праздников._

----------


## svetalutik

здравствуйте возьмите меня тоже к себе под крылышко пожалуйста!)))

----------


## Курица

*СОВЕТ для всех новичков!*
Сходите по моей ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136284&page=4 
Там найдите пост 54 от Светланы с важной для вас информацией :Aga: 



> *Рассказываю пошагово, как оформить подписку на темы, в которых нет ваших постов* (в случае написания сообщения, подписка на ваш кабинет оформляется автоматически).

----------


## elen-ka20

Приветствую всех вновь прибывших)Всем приятного общения и знакомства с нашей "страной"  !!!!!Для каждого найдутся законные метры площади.Да и в гостях все будут видит рады всегда! 

*irinaparfenteva74*, Оооооой...Ирочка!!!!!!! кого я вижу ))))))))))))))) Почла описание "у*лётной" и думаю..где-то я уже это слушала....И вспомнила где и от кого!!!! Ну и пошла смотреть твой профиль ты это или не ты)
Я рада,что ты таки нашла форум и ты здесь  :Yahoo: .Располагайся) Под крылышком нашей Тани Курочки  тепло и уютно) Знакомься с нашей " многочеловековой"  семьёй !!!!

----------


## Курица

> возьмите меня тоже к себе под крылышко пожалуйста!


*svetalutik*, привет! Расскажи о себе, где ходила-бродила целый месяц? Чего к нам так поздно заглянула?
Ты -ведущая праздников, или в каком другом разделе обитаешь?
Давай, рассказывай!))))))
*Светланой* тебя зовут, да? :Derisive:

----------


## svetalutik

> *svetalutik*, привет! Расскажи о себе, где ходила-бродила целый месяц? Чего к нам так поздно заглянула?
> Ты -ведущая праздников, или в каком другом разделе обитаешь?
> Давай, рассказывай!))))))
> *Светланой* тебя зовут, да?


Да, спасибо большое что вы меня приняли в свою семью.Мня зовут Светлана.Я провожу праздники у друзей,знакомых.Это мое любимое хобби.Я еще никак не могу освоится здесь,столько всего многого.Хотелось бы чтобы хобби превратилось в профессию..Хотела пойти на курс для новичков но опоздала.Да и курс по времени не подходит к сожалению.Я работаю понедельник с,среда,пятница о вечрам ак раз.И вот я нашла вас.

----------


## svetalutik

Татьяна пдскажите пожалуйста,а в Yandex как зарегестрироваться,?там требуют номер телефона.Это платная или бесплатная регистрация?

----------


## Курица

> там требуют номер телефона.Это платная или бесплатная регистрация?


по-моему, там номер тел. нужен для того, чтобы "привязать" ящик эл. почты к телефону-то есть чтобы можно было на тел. получать смс в случае ,если забудешь пароль и т.п.
Насколько я помню-процедура бесплатная. :Meeting:

----------


## svetalutik

Spasibo!

----------


## Элен

> На форуме всего несколько часов.


Очень рада за тебя, Лена. Я уверена, тебе здесь понравится и ты приживёшься.

----------


## Тусим

> сходи в темки, связанные с этим праздником-НГ


 Танюш, огромное спасибо за подсказку, я сегодня уже хотела просить помощи, а тут помощь сама подоспела. Однокурсница просит помочь провести утренник в школе танцев, где она работает преподавателем, а времени посидеть, подумать нет совершенно. Свежие идеи и наработки ох как будут кстати. Ещё раз огромное спасибо за помощь!!!!!!

----------


## Елена Лена Ленок

> Очень рада за тебя, Лена. Я уверена, тебе здесь понравится и ты приживёшься.


Леночка,мне уже нравится!Спасибо большое тебе за поддержку!!!

----------


## Елена Лена Ленок

> Наташа, чтоб процитировать правильно, следуй такому совету:
> -выдели тот кусочек текста, который хочешь процитировать
> -жди-на гиперссылке должно "выплыть" слово цитировать
> -жми на него
> -ВУАЛЯ!!!!!!!
> -твоя цитата сама "впрыгнула" в твой быстрый ответ!
> 
> сходи в темки, связанные с этим праздником-НГ
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136 
> ...


Память,Танюш,не изменяет!!!Спасибо за тёплый приём!

----------


## Олеся Морковкина

Приветствую всех всех всех! 
Как же я рада, что на просторах нашего бескрайнего интернета, нашла столь замечательный форум!
И безмерно радует, что люди делятся информацией и подсказывают. А ведь бывает сидишь сидишь, надо придумывать, мысль не идет, банкет уже послезавтра - и вот, о чудо, есть форум!!! СПАСИБО создателям! СПАСИБО всем форумчанам! СПАСИБО разработчикам сценариев и фишек! ВЫ КРУТЫЕ!!!
И я теперь с ВАМИ!!! В одной корзинке - и это меня оооооочень радует! Значит и я стану круче и лучше!

Я есть Олеся Морковкина из города Набережные Челны РТ, КамАЗы делают у нас) В творчестве с прошлого года! Проведено -  2 свадьбы, 3 юбилея, 4 детских праздника, 1 выпускной, 1 девичник, организовано 4 праздника целиком и полностью!

Безумно рада со всеми познакомиться! :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

*Олеся Морковкина*, присоединяйся,Олесь, к отряду Ведущих (за собой).
И, чтобы научиться ориентироваться на бескрайнем форуме, с карандашом в руках(то есть делая ЗАКЛАДКИ)_перечитай как минимум 7 последних страниц этой темки-"Инкубатора"-там все ссылочки нужные и объяснения.
Тебе сразу будет легче в море сайта.
Это-вёсла для твоей хрупкой лодочки.
Метафора понятна? :Grin: 
Удачи!!!!

----------


## Олеся Морковкина

*Курица*,  Премного благодарна. С веслами то быстрее будет полагаю) :Victory: 
 Сегодня свадебку проведу и завтричка все проштудирую)

----------


## ewa.elik

Добрый день  самым позитивным , самым добропочтенным, самым гениальным ЛЮДЯМ!!!!!! Со второй попытки я , вроде бы, уже точно приживаюсь на форуме...... Не бросайте бедного птенца, хочу у вас прописаться!!!!!!!! Блондинистая Ольга из Восточного Казахстана, преподаватель фортепиано в ДМШ, методист - режиссер в Доме Дружбы, праздники провожу только еще 3 года, и все равно еще ЕСТЬ куда расти............Меня переполняет безумное счастье от того, что я на ФОРУМЕ!!!!!!! Хочу с вами дружить!!!!!!!! Уже заочно познакомилась с некоторыми талантливыми ДЕВЧОНКАМИ!!!! ( покупала их работы)....... ШЛЮ  ВСЕМ   ОГРОМНЫЙ , КАК ВЕСЬ  ЗЕМНОЙ   ШАР  ПОЦААААААЛУЙ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Юлюся Тамадуся

Всем  привет,теперь я с вами надеюсь на взаимное общение!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> Не бросайте бедного птенца, хочу у вас прописаться!!!!!!!!


Оля, привет. Только тебя-то нам и не хватало!С блондинками,особенно казахстанскими, у нас - полная напряжёнка)))))))))))
Правда, одна -ну ооочень классная ведущая и очень симпатичная блондинка из ВАШИХ краёв у нас имеется-это НАТАША *Natali_T*, одна из организаторов встреч форумчан в Петропавловске-Казахском, вот её профиль:
http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=133280 



> праздники провожу только еще 3 года


ООООО, если ты ещё и ведущая, то обязательно познакомишься и с Наташей, и с Инессой, и с другими просто чУдными ведущими из Казахстана и близлежащих областей, ты обязательно в эту темку сходи:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138854  и в соседние. :Aga: 



> Меня переполняет безумное счастье от того, что я на ФОРУМЕ!!!!!!!


ну и замечательно. Не пропадай!

----------


## Курица

> Всем  привет,теперь я с вами надеюсь на взаимное общение!!!


Аналогично,Юль))) :Aga:

----------


## Юлия Николаева

Божееееее какие здесь добрые, не равнодушные и щедрые  люди!!!!! стук - стук - стук , можно к вам? :) В свою очередь о себе: актриса, театральный режиссер и совсем не много (всего второй год) ведущая и организатор мероприятий. Буду рада общению и обмену опытом:)

----------


## Тусим

> Божееееее какие здесь добрые, не равнодушные и щедрые  люди!!!!! стук - стук - стук , можно к вам? :) В свою очередь о себе: актриса, театральный режиссер и совсем не много (всего второй год) ведущая и организатор мероприятий. Буду рада общению и обмену опытом:)


 Приветик Юлия!!!! Приятно познакомиться!!! Да, ты права здесь гостеприимно встречают и не оставляют без внимания, никогда не откажут в помощи, просто сейчас у всех уже началось предпраздничное головокружение! И не всегда находиться минутка отписаться!!!
 А ты сама откуда?

----------


## Тусим

> Добрый день самым позитивным , самым добропочтенным, самым гениальным ЛЮДЯМ!!!!!! Со второй попытки я , вроде бы, уже точно приживаюсь на форуме...... Не бросайте бедного птенца, хочу у вас прописаться!!!!!!!! Блондинистая Ольга из Восточного Казахстана, преподаватель фортепиано в ДМШ, методист - режиссер в Доме Дружбы, праздники провожу только еще 3 года, и все равно еще ЕСТЬ куда расти............Меня переполняет безумное счастье от того, что я на ФОРУМЕ!!!!!!! Хочу с вами дружить!!!!!!!! Уже заочно познакомилась с некоторыми талантливыми ДЕВЧОНКАМИ!!!! ( покупала их работы)....... ШЛЮ ВСЕМ ОГРОМНЫЙ , КАК ВЕСЬ ЗЕМНОЙ ШАР ПОЦААААААЛУЙ!!!!!!!!!!!


Оленька приветик!!! Мы рады знакомству!!! Будем дружить, так что подтверждай дружбу коллега  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Olesya_Farit

Всем привет. я уже отмечала в этой теме в середине лета. начала активно изучать темы. Но возникли сложности на основной работе и немного в семье. Переключилась на них. с праздниками пока завязала. Это у меня как хобби, не заработок, а  для души. Но чувствую, что мне не хватает этого. ну и предложения с заказами на след год снова стали поступать.  думаю надо оживать! и вот я второй раз захожу на форум. снова всем привет! надеюсь что теперь  я тут задержусь!

----------


## Джина

*Юлия Николаева*, 
*Тусим*, 
*Olesya_Farit*, 

Юля, Наташа, Олеся, добро пожаловать на наш форум, а точнее - в наш гостеприимный дом!!!
Знакомьтесь,читайте, изучайте и не забывайте общаться.

----------


## велюни

Всем приветики. Я тоже хочу с вами дружить)))) Возьмите меня к себе...  Немного о себе:меня зовут Люба,живу в Ленинградской области.Не могу сказать,что я тамада или ведущая,но с некоторых пор провожу свадьбы,юбилеи,выпускные и т.д... Мне это нравится. Хочу задержаться у вас,если не возражаете.С ув. Любовь.

----------


## zonuska

добрый вечер! девочки, подскажите как быть - знакомая (коллега) хочет, чтобы я провела ей свадьбу (сразу оговаривает - людей немного, человек 30 - замуж выходит второй раз, поэтому типа "чисто так - ничего особенного", при этом уповая на то как сейчас все дорого - музыкант берет одну и ту же сумму, независимо от количества людей и т.д... ну ладно. так она еще и приносит мне пригласительную на свадьбу, после получения которой я спросила - ты меня приглашаешь гулять или работать???. ответ был - и то и другое.. Я естественно понимаю, что они хотят двух зайцев словить.. но для меня важна цена вопроса.. либо я как все приглашенные гости за 5 мин до торжества кладу купюру в конверт и спокойно гуляю, ем, танцую... либо сижу 2 месяца готовлюсь вечерами к свадьбе (т.к. веду редко, только для своих) и еще и на самой свадьбе не ем ни пью а работаю - и это, как я понимаю и как знаю этого человека - будет считаться моим свадеьным подарком.. Подскажите как быть... Как тактично назвать сумму..  я и тех, кто стесняется назвать сумму (буду сидеть, долго готовится, но чтоб праздник удался.... Но как-то это поднадоело уже - оказывать благотворительность)..

----------


## Марина Миг

> добрый вечер! девочки, подскажите как быть - знакомая (коллега) хочет, чтобы я провела ей свадьбу (сразу оговаривает - людей немного, человек 30 - замуж выходит второй раз, поэтому типа "чисто так - ничего особенного", при этом уповая на то как сейчас все дорого - музыкант берет одну и ту же сумму, независимо от количества людей и т.д... ну ладно. так она еще и приносит мне пригласительную на свадьбу, после получения которой я спросила - ты меня приглашаешь гулять или работать???. ответ был - и то и другое.. Я естественно понимаю, что они хотят двух зайцев словить.. но для меня важна цена вопроса.. либо я как все приглашенные гости за 5 мин до торжества кладу купюру в конверт и спокойно гуляю, ем, танцую... либо сижу 2 месяца готовлюсь вечерами к свадьбе (т.к. веду редко, только для своих) и еще и на самой свадьбе не ем ни пью а работаю - и это, как я понимаю и как знаю этого человека - будет считаться моим свадеьным подарком.. Подскажите как быть... Как тактично назвать сумму..  я и тех, кто стесняется назвать сумму (буду сидеть, долго готовится, но чтоб праздник удался.... Но как-то это поднадоело уже - оказывать благотворительность)..


*zonuska*, я тебе расскажу, как было у меня. В этом году мне довелось дважды вести свадьбу у близких людей. Мне повезло чуть больше, мои подруги понимают, что ведение праздников - мой хлеб. И я, конечно же, беру деньги за свою работу. Да, я сделала скидку почти 50%, но тем не менее, мой труд оплачивается, ведь я трачу свое время, силы, эмоции. Решать, конечно, тебе. Но самое ужасное - недоговоренность. Поговори с подругой и расставьте все точки на и.

----------


## Denis79

Татьяна очень рад нашему знакомству!!!Как только зашел на форум--был в приятном шоке!Так как увидел такое количество людей как я!Форум посоветовал Алексей Пашин.Готов работать,сотрудничать--делится идеями,"фишками" и просто приятно общаться!PS.Я новичок надо немного разобраться.Хотел сбросить девушке музыкальные файлы новогоднего знакомства--а вот не знаю как .Буду рад помощи!Занимаюсь организацией и проведением свадеб юбилеев корпоративов розыгрышей на день рождения!В общем люблю праздники!Живу  в Алтайском крае г.Бийск.Ну и вот направили меня цыпленка желторотого к вам под крылышко!!!

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Как тактично назвать сумму.. я и тех, кто стесняется назвать сумму (буду сидеть, долго готовится, но чтоб праздник удался.... Но как-то это поднадоело уже - оказывать благотворительность)..


Жалко, что имени твоего не знаю! Про создавшуюся ситуацию скажу так - если есть люди, на которых можно ездить, то всегда найдутся те, кто будет на них кататься! Просто надо взять за правило - никогда не работать бесплатно даже для близких людей! Давай рассмотрим ситуацию: ты приходишь в магазин к своей подруге. Максимум, что она для тебя сделает - это хорошую скидку на товар. Потому, что она на этот товар потратила свои средства. Так вот почему-то подруге в голову не приходит, что вести свадьбу - это работать! Ты же, по сути, могла вместо подготовки к этой свадьбе, спокойно делать то, что приносит доход - носки вязать или картины вышивать... Так что тактика, по-большому счёту, тут не при чём! Если есть прайс на услуги, то делай скидку и говори прямо, что проведёшь вечер за такие-то деньги. Либо отказывайся вообще на эту свадьбу идти. Предлог найти, я думаю, проблемы не составит. В обратном случае - так и будешь всю жизнь заниматься благотворительностью. 



> мой труд оплачивается, ведь я трачу свое время, силы, эмоции.


Подписываюсь на все 100%! Вот это надо понять в первую очередь тебе самой! Тогда подругам в голову не придёт пользоваться тобой бесплатно!

----------


## Любаша- краса

.. Подскажите как быть... Как тактично назвать сумму..  я и тех, кто стесняется назвать сумму .[/QUOTE]
Добрый вечер! Сумму обязательно обговаривайте. И уточните у своей подруги - либо вы гуляете, либо работаете. Совместить и то и другое просто невозможно. У меня был такой опыт печальный. Тоже коллега праздновал юбилей и попросил меня провести чуть-чуть. А чуть-чуть я не умею, провела по полной программе. не евши, не пивши, причём складывалась вместе со всеми на подарок. 
а вы со своей коллегой, когда будете обговаривать сумму, уточните, что скидка - это подарок от вас.

----------


## &Strekoza&

ох..такая больная тема...что слов нет!...при наличии огромного количества родственников - забыли что такое семейные праздники. Решили с мужем что вообще не работаем больше у родственников принципиально. Попадем гостями - хорошо - а нет - и суда нет! У меня спрашивают - как работают те или другие ведущие - а я к стыду своему - никого в работе не видела и не знаю их! А хотелось бы посмотреть. Все таки операторский монтаж - это не живое восприятие. А ещё замечать стала - вообще предпочитают нас не приглашать если не ведем - стесняются что ли - что обидимся что не попросили нас? или просто не особенно мы там нужны...а может от зависти...как то странно...я если честно не понимаю этого. Брать с родни деньги стыдно - не брать вообще чувствуешь себя словно поступок какой то некрасивый совершила...ну как же - это родственники! Они заплатят конечно - но и пошутят не раз двусмысленно на этот счет...а то и вообще отношение меняется. ..кожей чувствую...

----------


## Юлия Николаева

из ЗАТО Саров Нижегородская обл.

----------


## zonuska

спасибо, Девочки за ответы-советы. как расставлю все точки в этой ситуации - напишу, расскажу как это было. Сегодня опять - нам нкжна программа минимум, чтобы и ты покушала и отдохнула.. меня это взбесило прям.. я объясняю - что я не понимаю что означает программа минимум!! Или веду весь вечер или не веду ничего! А если какая-то мифическая программа -минимум, то провести могут и свидетели.. Какая -то я несобранная в этом плане, всё не могу сказать, что я бесплатно не буду работать (или за бутылку шампанского и коробку конфет), но на меня начинают как бы давить - в плане что я  якобы же вела свадьбы, юбилеи - остались же какие-то конкурсы.. давление в том смысле - что мне якобы не нужно готовиться совсем!! Понимаю, что мне нужно делать, и Вы дали столько советов, - просто некому высказаться, я вообще понять не могу как люди могут не понимать того, что подготовить мероприятие - это занимает уйму времени!!

----------


## Ольгия

> на меня начинают как бы давить


Я бы после всего этого не пошла бы ни в качестве ведущей, ни в качестве гостьи. Будешь вести - вся изнервничаешься, не будешь вести - то же самое. А так - на нет и суда нет. Но это, конечно, моё мнение, я не знаю всех тонкостей ваших отношений.

----------


## Denis79

> Смело задавайте вопросы, даже самые, на Ваш взгляд, наивные.


Татьяна здравствуйте!!!!С наступающим Новым Годом!!!Я новичок помогите пожалуйста разобраться в работе с форумом!!!Как на пример скинуть свою информацию в помощь кому-то!

----------


## Джина

> Как на пример скинуть свою информацию в помощь кому-то!


Вари антов несколько:

 - Свою информацию можешь написать в сообщении в той теме, где была просьба о помощи.

- Можешь написать прямо в личку тому человеку, который просит о помощи. Для этого возле его ника надо нажать на _маленький_ _черный  перевёрнутый треугольник_ справа от ника человека(над аватаркой) , тебя выбросит на страницу, где ты сможешь  написать и отправить_ ему личное сообщение._

*Все муз. файлы и изображения* передаются только через ссылки на файлообменники, (на 2файлообменника есть ссылка в нижнем левом углу при написании сообщения), или воспользоваться любыми другими и выставить ссылки, чтоб человек мог скачать необходимый материал.

----------


## sukoleg

> Танюша! с приездом! не успела приехать, сразу квохтать, цыплят-новичков собирать!!!!
> Сама я совсем недавно была таким же новичком!!!
> Да и сейчас, не считаю себя опытной ОРЛИЦЕЙ!!!!
> Нет-нет, прибегу к Маме Курочке под крылышко!!!
> А она особо не дает нюни распускать, хоть и квохчет, но по делу!!!!
> Спасибо тебе, Танюша!!!!
> [IMG]http://*********net/4274581.jpg[/IMG]


алло,здраствуйте......

----------


## Ганина Галина

> алло,здраствуйте......


Привет! Хозяйка отсутствует, так что проходи, присаживайся, рассказывай о своём житье бытье!

----------


## Настюшка-Новечушка

Всем привет! Я новенькая. Помогите разобраться с форумом! Так много информации. У меня 7-го юбилей 50лет мужчине, заказчик очень требовательный.....очень хочется их удивить веселыми ненадоевшими конкурсами и т. д.

----------


## Настюшка-Новечушка

И где я могу поделится конкурсом который проводила на НГх корпоративах???

----------


## Джина

> Помогите разобраться с форумом!


Здравствуйте, Анастасия!

Материалы по юбилею у нас находятся в этом разделе
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=193

А поделиться своими наработками по НГ вы можете в этом разделе
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136

О всех интересующих темах вы можете узнать, зайдя на главную страницу форума
http://forum.in-ku.com/index.php

Но в некоторые разделы вход после испытательного срока, поэтому вот этот раздел вам будет открыт с самого начала
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276

----------


## Настюшка-Новечушка

Спасибо за помощь!!!!!

----------


## Olesya_Farit

> ох..такая больная тема...что слов нет!...при наличии огромного количества родственников - забыли что такое семейные праздники. .


вот как   я  с этим согласна!!!
На любой праздник  когда приходим-все чего то ждут от меня, между делом спрашивая: ну,чем сегодня удивишь?
 а мне  иной раз хочется просто расслабиться и все...
вот 31 января ДР у тети,юбилей 55 лет. Папа предложил в качестве подарка от семьи - чтобы я провела праздник. Она то конечно согласилась, но почему то меня поставили в известность об этом уже после:))) в принципе я не против,чисто теоретически..родители оплатят мои услуги в качестве подарка,   я за работу получу. Но вот взять с родителей деньги-  я не смогу:(( в итоге - бесплатный вечер.  Это я все к тому, что у родственников - не очень люблю проводить:((

----------


## Луиза***

Всем привет! Я сегодня впервые оказалась на форуме) Поэтому смело могу называться "новичком"!  :Smile3:  Информации и вправду очень много)) Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие-нибудь интересные идеи по поводу проведения юбилея 35 лет женщине, гостей будет мало, не больше 20 человек. Хочется, чтобы праздник прошел весело и запоминался всем надолго!)))

----------


## Юлия Клименко

> Но в некоторые разделы вход после испытательного срока, поэтому вот этот раздел вам будет открыт с самого начала
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276


А сколько длится этакий испытательный срок?

----------


## Джина

> испытательный срок


30 дней с момента регистрации и 30 *информативных* сообщений

В раздел "Отчеты о проведенных праздниках" 100 сообщений и не менее 100 дней на форуме.

Некоторые открываются после 5 сообщений.

----------


## СветланаВеселова

...короче, я так поняла, новичкам НЕ РАЗРЕШАЕТСЯ НИЧЕГО...?...
хотела скинуть сказку, НО... не имею права...
ладно... понесу назад... приятно было познакомиться!!!))))

----------


## ATLANTIS

> ...короче, я так поняла, новичкам НЕ РАЗРЕШАЕТСЯ НИЧЕГО...?...
> хотела скинуть сказку, НО... не имею права...
> ладно... понесу назад... приятно было познакомиться!!!))))


почему так сразу...для новичков есть темы доступные...надо только разобраться ,обжиться и понять что к чему

----------


## PAN

> А сколько длится этакий испытательный срок?


При регистрации вы указали свой эл. адрес, на который вам было направлено письмо с пояснением всех моментов...
Представляете - сколько раз только в этой теме был задан этот вопрос???...)))

А в вашем случае дело не в сроке. а в отсутствии активности на форуме... Все просто - 30 дней и 30 сообщений - и пользователь получает доступ в большинство разделов...





> ладно... понесу назад... приятно было познакомиться!!!))))


Ути какие мы суровые...)))

Неужели никто с хлебом-солью не встретил, ни одна скотинка в ноги не бухнулась и тапочки не облобызала???
Действительно - непорядок какой... :Blink: 

Может мне припасть подобострастно, пока очередь не выстроилась???...)))

----------


## Юлия Клименко

не знаю! ну мне все понятно!!! все куда заходила -доступно!!!весь день просидела-чувствую и ночь здесь проведу!)))) уж очень интересно все!

----------


## elen-ka20

> ладно... понесу назад... приятно было познакомиться!!!))))


вот и так в своё время развернулась и ушла по -английски(( 
В итоге потеряла целый год!!!! ДО СИХ ПОР НЕ МОГУ УСПОКОИТСЯ!что махнула рукой и удалилась ((( 
А уже со второй попытки была более терпима и все двери открылись очень скоро..И" засосало" меня да так, что я практически живу на  ин-ку. И  к слову на тот момент это был далеко  не первый мой профильный форум. Тут же такое общество...такие  люди отзывчивые ,при чём ВСЕ: от рядового пользователя до админа и гостеприимной хозяйки! И это не лесть- это чистая правда! ..Невозможно оторваться от общения!Одним словом СЕМЬЯ! 
Так что не повторяйте моей ошибки,Время пролетит и вольётесь в наш дружный и добрейший коллектив !!

*Юлия Клименко*, Юльчик,приветствую! Рада,что наконец-то ты с нами  :Tender:  .Надеюсь что на веки!  Не теряйся!

----------


## валерия-нка

А я рада видеть СветлануВеселову!Имя и фамилия у неё говорящие-она самый светлый и весёлый человек! А ещё очень прямой!!!

----------


## PAN

> А я рада видеть СветлануВеселову


Да мы все вщастье...))) Тока видимо - не взаимно... :Grin:  Хотя может и пересмотрит она свою точку зрения...))) А может действительно - мы тут все неправы и нужно было таки сбегать за батоном и солонкой... :Meeting:  (Это я так, штоб гармонию вселенной не колыхать, вдруг обидица...)))

----------


## Mahyndrik

Всем огромный и теплый привет! Спасибо за создание такой темы! Меня зовут Мария, я из города Уфа) Мне 20 лет. Позиционирую себя как начинающая ведущая) Похвалиться пока мало чем могу, на счету только один юбилей! Но я верю, что у меня все впереди! Очень приятно с Вами познакомиться!)

----------


## СветланаВеселова

))))))))))))во!!! увидели,.. заметили........... и пообщались!!!)))))))))))))
...а хлеба с солью и батона с солонкой - и так ня нать, и с дяньгам ня нать)))))))))
я - тётенька взрослая))) и всё прекрасно понимаю: здесь свои правила и условия...
просто, хотела сразу что-то предложить, но... не получилось))))) 
а КАК, ЧТО и ГДЕ... спросить в 100тысячный раз, постеснялась...

да, и который раз захожу, приходится вводить свои данные снова и снова... это всегда так...?))...

----------


## Любаша- краса

СветланаВеселова

да, и который раз захожу, приходится вводить свои данные снова и снова... это всегда так...?))...[/QUOTE]

Привет, Свет!!! Вообще здесь вход также,как на ВКМ. Данные каждый раз заносить не надо.

----------


## СветланаВеселова

> Привет, Свет!!! Вообще здесь вход также,как на ВКМ. Данные каждый раз заносить не надо.


)))приветики!!!)))) потом разберусь)))))
вопрос про 30дней-30сообщений: это - просто потрещать, как мне здесь здорово)))))
или я могу что-то скинуть более дельное?.. ЧТО и КУДА..?..
...не, я понимаю, что правила - есть правила!!!.. но жалко тратить время на расшаркивания...
я слышала (читала) об этом форуме ОЧЕНЬ много лестных отзывов, поэтому и пришла сюда
поучиться,.. но и поделиться)))))

----------


## maschuka

[...не, я понимаю, что правила - есть правила!!!.. но жалко тратить время на расшаркивания...
я слышала (читала) об этом форуме ОЧЕНЬ много лестных отзывов, поэтому и пришла сюда
поучиться,.. но и поделиться)))))[/QUOTE

Светлана, у меня такая же петрушка. Зарегистрировалась давно, а доступа в разделы нет... Но не это самое главное. Хотела своего новогоднего оракула скинуть, а форум не разрешает вложения прикреплять, поэтому вложила только текст, а кого заинтересуют нарезки - можно их взять на ВКМ...

----------


## maschuka

Да, кстати, со сказкой Вашей про "Золотого петушка" я уже познакомилась. На ближайшем юбилее, с Вашего позволения, опробую...

----------


## Ганина Галина

> вопрос про 30дней-30сообщений: это - просто потрещать, как мне здесь здорово)))))
> или я могу что-то скинуть более дельное?.. ЧТО и КУДА..?..


Света! Я в своё время начинала выставлять свои наработки вот здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...82%D0%BA%D0%B8
Здесь можно писать тем, кому требуется помощь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...BD%D0%B8%D0%B9
Здесь можно выставлять отчёты с проведённых мероприятий http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...80%D0%BE%D0%B9
И вообще - не думаю, что такая большая проблема общаться на форуме. Даже для новичков очень много интересных тем! Смотрите! Осваивайтесь! Обращайтесь, если что! Всегда рада помочь!

----------


## СветланаВеселова

)))СПАСИБО всем огромное!!!))))
...и то, правда, явилась тут, пальцы в растопырочку:
"о! дайте, дайте мне свободу!..")))))))))))))
ОК))) всё поняла: всему своё время... с чуЙством,.. толком,.. расстановкОМ)))))

----------


## Курица

Землячка, привет! :Oj:  :br: 
Света, я рада, что за короткое время, прошедшее с регистрации, ты от *категоричного*( :Grin: что поделать-мы-пскопские)))),я тебя ооочень понимаю, сама такая))) :Taunt: 



> жалко тратить время на расшаркивания...


прошла до



> всё поняла: всему своё время... с чуЙством,.. толком,.. расстановкОМ)))))


И я за тебя рада :Aga: 
Ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте.
Позволю-на правах СТАРОЖИЛА (завтра в аккурат 7(СЕМЬ!!!) лет, как я на Форуме)))), дать тебе несколько советоа.
Процитирую себя же, чтоб не набирать)



> вот темка- последние 6-10 страниц почитай-многое поймешь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=54
> 
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 начни с этого!
> Потом поставь своей целью прочесть ВСЕ темки Ин-Ку батора
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276
> и оставить посты в тех, которые чем-то тебя задели
> 
> Ну, начать нужно с ГЛАВНОЙ страницы Форума.
> ...

----------


## СветланаВеселова

)))очень рада приветствию землячки))), пониманию и разъяснениям!!!))))
...я на ВКМ "зависла" почти год назад - как семья!!!)))) постараюсь и здесь быть полезной)))))

!!!поздравляю с 7летним юбилеем постоянства и верности!!!)))) здоровья и творческих успехов!!!))))

----------


## Любаша- краса

У Светланы очень много интересных наработок. Знакомы с ними, но, Свет, правила есть правила. Никто менять их не будет. И есть здесь тема для новичков, выкладывай там свои творения)))

----------


## Любаша- краса

> Землячка, привет!
> Света, я рада, что за короткое время, прошедшее с регистрации, ты от *категоричного*(что поделать-мы-пскопские)))),я тебя ооочень понимаю, сама такая)))
> 
> прошла до
> 
> И я за тебя рада
> Ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте.
> Позволю-на правах СТАРОЖИЛА (завтра в аккурат 7(СЕМЬ!!!) лет, как я на Форуме)))), дать тебе несколько советоа.
> Процитирую себя же, чтоб не набирать)


Ой. Танюш, с юбилеем тебя!!! 7 лет - это классная цифра!!!

----------


## PAN

> ..я на ВКМ "зависла" почти год назад - как семья!!!))))


Ну - исходя из того, что пять лет назад ВКМ и ИН-КУ были одним целым под названием Плюс МСК, и тока потом разделились на три форума по направлениям - музыкально-исполнительский (ВКМ), широкотворческий (Ин-Ку) и чисто технический (МСК) - у вас есть шанс встретить здесь тех же самых людей...)))





> ОК))) всё поняла: всему своё время... с чуЙством,.. толком,.. расстановкОМ)))))


Принято... :br:

----------


## СветланаВеселова

> Ну - исходя из того, что пять лет назад ВКМ и ИН-КУ были одним целым под названием Плюс МСК, и тока потом разделились на три форума по направлениям - музыкально-исполнительский (ВКМ), широкотворческий (Ин-Ку) и чисто технический (МСК) - у вас есть шанс встретить здесь тех же самых людей...)))
> 
> 
> 
> Принято...


)))от ВКМских старожилов я про ИН-КУ и узнала)))))

)))))ну, раз, никто здесь малиновыми штанами не форцует))))),
то СЛОНить в посудной лавке, конечно же, не собираюсь..."куууу"))))))))))))

----------


## tatadr

Прочла Ваше тёплое приветствие, уважаемая Курочка, и тоже прошусь под крыло. Наткнулась я на ваше царство-государство в поисках сценария для детворы (неожиданно попала на работу вожатой в школу, нужно всему учиться). Вообще-то я всю жизнь пишу стихи и песни, вот они тут 
http://drtata.narod.ru/in_verse.htm,
писала неоднократно и поздравления на свадьбы-юбилеи, и песни-переделки, но это никогда не было профессией. А сейчас нужно поставить сказку к восьмому марта с ребятами 3-х и 4-х классов, и для меня это такая ответственность - ужос просто, ночи не сплю. И времени совсем мало. Вот и прошу у общества помощи: подскажите, где бы взять готовый сценарий с музыкой (минусами) - детвора у нас хорошая, но играть музыку, увы, пока некому. 
Татьяна

----------


## Karamelka-337

Всем привет! Классный форум! 
Я - новенькая :)
Зовут меня Светлана, я - детский аниматор.
Работаю 2 года, стараюсь расти и развиваться...
но.. стала замечать, что все мои программы строятся на однотипных фишках, просто обыгранных по-разному.
ну например - догонялки (то со снежинками, то с морковками, то с конфетками...) - но ведт всё равно - догонялки.
следы , туннели, морковная грядка - обыгрываются по-разному, но реквизит тот же.
Хочется чего-то кардинально нового!
Вот и пришла к вам - за Вдохновением :)

----------


## Курица

> Прочла Ваше тёплое приветствие, уважаемая Курочка, и тоже прошусь под крыло.


 Спасибо, что зашла, Танюш!С удовольствием дам тебе,тёзка,  "нить Ариадны" на нашем форуме)))в смысле-нить путеводную. Чтобы плучить быстрый ответ на твой вопрос, предлагаю тебе  связаться в личке с нашей Верой Денисенко, она не откажет, даст или совет, или покажет "явки и пароли" :Aga: 
Дело в том, что она как раз работает с детками и ставит спектакли, и наверняка обладает тем, что нужно тебе.
Вот сюда-в Верины темки-сходи. вот ссылка http://forum.in-ku.com/search.php?searchid=1706043 
Тему эту 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135521 
и эту http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137334 
обязательно перелопать :Aga: 

И напиши обязательно ВЕРОЧКЕ в личку, это сюда:http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=143239 
(так и начни, мол, меня Курочка послала к тебе)

Удачи тебе!

А что касается ЭТОЙ грани твоего таланта



> Вообще-то я всю жизнь пишу стихи и песни


можешь и у нас показать свои любимые произведения, это можно сделать в разделе "Поэзия" тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=35 
Вот аннотация к разделу:
_The poem of the act of the mind. Поэзия- это акт мысли. Каждый желающий может высказывать собственные мысли, выраженные в поэтической форме, т.е. создать именную тему и публиковать в ней своё творчество._


Желаю комфортной ЖИЗНИ на нашем Форуме!
Курочка

----------


## Курица

> Зовут меня Светлана, я - детский аниматор.


Здравствуй,Свет!
*Karamelka-337*, тебе , по всей вероятности, сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
ТЕМА: "Детские праздники".ЭтоФорум детских аниматоров и все об их работе. Как подготовить и провести детский ДР, выпускной в школе, утренник в детском саду. Здесь ты найдёшь самые интересные и веселые сценарии детских праздников.
Подразделы:
 Дни рождения,  
 Выпускные и последние звонки,  
 Календарные праздники,  
 Новый год,  
 Разные праздники,  
 Аниматорская 

Советую начать чтени е  (представиться)-в этой темке:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200 

Удачи!

----------


## xucha

Всем огромный привет! Примете меня в свою теплую семью? я Оксана - начинающая тамада из Украины. работаю в сфере проведения разных мероприятий (тоисть тамадой или ведущей ) 1 год. специальных образований не имею, так - самоучка,- это у меня с детства и, наверное, в крови...))) ищу учителей-друзей, хочу делиться мыслями, наработками... , получать советы и пенки,- всего хочу! можна к вам?

----------


## xucha

подскажите, будьте добры, как вставить фото в свой профиль?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Примете меня в свою теплую семью?


Оксана, Вы уже в ней!  :Yes4:  Добро пожаловать!



> вставить фото в свой профиль?


 Уточнить, Вам фото в сам профиль нужно или на аватар? Это разные вещи. В профиле увидят только те, кто заглянет к Вам в гости. Лучше для начала* поставить аватар.* Рассказываю пошагово, как это сделать.

*1.* Над шапкой форума находите слово *Кабинет*:
[IMG]http://*********net/6321860.png[/IMG]*2.* Заходите в свой кабинет. В левой колонке с функциями ищете предложение "*Мои настройки*" и ниже - *Изменить аватар* (если захотите поставить фото в профиль, там же - *изменить фотографию*).
[IMG]http://*********net/6295236.png[/IMG]
*3.* Нажимаете *Изменить аватар*, страница обновится и Вы увидите вот такое окно (только у меня уже с аватаром, у вас будет пусто):
[IMG]http://*********net/6354631m.png[/IMG]
*4.* Загружаете со своего компа нужный файл (максимальный размер фото - 150 на 300 пикселей или 543.0 Кб) и нажимаете на слово *Сохранить*.
Не пугайтесь, обычно выскакивает фраза "Загрузка файла прошла неудачно". Не обращайте внимания, она всегда выскакивает!  :Grin: 

*5.* Зайдите к себе в профиль и проверьте, есть ли у Вас маленькое изображение аватара. Или посмотрите какое-нибудь своё сообщение. Если Вас устроит, как выглядит аватар, так всё и оставляете. Не устраивает - меняете.

На будущее, если возникнут ещё какие-нибудь вопросы по функциям форума, почитайте специальную тему, там все разъяснения есть:

*Тема:* *А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме*

----------


## Тариэлька

Здравствуйте,дорогие МАСТЕРА,добрые помощники!Прошусь и я к вам под крылышко. :Vishenka 33: Не скажу,что цыпочка,но до уровня вашего мастерства в области проведения праздников есть куда расти)))Я на форуме не новичок-из муз.руков.Своя практически)))Но как-то всё в своей области крутилась.А в последнее время народ хочет видеть меня ведущей своих мероприятий.Серьёзно этим не занималась,от раза к разу.А тут как насели....Если вплотную заняться,надо развиваться.Сразу возникает много вопросов:о мероприятиях,играх-конкурсах,реквизите,диджее,аппаратуре,и самый стесняющий меня вопрос-об оплате.Без вашей помощи-никак!Вот и сейчас зовут на 30-летний юбилей.Направьте меня,пожалуйста,а то я тут совсем потерялась,как в лесу-"грибов" столько,что дороги обратно не видно)))

----------


## xucha

огромное спасибо за подсказки,как только доберусь до ноутбука все     сделаю,-на телефоне  неудобно...

----------


## tatadr

Привет, ИНКУбатор! Спасибо Курочке за поддержку, вдохновилась и помощь получила. Сейчас готовлю музыкальную сказку "Гадкий утёнок" для мл. школьников - пишу тексты на знакомые мелодии. Вот хочу вам показать песенку утёнка на мотив "неужели из-за масти..." из "голубого щенка". Вдруг у кого есть готовые наработки на эту тему?  Или мои пригодятся?

Утёнок
Неужели и-за вида
Мне всю жизнь терпеть обиды?
Где вы, радость и покой?
Кто же, кто же я такой?

Нет ни родича, ни друга,
Только дразнит вся округа.
Ни прижаться, ни обнять.
Как мне, как себя понять?

Может, есть такая птица,
Что меня не забоится
И возьмёт к себе в семью
Морду страшную мою.

Может, грустные, больные
Где-то ждут меня родные
За болотами в лесу?
Я найду их и спасу!

----------


## Виллия

Всем доброе время суток, меня зовут Анна. Я новичок на все 100% в организации детских ДР. Делаю, так сказать, первые шаги. Очень надеюсь, что примите меня и подскажите правильное направление))) Заранее прошу прощения за возможно глупые и наивные вопросы.

----------


## Курица

> Очень надеюсь, что примите меня и подскажите правильное направление)))


*Виллия*, если тебя интересуют детские праздники, то тебе сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
Этот раздел форума называется *Детские праздники*
Вот аннотация:
_Форум детских аниматоров и все об их работе. Как подготовить и провести детский ДР, выпускной в школе, утренник в детском саду. Самые интересные и веселые сценарии детских праздников._
Знакомиться здесь, это "площадка для новичков" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200&page=29

----------


## Maslinka

Добрый всем день! Вот и я решилась к Вам под крылышко. Для меня это очень новое и очень интересное дело. В этом году получилось много юбилеев у родни и знакомых. Решилась сама провести т.к. юбилеи возрастные и золотая свадьба у родителей в добавок. Проф ведущих бабушки не захотели, а так хотелось чтоб (не просто посидели и поели). Вообще прелопатила много информации. На вашем форуме "геологом" посидела. Очень помогли Ваши подсказки.Огромное всем спасибо! Провела , думаю удачно . Конечно не так как задумала,но всем понравилось. В этом году тоже намечаются юбилеи . И уже хотелось бы по-тихонечку выходить на лучший уровень. Пусть не професионально,но для души.

----------


## Курица

> Вот и я решилась к Вам под крылышко.


ну и замечательно, что решилась)))



> прелопатила много информации. На вашем форуме "геологом" посидела.


ты-не исключение, очень многие проходят через это!



> Решилась сама провести т.к. юбилеи возрастные и золотая свадьба у родителей в добавок.Провела , думаю удачно . Конечно не так как задумала,но всем понравилось. В этом году тоже намечаются юбилеи . И уже *хотелось бы по-тихонечку выходить на лучший уровень*. Пусть не професионально,но для души.


Надеюсь, форумчане тебе в этом помогут! :Aga: 
Будут вопросы-задавай!
Удачи на форуме! :Aga:

----------


## sklyariha

Всем привееееет))) И я, и я тоже хочу под крылышко!!!  :Smile3:  Форум - чудеснейший))) Я молодушка, хоть в творчестве кручусь-верчусь с детства, но только стою на пороге своей большой и долгой творческой деятельности))))) Перечитала кучу темок, информация полезнейшая, просто большое чудо, что есть люди, которые вот так вот помогут)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Курица

> И я, и я тоже хочу под крылышко!!!


*sklyariha*, записана!))))"Взята на карандаш"))) Задавай вопросы, если что! :Grin: 
И мы хотим у тебя спросить=как тебя зовут, откуда ты, и-главное-что за загадку ты загадала относительно



> стою на пороге своей большой и долгой творческой деятельности

----------


## Кривошлык Марина

Спасибо, Таня, очень приятные и ободряющие слова! Я вот для себя пока никак не могу определиться как всё-таки лучше поступить: читать тему с последней страницы к первой или все-таки с первой к последней? А ведь тут как ни читай в каждой теме читать не перечитать... В общем, пока не складывается оптимальный путь развития.

----------


## Кривошлык Марина

> Итак, всем-доброго дня!
> 
> Новички, напишите о себе поподробнее, особенно каким видом деятельности занимаетесь(свадьбы, юбилеи,детские и т.п.)
> Это нужно для того, чтобы вам правильно "послать" по Форуму в плаванье!


Татьяна, по-моему, ты меня уже послала куда надо и вот я здесь :Smile3:  Занималась на уровне абсолютного любителя... несколько раз проводила свадьбы у друзей, но ооочень давно, в основном практиковала на работе корпоративные мероприятия, тематические, типа Дня пожилого человека, для пенсионеров..., давным-давно сама прописывала и проводила свой выпускной, у друзей несколько раз юбилеи... Но в любом случае, всегда в центре событий праздничных. Мне нравится когда вокруг радостное настроение, праздник в виде застолья типа "Ну, давайте выпьем!" вообще не вдохновляют. Честно сказать, пока утвердилась только в одном, что сферу деятельности меняю кардинально (потому что совмещать не удается). Планировала попробовать всё и детские праздники, и ведущая свадеб, и юбилеи. С целью понять, что мне всё-таки ближе. Как-то так...

----------


## Кривошлык Марина

> А чтоб цитирование срабатывало, нужно делать так:
> -выделяешь кусок текста, отпускаешь мышь и ждешь, когда на гиперссылке "выплывет" слово "Цитировать"
> -жмешь на это слово(щёлк)
> -цитата САМА впрыгивает в твой пост!


Здорово! А ларчик-то просто открывался :Smile3: !

----------


## Курица

> Я вот для себя пока никак не могу определиться как всё-таки лучше поступить: читать тему с последней страницы к первой или все-таки с первой к последней?


Марина, это смотря для чего ты в темку погружаешься...
Есть темки, которые созданы аж 3 года назад.
НО жизннь идет... и если это темка, к примеру, в Ин-Ку баторе, и называется "А как..."-и в ней всякие вопросы новичков-то читать лучше  С КОНЦА, п.ч. первые стр. были написаны. когда еще и сервер был другой, и форум имел другие технич. функции (были "спасибки", которых сейчас нет)-и чтение темки, и советы, как что делать...могут сбить тебя с толку :Meeting: 
Но если это темы творческих разделов, как то СВАДЬБА или ЮБИЛЕЙ -то интереснее читать со старых, уже закрытых(на замочек,т.е. закрыты они не от читателей, а от писателей-в них уже количество стр. стало велико, и открыли новый "том" темки с таким же названием).
Почему это так, объясню. Так как я на форуме живу больше 7 лет, то заметила, что старые темки более информативны...Да и - что греха таить...Новое-это хорошо забытое старое))))))К примеру, надоевшая несколько лет назад "шляпа"(чтение мыслей) сейчас,под новым соусом, вновь востребованный блок праздника :Aga: 
Вот, к примеру...
Ссылка на "старые" темки по свадьбам тут(жми!)
по юбилеям - тут(жми!)

----------


## churzik

Если честно я не помню уже писала тут, нет... Но все же ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! :Smile3: 
Я начинающая ведущая праздников, как и большинство здесь находящихся. Больше по вкусу свадьбы и все что с ними связано. За плечами небольшой опыт: пара свадеб, юбилеев, новогодних корпоративов.
Естественно очень много уже прочитано мною тем, за это Вам огромное спасибо, что делитесь своими наработками.
Приятно заходить сюда и погружатся в мир веселья и праздника. Надеюсь что скоро и мне будет чем поделится)))

----------


## Курица

> Если честно я не помню уже писала тут, нет... Но все же ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!


*churzik*, и вам -здравствуйте!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## купер

Ну вот ,пожаловала и сюда,читать не перечитать - все интересно, я как-то " поникла головой",когда узнала,что моя маленькая свадьба еще и у молодых во второй раз- поэтому им и никаких обрядов не надо

----------


## Курица

> когда узнала,что моя маленькая свадьба еще и у молодых во второй раз- поэтому им и никаких обрядов не надо


*купер*,Не стоит отчаиваться!
Лучше посмотри на мой пост № 837 в этой темке, там написано 



> Ссылка на "старые" темки по свадьбам тут(жми!)


НАЖМИ на синие слова в том посте -и попадёшь в одну ну ооочень интересную темку-думаю, тебе многое оттуда пригодится в подготовке к твоей свадьбе))) :Aga:

----------


## Nadine86

Приветствую всех!!! Два дня живу на форуме и уже миллион благодарностей в адрес форумчан! Нашла много всего интересного для своей работы, хотя уверена, что и 20% информации я еще не обработала.
Меня зовут Надежда, я из Белгорода и занимаюсь праздниками около 10 лет.  На счету огромное количество свадьеб, чуть меньше юбилеев и выпускных. Детскими праздниками никогда не занималась, не очень умею обращаться с детьми - а это все таки самая сложная публика)))) Больше всего люблю свадьбы.  И хоть стаж немаленький, все же считаю, что мне еще учиться и учиться, т.к. первые 5 лет прошли в студенчестве и я не могла полноценно погрузиться в эту профессию. Последние 5 лет я стараюсь работать над собой и подходить к празднику основательно подготовленной. Как и у всех - в работе бывают спады и нарастания... Так вот прошлый год был достаточно "свободный" от работы и я прям соскучилась.  Загорелась работой, как чем-то новым и неизведанным)))
Надеюсь, что найду здесь немало всяких идей.  И сама, конечно, готова помогать присутствующим и делиться тем, чему научилась сама.
Кстати, завтра первая свадьба в этом году. 14 февраля - так символично жениться в этот день)) С наступающим праздником, уважаемые форумчане!!! Благодаря влюбленным сердцам у нас есть любимая профессия и возможность нести праздник в массы! УРА!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> Приветствую всех!!! Два дня живу на форуме и уже миллион благодарностей в адрес форумчан! Нашла много всего интересного для своей работы, хотя уверена, что и *20% информации я еще не обработала*.


 Надюш, думаю, что ты в разы ошиблась...За 2 дня ты вряд ли 2% интересных постов ПРОСТО увидела)))



> Надеюсь, что найду здесь немало всяких идей.  И сама, конечно, готова помогать присутствующим и делиться тем, чему научилась сама.


это так. Удачи!

----------


## Ирунька

> Уважаемый _новичок_! Желаю здравствовать и  Вам в нашем Доме.
> 
> 
> Смело задавайте вопросы, даже самые, на Ваш взгляд, наивные. 
> 
> Поверьте:только вас нам и не хватало!!!


Здравствуйте! Я уже пользовалась вашим форумом, очень интересные идеи бесплатно. Спасибо. Я не тамада, я не конкурент, я только на работе и домашним провожу юбилеи. Помогите к 23 февраля поздравить мужчин. Я работаю в войсковой части- мужчин большинство и хотелось бы их удивить.

----------


## анжела май

> Уважаемый _новичок_! Желаю здравствовать и  Вам в нашем Доме.
> 
>  Давненько Вас так не называли, наверное? Со школьных времен, возможно... 
> 
> Смело задавайте вопросы, даже самые, на Ваш взгляд, наивные. 
> 
> Поверьте:только вас нам и не хватало!!!


здравствуйте,,.я анжела,,.если честно я тут потерялась и не знаю даже с чего начать,,,не могла сразу сообразить где писать вообще,,,,хотя  в компе разбираюсь вроде,,,,(хм...значит не совсем)очень хотелось бы поучиться,,мне нравиться веселить людей,приносить радость,,,,проводила пару раз юбилеи стремление есть,,,но ещё учиться и учиться,,,,,

----------


## Курица

> если честно я тут потерялась и не знаю даже с чего начать,,,


Здравствуй,Анжела! Начни с чтения темок , которые находятся здесь, в Ин-Ку баторе. Ту, в которой ты сейчас, во всяком случае, прочти ВСЮ-там я  и мои коллеги дают много ссылок на темки. которые особенно интересны новичкам.
И не бойся-смелость города берёт!, тем более что ты пишешь:


> в компе разбираюсь вроде





> проводила пару раз юбилеи стремление есть,,,но ещё учиться и учиться,,,,,


Если тебе интересны юбилеи-сходи сюда:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136987

----------


## Курица

> . Помогите к 23 февраля поздравить мужчин.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...15#post4983315     вот 25 страниц темки "23 февраля"

----------


## Смолянинова

Здравствуйте. Проводила день влюбленных первый раз в открытом зале. Воспользовалась Вашими наработками, огромное человеческое спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> Воспользовалась Вашими наработками, огромное человеческое спасибо!


 :Tender:  спасибо тебе за добрые слова!!!!
Прописывайся, живи у нас на Ин-Ку! :Aga: Тут тебя плохому не научат! :Ok:

----------


## Нюрчик

Привет всем форумчанам!!! Примите меня на огонек, погреться? Авось и я пригожусь))) Зовут меня Анюта. Родом с целинных земель Казахстана, но скоро уже будет 20 лет, как любуюсь пейзажами Балтийского моря. Долго решалась постучаться в вашу дверь... Ура, сегодня это свершилось!!! Надеюсь найти здесь единомышленников и хочу поделиться тем, что успела накопить))) Спасибо хозяевам форума за такую замечательную идею - собрать творческих людей вместе и дать им возможность общаться! СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Курица

> Привет всем форумчанам!!! Примите меня на огонек, погреться? Авось и я пригожусь)))


*Нюрчик*, Аня, такую красоту (я сходила в профиль)  :Grin:  нельзя прятать!!!!!!Срочно на аву! :Aga: 



> скоро уже будет 20 лет, как любуюсь пейзажами Балтийского моря


Кёнигсберг? :Grin: Самая западная и наименьшая по площади область России???



> Долго решалась постучаться в вашу дверь...


 :Taunt: боялась получить линейкой по голове прямо через монитор???? :Taunt: 



> Ура, сегодня это свершилось!!!


запомни эту дату! :Aga: 



> Спасибо хозяевам форума за такую замечательную идею - собрать творческих людей вместе и дать им возможность общаться! СУПЕР!!!


Вэлкам!

----------


## Нюрчик

Спасибо, спасибо, Курочка!!! С авкой проблема, как у многих новичков. Вроде бы с сыном ужали, а всё никак. Я с компом пока еще не на такой короткой ноге. Где-то читала, как Ильич объяснял, и еще чей-то пост, как правильно аватарку вставить, но... Курочка уже наверное пальцы стерла, объясняя нам, несмышленышам, как что делать))) Да, я из любимого Калининграда-Кенигсберга))) Про линейкой по лбу - это точно обо мне (впечатлительная очень). Ничего, освоюсь, будет легче) Пора  включаться в работу. Для начала найти куда выкладывать наработочки...

----------


## Курица

> С авкой проблема, как у многих новичков. Вроде бы с сыном ужали, а всё никак.


Ань , тебя смущает, наверное, что после размещения фото на аватарке тебе пишут "Загрузка файла прошла неудачно"???????? :Aga: 
НЕ ОБРАЩАЙ ВНИМАНИЯ! Это такой сбой программы. Ты оставляй фотку, не отменяй. И увидишь, что она-ВСТАЛА!!!!!!! Очень многие попадаются на эту удочку.
Если вы с сыном ужали её достаточно, то, написав следующий пост, ты увидишь себя на аве. НЕ отменяй. Попробуй.Напишут-а ты не обращай внимания, пиши пост для проверки)
Дерзай!!!



> Да, я из любимого Калининграда-Кенигсберга)))


 а я -с северо-запада России - самая крайняя северо-западная точка России. Западнее-только вы))))) :Grin:

----------


## лилия москаленко

Тук -тук -тук! Можно к Вам? Меня зовут Лилия, я новичок  :Blush2: Подскажите пожалуйста, как можно получить авторские права на музыкальную сказку -сценку, которую я сотворила сама. В моем репертуаре половина материала я придумываю сама, что то покупаю у ваших форумчан. Вот я и подумала, может мне тоже стоит поделиться своими идеями.

----------


## Olga Popazova

Всем привет, я начинающая в детской анимации, надеюсь примите меня, очень хочу вписаться в Вашу большую семью))))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите пожалуйста, как можно получить авторские права на музыкальную сказку -сценку, которую я сотворила сама. В моем репертуаре половина материала я придумываю сама, что то покупаю у ваших форумчан. Вот я и подумала, может мне тоже стоит поделиться своими идеями.


Лилия, если я правильно поняла, Вы хотите бесплатно выложить свою музыкальную сказку-сценку и получить на неё Свидетельство о публикации авторского материала? Это без проблем! На подобный вопрос я недавно отвечала *здесь*, подробно разжевала, что для этого нужно. Проходите по ссылке,  читайте, вникайте, выставляйте, получайте авторское свидетельство. Успехов!  :Victory:

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет


*Olga Popazova*, здравствуй,Оль.



> я начинающая в детской анимации


это замечательное дело!!!



> надеюсь примите меня, очень хочу вписаться в Вашу большую семью))))


думаю, тебе нужно пройти по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200  - там обитают ваши коллеги, которые "живут" детскими праздниками :Aga:

----------


## svkiss

Добрый вечер, девочки и мальчики. Я тамада, начинающая с лета 2014)). У меня предстоит встреча с молодыми. Все вроде бы понаятно, что к чему, это моя вторая свадьба. Но там будет смесь, как они сказали из друзей хипстеров (http://otvet.mail.ru/question/57834138) это немного про них.. и родители с Украины. Как Вы думаете, можно ли придумать специально тематику для хипхтеров, или делать все как всегда? Спасибо заранее за помощь

----------


## купер

Здравствуйте, форумчане. Провела я маленькую свадьбу на 4 часа. Все прошло хорошо, воспользовалась советами Курочки, за что ей огромное спасибо!!! Расскажу, что хорошо пошло - танец на сердцах,разговор со счастьем - застолка от Мотри,попробовала выкуп от Юльчиты - российский победитель, правда пришлось его проводить в коридоре, места мало было и друзья видимо слабоваты были - жениха почти уронили, но это только всех рассмешило,жених выкупал невесту под Егора Крида "О боже, мама!", с надувными гитарами и в блестящих шляпах - почему то мне это понравилось больше всего - так зажигали - видимо музыка очень хитовая, еле успели сделать чашу изобилия и семейный очаг, танцевали мало, больше ходили в перерывах, но под конец растанцевались, когда у нас уже закончилось время. Вроде бы все остались довольны. Спасибо за поддержку!!

----------


## Курица

> Вроде бы все остались довольны. Спасибо за поддержку!!


замечательные новости!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ларисааа

здравствуйте ,здравствуйте!как же у вас интересно, жаль не так много времени свободного, я у вас новичок и пока не совсем ориентируюсь, но как говорится:" комуникабельна и обучаема".Большое вам спасибо за море материала, а самое главное- это такая мощная подзарядка для творчества  .

----------


## Курица

> как же у вас интересно


у нас-да!



> жаль не так много времени свободного,


но-если захотеть, можно найти время! :Aga: 
Так что-удачи,Ларис!

----------


## волгалана

Всем здравствуйте! ))) Спасибо за теплый прием! Меня зовут Светлана, я из Волгограда. Помимо основной деятельности (работа в общественной организации), занимаюсь организацией  мероприятий. Свадьбы - это не мое )) Я организую детские и семейные праздники, в том числе и на уровне района и города.
Даже если это календарное событие, всегда хочется сделать что-то интересное, добавить какие-то фишечки, чувствую, что очень надо повысить свой уровень )) Готова поделиться своими наработками! Очень рада, что нашла этот форум, здесь стоооолько всего! ))

----------


## Аночка

Здравствуйте, Татьяна-Курочка!Я вновь прибывший цыплёнок! Сегодня попала на сайт и тыкаюсь как слепая, не зная что и где почитать и кому написать. Я из Самары, работаю ведущей 15 лет,до этого работала певицей в ресторанах нашего города. У меня есть напарник-творческий человек, мы вместе с ним придумываем, сочиняем и творим. В Самаре мы называемся Шоу-дуэт ветер перемен, занимаемся пародиями на звёзд эстрады, фокусами. .Готовим и проводим стилизованные вечеринки, вообщем всем по-маленьку. Прийти на сайт мне посоветовала моя знакомая, она здесь давно и в восторге. И вот я здесь. Помогите, пожалуйста разобраться и с чего мне начать лучше!Заранее  благодарна!

----------


## Курица

> Всем здравствуйте! ))) Спасибо за теплый прием! Меня зовут Светлана, я из Волгограда.


здравствуй,Света!
Из ваших краёв у нас много форумчан! Но и  ты лишней не будешь! :Aga: 



> Свадьбы - это не мое ))Я организую детские и семейные праздники, в том числе и на уровне района и города.


у тебя очень интересный "профиль"-зачастую бывает наоборот:человек ведет свадьбы -давно и уверенно, но его иногда просят провести мероприятие, подобное тому, о чём ты написала... И человек теряется...Начинает задавать вопросы, просить совета. И тогда именно ты сможешь прийти на помощь! Ты же не откажешься дать совет?И это очень-очень здорово. Действительно, тебя нам очень не хватало!



> Готова поделиться своими наработками!


 :Ok: классно!



> Очень рада, что нашла этот форум, здесь стоооолько всего! ))


да. И тебя, наверное, интересуют разного вида праздники, это у нас в темке здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=191 
*Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию*
Универсальные материалы, которые можно использовать в подготовке любого праздника: игры, конкурсы, розыгрыши и пр. 

Это раздел для зарегистрированных пользователей.

В некоторые другие разделы вы сможете попасть, пробыв на форуме месяц и написав не менее 30 результативных сообщений за это время (ну, в  смысле не только "отписок" типа:"Вау, классно! Беру себе в копилочку!" (такие сообщения называются флудом и будут безжалостно удаляться модераторами))))

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, Татьяна-Курочка!Я вновь прибывший цыплёнок!


*Аночка*, и тебе здравствовать, девица!) Тлько тебя-то нам и не хватало!!!!!!!



> Помогите, пожалуйста разобраться и с чего мне начать лучше!Заранее  благодарна!


конечно, поможем :Aga:  Процитирую Светлану сначала:



> Для того, чтобы полноценно общаться на форуме, нужно понять, к какому разделу форума Вас отнести. 
> 
> Есть главная страница форума со списком всех разделов и тем.
> Просмотрите сверху донизу, заходите в интересующие темы, читайте и пишите, где пожелаете.
> 
> Лучше всего, для начала, кратко рассказать о себе в теме О нас. Тогда сразу будет понятно, чем Вы занимаетесь по жизни и в каком разделе форума Вам будет комфортно.
> 
> 
> Имейте ввиду, что некоторые темы для Вас пока ещё закрыты. Для входа в них нужно пройти испытательный срок. Как правило, он составляет 30 информативных сообщений и не менее 30 дней с момента регистрации на форуме. 
> ...


 Потом отправлю вот по этому адресу: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...41#post4983841 

А ещё- вернись страниц на 10 назад в этой теме, где сейчас читаешь мой пост-найдёшь еще множество ссылочек-ответов на такие же вопросы вновь зарегистрированных пользователей, которые так занимают сейчас тебя.

ГЛАВНОЕ: не сдаваться, приложить усилия к освоению просторов большого форума. И тогда результат превзойдёт ожидания,поверь! :Aga: 
Видишь-твоя землячка довольна :Grin: 



> Прийти на сайт мне посоветовала моя знакомая, она здесь давно и в восторге.


А кто это, если не государственная тайна,А, *Аночка*?

----------


## волгалана

*Курица*, спасибо! ))) Я уже "прописалась" в указанном вами разделе праздников, очень интересно ))
Татьяна, у меня сразу вопрос. Я веду свой блог на площадке Живого Журнала, сейчас подзабросила, но там много идей разных праздников за прошедшие годы, я могу здесь публиковать ссылки на свой журнал? И есть ли "запрещенные" ссылки? Не нашла этого в правилах...

----------


## Курица

> Я веду свой блог на площадке Живого Журнала, сейчас подзабросила, но там много идей разных праздников за прошедшие годы, я могу здесь публиковать ссылки на свой журнал? И есть ли "запрещенные" ссылки? Не нашла этого в правилах...


Если это ТВОЙ материал из ТВОЕГО журнала и ты хочешь с нами им поделиться-о каких запретах идёт роль?
Но,конечно, лучше было бы, чтобы ты выставила свои наработки методом копирования со страниц журнала своего в темку Собственных наработок новичков : http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379&page=16 
Делай каждый праздник-отдельным постом и с указанием авторства,Свет :Aga:

----------


## волгалана

*Курица*, Татьяна, спасибо за содержательные ответы! Сейчас попробую. Я только боюсь, что у меня в основном идеи фотографии иллюстрируют, их много, как бы не "подвесить" страничку форума ))) Ну, я думаю, сориентируюсь...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Процитирую Светлану сначала


Спасибо, Танечка!  :Tender:   Мне приятно, когда меня цитируют.  :Oj:  (Репутация не пустила тебя поблагодарить.)




> Я только боюсь, что у меня в основном идеи фотографии иллюстрируют, их много, как бы не "подвесить" страничку форума )))


Приветик, тёзка! Не боись, не подвесишь!  :Grin:  У нас сейчас мощный движок на сервере установлен, вытянет!  :Ok:  
Другое дело, что не у всех пользователей хороший интернет, и некоторые тяжёлые фото не просматриваются. Поэтому, чтобы наверняка твои фото могли увидеть, загружай на http://*********ru/ (это лёгкий и бессрочный сервис публикаций) и выставляй их в формате превью (уменьшенном виде), по 10 в одном посте. Подробнее, как это сделать, я недавно объясняла *здесь*. Удачи!

----------


## волгалана

*nezabudka-8s*, приветствую, Светлана! )))) у меня в отчетах очень помногу фото )) я с ума сойду их все перезагружать! )) я, наверное, напишу пару слов о празднике, закину пару-тройку фото и буду давать ссылку на блог, кому интересно перейдет и посмотрит.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> *nezabudka-8s*, приветствую, Светлана! )))) у меня в отчетах очень помногу фото )) я с ума сойду их все перезагружать! )) я, наверное, напишу пару слов о празднике, закину пару-тройку фото и буду давать ссылку на блог, кому интересно перейдет и посмотрит.


Светуль, ну в принципе, можно и так. Только у себя в блоге тоже желательно поставить ссылочку на наш форум. :Grin:  А то обычно отсюда пользователей уводят, а сюда - не приглашают.  :Meeting: 

(Кстати, шепну тебе на ушко, только наш админ, Марина Зайкина - добрая душа, позволяет активным форумчанам рекламировать свои личные блоги, сайты и страницы соцсетей. На других форумах и сайтах, как правило, это запрещено и считается спамом.)

----------


## волгалана

*nezabudka-8s*, Света, я понимаю, поэтому и спрашивала у вас, опытных пользователей, , чтобы не попасть впросак )) 
Я с удовольствием размещу у себя баннер форума или ссылку, только я умею размещать лишь в профиле в блоге у себя... Я не супер-продвинутый пользователь, к сожалению...
А где-то есть темы с партнерскими баннерами? Или это к Марине надо обратиться?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Я с удовольствием размещу у себя баннер форума или ссылку


Какая умница! Приятно иметь дело с понятливым человеком!  :Tender: 



> А где-то есть темы с партнерскими баннерами? Или это к Марине надо обратиться?


Светочка, специальной такой темы с баннерами у нас нет. Не знаю, стоит ли обращаться по этому поводу к Марине... 
 У некоторых даже в автоподписях стоят ссылки на свои блоги и сайты. Марина этому никак не препятствует. :Smile3: 
На самом деле, она настолько скромный человек, что никогда не просила пользователей, чтобы они рекламировали наш форум, пытается продвигать его сама.

Думаю, будет вполне достаточно, если ты просто пригласишь читателей своего блога посетить
Интернациональный Дом Творчества *Forum.in-ku.com* - место общения людей творческих профессий и тех, кто создаёт праздник детям и взрослым! 
И разместишь ссылку http://forum.in-ku.com/
Спасибо, Светик!  :flower:

----------


## волгалана

> Какая умница! Приятно иметь дело с понятливым человеком! 
> Светочка, специальной такой темы с баннерами у нас нет. Не знаю, стоит ли обращаться по этому поводу к Марине... 
>  У некоторых даже в автоподписях стоят ссылки на свои блоги и сайты. Марина этому никак не препятствует.
> На самом деле, она настолько скромный человек, что никогда не просила пользователей, чтобы они рекламировали наш форум, пытается продвигать его сама.
> 
> Думаю, будет вполне достаточно, если ты просто пригласишь читателей своего блога посетить
> Интернациональный Дом Творчества *Forum.in-ku.com* - место общения людей творческих профессий и тех, кто создаёт праздник детям и взрослым! 
> И разместишь ссылку http://forum.in-ku.com/
> Спасибо, Светик!


Так и сделала )) http://volgalana.livejournal.com/115325.html 
Светлан, спасибо! ))

----------


## Курица

Замечательный анонс нашего форума...



> И разместишь ссылку http://forum.in-ku.com/


Света, а ссылочку??? :Blush2: Как Света просила))))

----------


## волгалана

*Курица*, Татьян, при нажатии на *Интернациональный Дом Творчества Forum.in-ku.com* открывается форум, мои читатели привыкли, что я ссылки в тексте размещаю ))
Но чтобы уж совсем точно и чтоб вам приятнее было - разместила и отдельно ссылку тоже! )))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Так и сделала )) http://volgalana.livejournal.com/115325.html 
> Светлан, спасибо! ))


Ух ты, как классно!!!  :Yahoo:  Светуль, да тебя теперь можно ставить всем в пример, КАКИМИ благодарными форумчанами нужно быть! И не только брать, но и уметь отдавать!!!  :Yes4:  Хотя, наверняка, ты ничего и не успела отсюда взять, цыплёнок! Ну всё ещё впереди!! Скоро для тебя откроются бесценные кладовые нашего форума!  :Ok: 

Светик, а можно мне совсем уж обнаглеть?  :Blush2:  И попросить поставить вместо того рисунка-фейерверка официальную эмблему нашего форума, чтобы сразу возникло зрительное восприятие:
[IMG]http://*********net/6326862.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волгалана

*nezabudka-8s*, ну, захвалила! )))) Я просто много лет обитаю на родительском форуме и понимаю, как важно для создателей и старожил продвижение своего ресурса )) 
Эмблему поставила, вообще не вопрос! ))

И, кстати, много полезного для себя уже сейчас нашла! :Derisive:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Эмблему поставила, вообще не вопрос! ))


Ух ты, Светка-конфетка, какая шустрая!!! Прям как я!  :Taunt:  Глазом не успела моргнуть, а она уже отреагировала, да без всяких возражений! 




> понимаю, как важно для создателей и старожил продвижение своего ресурса ))


Это точно!!! Я со своей стороны этим и занимаюсь - продвижением Ин-Ку в соцсетях, если ты обратила внимание на ссылки в моей автоподписи. 

Кстати, теперь можешь СО СПОКОЙНОЙ СОВЕСТЬЮ поставить в автоподпись ссылку на свой блог и никто тебе слово не скажет. Заслужила! :Ok: 
А заодно и имя своё написать, если пожелаешь. И твоя автоподпись будет сопровождать тебя во всех сообщениях, где бы ты не написала.

----------


## волгалана

Да, я такая )))) Обязательно подпись потом сделаю, я еще осваиваюсь )))) 
И в группы, кстати, везде повступала )))  :Blush2:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> И в группы, кстати, везде повступала )))


Ну ВААПЧЕ, добила!!! Машите на меня, машите!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/6385170m.jpg[/IMG] 
*Курочка,* Тань, ты смотри, чё деется?!! Какие у тя нынче цыплята сообразительные выводятся!!!  :Derisive:  Само очарование! Всем бы такими быть! Тогда, глядишь, наш форум враз бы на всю планету прославился!
Светуль-*волгалана*, мерсикаю от души!  :Thank You2: 




> Обязательно подпись потом сделаю, я еще осваиваюсь


Да, не разом Москва строилась. А Волгоград - тем более!  :Grin: 
Светлан, поставить свою подпись можешь здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/profile.php?do=editsignature
Там легко, делаешь всё, как для сообщения. А затем нажми "Предпросмотр подписи". Если понравится результат, нажмёшь "Сохранить подпись". И усё! Совсем не больно!  :Meeting:

----------


## волгалана

> Да, не разом Москва строилась. А Волгоград - тем более! 
> Светлан, поставить свою подпись можешь здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/profile.php?do=editsignature
> Там легко, делаешь всё, как для сообщения. А затем нажми "Предпросмотр подписи". Если понравится результат, нажмёшь "Сохранить подпись". И усё! Совсем не больно!


Пока еще больно ))) Не разрешается мне по статусу, но ничего, подожду!!! В любом случае - ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Пока еще больно ))) Не разрешается мне по статусу, но ничего, подожду!!!


А, точно!!! Семён Семёныч! Я совсем забыла, что новичкам теперь установлен запрет на автоподписи! Это в целях профилактики, Светуль. Некоторые приходили сюда только для рекламы себя любимого и для продвижения своего небольшого сайта за счёт нашего огромного портала.
Ну ничего, потерпи, Светик, месяц быстро пролетит.  :Ok:   Примерно 28 марта ты уже сможешь заходить во многие закрытые темы, а также поставить автоподпись. А пока можешь смело давать ссылку на свой блог под фотоотчётами, которые выставляешь.

*ЗЫ.* Это только для *волгаланы* исключение! На других новичков не распространяется сие разрешение, и любые ссылки в сообщениях на сторонний сайт могут восприниматься, как спам.  :Girl Blum2:  Заслужите, как Светлана, и вам будет позволено многое!

----------


## Аночка

Нет не государственная тайна. Это Наталья- Орбита ( Самара). Она передавала Вам Большой привет! Я уже и её сегодня забодала своими вопросами. Ну по-тихонечку начинает усваиваться.

----------


## Курица

> Нет не государственная тайна. Это Наталья- Орбита ( Самара). Она передавала Вам Большой привет!


СПАСИБО ЗА ОТВЕТ! Друзья моих друзей -мои друзья! :Tender:

----------


## Смолянинова

Если не там пишу, прошу пожалуйста укажите куда надо было зайти. Вчера проводила юбилей мужчине 55 лет. Они решили пригласить меня одну без диджея. Там в кафе говрят есть "бюджетный". Боже мой, этот молоденький мальчик все время сидел и играл в своем телефоне. Я думала от злости лопну. К середине вечера ко мне стали подходить гости и говорить, как вы ведете нравится, а музыка плохая. На что с улыбкой я им отвечала, что диджей от кафе и надо к нему вам самим подойти. А мальчик диджей всех называл дедулями и бабулями. Представляете если мне 45 значит и я бабуля! Что делать в такой ситуации. Подскажите пожалуйста. Или вообще отказываться от праздника.

----------


## Аночка

> Если не там пишу, прошу пожалуйста укажите куда надо было зайти. Вчера проводила юбилей мужчине 55 лет. Они решили пригласить меня одну без диджея. Там в кафе говрят есть "бюджетный". Боже мой, этот молоденький мальчик все время сидел и играл в своем телефоне. Я думала от злости лопну. К середине вечера ко мне стали подходить гости и говорить, как вы ведете нравится, а музыка плохая. На что с улыбкой я им отвечала, что диджей от кафе и надо к нему вам самим подойти. А мальчик диджей всех называл дедулями и бабулями. Представляете если мне 45 значит и я бабуля! Что делать в такой ситуации. Подскажите пожалуйста. Или вообще отказываться от праздника.


Здравствуйте!Я Думаю, отказываться от работы из-за недобросовестных диджеев не стоит, просто на будущее надо заказчиков предупреждать, что может возникнуть такая ситуация,
Я всегда заказчиков в таких ситуациях спрашиваю: Вы как хотите дёшево или хорошо? Что не стоит экономить на музыке и ведущих, из-за этой экономии вечер может быть испорчен.
А этому диджею тоже надо было сказать жёстко, что если он, молодой придурок, будет так неуважительно относиться к людям и своей работе, то долго так не продержится и ох как скоро ему придётся искать новое место.
А по- хорошему, лучше работать со своим, одним и проверенным человеком.
Удачи в работе

----------


## Аночка

Курочке: Здравствуйте дорогая мама-курочка. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как прикреплять из своего компа готовые тексты , музыку и видео.Хочется поделиться своими наработками, а знаний по работе форума не хватает!

----------


## Курица

> т


Аня, читайте внимательно темку "А КАК???"-там все ответы есть:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=54 
Читайте прямо с первых страниц)))
ВСЁ до вас стопиццот раз спрашивали)))

----------


## Смолянинова

Люди добрые - ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Сегодня дошила три костюма монахов. Теперь сижу и думаю, а что же мне с ними делать? Представляла себе примерное поздравление мужчины юбиляра - конкретно юбиляра то нет еще. Думала выходят они втроем в черных плащах из атласа, косичкой сплетен пояс из веревки (как в магазинах перевязывали раньше покупки) она не бумажная, а ворсистая. и поздравляют юбиляра с датой юбилея. Потом примерно но не знаю как обиграть сбрасывают по одному плащу, а там один например певец, второй и третий даже и не знаю кто. может у кого какие мысли есть? подскажите пожалуйста. У нас на севере много рыбаков (зимняя рыбалка). Представляете костюмы сшила, а как использовать буду даже и не знаю)))))

----------


## Смолянинова

Пригласили провести выпускной 11 класс - отказывалась. но там хорошие знакомые - и я сдалась. Боюсь мама дорогая! помощи у Вас дорогие мои прошу - что можно сделать, что бы понравилось. Ребятушки теперь все деловые, надо их как то заинтересовать. сижу и голову ломаю

----------


## Курица

> три костюма монахов


 :Blink: монахов?




> Думала выходят они втроем в черных плащах из атласа, косичкой сплетен пояс из веревки (как в магазинах перевязывали раньше покупки) она не бумажная, а ворсистая. и поздравляют юбиляра с датой юбилея. Потом примерно но не знаю как обиграть сбрасывают по одному плащу, а там один например певец, второй и третий даже и не знаю кто. может у кого какие мысли есть?


Конечно, сугубо ИМХО, но... :Meeting: Не представляю, КАК можно использовать одежду священнослужителей как КОСТЮМ на празднике)))Особенно сейчас - в пост)))

----------


## Смолянинова

> монахов?
> 
> 
> Конечно, сугубо ИМХО, но...Не представляю, КАК можно использовать одежду священнослужителей как КОСТЮМ на празднике)))Особенно сейчас - в пост)))


Про пост то я и не подумала, даже что могу обидеть то же не подумала... Девочки ведущая оказывается еще и психологом должна быть. Спасибо что ответили, теперь буду сначала думать, а потом делать

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Боюсь мама дорогая! помощи у Вас дорогие мои прошу - что можно сделать, что бы понравилось. Ребятушки теперь все деловые, надо их как то заинтересовать. сижу и голову ломаю


Смолянинова, сделай у себя в подписи ИМЯ!!! Чтобы знать, как к тебе обращаться - это раз!!!
Сходи сюда и там тебе все будет доступно объяснено!!!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
А по поводу выпускных есть специальные темы, где ты сможешь задать вопросы!!!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=374

----------


## Вареник11

Всем добрый день.
Давно слышал о ин-ку но вот сегодня сижу перебираю просторы интернета и наткнулся на ссылку,где сразу с первых страниц нашел куча интересного материала)
В общем заманила меня ин-ку в свои сети)
ОТныне я с вами, если примите)

----------


## Вареник11

Ах да забыл)
С праздником милые дамы)
С днем весны вас)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> ОТныне я с вами, если примите)


Ой-ёёй!!! Привет Вареник!!! С распростертыми объятиями!!! 
А можно имя в студию??? Чтобы знать, как обращаться!!!
Почитай предыдущий пост!!! Сходи по ссылкам! Многое станет понятно!!!

----------


## Курица

> Всем добрый день.
> Давно слышал о ин-ку но вот сегодня сижу перебираю просторы интернета и наткнулся на ссылку,где сразу с первых страниц нашел куча интересного материала)
> В общем заманила меня ин-ку в свои сети)
> ОТныне я с вами, если примите)


Алексей, очень рады вам.
Вы-наш подарок к Женскому дню.
Только ВАС))))нам и не хватало! :Yahoo: 



> Почитай предыдущий пост!!! Сходи по ссылкам! Многое станет понятно!!!


слушайте Зою-она плохому не научит))) :Aga:

----------


## Виктория Улыбка

Девчат , принимайте и меня в свои ряды ))) тоже не могу пока загрузить фото, но надеюсь что научусь ))) у Вас тут очень тепло!!!!

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> Девчат , принимайте и меня в свои ряды ))) тоже не могу пока загрузить фото, но надеюсь что научусь ))) у Вас тут очень тепло!!!!


Вика, вот ты когда пост пишешь, чуть ниже поста, твоего сообщения, есть картинка -разноцветная дискета,"перейти на савепик". Вот на нее жми и переходишь, на сайт загрузки фото. Загрузишь фото и вторую или третью ссылку копируешь. И в посте, наверху есть значок, киноленты. Вот туда и вставляй ссылку на фото.

----------


## Курица

> принимайте и меня в свои ряды )))


*Виктория Улыбка*, записала)))) Ты- в наших рядах)))



> тоже не могу пока загрузить фото, но надеюсь что научусь


да уж...медведей учат, а такую солнечную девушку,как ты, и подавно научим! Вон, Лена тебе уже почти всё и объяснила.
И еще темку "А как????" здесь,  в Ин Ку баторе -посмотри по оглавлению темок.

----------


## AkulovaVika

Всех приветствую!!! Зачитываюсь!!!! Во-первых, благодарю Светлану Чук! Это она меня сюда направила!!!! Во-вторых, благодарю в стотыщмильЁнный раз ВСЕХ кто создал, кто трудится, поддерживает, учит... словом, кто живет и творит на этом форуме. СПАСИБО! О себе! Я активная оптимистка с творческими способностями))) Я мама двоих прекрасных девочек ( с младшей в отпуске по уходу за ребенком в данный момент))) Я чудесная супруга!!!! Да! я не скромная барышня, но воспитана вполне)))) Провожу свадьбы в основном! Очень ответственно и с большим трудолюбием отношусь к любой своей работе ( часто совмещаю несколько видов деятельности)От форума жду новых знакомств!!! Уже многое переосмыслила и переделала в своих свадебных наработках , все благодаря бесценной и разноплановой информации, имеющейся здесь. Верю, что примите и будете рады :Blush2: .....ну вот такая я...... :Grin:

----------


## Курица

*AkulovaVika*, Вика, привет, очень рада знакомству!

Если тебя сюда "послала" Света Чук, то ЛУЧШЕЙ рекомендации трудно представить!!!!! :Ok: 



> Верю, что примите и будете рады


ну, считай себя провидицей-приняли с радостью.

Но...зарегистрировалась в октябре, а всего только ВТОРОЙ пост написала :Blink: 
Какая ты ...терпеливая :Grin: 
ПИШИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Анжелика.

> Но...зарегистрировалась в октябре, а всего только ВТОРОЙ пост написала


У меня через пару тройку дней уже 2 года будет, а ведь тоже не писатель  :Blush2:  Зато читать люблю  :Blush2:  :Grin: 
Всем новичкам огромный привет! Добро пожаловать!!! Не стесняйтесь, вливайтесь, осуществите свою мечту - стать ведущими!  :Grin:

----------


## Александра 21

какое чудо! уверена, что всё в жизни не случайно! Счастлива безумно, что нашла такой удивительнейший сайт! посчастливилось вступить в ряды студии по проведению детских праздников, мы в самом начале! студия подыскивала аниматоров и я откликнулась! пока нет абсолютно никакого опыта, лишь несколько праздников для деток из детских домов! (но это ещё до вступления в детскую студию). действительно, робость в душе есть) А получится ли у меня? А увижу ли я счастливые глазки деток на празднике, который буду проводить? А Ваш форум мне столько радости дарит, столько идей, столько улыбок! так и хочется всех Вас назвать дорогими и родными! я уверена, что на правильном пути! И это с Вашей помощью! Уверена, что смогу! А вот с чего начать??? Это вопрос! Вот может в детский сад пойти, попробовать, попрактиковаться, написать сценарий??? И учиться!!!!!! Можно конечно и в семьи с детишками, но совсем недавно в этом городе! Пока и не знаю. к кому пойти! Вот такой вот размытый первый вопрос... Прошу о помощи! 
 :Smile3:

----------


## Джина

> Счастлива безумно, что нашла такой удивительнейший сайт!


Александра, проходи, располагайся. У нас тут , действительно, тепло, уютно и очень интересно.




> Вот такой вот размытый первый вопрос... Прошу о помощи!


А со своим вопросом и просьбой о помощи тебе прямая дорога в Детский раздел, который находится здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128

там общаются замечательные аниматоры, которые тоже когда начинали свою работу. Поспрашивай и послушай их советы. Удачи!

----------


## Александра 21

> Александра, проходи, располагайся. У нас тут , действительно, тепло, уютно и очень интересно.


Ух, как же приятно! Спасибо Вам огромнейшее! радости моей нет предела! сколько же всего интересного и суперполезного у вас! Я в полнейшем восторге! Всем огромное спасибо! Уже столько интереснейших идей для детских праздников нашла! думаю, надо переходить к практике))))) :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> Пока и не знаю. к кому пойти! Вот такой вот размытый первый вопрос... Прошу о помощи!


Здравствуйте,Саша.
Не знаю, как вы воспримете мой совет, но для получения ОПЫТА я пошла бы и попросилась в помощницы к какой-нибудь уже давно работающей с детками ведущей...
Конечно, не каждая возьмёт к себе на "обучение" "конкурентку")))), но вы вся такая солнечная,непосредственная (сужу по Вашим постам)))), думаю, что Вы сможете найти кого-то в Туле (город не маленький), кому нужны аниматоры без опыта. Просто заведите в поисковик "детский праздник в Туле", выпадет много ведущих, их группы ВКонтакте...сходите, посмотрите, повыбирайте и...напишите в личку той,(тем))) что понравились...Объясните своё желание. Возможно, кто-то и ответит.
Делайте.
В лоб точно никто не ударит!)))
А САМОЙ, не значя "рынка услуг", начинать-супер тяжко)))
Удачи!

----------


## Модестовна

Здравствуйте ,Татьяна,корифеи-старожилы этого замечательного форума и новички ,как и я.Принимайте пополнение.На форумах не общалась,работала геологом на различных сайтах.Тут я как голодный,которому дали есть,разбегаются глаза,мысли, всё аппетитное и вкусное и насытится невозможно-это я  всего второй день.. Спасибо всем талантливым и щедрым жителям форума,надеюсь со временем и я приживусь в вашем тёплом доме.В моем активе 13 свадеб и с десяток юбилеев с 2011 года,из них половина своим друзьям и родне,очень нравится этим заниматься,хочется и дальше и больше,понимаю надо расти и развиваться..- и вот я у вас!!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте ,Татьяна,корифеи-старожилы этого замечательного форума и новички ,как и я.


И Вам здравствовать,Модестовна!)))
Чтобы не быть столь официальными в обращении, подпишите имя в автоподписи или НАД аватаркой, где сейчас стоит слово "новичок". Всё это-через Мой кабинет.




> На форумах не общалась,работала геологом на различных сайтах.Тут я как голодный,которому дали есть,разбегаются глаза,мысли, всё аппетитное и вкусное и насытится невозможно-это я всего второй день..


окак...Значит, наш форум Вас зачепил чем-то))), что позволило Вам выйти из шахт наверх)))И это несказанно радует, п.ч. и впрять на Форуме-россыпи сокровищ, надо только уметь их отыскать.
Я попрошу тщательно прочесть эту темку-страниц 10 вглубь(назад) от этого сообщения-и походить по рекомендованным страничкам, выражая свои мысли постами.
Это позволит Вам через месяц после регистрации,имея 30 результативных постов (не такого плана: "Ах, понравилось! и "Вау,спасибо!)))) входить и в темки, которые сейчас для вас прячутся за грифом "Личный".
Успехов, и - спрашивайте, если что. :Aga: Ответим :Ok:

----------


## Людмила Горцуева

Здравствуйте. Я новичок. Подскажите, как себя вести. Как выставлять авторские работы? Я автор, композитор, исполнитель.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте. Я новичок. Подскажите, как себя вести. Как выставлять авторские работы? Я автор, композитор, исполнитель.


*Людмила Горцуева*, здравствуйте.
На 1 странице Форума-главные темки для новичков-вынесены в самое начало списков тем.
Пройдите по ним.
Вот- ссылка на первую из них http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...76#post4999376 
Можете по поводу того, как выставлять авторские работы, проконсультироваться со Светланой,модератором, написав ей в личку -пройдите по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=178533

----------


## Свято с Наталкою

*Курица*, 
Здравствуйте, дорогая наседка. Возьмите меня под свое крыло. Вроде и опыт есть в проведении, но почему-то всегда не уверен в том, что делаешь. Сейчас переехала и нужно собрать заново свой чемоданчик: костюмов, реквизитов, сценариев. Все осталось там в прошлой жизни. Помогите ищу 3 конкурса для взрослой дискотеки тема пиратская

----------


## Свято с Наталкою

> Девчат , принимайте и меня в свои ряды ))) тоже не могу пока загрузить фото, но надеюсь что научусь ))) у Вас тут очень тепло!!!!


 Перейти на *********ru

----------


## Лилька-Ванилька

Здравствуйте! Выдалась свободная минутка, решила себя представить...
Давно надо было это сделать... Хочется всё подробно и более интересно о себе рассказать, зачем я здесь, как , что  и зачем, но вечно не хватает времени.
Я Лилия, из г.Красноармейска, очень хотела попасть на ваш слёт ни как не получилось.  Поняла ещё в далёком детстве, что у меня организаторские способности к разным мероприятиям и  творческий дух живёт во мне.
Участвовала в КВН, пыталась поступить в театральный (не поступила) поступила на фил. фак. Недоучилась, родила двоих детей, начала им устраивать весёлые праздники по поводу и без. После того как провела на УРА, годовасие,  и после трёх лет работы Снегурочкой, подруги просто пинком меня отправили проводить корпоративы, юбилеи и свадьбы..... 
А так как я практически сама всегда обеспечиваю своих детей, себя и жильё, эта работа мне как воздух.... И спустя несколько корпоративов, которые прошли на УРА, я поняла, это то, что я искала. Я нашла себя и решила развиваться в этом направлении. (Девам вообще присуще вечные поиски себя). Надеюсь у меня будет получаться  с каждым разом всё лучше и лучше, я наберусь опыта и буду известной и хорошей ведущей хотя бы у нас в городе. На данный момент мне не хватает очень уверенности и опыта. Бывают немножко провалы из-за которых я очень переживаю, да и заказчики мне попадаются почему то всё время трууууудные, прям.(((((
Конечно огромное спасибо вашему форуму, что даёте надежду, толчки, идеи и направляете в нужное сторону....

----------


## svkiss

Добрый день, девочки. Я начинающая ведущая и очень хотела бы попросить совета.. У невесты 2 родителя, у женихы будет только брат, Папа умер, мама болеет, не придет. Молодые хотели бы зажигание семейного очага и снятие фаты... Как мне поступить в данном случае? Спасибо Вам заранее

----------


## Александра 21

не совсем верно могу описать, где на форуме прочитала, что наша жизнь (новичков) изменится от действия этого волшебного форума, но после своего первого детского праздника, который провела несколько часов назад, мне кажется, что этот процесс уже идёт! Только сейчас увидела ответ на сообщение (ух я!!!! ), как же приятно получить совет! Сияю! Я всем сердцем Вам благодарна! Ох, как же детишки меня сегодня обнимали мило! Сколько улыбок и радости они мне подарили! Но самый главный совет, который я получила на форуме - верить в свои силы и ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ! Делать, а не просто хотеть и бездействовать! летаю от радости и так хочется Вас обнять! Огромное Вам спасибо!

----------


## Александра 21

Ой, похоже не туда сообщение направила, извините!

----------


## Щастье

доброго времени суток, форумчане) брожу тут пока как слепой котенок, но дико захватывает)) я еще только начинающая ведущая..основная работа и трое деток не позволяют заняться этим вплотную.. И каждый раз, когда берусь за мероприятие, это так волнительно и такой кайф) Спасибо вам за ваши бесценные идеи..Иногда провожу тут несколько ночных часов кряду, зачитываясь просто. Постараюсь в скором времени тоже радовать  своими мыслями)

----------


## оленя

Здравствуйте! Очень рада. что нашла Вас! Я родом из красивой республики Алтай. Не так давно , года 2 назад , пробую писать сценарии для детских праздников и проводить их. Буду признательна Вам за Ваш опыт и советы!

----------


## Курица

*Александра 21*, 
*Щастье*, 
*оленя*, 
дорогие девочки, какие же вы молодцы что решили примкнуть к нашему замечательному Форуму!!!
Скоро нам исполняется 6 лет!!!
Ищите себя, ищите для СЕБЯ место(темку)на этом многонациональном Доме творчества.
Если есть какие-то вопросы-а они есть :Meeting: -советую прочесть эту темку С КОНЦА в начало страничек пять хотя бы-там вы увидите нужные вам ссылочки. чтобы не быть



> как слепой котенок


Удачи вам!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Виктория Новосибирск

Здравствуйте! Сегодня решила прогуляться по просторам интернета в поисках чего-нибудь "свеженького" для себя и своей любимой работы в плане игр, игрового реквизита и всего что с этим связано... и вот наткнулась на вашу песочницу!! ура! сижу тут с самого почти утра, прочитала всё странички с 2012 года по 2013г... не нашла продолжение.... тыкаюсь тут как слепой котёнок... Может подскажите где есть продолжение? очень хочется всё изучить.... а ещё и скорей делиться своими наработками)))

----------


## Курица

> наткнулась на вашу песочницу!!


Виктория, продолжение темы "Песочница"- тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200 , это в разделе "Детские праздники".

----------


## Виктория Новосибирск

> Виктория, продолжение темы "Песочница"- тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200 , это в разделе "Детские праздники".


Урааа!!! Спасибо большое! А то я пока ещё не ориентируюсь где что!

----------


## комплимент

Всем доброго времени суток! Здесь я уже зарегистрирована как 2 года,только вот основная работа не оставляет совершенно времени что бы побольше побыть здесь и насладится вашим творчеством! Я в роли ведущей уже ровно 5 лет,конечно хочется свежих идей и разнообразия) Пока поделиться или удивить мне форумчан думаю нечем...буду впитывать информацию)

----------


## кума ирина

Добрый день дорогие коллеги! разрешите и мне примкнуть к вам...Я тоже еще только начинаю и эта темка как нельзя кстати, Огромное спасибо нашей маме курочке, так приятно когда тебя не гонят , а могут помочь и направить...когда то и мы сможем помогать новичкам....Сама я из южного города Краснодара, занимаюсь проведением свадеб и юбилеев еще совсем мало, у меня в июне дочь выходит замуж и хотелось провести свадьбу самой....Посоветуйте как лучше все устроить, может заказать готовый сценарий(хотя 2 раза меня уже обманули, поэтому отношусь к этому с опаской) Всем заранее огромное СПАСИБО...

----------


## Курица

*комплимент*, 
*кума ирина*, 
Галина,Ирина, милости прошу к нашему шалашу!))))))




> занимаюсь проведением свадеб и юбилеев еще совсем мало, у меня в июне дочь выходит замуж и хотелось провести свадьбу самой....


Ир.......хочешь-честно???
НЕ порти себе праздник!
Ты-мама. В этой роли тебе и нужно быть на свадьбе любимого ребёнка.
Ну, посуди сама-по аналогии-вспомни, если свой день рождения ты когда-то проводила дома...а другой-в кафе...где тебе не пришлось ГОТОВИТЬ, носиться, стоять за плитой...ты только ждала момента-когда все наедятся-напьются и домой пойдут-такой ты была усталой...
Ну, вспомнила???
Да и у вас в Краснодаре одна из лучших ведущих России живет-Мегатоша с нашего форума-Наталья Овсянникова!Хотя-не уверена, что эта дата в июне у неё свободна... :Meeting: 
Вот её профиль, зайди!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=141472 
Спроси, если даже у неё дата занята, она посоветует кого-то достойного.
Пойдёшь к Наташе в личку-так и скажи, меня, мол, Курочка "послала".

Кого хочешь спроси-негоже МАМЕ вести свадьбу своему ребёнку!!!
Тем более что у тебя,Кума, как ты пишешь, опыт невелик. Свадьба должна быть СОБЫТИЕМ -и для дочери, и для матери, и для новой родни.
так что,Ира, думай!!!!!!

Хотя, если решишь не прислушаться к советам моим-то иди сюда:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138198 
Начинай с этой темки!

----------


## кума ирина

Спасибо Вам дорогая моя курочка...мне очень приятно что вы отозвались...БУДУ ДУМАТЬ... еще раз спасибо за доброту...

----------


## Валентина Агуев

Всем привет,я новичёк на сайте,огромное спасибо за ваш труд.Девочки помогите,в сотый раз переписываюсвой свадебный сценарий,вроде всё устраивает.Начинаю просматривать сайт и всё заново по кругу.Уже ничего не нравиться в моём сценарии,сново новые идеи,новый текст, зубрёшка...Как остановиться то аааа...

----------


## Наташкин

*Валентина Агуев*, читай, впитывай, ищи что для тебя больше всего подходит.



> зубрёшка.


не надо всё зубрить, у каждого своя манера подачи материала, переделай под себя и будет легче. Удачи.

----------


## Торрри

Доброго дня,дорогие тамадушечки. Я- новенькая. Очень хочется в вашу команду). Надеюсь, буду полезна и я)

----------


## Курица

> Доброго дня,дорогие тамадушечки. Я- новенькая. Очень хочется в вашу команду).


Проходи, располагайся))) Ты уже с нами!!!!!

----------


## Торрри

> Проходи, располагайся))) Ты уже с нами!!!!!


Гуляю по страницам. Мозг -взрывается!!! Пока еще не знаю что  к чему((( Но пытаюсь разобраться.

----------


## Ольга Великая

Всем доброго времени суток!!! и я теперь тоже с вами, прям жить тут можно честное слово! сколько всего интересного.... столько идей.... голова кругом, хочется многому научиться...... и свой генератор сразу начинает работать и креативить... спасибо что вы есть! буду тоже делиться всем чем могу!!!!

----------


## кума ирина

[img]http://*********org/7226279m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Курица

> Всем доброго времени суток!!! и я теперь тоже с вами, прям жить тут можно честное слово! сколько всего интересного.... столько идей.... голова кругом, хочется многому научиться......


класс!Спасибо за такие слова!!!
*кума ирина*, Ирина, ты-красотка!!!
Теперь это фото уменьшить надо до 25 Кб и через Кабинет вставить в качестве аватарки. :Aga: 

Заходишь
Мой кабинет
Смори слева столбик,найди
мои настройки
Выбери
изменить аватар

Если фото у тебя  будет в любой программе ужато как надо-оно встанет на  аву, хотя тебе напишут "Загрузка файла произошла неудачно" --на это не обращай внимания.

----------


## PRishka

Добрый вечер!!!! Меня зовут Ирина)))) Я - аниматор из города Кингисепп. Первый раз на форуме и сразу на такой обалденный попала! я в таком восторге, вы себе не представляете! у меня взрыв мозга, красные глаза от компьютера. я даже есть меньше стала)))) Вы все - такие уникальные и интересные :Vah: с ума сойти! мне вот очень страшно,что меня пенками отсюда погонят. не знаю, с чего даже начать. уже запуталась. понимаю, что каких-то своих идей у меня даже и нет особо, а поделиться с кем-нибудь хотелось бы взамен на то, что я тут уже почерпнула за буквально пару дней. как много талантливых людей в мире.)))) На форумах вообще ничего не умею,для меня это что-то на грани фантастики))))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Первый раз на форуме и сразу на такой обалденный попала! я в таком восторге, вы себе не представляете! у меня взрыв мозга, красные глаза от компьютера. я даже есть меньше стала))))


Ну фсё, девонька, ты попала!!!!! :Taunt: 
Так что, Иришечка, если ты по-настоящему влюбилась в Ин-Ку, поверь, через какое-то время жизнь твоя переменится в значительно лучшую сторону. Наш форум делает людей счастливее!Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Rimma Gricenko

Спасибо за теплый прием! Работаю музыкальным руководителем давно, буду рада помочь, но и не откажусь от помощи...  :Blush2:  Материала много, надеюсь, хватит времени поделиться наработками.... Готовлюсь к аттестации на высшую квалификационную категорию!  :Blink:

----------


## Курица

*Rimma Gricenko*, ну оооочень приятно, что к нам муз.работники на огонек заглядывают!!!
Римма, ты праздники не ведешь, случайно??? 
Если нет-то ПОКА не ведешь.
Тут-научишься. П.ч. сейчас ты в разделе ведущих. Задавай вопросы-отправлю куда надо, "пошлю" так "пошлю" :Grin:

----------


## Iriska777

Здраствуйте я здесь навечок . Пока плохо арентируюсь .
Мне нужна помощь . Нужен сценарий свадьбы на немецком языке.
Зарания блогадарую. :Blush2:

----------


## Ольгия

> Здраствуйте я здесь навечок . Пока плохо арентируюсь .
> Мне нужна помощь . Нужен сценарий свадьбы на немецком языке.


Здравствуй, Ириска. Вот здесь общаются наши девочки-немочки. Только я не знаю, есть ли у тебя туда доступ. Попробуй зайти в темы, повтори свою просьбу, может, девочки и откликнутся.
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=354

----------


## Светлана Южанинова

Здравствуйте я здесь новичок. Мне нужна ваша помощь. Нужен сценарий свадьбы в стиле стиляг. Заранее большое спасибо всем кто откликнется.

----------


## Ольгия

> Здравствуйте я здесь новичок.


Здравствуй, Светлана! К сожалению, не всё так просто! Как бы мне тоже хотелось иметь такую золотую рыбку - хочу это!, хочу то! - А тебе - раз- на блюдечке, и всё есть. К сожалению, так не бывает. Нужно и потрудиться, то есть невод покидать да и к синю-морю походить не день, не два, а как минимум 30. Объясняю тебе мою аллегорию: Пообщайся на форуме, расскажи для начала, кто ты, чем занимаешься? Если совсем новичок в деле ведущих, то сразу свадьбу в стиле стиляг - это круто! Побывай в доступных тебе темках. А как побудешь на форуме месяц да наберёшь 30 сообщений (информативных, а не просто "Ах, как клёво!"), вот тогда откроется тебе доступ во многие темы, и к свадьбам в стиле "Стиляг" в том числе. 
Пы.Сы. Мы очень рады видеть тебя на нашем форуме! Пусть он станет и ТВОИМ!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте я здесь новичок. Мне нужна ваша помощь.


Светочка, приветствую Вас на нашем форуме! :flower:  Мы всегда рады новеньким! Особенно тем, кто стремится к общению с коллегами. :Smile3: 




> Мне нужна ваша помощь. Нужен сценарий свадьбы в стиле стиляг.


Светлана, пока Вам недоступен вход в закрытые разделы, рекомендую обратиться к Елене Мартыновой. Она пишет такие сценарии на заказ. Вот отрывок из её сообщения:




> На написание полного сценария с нуля уйдёт времени от 3-х недель. Тема - ЛЮБАЯ ,предложенная вами.
> 
> На написание сценария,который у меня в работе, но  в "рукописном" виде  - до двух недель.
> 
> То есть на написание следующих ПОЛНЫХ СЦЕНАРИЕВ уйдёт не больше 2- х недель со времени заказа :
> 
>  "РАЙСКОЙ СВАДЬБЫ", - свадебный сценарий  
> "ГАВАЙСКАЯ ВЕЧЕРИНКА" 
> "СТИЛЯГИ" 
> ...


Само сообщение находится в теме "Готовые полные тематические и универсальные сценарии: свадьба, юбилей, выпускной, НГ корпоратив" от Елены Мартыновой: *здесь.*
Удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## IEvanescence1

девушки, милые... Как поставить свое фото в профиль? Зашла в раздел "Мой профиль", потыкалась, помыкалась, но увы((

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> девушки, милые... Как поставить свое фото в профиль? Зашла в раздел "Мой профиль", потыкалась, помыкалась, но увы((


Ты хотела сказать, сделать аватарку???
Тогда нажимаешь в верхнем правом углу кнопку - кабинет. С левой стороны столбик, находишь там - изменить аватарку. Нажимаешь, входишь и вставляешь. Там все оооочень понятно!
Единственное, что фото должно быть очень маленькое по весу! То есть от 50 до 150 кб. Я, конечно, за точность не могу отвечать. Но где-то примерно так!

----------


## IEvanescence1

спасибо Вам большое)) разобралась)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> спасибо Вам большое)) разобралась)


Танечка, Вы молодец! :Ok:  С помощью Зоиных подсказок сумели установить аватар!
Тогда Вам не составит особого труда поставить фото в профиль, о чём Вы спрашивали изначально:


> Как поставить свое фото в профиль?


Чтобы не засорять эту тему, скопировала Ваш вопрос и объяснила *здесь*. Вдруг ещё кому-то пригодится.  :Grin:

----------


## Щастье

спасибо вам большое) сейчас заканчивается сезон творческий, станет побольше времени..поделюсь своими мыслишками и фоточками) но багаж пока скромный, несколько юбилеев и свадьба)

----------


## ВЕРНИСАЖ

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Марина. Я из Беларуси г. Барановичи. Работаю муз. руководителем в детском саду. Очень люблю свою работу и стараюсь идти в ногу со временем т.е. ищу всегда что-то интересное и новое.

----------


## Курица

> багаж пока скромный, несколько юбилеев и свадьба)


Так ВСЕ начинали с одного-единственного праздника!!!
Если есть какие вопросы-задавай смело, я тебя "пошлю" в нужный раздел-дам ссылочку :Ok: . 
Вставляй пока аватар(свое реальное фото-...предпочтительнее,чем картинка))) и фото в кабинет-как сделать-тут в темке-чуть выше-пост 950 - Света объясняет-надо просто нажать на синее слово ЗДЕСЬ в ее посте)))



> Здравствуйте, меня зовут Марина


Мариночка, приветствую тебя в разделе ВЕДУЩИХ.
Ты тоже ведёшь праздники???
Или тебя привёл на форум профессиональный  интерес?
если да-то вот ссылка на тему, где обитают 



> муз. руководители в детском саду


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=182   ссылка на их Беседку.

----------


## PRishka

> Ну фсё, девонька, ты попала!!!!!
> Так что, Иришечка, если ты по-настоящему влюбилась в Ин-Ку, поверь, через какое-то время жизнь твоя переменится в значительно лучшую сторону. Наш форум делает людей счастливее!Добро пожаловать!


Я то влюбилась ,но ничего тут не разберу ,вроде молодое поколение,но с форумами я на Вы(((( была уже тут где-то ,так не могу теперь найти,где это было

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> но ничего тут не разберу


А ты вопросы задавай!!!!
Мы всем миром и научим тебя!!!
Не Боги горшки обжигают. Ведь все мы тут тоже когда-то НАЧИНАЛИ общаться на форуме.
Так что дерзай! И, самое главное, читай, пиши, спрашивай.
У тебя все получится!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> ничего тут не разберу


Ириша, думаю, после изучения этих двух тем Вам многое станет ясно! :Ok: 

1. *А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме
2. Ответы на вопросы по работе форума. Для новичков и не только.*




> была уже тут где-то ,так не могу теперь найти,где это было


Ирина, чтобы найти темы, в которых Вы писали сообщения, нужно нажать на маленький треугольник у своего ника и в выпавшем окошечке нажать на слово "Сообщения форума":
[img]http://*********net/6921811m.png[/img]
Или в своём профиле, в менюшке слева нажать на строчку "Найти сообщения":
[img]http://*********net/6894163.png[/img]
А вообще, когда читаете какие-то темы, обращайте внимание на то, что написано под шапкой форума.  Само название темы в списке стоит последним, а левее указаны подразделы и разделы.

 [img]http://*********net/6934098m.png[/img]
Например, в данный момент мы находимся в теме Дорогой новичок!Только тебя нам и не хватало!!! (часть 3), в подразделе ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки раздела Форум организаторов Праздника, который легко можно найти на главной странице нашего Форума. Однажды поняв эту систему, Вы больше не заблудитесь! :Grin:

----------


## PRishka

> Ириша, думаю, после изучения этих двух тем Вам многое станет ясно!
> 
> 1. *А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме
> 2. Ответы на вопросы по работе форума. Для новичков и не только.*
> 
> Ирина, чтобы найти темы, в которых Вы писали сообщения, нужно нажать на маленький треугольник у своего ника и в выпавшем окошечке нажать на слово "Сообщения форума":
> [img]http://*********net/6921811m.png[/img]
> Или в своём профиле, в менюшке слева нажать на строчку "Найти сообщения":
> [img]http://*********net/6894163.png[/img]
> ...


Спасибо:-):-):-) разобралась немного:-)

----------


## DJ SHVARC

я просто Миша, и со мной тоже на ты)
очень рад оказаться у вас :069: 

* * *

привет Марина! я из Несвижа, могу помочь с музыкальным сопровождением)

----------


## Джина

> очень рад оказаться у вас


Добрый вечер, Михаил!

Проходите, располагайтесь. Знакомьтесь с форумом, общайтесь. Надеюсь общение будет взаимоприятным)))

----------


## DJ SHVARC

*Джина*, ой, я тоже на это очень надеюсь, спасибо Джина)))

----------


## Грушка

Привет! Я - новичок! Начинающий аниматор на детских праздниках. У вас очень замечательный и позитивный форум) Пока столкнулась с первой проблемой: как быть если один из детей выбегает из общего движения и не хочет участвовать? Как поступить, если это именинник?

----------


## Джина

> Я - новичок! Начинающий аниматор на детских праздниках


Добрый вечер, новичок!

Прямая тебе дорога вот в этот раздел http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
Это детский раздел, где общаются аниматоры, обсуждают свои проблемы, готовят программы. Там узнаешь много интересного и найдешь ответы на свои вопросы. :Aga:

----------


## Грушка

> Добрый вечер, новичок!
> 
> Прямая тебе дорога вот в этот раздел http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
> Это детский раздел, где общаются аниматоры, обсуждают свои проблемы, готовят программы. Там узнаешь много интересного и найдешь ответы на свои вопросы.


Огромное спасибо! :Yes4:

----------


## ПОДОЛЯНА

Здравствуйте , позитивные , креативные и талантливые форумчане !!!! Зарегистрирована здесь давно , но была геологом , а потом лялька вторая появилась , и я вообще выпала из свадеб и банкетов .

Вот и сейчас захожу с телефона только тогда , когда моя коала спит на мне , а это два часа днём , и чуть ночью , если у меня есть силы ))))

А в этом году у старшей был выпускной в 4 классе ,  и я опять вернулась сюда . 

Всем огромное спасибо за полезную информацию !!!

----------


## Курица

> Всем огромное спасибо за полезную информацию !!!


да как бе...не за что! :Meeting: На здоровье!!!!!!!!!


И тебе спасибо, за то, что не забываешь форум!



> Зарегистрирована здесь давно , но была геологом , а потом лялька вторая появилась , и я вообще выпала из свадеб и банкетов .





> и я опять вернулась сюда .

----------


## Елабужанка

Ой, не  знаю  даже,  хожу-хожу, брожу-гуляю, пытаюсь  разобраться, куды  это   я попала..... Видно  мозгов  ещё  не хватает, не  помню  где  бродила, а где  нет.И  почему-то  больше  "тамадов"( не  знаю  как  правильно  сказать), а  музыкальных  руководителей  вообще  нема. Куда  мне  ещё  сходить,чтоб  их  встретить?

Вообще-то  я  зарегистрировалась в  январе  этого  года. Помню, пришла  сюда, поглядела  по  сторонам, ничего  не  поняла  и  ушла..... Вот  сейчас  опять  явилась, опять  хожу  туда-сюда, капелечку  увидела  знакомых (Евтодьеву, Вержакову)  и  дальше  ступор. Тыкаюсь  в  разные  углы .... Кому  написать, куда  обратиться?




> привет форумчане!  хочу попасть под крылышко курочки!  Я работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем и очень хочу с ними общаться Как с чего начать? Подскажите!


  Во-во!  Наконец-то встретила  свою  ягодку  на  поляне!  Ура!

----------


## Джина

> Кому написать, куда обратиться?


Потерялась говоришь?
Давай руку, я тебя отведу в уголок музыкальных руководителей. Здесь они

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=143

Если опять заблудишься или что-то непонятно будет, возвращайся. Объясним и проведем туда, куда надо))))

----------


## Елабужанка

> Потерялась говоришь?
> Давай руку, я тебя отведу в уголок музыкальных руководителей. Здесь они
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=143
> 
> Если опять заблудишься или что-то непонятно будет, возвращайся. Объясним и проведем туда, куда надо))))


Ой, спасибо! Ну  и  слава  богу, теперь  знаю, где  прогуливаться! СПАСИБО!

----------


## Liilit

! Спасибо огромное за опыт и советы!
Прошу помощи! Помогите пожалуйста идеями мыслями.
У меня свадьба на 20 гостей. Всем гостям в районе 40 лет и чуть меньше. Ведущего не будет. К сожалению есть объективные причины на это. Поэтому будем выходить из ситуации сами. Подбираю конкурсы музыку и тп. 
Сама и с помощью подруг все и организую.  
Свадьба будет на улице. Арендовали коттедж. Вынесем столы, украсим территорию.
Родителей не будет. Только друзья. Нет фате, очагу и тп.
Поделитесь пожалуйста Мыслями советами

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Родителей не будет. Только друзья. Нет фате, очагу и тп.


Тогда просто проводи День рождения семьи!
И все!!! Остальное - все моменты, все подводки связывай с рождением семьи!

----------


## Олесинья

Всем привет :Smile3:  :Smile3: . Зарегистрирована давно, а появляюсь очень редко. Уж так сложилось, что времени не всегда хватает. Если и захожу, то в большей степени в качестве Геолога :Blush2: . Но я надеюсь вы не очень будете за это ругать, так как ваши советы и подсказки мне очень помогают в моей работе. Вы просто СУПЕР :Ok:

----------


## Курица

*Олесинья*,  :Nono: 



> Если и захожу, то в большей степени в качестве Геолога. Но я надеюсь вы не очень будете за это ругать, так как ваши советы и подсказки мне очень помогают в моей работе


 :Grin: очень-не  будем)))А слегка-поругаем))) :Taunt:

----------


## Liilit

> Тогда просто проводи День рождения семьи!
> И все!!! Остальное - все моменты, все подводки связывай с рождением семьи!


Зоя, спасибо огромное за ответ!!!! 
Читаю немного уже и отчаиваюсь. 
Свадьба у нас будет в чужой для меня стране, в Европе. Правда мы и гости все русские. Но помочь некому и ведущего там не нашли к моему сожалению. 
Я уже подумываю как перееду на пмж перечитаю ваш форум и буду сама там русским проводить свадьбы))))) помогать чтобы не расстраивалась как я)))))
А мне сейчас времени практически уже не осталось на чтение всего форума. 
Простите заранее за изливани душевные. 
А где посмотреть про рождение семьи? Что это значит? 
Гости у нас все молодые и вроде озорные веселые. 
Спасибо вам огромное еще раз!!!!!

----------


## Олесинья

Если слегка, то это не страшно)))

----------


## KENIKH

Всем Доброго ДНЯ!!! Уважаемые "Старички"))) Форума))) Намечается корпоратив у налоговой службы на тему лихие 90-ые))) На природе! Подскажите, где посмотреть? В какой темке? Заранее всех благодарю!

----------


## Надежда55

Здравствуйте. Я давно не посещала форум, так как были причины. Весь 2014г. был для меня  с сюрпризами. Сначала сократили мужа с работы в марте, потом  в мае сгорела дача полностью 2 дома, затем в июле умерла внезапно моя любимая свекровь, ей было 78 лет. Поэтому мне было не до праздников. В этом году 04 июля у меня юбилей-60 лет.  большого праздника не будет . приедут на дачу только близкие друзья. дайте пожалуйста какие нибудь идеи, что можно самой для гостей сделать, чтобы им было интересно. никакие мысли пока в голову не идут. буду очень Вам всем благодарна.  можно на мою электронную почту.спасибо Вам, за то что Вы есть и делаете хорошее людям.
адрес моей почты  nad-19-55@yandex.ru

----------


## Джина

> дайте пожалуйста какие нибудь идеи


Надежда, тема о юбилеях находится здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=193
Посмотрите, почитайте, возможно найдете что-нибудь интересное для себя.
Удачи!

----------


## Надежда55

джина, большое спасибо

----------


## Кита Ра

Добрый день! Форум такой огромный, что я немножко заблудилась))) я делаю ролики из фото и видео, подскажите, где их можно народу показать? А то я вроде опубликовала здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5042009  ... не знаю, правильно или нет. 
И еще вопрос - если в нескольких разделах публиковать один и тот же материал, это считается дублированием сообщения и нарушением правил или нет? Например, если я опубликую один и тот же ролик в разделе для музыкальных руководителей д\с и тоже самое в разделе, допустим, для работников культуры?

----------


## Джина

> в разделе для музыкальных руководителей д\с





> для работников культуры?


Музруки общаются в основном в своем разделе, культработники в своем. По этому в принципе это разные зрители, которым будет интересны ваши работы. Выставляйте!




> я делаю ролики из фото и видео


Вот в этой теме общаются любители ПроШоу, выставляют свои работы, учатся , помогают  друг другу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=266

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Форум такой огромный


Не то слово... огроменный!!! :Grin:  Сама уже 5 лет ежедневно в нём блуждаю, до сих пор досконально не могу изучить все комнаты и уголочки. Постоянно нахожу для себя что-то новенькое.




> я делаю ролики из фото и видео, подскажите, где их можно народу показать?


Лизонька, я Вам отвечала на этот вопрос в другой теме, повторюсь здесь: в зависимости от того, кому предназначены Ваши ролики. У каждого на форуме свой раздел: для ведущих и организаторов праздника, для музыкантов и педагогов от д/сада до вуза.

Все разделы перечислены на* главной странице форума*. Просмотрите её сверху донизу, выберите интересующие разделы, в них найдите соответствующие и доступные темы, там и выставляйте.

Если не принципиально, для какой сферы деятельности предназначены Ваши ролики, то лучше всего выставить на форуме *Наше творчество* в разделе *Сам себе режиссер*. Это раздел общий для всех, независимо от профессий и направлений.




> А то я вроде опубликовала здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5042009  ... не знаю, правильно или нет.


Данная тема находится в разделе "*Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений*". Если Ваши ролики подойдут для работников Домов культуры, клубов и т.п. - пожалуйста, можно выставлять и там.




> Музруки общаются в основном в своем разделе, культработники в своем. По этому в принципе это разные зрители, которым будет интересны ваши работы. Выставляйте!


 :Yes4:  Всё верно, Танечка. Правилами запрещено выставлять одинаковые сообщения в одном и том же разделе. А в разных - можно.




> Вот в этой теме общаются любители ПроШоу, выставляют свои работы, учатся , помогают друг другу:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=266


Танюш, в этот раздел вход только после испытательного срока. Елизавета туда до 28 июля не сможет попасть. Её Курочка туда уже пыталась пропихнуть. Дядя-робот не пускает. :Derisive:

----------


## Джина

> в этот раздел вход только после испытательного срока.


Светуль, я знаю)))) Один из моих любимых  :Aga:  Просто уже несколько раз о нем говорили и писали, значит у Лизы должен появиться интерес общаться на форуме и через месяц, даже уже меньше, попасть в этот загадочный, но оооооооочень интересный раздел.

Мы его стараемся поддерживать в память о нашем Ветерке...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> значит у Лизы должен появиться интерес общаться на форуме


Лиза умничка! :Tender:  Я за ней украткой наблюдаю, очень понравилась мне эта девочка! :Oj:  Активная, сообразительная и с чувством юмора.




> через месяц, даже уже меньше, попасть в этот загадочный, но оооооооочень интересный раздел.


Танечка, думаю, ты нашу Лизоньку окончательно заинтриговала! :Grin:  Это хорошо, когда у новичков есть цель. Будет, куда стремиться! :Victory: 




> Мы его стараемся поддерживать в память о нашем Ветерке...


И это правильно! Светлая память Ирише Ветерочку.

----------


## Кита Ра

*nezabudka-8s*, *Джина*, спасибо вам за информацию и разъяснение! :flower:  :flower:  Теперь все окончательно понятно) Просто почему я засомневалась - люди создают свои темы, как например в разделе "Сам себе режиссер", выставляют туда свои работы и как-то...невоспитанно что ли пропихивать туда свое. Я уже жду-не дождусь, когда я смогу свою тему открыть))) А так, в принципе, я могу выставлять, как и раньше, к музрукам или культработникам. Здорово!
Не скрою, что  очень хочу попасть в раздел ПроШоу, интересно посмотреть, что создают люди с помощью этой программы. Я ею сама не пользовалась ни разу. 
Татьяна, а почему в память о Ветерке?..  Расскажите, если не секрет?

----------


## Кита Ра

*nezabudka-8s*, ооо теперь понятно, почему в память о Ветерке...(((( очень жаль.
Спасибо за такие слова) постараюсь сделать все, чтобы вы не меняли своего мнения обо мне :Smile3:

----------


## Джина

> теперь понятно, почему в память о Ветерке..


Нашей Ирочки нет с нами уже год... Это был замечательный и добрейшей души человек. Она увлекалась ПроШоу.  Благодаря ей некоторый форумчане начали осваивать эту программу. Я Иришу считаю своим учителем в этой программе. Она много объясняла и на страницах своей темы, и в личке. Делала замечательные работы, была полна идей и сама постоянно училась. Когда попадете к ней в тему, почитаете её сообщения, вы всё сами поймете.
Так что ждем в теме!

----------


## Ольга пухленькая

Здравствуйте. Мое имя Ольга. Я с Сахалина.

----------


## manja

Оля приветик Надеюсь через некоторое время ты совсем освоишься на форуме и все будет здорово!!!! Рада тебя здесь видеть на нашем форуме!!!

----------


## Ольга пухленькая

Давно зарегистрировалась.Уже больше двух лет и вот впервые написала это сообщение. Пишу и не верю,что Я здесь.

----------


## Ольга пухленькая

Мария,спасибо тебе большое за содействие и помощь.Я давно хотела попасть на этот форум и не быть археологом по раскопкам древних сокровищниц с прекрасным материалом. Я ищу общенния и единомышленников в создании своих программ. Я работаю завклубом госпиталя. Вот уже 32 год. Тамадить стала с 1988 года. Стаж очень большой. Прошла все этапы по организации мероприятий. Я всегда была игровой тамадой. Сама переодевалась. А теперь с появлением ведущих меняю свой подход и имидж. Приобрела много антуражных вещей и из этого создаю потихоньку свою программу. Сейчас разрабатываю люминицентную церимонию с использованием  сердца на подставке и кусочков светящегося искусственного льда(который начинает светиться в жидкости. У меня огромная костюмерная (своя) много кукол (марионетки,ростовые,говорушки. Сейчас заказала головы для артистов  эстрады. 17 надувных костюмов. Правда костюмы почти не использую. Только элементы. Думаю,что их пора сдавать в прокат. 
В программе церимония зажигания семейного очага,песочная церимония. Думаю над церимонией роз.
Считаю что на любом празднике должны быть яркие пятна. А бла-бла это не интересно. Надеюсь,что на этом форуме найду ответы на многие свои вопросы.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Давно зарегистрировалась.Уже больше двух лет и вот впервые написала это сообщение. Пишу и не верю,что Я здесь.


Олечка, ну что, не страшно? Никто не съел ведь, правда?  :Taunt:  И чего раньше боялась писать? 
Давай, осваивайся и вливайся скорей в нашу огромную дружную инкумовскую семью! :Yes4: 

Подсказываю, где ещё можно написать свои первые сообщения (нажимай на гиперссылки):

1. в теме *Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем!* 
2. рассказать о себе (что пожелаешь) в теме *О нас*.
3. прочитать Правила форума и расписаться в теме *Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!*

А затем просмотреть *главную страницу форума* сверху донизу, зайти в интересующие разделы, почитать и написать в доступных темах.

Будут вопросы, задавай, не стесняйся. Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## Елена и Сергей

Всем здравствуйте! Меня зовут Елена Свердловская область. Очень жаль, что раньше не обращала внимание на этот замечательный форум, многое пропустила, но думаю все наверстать.

----------


## Ольгия

> Всем здравствуйте! Меня зовут Елена


И вам здравствуйте! Чем занимаетесь? Может, в какие разделы направить?

----------


## KENIKH

> Олечка, ну что, не страшно? Никто не съел ведь, правда?  И чего раньше боялась писать? 
> Давай, осваивайся и вливайся скорей в нашу огромную дружную инкумовскую семью!
> 
> Подсказываю, где ещё можно написать свои первые сообщения (нажимай на гиперссылки):
> 
> 1. в теме *Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем!* 
> 2. рассказать о себе (что пожелаешь) в теме *О нас*.
> 3. прочитать Правила форума и расписаться в теме *Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!*
> 
> ...


СПАСИБО!!!! А я думаю, почему мне не ответили)) на просьбу о помощи))))))Я нашла кое-что для себя! Спасибо)))))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> СПАСИБО!!!! А я думаю, почему мне не ответили)) на просьбу о помощи))))))Я нашла кое-что для себя! Спасибо)))))


Мария, простите... немного не поняла, про какую Вы просьбу говорите. Вернулась назад, почитала... Вы про эту просьбу?



> Уважаемые "Старички"))) Форума))) Намечается корпоратив у налоговой службы на тему лихие 90-ые))) На природе! Подскажите, где посмотреть? В какой темке?


Мария, возможно, Вам не ответили на Вашу просьбу, потому что, Вы обратились к "старичкам" форума, а в данную тему они редко заходят, только единицы... :Grin:  Эта тема для общения и адаптации новичков, которые ещё сами не очень ориентируются на форуме, поэтому не знают, куда Вас направить.

С просьбами о материалах обычно обращаются в другие темы:
- Не терпящие отлагательства вопросы новичков
- Нужна помощь
- Срочная помощь ведущему (в данный раздел - вход после испытательного срока).

Что касается Вашей просьбы... Посмотрите, возможно эти материалы из Сокровищницы Ирины Игнатовой (Окрыленная) Вам подойдут?
1. *"Сделай погромче" - супермузыкальный блок для поколения 90-х
*
2. * ЧистАкАнкретный ай-яй юбилей в стиле 90-х*.

3. А также, у Юлии Альтергот (Юльчита) есть такая программа:
*"Уматная тема"-для тех,кто помнит 90-е)*

----------


## Ленчик Елена

Доброго времени всем) Зарегистрировалась давно, но вот писать не решалась, да и на форум до недавнего времени не заходила). Сейчас начала осваиваться, изучаю. Надеюсь справлюсь с вашей помощью, под вашим крылышком))). Я занимаюсь проведением различных праздников: юбилеи, свадьбы, различные корпоративы. Хочется найти что то новенькое, захватывающее, что бы удивлять своих клиентов. Пытаюсь что то придумать сама, но пока в этом не сильна... не богат опыт ведущей). Надеюсь на вашу поддержку).

----------


## Курица

*Ленчик Елена*, привет. Молодец, что всё же рискнула написать!!



> не богат опыт ведущей). Надеюсь на вашу поддержку).


в личку отправила письмо-лови!

----------


## natashashev

Доброго времени суток!!!Меня зовут Наташа.Я хоть и давно зарегистрировала,но почти не заходила.Работаю только 2й сезон, и вот созрела уйти с дневной работы, малой через две недели в сад идёт,так что наконец появилось время активно общаться!!!Я веду свадьбы и юбилеи,детские пока боюсь,иногда играю в спектаклях для детей.Вообще я самоучка,с 9 лет театральные студии,школьные,студенческие весны и т.д.Собственно и вся моя подготовка!Очень рада,что благодаря форуму попала на семинар ВДВ и вебинаром Марины Морозовой,хоть немного уверенной себя почувствовала!!!Со всем капельку погуляла по форуму,эмоций море!!!!Спасибо вам всем таким талантливым,за ваше творчество и за тёплый приём!!!!

----------


## Татьяна Star

Всем привет. И я вот наконец созрела для общения здесь)))Меня зовут Татьяна, как и многие здесь учусь дарить людям праздник.)) Для меня вообще это не много все новое)))Специального образования нет, но лет так 10 назад постоянно устраивала дни рождения друзьям ))Затем как-то все закрутилось работа, сын....Так сложилась судьба,вышла замуж за творческого человека и снова вернулась к организации праздников,и теперь не только друзьям))))Хочется чего-то необычного, креативного на своих праздниках, поэтому я и здесь)

----------


## Курица

> Доброго времени суток!!!Меня зовут Наташа.


Здравствуй,Наташа. Очень приятно видеть человека из Таганрога-этот город у меня сразу с Чеховым ассоциируется)



> Я хоть и давно зарегистрировала,но почти не заходила.Работаю только 2й сезон, и вот созрела уйти с дневной работы, малой через две недели в сад идёт,так что наконец появилось время активно общаться!!!


Конечно, когда маленький ребёнок, не так -то много времени для сидения у монитора) Зато теперь, я думаю, особенно после того, как въявь увидела наших Мастеров



> благодаря форуму попала на семинар ВДВ и вебинаром Марины Морозовой


ты с удовольствием будешь "гульять" по темам с пользой для себя.



> !Спасибо вам всем таким талантливым,за ваше творчество и за тёплый приём!!!!


а тебе спасибо за добрые слова.
И-удачи!!

----------


## Курица

*Татьяна Star*, здравствуй,Татьяна!



> я вот наконец созрела для общения здесь))


3 месяца-как раз СРОК для того, чтобы плод созрел)))Так что это нормально. Сначала надо побродить, почитать, посмотреть)))Рада, что ты всё же решилась написать,тёзка.



> Для меня вообще это не много все новое)))Специального образования нет, но лет так 10 назад постоянно устраивала дни рождения друзьям ))Затем как-то все закрутилось работа, сын....Так сложилась судьба,вышла замуж за творческого человека и снова вернулась к организации праздников,и теперь не только друзьям))))


хочешь, верь, хочешь-не верь, но ничего случайного нет-ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте!!!



> Хочется чего-то необычного, креативного на своих праздниках, поэтому я и здесь)


у тебя ВСЁ будет.
Читай. Спрашивай. Не стесняйся!!!!!!!
То, что понравится, копируй себбббббе с указанием того, КТО выставил материал-чтобы знать, к кому при случае обратьться с вопросом.
Если что-пиши.
Я всегда на Форуме))))))))))
Посмотри на мою линеечку внизу поста-увидишь, что я тут живу больше семи(?!!!!) лет)))

----------


## Лера О

Здравствуйте,Лира,Башкортостан,Ишимбай.Работаю с декабря прошлого года в этой сказочной,приятной сфере под названием "праздник для людей".Обожаю,когда в конце праздника вижу и чувствую,да и слышу,что есть отдача,что всем понравился юбилей.Уже использую фишки Е.Иванищевой многие,Юлии Альтергот, и еще кое-что интересное из инета.НЕ люблю стихи использовать,старинкой пахнет.Нравятся материалы М.Морозовой,Елены Уралочки,но пока нет возможности купить...

----------


## Курица

*Лира Газизова*, Лира, привет.




> Работаю с декабря прошлого года в этой сказочной,приятной сфере под названием "праздник для людей".


с декабря прошлого, то есть 2014-го года???То есть всего полгодика? Или всё же полтора?



> Обожаю,когда в конце праздника вижу и чувствую,да и слышу,что есть отдача,что всем понравился юбилей


 :Ok: наш, НАШ человек!!! :Victory: 




> НЕ люблю стихи использовать,старинкой пахнет


соллашусь полностью. ПРОШЛЫЙ век)

Лира, вопрос к тебе: по дате регистрации вижу, что ты зарегилась только сегодня-15 июля.
По тексту вижу, что очень многих наших форумских Мастеров ты знаешь и используешь их "фишки"



> использую фишки Е.Иванищевой многие,Юлии Альтергот





> Нравятся материалы М.Морозовой,Елены Уралочки


как это понять? :Blink: 
Ты их на другом форуме видела? Или вЪявь встречалась? Или...не могу больше ничего придумать))) Удовлетвори любопытство, пожалуйста... А по никам и фамилиям Мастеров я о тебе уже многое знаю))))
СТИЛЬ твой мне уже понятен!!!!!Стиль ведения Праздника! Ты живой, даже немного эксцентричный , весёлый и позитивный человек. правильно? :Grin:

----------


## Лера О

Спасибо большое !Эмоциональная я ,так про меня все говорят.Полгода,с 20 декабря 2014 года.Случайно вышла на Кристину Гладких(ролик в ютубе),у нее  в "В контакте"смотрела ее видеозаписи,там увидела Иванищевой фишку "ВАу!Ес"!,она меня направила к Лене,и потом дальше уже у Лены увидела в видеозаписях "Здоровалку"Юльчиты,к ней постучалась в друзья.И пошло-поехало в хорошем смысле этого слова.В городе у нас есть одна ведущая(не буду называть Ф.И.О.),так вот она меня сразу "отшила "и блоканула,чтобы я НЕ ДАЙ БОГ,ничего не нашла изюма так сказать.Наивная!Кто ищет,тот всегда найдет и будет развиваться и совершенствоваться!

----------


## natashashev

> Здравствуй,Наташа. Очень приятно видеть человека из Таганрога-этот город у меня сразу с Чеховым ассоциируется)


Как приятно среди хороших,образованных людей!!!У нынешней молодежи ассоциация одна - НАша Раша и мужик болтающий с телеком(Это грустно...

----------


## Курица

> Эмоциональная я ,так про меня все говорят.Полгода,с 20 декабря 2014 года.Случайно вышла на Кристину Гладких(ролик в ютубе),у нее в "В контакте"смотрела ее видеозаписи,там увидела Иванищевой фишку "ВАу!Ес"!,она меня направила к Лене,и потом дальше уже у Лены увидела в видеозаписях "Здоровалку"Юльчиты,к ней постучалась в друзья.И пошло-поехало в хорошем смысле этого слова.


 :Ok: замечательно, что ты так, по цепочке)))-набрела на нас!!!Продолжай в том же духе.
Что непонятно-спрашивай!



> Как приятно среди хороших,образованных людей!!!У нынешней молодежи ассоциация одна - НАша Раша и мужик болтающий с телеком(Это грустно...


 :Meeting:  у каждого поколения-свои кумиры :Blush2: 
Простим им, они еще придут к Антон Палычу...(ИМХО)
Помнишь его гениальные афоризмы?

 :Ok: Хорошее воспитание не в том, что ты не прольешь соуса на скатерть, а в том, что ты не заметишь, если это сделает кто-нибудь другой.
 :Ok: Дело не в пессимизме и не в оптимизме, а в том, что у девяноста девяти из ста нет ума.
 :Ok: Для того, чтобы ощущать в себе счастье без перерыва, даже в минуты скорби и печали, нужно: а) уметь довольствоваться настоящим и б) радоваться сознанию, что могло бы быть и хуже.

А от этого я вообще "тащусь"...так тонко подмечено)))
*Посмотришь на иное создание — миллион восторгов, а заглянешь в душу — обыкновенный крокодил.*

----------


## Та Ти

> замечательно, что ты так, по цепочке)))-набрела на нас!!!Продолжай в том же духе.
> Что непонятно-спрашивай!
> 
>  у каждого поколения-свои кумиры
> Простим им, они еще придут к Антон Палычу...(ИМХО)
> Помнишь его гениальные афоризмы?
> 
> Хорошее воспитание не в том, что ты не прольешь соуса на скатерть, а в том, что ты не заметишь, если это сделает кто-нибудь другой.
> Дело не в пессимизме и не в оптимизме, а в том, что у девяноста девяти из ста нет ума.
> ...


ТАНЕЧКА, милая, вот не могу пройти мимо! ))) Пока работала, соскучилась))), пришла, читаю и радуюсь тебе, твоему умению общаться, жить, творить! Радуюсь тому, что так или иначе нашла ваш форум и имею счастье попасть под твое крылышко! !! Спешу поделиться радостью) сегодня у меня открылись возможности, закрытые ранее на форуме), даже до 10 августа ждать не пришлось! Оторваться трудно). А это тебе на счастье и удачу- вчера у себя в огороде сняла)http://forum.in-ku.com/attachment.ph...2&d=1436981143

----------


## Курица

> А это тебе на счастье и удачу- вчера у себя в огороде сняла


красота! Спасибо,Таня!
Я ВСЕМ покажу, ладно?))))
[img]http://*********su/5836162.jpg[/img]  

И научу, КАК выставлять фото в тексте.
В Быстром ответе, когда его пишешь, смотри ниже-Перейти на...-возле радужной дискетки. Загружай через этот ресурс САВЕПИК, копируй 2-ю или 3-ю ссылочку, вставляй в Быстрый ответ , но не забудь после этого нажать на пробел, чтоб активировать ссылку.
Попробуй,Таня!

----------


## natashashev

> замечательно, что ты так, по цепочке)))-набрела на нас!!!Продолжай в том же духе.
> Что непонятно-спрашивай!
> 
>  у каждого поколения-свои кумиры
> Простим им, они еще придут к Антон Палычу...(ИМХО)
> Помнишь его гениальные афоризмы?
> 
> Хорошее воспитание не в том, что ты не прольешь соуса на скатерть, а в том, что ты не заметишь, если это сделает кто-нибудь другой.
> Дело не в пессимизме и не в оптимизме, а в том, что у девяноста девяти из ста нет ума.
> ...


Помню конечно!Я ещё и училась в гимназии им.Чехова,поэтому знаю наизусть с десяток рассказов,все конкурсы чтецов городские и областные 1 место)))А в рамках международного Чеховского книжного фестиваля,который ежегодно в нашем городе проходит,очень много интересного)

----------


## Курица

> Помню конечно!


 :Ok: 


Вот мы и закончили *ЭТОТ том* темки,дорогие новички. :Meeting: 

Теперь я открою *НОВЫЙ том* под таким же названием.
У нас есть правило-не делать темки больше чем 1000 сообщений, уважая тех, у кого медленный Инет и долго грузятся страницы.
Поэтому -кто нас потеряет-искать тут -ЖМИТЕ на ссылку:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...24#post5046824

----------


## Та Ти

[img]http://*********su/5889462m.jpg[/img] Ура!!!))) ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!) Спасибо, Танюша!!! :Tender:

----------

